# Let get the truth about South Africa



## IM2

OK, so people want to argue about South Africa. And unless you join in declaring how the whites are being randomly selected for slaughter while the government allows it, you are accused of supporting murder, rape and robbery of whites in South Africa. Now it's time people looked at the truth.

"Are protesters right on South Africa farm murder rate?

*According to the best available statistics, farm murders are at their highest level since 2010-11.

South Africa's Police Service says 74 people were murdered on farms between April 2016 and March 2017, up from 58 in the previous year.* '

The claim is white genocide in South Africa. But the number of those killed stated is 74, Let us continue.

"*There were 19,016 murders in South Africa** in 2016-17, according to the police.

According to Statistics South Africa's mid-year estimate for 2016, **there were 55,908,900 people in South Africa.*

*That's 34 murders for every 100,000 people. *

*Are farmers at greater risk than this national average?* "

Since so many are claiming to be all about rates:

*"How many farmers?*

*The truth is, we don't know. We can't calculate a meaningful murder rate for farmers, because we don't know how many there are.*

*Do we include all 810,000 people employed in agriculture? That gives a farm murder rate of 9.1 per 100,000 - much lower than the South African average.*

*Or, do we restrict ourselves to the 32,375 commercial farmers counted in the country's last agricultural census in 2007?*

*That's what AfriForum, a group that campaigns for the interests of Afrikaners in South Africa, appears to have done.*

*It has estimated a farm murder rate of 156 per 100,000 that has been widely quoted in recent days."*

What must be understood is this group is are AFRIKANRS. The people responsible for apartheid.

*"It appears to be calculated as follows. 

First, take the 50 murdered farmers counted by the TAU in 2016 (which excludes murders of family members, employees and visitors). 

Then, divide by 32,000 - an estimate of the total number of farmers, based on the 2007 figure. 

There are problems with this approach. 

First, the data is very old, so the number of farmers may be different now. 

Second, to exclude murdered family members, employees, and visitors to the farm from such an analysis misses part of the picture of what is happening on South African farms - but we don't know how many of those people there are. 

Third, the 2007 census did not include small, non-commercial farms - but some of the murders counted in the figures did take place on smaller farms. By leaving them out, the murder rate comes out higher than it should."*

.What has been mentioned her is that the white farmers are not the only ones getting killed.

*"Can we talk about race?*

*This also helps explain why it's impossible to say whether white farmers are more at risk than black farmers - or more at risk than the population at large.*

*We simply don't know what proportion of people on South Africa's farms is white.*

*The closest we get is **the 2016 Community Survey** of agricultural households. Of the nearly 200,000 households whose agricultural activity takes place on farmland, about 54,000 have a white person at the head of the household. 

The problem is, we don't know how many people are in each household or how many of the households are racially mixed. 

So we don't know how many white people there are on South Africa's farms. And that means we can't work out how likely those white people are to be murdered.*

*In short - we have no clear idea about the murder rate on South African farms. 

And because of that, the claim being made by protesters about farmers being more likely to be murdered is not supported by reliable data.* "

So while people in South Africa can't accurately say if white farms are targeted, whites here are making claims about white genocide there.

Reality Check: Are protesters right on South Africa farm murders?

Why is this?  Remember AfriForum?

*DIRCO: AfriForum must stop sowing panic and fear*

*"Mabaya said there were groups and organisations in South Africa spreading false information and sparking panic, to advance their own political agendas. The International Relations department has asked them to stop.

“We call on organisations such as AfriForum that are spreading incorrect information sowing panic and fear to refrain from doing so. The South African Government has been very clear and transparent on a land reform process and the matter is now before Parliament.

“All stakeholders will be consulted and they are also encouraged to engage with Parliament. There is no reason for any Government anywhere in the world to suspect that any South African is in danger from their own democratically elected Government. That threat simply does not exist.”*

DIRCO: AfriForum must stop sowing panic and fear - SA Breaking News

*Searching for white genocide in South Africa*
February 26, 2018 _by_ Michael Bueckert

*"The plight of white South Africans has clearly become, in Goldy’s words, “**the flavor of the month**” on the far-right. While it is a remarkable coincidence that these media personalities all decided to undertake the same project both independently and simultaneously, attention to this issue had been growing in alt-right circles throughout 2017, with articles appearing in Breitbart, the Rebel, and on conservative video blogs. In the image of the beleaguered Afrikaner, it appears that these online commentators — whose work is predominantly obsessed with fear-mongering attacks on **Muslims** and **refugees** — have finally found a supposedly persecuted minority they can get behind.*

*What has sparked the attention of the far-right in particular are the high rates of violent burglaries against white farmers in South Africa, what Afrikaners call plaasmoorde or “farm murders.” Drawing primarily on interviews with survivors of violent attacks, Southern and Hopkins have both utilized the format of short, provocative videos uploaded to YouTube to deploy a narrative that these incidents are not regular burglaries, but rather systematic and politically-motivated acts of ethnic cleansing, approved by the South African government, and deliberately ignored by the international media. *

*As the alt-right descends upon South Africa in search of white genocide, it is obvious that their concern-trolling for white South Africans is motivated, above all, by a domestic anti-immigration agenda. Deeply fearful of what happens when North American demographics shift and white people become a minority, what the alt-right really wants is a harrowing story about whites being “**hunted to extinction**” by a black majority which can be used to bolster the case for white supremacy at home.*

*Why white people?* 

*In their reporting, the alt-right portrays white South Africans as facing patterns of marginalization and violence which constitute a unique threat to their very existence as a people. In a video titled “**Why White People?**” Southern tries to explain why she has decided to focus on whites when violent crime is a problem faced by all South Africans. White people in South Africa face “actual discrimination,” she asserts, “and not in the SJW sense” of minorities in North America (Social Justice Warrior or SJW is a pejorative and dismissive alt-right term for left-wing activist). In Nilsson’s documentary The Boer Project, South Africa’s Black Economic Empowerment program — its affirmative action policies meant to address centuries of racial segregation and oppression — is **referred** to as “reverse apartheid.” Multiple segments linger on “white refugee camps,” as if the vast black shanty towns and slums did not also exist."*

*Here is the whole thing. *Searching for white genocide in South Africa

So what we see is 74 whites were murdered in a year. That  does not constitute genocide. We have see that an organization representing white Afrikaners inaccurately distorted numbers to make things look like whites are victims of high amounts of violence. What we see is that South African authorities cannot find evidence supporting such claims. We see the land reforms are bound by a constitution by the South African government so the government is not turning a blind eye letting blacks target whites for murder, rape etc. We have also seen that this tale is an alt right meme that has been written about in almost every alt right media source to promote an anti immigration domestic agenda and a white supremacist agenda.  These are the facts.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

IM2 said:


> OK, so people want to argue about South Africa. And unless you join in declaring how the whites are being randomly selected for slaughter while the government allows it, you are accused of supporting murder, rape and robbery of whites in South Africa. Now it's time people looked at the truth.
> 
> "Are protesters right on South Africa farm murder rate?
> 
> *According to the best available statistics, farm murders are at their highest level since 2010-11.*
> 
> *South Africa's Police Service says 74 people were murdered on farms between April 2016 and March 2017, up from 58 in the previous year.* '
> 
> The claim is white genocide in South Africa. But the number of those killed stated is 74, Let us continue.
> 
> "*There were 19,016 murders in South Africa** in 2016-17, according to the police.*
> 
> *According to Statistics South Africa's mid-year estimate for 2016, **there were 55,908,900 people in South Africa.*
> 
> *That's 34 murders for every 100,000 people. *
> 
> *Are farmers at greater risk than this national average?* "
> 
> Since so many are claiming to be all about rates:
> 
> *"How many farmers?*
> 
> *The truth is, we don't know. We can't calculate a meaningful murder rate for farmers, because we don't know how many there are.*
> 
> *Do we include all 810,000 people employed in agriculture? That gives a farm murder rate of 9.1 per 100,000 - much lower than the South African average.*
> 
> *Or, do we restrict ourselves to the 32,375 commercial farmers counted in the country's last agricultural census in 2007?*
> 
> *That's what AfriForum, a group that campaigns for the interests of Afrikaners in South Africa, appears to have done.*
> 
> *It has estimated a farm murder rate of 156 per 100,000 that has been widely quoted in recent days."*
> 
> What must be understood is this group is are AFRIKANRS. The people responsible for apartheid.
> 
> *"It appears to be calculated as follows. *
> 
> *First, take the 50 murdered farmers counted by the TAU in 2016 (which excludes murders of family members, employees and visitors). *
> 
> *Then, divide by 32,000 - an estimate of the total number of farmers, based on the 2007 figure. *
> 
> *There are problems with this approach. *
> 
> *First, the data is very old, so the number of farmers may be different now. *
> 
> *Second, to exclude murdered family members, employees, and visitors to the farm from such an analysis misses part of the picture of what is happening on South African farms - but we don't know how many of those people there are. *
> 
> *Third, the 2007 census did not include small, non-commercial farms - but some of the murders counted in the figures did take place on smaller farms. By leaving them out, the murder rate comes out higher than it should."*
> 
> .What has been mentioned her is that the white farmers are not the only ones getting killed.
> 
> *"Can we talk about race?*
> 
> *This also helps explain why it's impossible to say whether white farmers are more at risk than black farmers - or more at risk than the population at large.*
> 
> *We simply don't know what proportion of people on South Africa's farms is white.*
> 
> *The closest we get is **the 2016 Community Survey** of agricultural households. Of the nearly 200,000 households whose agricultural activity takes place on farmland, about 54,000 have a white person at the head of the household. *
> 
> *The problem is, we don't know how many people are in each household or how many of the households are racially mixed. *
> 
> *So we don't know how many white people there are on South Africa's farms. And that means we can't work out how likely those white people are to be murdered.*
> 
> *In short - we have no clear idea about the murder rate on South African farms. *
> 
> *And because of that, the claim being made by protesters about farmers being more likely to be murdered is not supported by reliable data.* "
> 
> So while people in South Africa can't accurately say if white farms are targeted, whites here are making claims about white genocide there.
> 
> Reality Check: Are protesters right on South Africa farm murders?
> 
> Why is this?  Remember AfriForum?
> 
> *DIRCO: AfriForum must stop sowing panic and fear*
> 
> *"Mabaya said there were groups and organisations in South Africa spreading false information and sparking panic, to advance their own political agendas. The International Relations department has asked them to stop.*
> 
> *“We call on organisations such as AfriForum that are spreading incorrect information sowing panic and fear to refrain from doing so. The South African Government has been very clear and transparent on a land reform process and the matter is now before Parliament.*
> 
> *“All stakeholders will be consulted and they are also encouraged to engage with Parliament. There is no reason for any Government anywhere in the world to suspect that any South African is in danger from their own democratically elected Government. That threat simply does not exist.”*
> 
> DIRCO: AfriForum must stop sowing panic and fear - SA Breaking News
> 
> *Searching for white genocide in South Africa*
> February 26, 2018 _by_ Michael Bueckert
> 
> *"The plight of white South Africans has clearly become, in Goldy’s words, “**the flavor of the month**” on the far-right. While it is a remarkable coincidence that these media personalities all decided to undertake the same project both independently and simultaneously, attention to this issue had been growing in alt-right circles throughout 2017, with articles appearing in Breitbart, the Rebel, and on conservative video blogs. In the image of the beleaguered Afrikaner, it appears that these online commentators — whose work is predominantly obsessed with fear-mongering attacks on **Muslims** and **refugees** — have finally found a supposedly persecuted minority they can get behind.*
> 
> *What has sparked the attention of the far-right in particular are the high rates of violent burglaries against white farmers in South Africa, what Afrikaners call plaasmoorde or “farm murders.” Drawing primarily on interviews with survivors of violent attacks, Southern and Hopkins have both utilized the format of short, provocative videos uploaded to YouTube to deploy a narrative that these incidents are not regular burglaries, but rather systematic and politically-motivated acts of ethnic cleansing, approved by the South African government, and deliberately ignored by the international media. *
> 
> *As the alt-right descends upon South Africa in search of white genocide, it is obvious that their concern-trolling for white South Africans is motivated, above all, by a domestic anti-immigration agenda. Deeply fearful of what happens when North American demographics shift and white people become a minority, what the alt-right really wants is a harrowing story about whites being “**hunted to extinction**” by a black majority which can be used to bolster the case for white supremacy at home.*
> 
> *Why white people?*
> 
> *In their reporting, the alt-right portrays white South Africans as facing patterns of marginalization and violence which constitute a unique threat to their very existence as a people. In a video titled “**Why White People?**” Southern tries to explain why she has decided to focus on whites when violent crime is a problem faced by all South Africans. White people in South Africa face “actual discrimination,” she asserts, “and not in the SJW sense” of minorities in North America (Social Justice Warrior or SJW is a pejorative and dismissive alt-right term for left-wing activist). In Nilsson’s documentary The Boer Project, South Africa’s Black Economic Empowerment program — its affirmative action policies meant to address centuries of racial segregation and oppression — is **referred** to as “reverse apartheid.” Multiple segments linger on “white refugee camps,” as if the vast black shanty towns and slums did not also exist."*
> 
> *Here is the whole thing. *Searching for white genocide in South Africa
> 
> So what we see is 74 whites were murdered in a year. That  does not constitute genocide. We have see that an organization representing white Afrikaners inaccurately distorted numbers to make things look like whites are victims of high amounts of violence. What we see is that South African authorities cannot find evidence supporting such claims. We see the land reforms are bound by a constitution by the South African government so the government is not turning a blind eye letting blacks target whites for murder, rape etc. We have also seen that this tale is an alt right meme that has been written about in almost every alt right media source to promote an anti immigration domestic agenda and a white supremacist agenda.  These are the facts.


The plight of the Boers is clearly flavour of  the month amongst the frothers.

Its not easy to sympathise with these characters though. 

They profited from a system that purposely created a poverty stricken underclass. And now they whine like bitches when the outcomes from those policies come back to bite them.

They should all fuck off to Russia or Austria where their world view chimes with a backward population.


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben

Tommy Tainant said:


> where their world view chimes with a backward population


Following that logic train shouldn't you be in Qatar or Oman?


----------



## pismoe

south africa to confiscate white owned land with no compensation and no slaughter for now .  ---   ‘It is nothing more than racist theft’  ---


----------



## Rambunctious

It will be entertaining to watch Africa turn back the hands of time...
Funny how damaging it is to blame others that don't look like you for your own frailties....
I guess they must blame the white devil...it's in their hearts and souls...how sad...

But the OP wouldn't recognize the truth if it slapped her in the head...


----------



## Missourian

What's happening there will happen here...


----------



## pismoe

maybe , keep importing more third world 'fifth column' Missourian .


----------



## pismoe

pismoe said:


> south africa to confiscate white owned land with no compensation and no slaughter for now .  ---   ‘It is nothing more than racist theft’  ---


------------------------------------------   and if you read through the article you will see the statement that they are not 'calling for SLAUGHTER of WHITES for Now .


----------



## impuretrash

Tommy Tainant said:


> Its like a dog whistle to these guys.



Yeah I know, these silly white supremacists sure do get riled up by government sanctioned theft, rape, torture and murder against white people as a means of social justice. LOL what a bunch of snowflakes.


----------



## IM2

impuretrash said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its like a dog whistle to these guys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I know, these silly white supremacists sure do get riled up by government sanctioned theft, rape, torture and murder against white people as a means of social justice. LOL what a bunch of snowflakes.
Click to expand...


Too bad that's not happening. And get your stories straight Maleema is not the President of South Africa. He got voted out for Ramaphosa.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

IM2 said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its like a dog whistle to these guys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I know, these silly white supremacists sure do get riled up by government sanctioned theft, rape, torture and murder against white people as a means of social justice. LOL what a bunch of snowflakes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Too bad that's not happening. And get your stories straight Maleema is not the President of South Africa. He got voted out for Ramaphosa.
Click to expand...

Why waste facts on people who find them irritating ?


----------



## IM2

*South Africa’s leader says ‘no smash and grab’ land reform*

This comes from March 1.

South Africa’s new president said Thursday that the transfer of some land from the country’s white minority to the black majority will be handled without damaging the economy and that there will be “no smash and grab.”

The effort to address the legacy of apartheid more than two decades after the end of white rule is one of South Africa’s contentious issues, and President Cyril Ramaphosa said land transfers must be managed through dialogue.

“It is a question that we will continue to handle with care and responsibility,” said Ramaphosa, who took office last month after the resignation of Jacob Zuma. The issue promises to dominate political debate ahead of elections in 2019.

A parliamentary committee is assessing a possible constitutional amendment that would allow for the reform known as “land expropriation without compensation,” and will report to the full parliament by the end of August.

More.

Much of South Africa’s economy is controlled by the white minority, stirring anger among blacks who hoped for a better life after apartheid. However, the government wants to avoid the example of neighboring Zimbabwe’s chaotic land seizures under former leader Robert Mugabe that contributed to the country’s economic deterioration.

A group that primarily represents South Africa’s white Afrikaner minority said this week that it plans to launch an international campaign to warn governments and foreign investors that property rights would be vulnerable and investments would not be safe if the government proceeds with land reform.

The group, AfriForum, said it will deliver its message to the embassies of countries that trade with South Africa.

Ramaphosa appealed for calm, saying some people are trying to stoke fear among South Africans and in the international community about the issue.

South Africa's leader says 'no smash and grab' land reform

And so why don't we hear about the discord being attempted by WHITE AFRIKANERS?


----------



## pismoe

here you go IM2 .    Your new President 'rahmposa' at work .  --- New South African president wants to seize land from white farmers without compensation  ---


----------



## koshergrl

the whites were disarmed, now they're being exterminated. 

Lefties love it.


----------



## IM2

pismoe said:


> here you go IM2 .    Your new President 'rahmposa' at work .  --- New South African president wants to seize land from white farmers without compensation  ---



How much did these white farmers pay the blacks they took the land from?

*A 1913 law allotted most of the fertile land in South Africa to whites and left a small percentage for blacks, and grievances around the issue have largely languished since the ruling African National Congress party took power after apartheid ended in 1994.*


----------



## Tommy Tainant

pismoe said:


> here you go IM2 .    Your new President 'rahmposa' at work .  --- New South African president wants to seize land from white farmers without compensation  ---


Yes, I read this in the article.
*“No-one is saying that land must be taken away from our people,” he said, “Rather, it is how we can make sure that our people have equitable access to land and security of tenure. We must see this process of accelerated land redistribution as an opportunity and not as a threat,” *

Where is the problem ?


----------



## koshergrl

IM2 said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> here you go IM2 .    Your new President 'rahmposa' at work .  --- New South African president wants to seize land from white farmers without compensation  ---
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How much did these white farmers pay the blacks they took the land from?
Click to expand...


So you maintain genocide is okay if the ones targeted aren't on their own land?

Using that measuring stick, we can start killing the occupants of every single refugee camp in the world.

Also every black who owns land in the US.

And every Indian on a reservation that wasn't created on their ancestral land....the Cherokee, the Sioux and the Navajo for sure....


----------



## IM2

koshergrl said:


> the whites were disarmed, now they're being exterminated.
> 
> Lefties love it.



None of that is happening.


----------



## koshergrl

IM2 said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> the whites were disarmed, now they're being exterminated.
> 
> Lefties love it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> None of that is happening.
Click to expand...

You're a liar and a defender of genocide.

'You could hear the bones breaking' - South Africa haunted by racially charged murders


----------



## IM2

koshergrl said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> here you go IM2 .    Your new President 'rahmposa' at work .  --- New South African president wants to seize land from white farmers without compensation  ---
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How much did these white farmers pay the blacks they took the land from?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you maintain genocide is okay if the ones targeted aren't on their own land?
> 
> Using that measuring stick, we can start killing the occupants of every single refugee camp in the world.
> 
> Also every black who owns land in the US.
> 
> And every Indian on a reservation that wasn't created on their ancestral land....the Cherokee, the Sioux and the Navajo for sure....
Click to expand...


Your response makes no sense.

There is no white genocide in South Africa. You don't get to ignore 80 years if history then tell someone how they support genocide for pointing it out.


----------



## IM2

koshergrl said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> the whites were disarmed, now they're being exterminated.
> 
> Lefties love it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> None of that is happening.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're a liar and a defender of genocide.
> 
> 'You could hear the bones breaking' - South Africa haunted by racially charged murders
Click to expand...


No you are the liar. And there are no statements by me whereby I am supporting genocide.

I'm tired of people like you doing this. You will get reported each time you continue telling this lie.


----------



## pismoe

a bit more info .   ---   South Africans reveal brutality of crime taking place  ---


----------



## IM2

Rambunctious said:


> It will be entertaining to watch Africa turn back the hands of time...
> Funny how damaging it is to blame others that don't look like you for your own frailties....
> I guess they must blame the white devil...it's in their hearts and souls...how sad...
> 
> But the OP wouldn't recognize the truth if it slapped her in the head...



It's amazing the depths to which you racists will stoop.


----------



## koshergrl

IM2 said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> here you go IM2 .    Your new President 'rahmposa' at work .  --- New South African president wants to seize land from white farmers without compensation  ---
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How much did these white farmers pay the blacks they took the land from?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you maintain genocide is okay if the ones targeted aren't on their own land?
> 
> Using that measuring stick, we can start killing the occupants of every single refugee camp in the world.
> 
> Also every black who owns land in the US.
> 
> And every Indian on a reservation that wasn't created on their ancestral land....the Cherokee, the Sioux and the Navajo for sure....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your response makes no sense.
> 
> There is no white genocide in South Africa. You don't get to ignore 80 years if history then tell someone how they support genocide for pointing it out.
Click to expand...


Liar. Yes, there is white genocide. 

"..the firebrand leader of South Africa’s radical left...has called on his followers to “retake the land” from whites.

"In 2012 President Jacob Zuma sang a struggle-era song containing the words “shoot the farmer, shoot the Boer”.

"“We’re being hunted,” said Pauli, a 43-year-old farmer who declined to give her surname."

“They (black people) truly think that we have stolen the country from them,” Limpopo-based farmer Gerhardus Harmse told AFP."

In reality, the blacks who are killing the white people never owned the land. The land was owned by a handful of wealthy blacks...and the blacks currently raiding and murdering and raping white people never owned a thing there, nor did their ancestors. 

A S. African resident chimes in:

"...the chieftains particularly in KwaZulu Natal were the original owners, not the ordinary people. If land is expropriated then there will be a “how long is a piece of string situation?” Zulus took land from Xhosas etc. The San and Khoisan peoples possessed the land as hunter gatherers before the pastoralists."

'You could hear the bones breaking' - South Africa haunted by racially charged murders



"Every day after picking up her eight-year-old son from school, the Johannesburg mum-of-two takes a different route home, eyes on the rear-view mirror. Her 20-month-old toddler sits in his car seat behind her, where he can easily be grabbed at a moment’s notice.

"That’s because Ms Day-Fourie doesn’t want her son, in the event of an attack, to be trapped by his seatbelt, dragged along outside of the car and killed — as happened to a four-year-old boy whose parents and sister were forced out of their car by three armed men in nearby Boksburg, just 30 minutes away."

"In Centurion, an hour’s drive away, a two-year-old was shot in the head during an attempted carjacking earlier this year."

‘It is a very, very violent country’


----------



## pismoe

IM2 said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> the whites were disarmed, now they're being exterminated.
> 
> Lefties love it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> None of that is happening.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're a liar and a defender of genocide.
> 
> 'You could hear the bones breaking' - South Africa haunted by racially charged murders
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No you are the liar. And there are no statements by me whereby I am supporting genocide.
> 
> I'm tired of people like you doing this. You will get reported each time you continue telling this lie.
Click to expand...

-----------------------------   so , you are also against Freedom of Speech eh IM2 ??


----------



## pismoe

pismoe said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> the whites were disarmed, now they're being exterminated.
> 
> Lefties love it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> None of that is happening.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're a liar and a defender of genocide.
> 
> 'You could hear the bones breaking' - South Africa haunted by racially charged murders
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No you are the liar. And there are no statements by me whereby I am supporting genocide.
> 
> I'm tired of people like you doing this. You will get reported each time you continue telling this lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> -----------------------------   so , you are also against Freedom of Speech eh IM2 ??
Click to expand...

----------------------------------------------  I say that you just can't hang IM2 and i think that thats funny  IM2 !!


----------



## koshergrl

IM2 said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> the whites were disarmed, now they're being exterminated.
> 
> Lefties love it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> None of that is happening.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're a liar and a defender of genocide.
> 
> 'You could hear the bones breaking' - South Africa haunted by racially charged murders
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No you are the liar. And there are no statements by me whereby I am supporting genocide.
> 
> I'm tired of people like you doing this. You will get reported each time you continue telling this lie.
Click to expand...

You lie and support genocide when you deny and justify it. 

The fact that you deny..and yet justify it...shows that you know you are lying. Why should you justify genocide if it isn't happening?


----------



## pismoe

'south africa' is very violent , probably one of the most violent places in the world .   Farmers are tortured and murdered and most of them are White , descendants of good hard working people .  Get rid of them and you just might starve  IM2 .


----------



## koshergrl

http://www.genocidewatch.org/southafrica.html


----------



## koshergrl

"The couple, who had lived in the area for 20 years, were tied up, stabbed, and tortured with a blowtorch for several hours. 
"The masked men stuffed a plastic bag down Mrs Howarth’s throat, and attempted to strangle her husband with a bag around his neck.

"The couple were bundled into their own truck, still in their pyjamas, and driven to a roadside where they were shot. Mrs Howarth, 64, a former pharmaceutical company executive, was shot twice in the head. Mr Lynn, 66, was shot in the neck.

"Miraculously he survived, and managed to flag down a passer-by early on Sunday morning. Mrs Howarth, who police said was “unrecognisable” from her injuries, had multiple skull fractures, gunshot wounds and “horrific” burns to her breasts."

I'm sure that white woman deserved it because someone else once owned the land they bought. 

‘The horror experienced is almost incomprehensible’


----------



## koshergrl

"64-year-old Nicci Simpson was tortured with a power drill during an attack involving three men at her home on a farm in the Vaal area, about two hours drive from Johannesburg.

"When paramedics arrived, they found three dead dogs, and the woman lying in a pool of blood, spokesman Russel Meiring told _News24_. “They used a drill to torture her,” police spokesman Lungelo Dlamini said.

"Official statistics on farm attacks are non-existent, due to what human rights groups have described as a “cover-up” by the notoriously corrupt — and potentially complicit — South African government."

^^^this is how pieces of shit like IMwhatever and the disgusting rag the HuffPo can get away with saying "they aren't really being hunted, tortured and killed." It's the same sort of bs that allows them to say stupid things like "the US has a higher infant mortality rate than Ethiopia!" yeah..because Ethiopia doesn't keep records of dead babies. 

It's intentional. Disgusting people doing the disgusting things they do to facilitate murder, rape and torture.

IM2 probably has undoubtedly done his bit to reduce the white population..via murder and rape. 

‘The horror experienced is almost incomprehensible’


----------



## koshergrl

"In total, between 1998 and the end of 2016, 1848 people have been murdered in farm attacks — 1187 farmers, 490 family members, 147 farm employees, and 24 people who happened to be visiting the farm at the time.

"While South Africa has one of the highest rates of violent crime anywhere in the world, the attacks on white farmers are no ordinary crimes."

“The well-known ‘blood sisters’ from the South African company Crimescene-cleanup have rightly indicated that, in their experience, farm tortures are by far the most horrific acts of violence in South Africa,” the report said.

“They are of the opinion that the term ‘farm murders’ is misleading and that the terms ‘farm terror’ and ‘farm tortures’ are more suitable.”

‘The horror experienced is almost incomprehensible’


----------



## koshergrl

Being a farmer in S. Africa is the most dangerous occupation in the WORLD.


----------



## IM2

koshergrl said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> here you go IM2 .    Your new President 'rahmposa' at work .  --- New South African president wants to seize land from white farmers without compensation  ---
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How much did these white farmers pay the blacks they took the land from?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you maintain genocide is okay if the ones targeted aren't on their own land?
> 
> Using that measuring stick, we can start killing the occupants of every single refugee camp in the world.
> 
> Also every black who owns land in the US.
> 
> And every Indian on a reservation that wasn't created on their ancestral land....the Cherokee, the Sioux and the Navajo for sure....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your response makes no sense.
> 
> There is no white genocide in South Africa. You don't get to ignore 80 years if history then tell someone how they support genocide for pointing it out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Liar. Yes, there is white genocide.
> 
> "..the firebrand leader of South Africa’s radical left...has called on his followers to “retake the land” from whites.
> 
> "In 2012 President Jacob Zuma sang a struggle-era song containing the words “shoot the farmer, shoot the Boer”.
> 
> "“We’re being hunted,” said Pauli, a 43-year-old farmer who declined to give her surname."
> 
> “They (black people) truly think that we have stolen the country from them,” Limpopo-based farmer Gerhardus Harmse told AFP."
> 
> In reality, the blacks who are killing the white people never owned the land. The land was owned by a handful of wealthy blacks...and the blacks currently raiding and murdering and raping white people never owned a thing there, nor did their ancestors.
> 
> A S. African resident chimes in:
> 
> "...the chieftains particularly in KwaZulu Natal were the original owners, not the ordinary people. If land is expropriated then there will be a “how long is a piece of string situation?” Zulus took land from Xhosas etc. The San and Khoisan peoples possessed the land as hunter gatherers before the pastoralists."
> 
> 'You could hear the bones breaking' - South Africa haunted by racially charged murders
> 
> 
> 
> "Every day after picking up her eight-year-old son from school, the Johannesburg mum-of-two takes a different route home, eyes on the rear-view mirror. Her 20-month-old toddler sits in his car seat behind her, where he can easily be grabbed at a moment’s notice.
> 
> "That’s because Ms Day-Fourie doesn’t want her son, in the event of an attack, to be trapped by his seatbelt, dragged along outside of the car and killed — as happened to a four-year-old boy whose parents and sister were forced out of their car by three armed men in nearby Boksburg, just 30 minutes away."
> 
> "In Centurion, an hour’s drive away, a two-year-old was shot in the head during an attempted carjacking earlier this year."
> 
> ‘It is a very, very violent country’
Click to expand...


Jacob Zuma is not president. of South Africa. There is no white genocide there. You are here as a member of the alt right spreading lies..

*In their reporting, the alt-right portrays white South Africans as facing patterns of marginalization and violence which constitute a unique threat to their very existence as a people. In a video titled “**Why White People?**” Southern tries to explain why she has decided to focus on whites when violent crime is a problem faced by all South Africans.* White people in South Africa face “actual discrimination,” she asserts, “and not in the SJW sense” of minorities in North America (Social Justice Warrior or SJW is a pejorative and dismissive alt-right term for left-wing activist). In Nilsson’s documentary _The Boer Project_, South Africa’s Black Economic Empowerment program — its affirmative action policies meant to address centuries of racial segregation and oppression — is referred to as “reverse apartheid.” Multiple segments linger on “white refugee camps,” as if the vast black shanty towns and slums did not also exist.

*As for the violent crimes against white farmers, which are described in meticulously grisly, horrifying detail, the alt-right insists on characterizing them in terms of **genocide** and **ethnic cleansing**, suggesting that political forces are deliberately deploying violence to force white people off of their land — people **tell** Hopkins that within fifty to seventy years there will be no more white people in South Africa. The alt-right **speculates** that somebody must be training and funding the killers, and they suggest the **possible complicity** of the South African government, the African National Congress (ANC), and/or the police forces, who may be providing the murderers with “**tacit support**.”*

*One possible motive for the farm murders, the audience is intended to believe, is to advance the land redistribution agenda of the ANC, which threatens to eat away at the concentration of land under white control. Southern, **appalled** by the idea of taking away someone’s land based on their “skin color*,” features a couple of interviews with black political representatives on this topic, including the ANC and Black First Land First, an outspoken yet marginal group whose sole function seems to be to defend the Guptas and the Zuma faction of the ANC. Southern later describes how in order to meet with these organizations she had to pretend to be a “self-hating SJW white person.”

*The real target of the alt-right, however, is the Economic Freedom Fighters (EFF), a populist left-wing party led by former ANC Youth leader Julius Malema, whose menacing image is featured prominently in most of these videos, along with images of EFF members singing and dancing in their characteristic red jumpsuits at political rallies. Not only is Malema a communist, we are **warned**, but the EFF is “inciting a new generation of young, disenfranchised black South Africans to fight back with violence.”*

*The central piece of evidence leveled against the EFF is their continued use of a popular anti-apartheid era protest song “**Ayesaba Amagwala**” which features lyrics typically translated as “Kill the boer, kill the farmer.” Afrikaner groups have complained that the song constitutes hate speech*, but the song’s proponents have insisted that this interpretation is “vulgarized,” and that the lyrics target the system of apartheid, not white people.

Searching for white genocide in South Africa

You are dealing with a man who knows the facts. You don't get to keep lying.


----------



## IM2

koshergrl said:


> Being a farmer in S. Africa is the most dangerous occupation in the WORLD.



That's a  lie.


----------



## pismoe

its a party hosted by 'jacob zuma' !!


----------



## koshergrl

IM2 said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> here you go IM2 .    Your new President 'rahmposa' at work .  --- New South African president wants to seize land from white farmers without compensation  ---
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How much did these white farmers pay the blacks they took the land from?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you maintain genocide is okay if the ones targeted aren't on their own land?
> 
> Using that measuring stick, we can start killing the occupants of every single refugee camp in the world.
> 
> Also every black who owns land in the US.
> 
> And every Indian on a reservation that wasn't created on their ancestral land....the Cherokee, the Sioux and the Navajo for sure....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your response makes no sense.
> 
> There is no white genocide in South Africa. You don't get to ignore 80 years if history then tell someone how they support genocide for pointing it out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Liar. Yes, there is white genocide.
> 
> "..the firebrand leader of South Africa’s radical left...has called on his followers to “retake the land” from whites.
> 
> "In 2012 President Jacob Zuma sang a struggle-era song containing the words “shoot the farmer, shoot the Boer”.
> 
> "“We’re being hunted,” said Pauli, a 43-year-old farmer who declined to give her surname."
> 
> “They (black people) truly think that we have stolen the country from them,” Limpopo-based farmer Gerhardus Harmse told AFP."
> 
> In reality, the blacks who are killing the white people never owned the land. The land was owned by a handful of wealthy blacks...and the blacks currently raiding and murdering and raping white people never owned a thing there, nor did their ancestors.
> 
> A S. African resident chimes in:
> 
> "...the chieftains particularly in KwaZulu Natal were the original owners, not the ordinary people. If land is expropriated then there will be a “how long is a piece of string situation?” Zulus took land from Xhosas etc. The San and Khoisan peoples possessed the land as hunter gatherers before the pastoralists."
> 
> 'You could hear the bones breaking' - South Africa haunted by racially charged murders
> 
> 
> 
> "Every day after picking up her eight-year-old son from school, the Johannesburg mum-of-two takes a different route home, eyes on the rear-view mirror. Her 20-month-old toddler sits in his car seat behind her, where he can easily be grabbed at a moment’s notice.
> 
> "That’s because Ms Day-Fourie doesn’t want her son, in the event of an attack, to be trapped by his seatbelt, dragged along outside of the car and killed — as happened to a four-year-old boy whose parents and sister were forced out of their car by three armed men in nearby Boksburg, just 30 minutes away."
> 
> "In Centurion, an hour’s drive away, a two-year-old was shot in the head during an attempted carjacking earlier this year."
> 
> ‘It is a very, very violent country’
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jacob Zuma is not president. of South Africa. There is no white genocide there. You are here as a member of the alt right spreading lies..
> 
> *In their reporting, the alt-right portrays white South Africans as facing patterns of marginalization and violence which constitute a unique threat to their very existence as a people. In a video titled “**Why White People?**” Southern tries to explain why she has decided to focus on whites when violent crime is a problem faced by all South Africans.* White people in South Africa face “actual discrimination,” she asserts, “and not in the SJW sense” of minorities in North America (Social Justice Warrior or SJW is a pejorative and dismissive alt-right term for left-wing activist). In Nilsson’s documentary _The Boer Project_, South Africa’s Black Economic Empowerment program — its affirmative action policies meant to address centuries of racial segregation and oppression — is referred to as “reverse apartheid.” Multiple segments linger on “white refugee camps,” as if the vast black shanty towns and slums did not also exist.
> 
> *As for the violent crimes against white farmers, which are described in meticulously grisly, horrifying detail, the alt-right insists on characterizing them in terms of **genocide** and **ethnic cleansing**, suggesting that political forces are deliberately deploying violence to force white people off of their land — people **tell** Hopkins that within fifty to seventy years there will be no more white people in South Africa. The alt-right **speculates** that somebody must be training and funding the killers, and they suggest the **possible complicity** of the South African government, the African National Congress (ANC), and/or the police forces, who may be providing the murderers with “**tacit support**.”*
> 
> *One possible motive for the farm murders, the audience is intended to believe, is to advance the land redistribution agenda of the ANC, which threatens to eat away at the concentration of land under white control. Southern, **appalled** by the idea of taking away someone’s land based on their “skin color*,” features a couple of interviews with black political representatives on this topic, including the ANC and Black First Land First, an outspoken yet marginal group whose sole function seems to be to defend the Guptas and the Zuma faction of the ANC. Southern later describes how in order to meet with these organizations she had to pretend to be a “self-hating SJW white person.”
> 
> *The real target of the alt-right, however, is the Economic Freedom Fighters (EFF), a populist left-wing party led by former ANC Youth leader Julius Malema, whose menacing image is featured prominently in most of these videos, along with images of EFF members singing and dancing in their characteristic red jumpsuits at political rallies. Not only is Malema a communist, we are **warned**, but the EFF is “inciting a new generation of young, disenfranchised black South Africans to fight back with violence.”*
> 
> *The central piece of evidence leveled against the EFF is their continued use of a popular anti-apartheid era protest song “**Ayesaba Amagwala**” which features lyrics typically translated as “Kill the boer, kill the farmer.” Afrikaner groups have complained that the song constitutes hate speech*, but the song’s proponents have insisted that this interpretation is “vulgarized,” and that the lyrics target the system of apartheid, not white people.
> 
> Searching for white genocide in South Africa
> 
> You are dealing with a man who knows the facts. You don't get to keep lying.
Click to expand...


^^^Justifying the torture, rape and murder of whites by people who sing songs about killing white farmers.


----------



## IM2

koshergrl said:


> "In total, between 1998 and the end of 2016, 1848 people have been murdered in farm attacks — 1187 farmers, 490 family members, 147 farm employees, and 24 people who happened to be visiting the farm at the time.
> 
> "While South Africa has one of the highest rates of violent crime anywhere in the world, the attacks on white farmers are no ordinary crimes."
> 
> “The well-known ‘blood sisters’ from the South African company Crimescene-cleanup have rightly indicated that, in their experience, farm tortures are by far the most horrific acts of violence in South Africa,” the report said.
> 
> “They are of the opinion that the term ‘farm murders’ is misleading and that the terms ‘farm terror’ and ‘farm tortures’ are more suitable.”
> 
> ‘The horror experienced is almost incomprehensible’



So let me ask you this question:

Where in the hell do you get genocide out of an average of 102 murders per year?

*South Africa's Police Service says 74 people were murdered on farms between April 2016 and March 2017, up from 58 in the previous year. '*

Here we see that in one year 74 farmers got murdered. The year before that 58. How does this support the claim of white genocide?

*"There were 19,016 murders in South Africa in 2016-17, according to the police.*

I said there is no white genocide. Because there isn't.

*Are SA whites really being killed ‘like flies’? Why Steve Hofmeyr is wrong*

South African musician Steve Hofmeyr has claimed that the number of white South Africans killed by blacks would fill a soccer stadium, that white Afrikaners are being killed "like flies" and that a white farmer is murdered every five days. But the claims are incorrect and grossly exaggerated. In fact, whites are less likely to be murdered than any other race group.

*“Whites are far less likely to be murdered than their black or coloured counterparts,” Lizette Lancaster, who manages the Institute for Security Studies crime and justice hub, told Africa Check. This is supported by an analysis of a national sample of **1,378 murder dockets** conducted by police in 2009.  In 86.9% of the cases, the victims were Africans. Whites accounted for 1.8% of the cases (although whites make up 8.85% of the population).

According to Lancaster official police statistics show that between April 1994 and March 2012 a total of 361 015 people were murdered in South Africa. Applying the 1.8% figure, it would mean that roughly 6,498 whites have been murdered since April 1994.

Even if there were some variation on the 1.8% figure, the number of white murder victims would still fail to come anywhere close to filling a soccer stadium. The fact is that whites are less likely to be murdered than any other race in South Africa. The current murder rate of white South Africans is also equivalent to, or lower than, murder rates for whites **recorded** between 1979 and 1991.*

Are SA whites really being killed ‘like flies’? Why Steve Hofmeyr is wrong

Again, you are dealing with a man who knows the facts. You do not get to keep lying.

*.
*


----------



## IM2

.*THE HISTORICAL CONTEXT OF LAND REFORM IN SOUTH AFRICA AND EARLY POLICIES

1        Introduction

Post-apartheid South Africa faces a variety of challenges that emanated from the injustices caused by apartheid. One of the earliest challenges faced by the first democratically elected government was how to address the unequal distribution of land in the country. The South African government has shown commitment to eradicate the inequalities and injustices of the past and has initiated a comprehensive land reform programme with a strong constitutional basis - a programme which has to date not been concluded - a programme consisting of three pillars namely: restitution, land redistribution and tenure security.

The constitutional basis for the land restitution programme is found in section 25(7) of the Constitution,**[1]** which states that:

A person or community dispossessed of property after 19 June 1913 as a result of past racially discriminatory laws or practices is entitled, to the extent provided by an Act of Parliament, either to restitution of that property or to equitable redress.

Similarly, section 25(5) of the Constitution introduced the second pillar of land reform, which is commonly referred to as the land redistribution programme. In terms of this section the state is under the constitutional duty to take "reasonable legislative and other measures, within its available resources, to foster conditions which enable citizens to gain access to land on an equitable basis".

Finally, tenure security is addressed through section 25(6) of the Constitution which states that:

A person or community whose tenure of land is legally insecure as a result of past racially discriminatory laws or practices is entitled, to the extent provided by an Act of Parliament, either to tenure which is legally secure or to comparable redress.

The rest.*

The Historical Context of Land Reform in South Africa and Early Policies [2014] PER 20


----------



## pismoe

koshergrl said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How much did these white farmers pay the blacks they took the land from?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you maintain genocide is okay if the ones targeted aren't on their own land?
> 
> Using that measuring stick, we can start killing the occupants of every single refugee camp in the world.
> 
> Also every black who owns land in the US.
> 
> And every Indian on a reservation that wasn't created on their ancestral land....the Cherokee, the Sioux and the Navajo for sure....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your response makes no sense.
> 
> There is no white genocide in South Africa. You don't get to ignore 80 years if history then tell someone how they support genocide for pointing it out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Liar. Yes, there is white genocide.
> 
> "..the firebrand leader of South Africa’s radical left...has called on his followers to “retake the land” from whites.
> 
> "In 2012 President Jacob Zuma sang a struggle-era song containing the words “shoot the farmer, shoot the Boer”.
> 
> "“We’re being hunted,” said Pauli, a 43-year-old farmer who declined to give her surname."
> 
> “They (black people) truly think that we have stolen the country from them,” Limpopo-based farmer Gerhardus Harmse told AFP."
> 
> In reality, the blacks who are killing the white people never owned the land. The land was owned by a handful of wealthy blacks...and the blacks currently raiding and murdering and raping white people never owned a thing there, nor did their ancestors.
> 
> A S. African resident chimes in:
> 
> "...the chieftains particularly in KwaZulu Natal were the original owners, not the ordinary people. If land is expropriated then there will be a “how long is a piece of string situation?” Zulus took land from Xhosas etc. The San and Khoisan peoples possessed the land as hunter gatherers before the pastoralists."
> 
> 'You could hear the bones breaking' - South Africa haunted by racially charged murders
> 
> 
> 
> "Every day after picking up her eight-year-old son from school, the Johannesburg mum-of-two takes a different route home, eyes on the rear-view mirror. Her 20-month-old toddler sits in his car seat behind her, where he can easily be grabbed at a moment’s notice.
> 
> "That’s because Ms Day-Fourie doesn’t want her son, in the event of an attack, to be trapped by his seatbelt, dragged along outside of the car and killed — as happened to a four-year-old boy whose parents and sister were forced out of their car by three armed men in nearby Boksburg, just 30 minutes away."
> 
> "In Centurion, an hour’s drive away, a two-year-old was shot in the head during an attempted carjacking earlier this year."
> 
> ‘It is a very, very violent country’
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jacob Zuma is not president. of South Africa. There is no white genocide there. You are here as a member of the alt right spreading lies..
> 
> *In their reporting, the alt-right portrays white South Africans as facing patterns of marginalization and violence which constitute a unique threat to their very existence as a people. In a video titled “**Why White People?**” Southern tries to explain why she has decided to focus on whites when violent crime is a problem faced by all South Africans.* White people in South Africa face “actual discrimination,” she asserts, “and not in the SJW sense” of minorities in North America (Social Justice Warrior or SJW is a pejorative and dismissive alt-right term for left-wing activist). In Nilsson’s documentary _The Boer Project_, South Africa’s Black Economic Empowerment program — its affirmative action policies meant to address centuries of racial segregation and oppression — is referred to as “reverse apartheid.” Multiple segments linger on “white refugee camps,” as if the vast black shanty towns and slums did not also exist.
> 
> *As for the violent crimes against white farmers, which are described in meticulously grisly, horrifying detail, the alt-right insists on characterizing them in terms of **genocide** and **ethnic cleansing**, suggesting that political forces are deliberately deploying violence to force white people off of their land — people **tell** Hopkins that within fifty to seventy years there will be no more white people in South Africa. The alt-right **speculates** that somebody must be training and funding the killers, and they suggest the **possible complicity** of the South African government, the African National Congress (ANC), and/or the police forces, who may be providing the murderers with “**tacit support**.”*
> 
> *One possible motive for the farm murders, the audience is intended to believe, is to advance the land redistribution agenda of the ANC, which threatens to eat away at the concentration of land under white control. Southern, **appalled** by the idea of taking away someone’s land based on their “skin color*,” features a couple of interviews with black political representatives on this topic, including the ANC and Black First Land First, an outspoken yet marginal group whose sole function seems to be to defend the Guptas and the Zuma faction of the ANC. Southern later describes how in order to meet with these organizations she had to pretend to be a “self-hating SJW white person.”
> 
> *The real target of the alt-right, however, is the Economic Freedom Fighters (EFF), a populist left-wing party led by former ANC Youth leader Julius Malema, whose menacing image is featured prominently in most of these videos, along with images of EFF members singing and dancing in their characteristic red jumpsuits at political rallies. Not only is Malema a communist, we are **warned**, but the EFF is “inciting a new generation of young, disenfranchised black South Africans to fight back with violence.”*
> 
> *The central piece of evidence leveled against the EFF is their continued use of a popular anti-apartheid era protest song “**Ayesaba Amagwala**” which features lyrics typically translated as “Kill the boer, kill the farmer.” Afrikaner groups have complained that the song constitutes hate speech*, but the song’s proponents have insisted that this interpretation is “vulgarized,” and that the lyrics target the system of apartheid, not white people.
> 
> Searching for white genocide in South Africa
> 
> You are dealing with a man who knows the facts. You don't get to keep lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^^^Justifying the torture, rape and murder of whites by people who sing songs about killing white farmers.
Click to expand...

--------------------------------------------------------   Well the smart white farmers are getting out if they can .   I hear of a few going to Israel .   Some want to go to Australia and to the USA and with TRUMP in place they might get to come to the USA   KGirl .


----------



## IM2

pismoe said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you maintain genocide is okay if the ones targeted aren't on their own land?
> 
> Using that measuring stick, we can start killing the occupants of every single refugee camp in the world.
> 
> Also every black who owns land in the US.
> 
> And every Indian on a reservation that wasn't created on their ancestral land....the Cherokee, the Sioux and the Navajo for sure....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your response makes no sense.
> 
> There is no white genocide in South Africa. You don't get to ignore 80 years if history then tell someone how they support genocide for pointing it out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Liar. Yes, there is white genocide.
> 
> "..the firebrand leader of South Africa’s radical left...has called on his followers to “retake the land” from whites.
> 
> "In 2012 President Jacob Zuma sang a struggle-era song containing the words “shoot the farmer, shoot the Boer”.
> 
> "“We’re being hunted,” said Pauli, a 43-year-old farmer who declined to give her surname."
> 
> “They (black people) truly think that we have stolen the country from them,” Limpopo-based farmer Gerhardus Harmse told AFP."
> 
> In reality, the blacks who are killing the white people never owned the land. The land was owned by a handful of wealthy blacks...and the blacks currently raiding and murdering and raping white people never owned a thing there, nor did their ancestors.
> 
> A S. African resident chimes in:
> 
> "...the chieftains particularly in KwaZulu Natal were the original owners, not the ordinary people. If land is expropriated then there will be a “how long is a piece of string situation?” Zulus took land from Xhosas etc. The San and Khoisan peoples possessed the land as hunter gatherers before the pastoralists."
> 
> 'You could hear the bones breaking' - South Africa haunted by racially charged murders
> 
> 
> 
> "Every day after picking up her eight-year-old son from school, the Johannesburg mum-of-two takes a different route home, eyes on the rear-view mirror. Her 20-month-old toddler sits in his car seat behind her, where he can easily be grabbed at a moment’s notice.
> 
> "That’s because Ms Day-Fourie doesn’t want her son, in the event of an attack, to be trapped by his seatbelt, dragged along outside of the car and killed — as happened to a four-year-old boy whose parents and sister were forced out of their car by three armed men in nearby Boksburg, just 30 minutes away."
> 
> "In Centurion, an hour’s drive away, a two-year-old was shot in the head during an attempted carjacking earlier this year."
> 
> ‘It is a very, very violent country’
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jacob Zuma is not president. of South Africa. There is no white genocide there. You are here as a member of the alt right spreading lies..
> 
> *In their reporting, the alt-right portrays white South Africans as facing patterns of marginalization and violence which constitute a unique threat to their very existence as a people. In a video titled “**Why White People?**” Southern tries to explain why she has decided to focus on whites when violent crime is a problem faced by all South Africans.* White people in South Africa face “actual discrimination,” she asserts, “and not in the SJW sense” of minorities in North America (Social Justice Warrior or SJW is a pejorative and dismissive alt-right term for left-wing activist). In Nilsson’s documentary _The Boer Project_, South Africa’s Black Economic Empowerment program — its affirmative action policies meant to address centuries of racial segregation and oppression — is referred to as “reverse apartheid.” Multiple segments linger on “white refugee camps,” as if the vast black shanty towns and slums did not also exist.
> 
> *As for the violent crimes against white farmers, which are described in meticulously grisly, horrifying detail, the alt-right insists on characterizing them in terms of **genocide** and **ethnic cleansing**, suggesting that political forces are deliberately deploying violence to force white people off of their land — people **tell** Hopkins that within fifty to seventy years there will be no more white people in South Africa. The alt-right **speculates** that somebody must be training and funding the killers, and they suggest the **possible complicity** of the South African government, the African National Congress (ANC), and/or the police forces, who may be providing the murderers with “**tacit support**.”*
> 
> *One possible motive for the farm murders, the audience is intended to believe, is to advance the land redistribution agenda of the ANC, which threatens to eat away at the concentration of land under white control. Southern, **appalled** by the idea of taking away someone’s land based on their “skin color*,” features a couple of interviews with black political representatives on this topic, including the ANC and Black First Land First, an outspoken yet marginal group whose sole function seems to be to defend the Guptas and the Zuma faction of the ANC. Southern later describes how in order to meet with these organizations she had to pretend to be a “self-hating SJW white person.”
> 
> *The real target of the alt-right, however, is the Economic Freedom Fighters (EFF), a populist left-wing party led by former ANC Youth leader Julius Malema, whose menacing image is featured prominently in most of these videos, along with images of EFF members singing and dancing in their characteristic red jumpsuits at political rallies. Not only is Malema a communist, we are **warned**, but the EFF is “inciting a new generation of young, disenfranchised black South Africans to fight back with violence.”*
> 
> *The central piece of evidence leveled against the EFF is their continued use of a popular anti-apartheid era protest song “**Ayesaba Amagwala**” which features lyrics typically translated as “Kill the boer, kill the farmer.” Afrikaner groups have complained that the song constitutes hate speech*, but the song’s proponents have insisted that this interpretation is “vulgarized,” and that the lyrics target the system of apartheid, not white people.
> 
> Searching for white genocide in South Africa
> 
> You are dealing with a man who knows the facts. You don't get to keep lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^^^Justifying the torture, rape and murder of whites by people who sing songs about killing white farmers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------   Well the smart white farmers are getting out if they can .   I hear of a few going to Israel .   Some want to go to Australia and to the USA and with TRUMP in place they might get to come to the USA   KGirl .
Click to expand...


Explain why they should be allowed to come here. They are not refugees. There is no humanitarian disaster.This is a manufactured racist scam claiming a genocide that's not going on,


----------



## pismoe

and Steve Hofmeyer , check him out on the internet for informative info .   South Africa is probably going to get much worse in the near future .


----------



## pismoe

IM2 said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your response makes no sense.
> 
> There is no white genocide in South Africa. You don't get to ignore 80 years if history then tell someone how they support genocide for pointing it out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liar. Yes, there is white genocide.
> 
> "..the firebrand leader of South Africa’s radical left...has called on his followers to “retake the land” from whites.
> 
> "In 2012 President Jacob Zuma sang a struggle-era song containing the words “shoot the farmer, shoot the Boer”.
> 
> "“We’re being hunted,” said Pauli, a 43-year-old farmer who declined to give her surname."
> 
> “They (black people) truly think that we have stolen the country from them,” Limpopo-based farmer Gerhardus Harmse told AFP."
> 
> In reality, the blacks who are killing the white people never owned the land. The land was owned by a handful of wealthy blacks...and the blacks currently raiding and murdering and raping white people never owned a thing there, nor did their ancestors.
> 
> A S. African resident chimes in:
> 
> "...the chieftains particularly in KwaZulu Natal were the original owners, not the ordinary people. If land is expropriated then there will be a “how long is a piece of string situation?” Zulus took land from Xhosas etc. The San and Khoisan peoples possessed the land as hunter gatherers before the pastoralists."
> 
> 'You could hear the bones breaking' - South Africa haunted by racially charged murders
> 
> 
> 
> "Every day after picking up her eight-year-old son from school, the Johannesburg mum-of-two takes a different route home, eyes on the rear-view mirror. Her 20-month-old toddler sits in his car seat behind her, where he can easily be grabbed at a moment’s notice.
> 
> "That’s because Ms Day-Fourie doesn’t want her son, in the event of an attack, to be trapped by his seatbelt, dragged along outside of the car and killed — as happened to a four-year-old boy whose parents and sister were forced out of their car by three armed men in nearby Boksburg, just 30 minutes away."
> 
> "In Centurion, an hour’s drive away, a two-year-old was shot in the head during an attempted carjacking earlier this year."
> 
> ‘It is a very, very violent country’
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jacob Zuma is not president. of South Africa. There is no white genocide there. You are here as a member of the alt right spreading lies..
> 
> *In their reporting, the alt-right portrays white South Africans as facing patterns of marginalization and violence which constitute a unique threat to their very existence as a people. In a video titled “**Why White People?**” Southern tries to explain why she has decided to focus on whites when violent crime is a problem faced by all South Africans.* White people in South Africa face “actual discrimination,” she asserts, “and not in the SJW sense” of minorities in North America (Social Justice Warrior or SJW is a pejorative and dismissive alt-right term for left-wing activist). In Nilsson’s documentary _The Boer Project_, South Africa’s Black Economic Empowerment program — its affirmative action policies meant to address centuries of racial segregation and oppression — is referred to as “reverse apartheid.” Multiple segments linger on “white refugee camps,” as if the vast black shanty towns and slums did not also exist.
> 
> *As for the violent crimes against white farmers, which are described in meticulously grisly, horrifying detail, the alt-right insists on characterizing them in terms of **genocide** and **ethnic cleansing**, suggesting that political forces are deliberately deploying violence to force white people off of their land — people **tell** Hopkins that within fifty to seventy years there will be no more white people in South Africa. The alt-right **speculates** that somebody must be training and funding the killers, and they suggest the **possible complicity** of the South African government, the African National Congress (ANC), and/or the police forces, who may be providing the murderers with “**tacit support**.”*
> 
> *One possible motive for the farm murders, the audience is intended to believe, is to advance the land redistribution agenda of the ANC, which threatens to eat away at the concentration of land under white control. Southern, **appalled** by the idea of taking away someone’s land based on their “skin color*,” features a couple of interviews with black political representatives on this topic, including the ANC and Black First Land First, an outspoken yet marginal group whose sole function seems to be to defend the Guptas and the Zuma faction of the ANC. Southern later describes how in order to meet with these organizations she had to pretend to be a “self-hating SJW white person.”
> 
> *The real target of the alt-right, however, is the Economic Freedom Fighters (EFF), a populist left-wing party led by former ANC Youth leader Julius Malema, whose menacing image is featured prominently in most of these videos, along with images of EFF members singing and dancing in their characteristic red jumpsuits at political rallies. Not only is Malema a communist, we are **warned**, but the EFF is “inciting a new generation of young, disenfranchised black South Africans to fight back with violence.”*
> 
> *The central piece of evidence leveled against the EFF is their continued use of a popular anti-apartheid era protest song “**Ayesaba Amagwala**” which features lyrics typically translated as “Kill the boer, kill the farmer.” Afrikaner groups have complained that the song constitutes hate speech*, but the song’s proponents have insisted that this interpretation is “vulgarized,” and that the lyrics target the system of apartheid, not white people.
> 
> Searching for white genocide in South Africa
> 
> You are dealing with a man who knows the facts. You don't get to keep lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^^^Justifying the torture, rape and murder of whites by people who sing songs about killing white farmers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------   Well the smart white farmers are getting out if they can .   I hear of a few going to Israel .   Some want to go to Australia and to the USA and with TRUMP in place they might get to come to the USA   KGirl .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Explain why they should be allowed to come here. They are not refugees. There is no humanitarian disaster.This is a manufactured racist scam claiming a genocide that's not going on,
Click to expand...

------------------------------------   no one said that they should be ALLOWED as thats up to TRUMP and USA Government   IM2 .


----------



## pismoe

And after listening to 'jacob zuma' sing his 'kill the Boer' song on 'youtube' it seems to me that The Trump might want to help the Boer out .   You 'sud africans' don't need the Boer Farmers to keep you from starving .   There is always 'bush meat'   IM2 !!


----------



## pismoe

interesting link to Steve Hofmeyr 'twitter' or ' facebook'  or some such messages .    Its pretty interesting , you good posters might like the info as well as IM2 might like the info .  ---   Steve Hofmeyr (@steve_hofmeyr) | Twitter  ---


----------



## IM2

pismoe said:


> And after listening to 'jacob zuma' sing his 'kill the Boer' song on 'youtube' it seems to me that The Trump might want to help the Boer out .   You 'sud africans' don't need the Boer Farmers to keep you from starving .   There is always 'bush meat'   IM2 !!



Why would a black south African not like boers? Can you explain that? I'm quite sure the black South Africans will eat quite fine without the boers.


----------



## IM2

pismoe said:


> interesting link to Steve Hofmeyr 'twitter' or ' facebook'  or some such messages .    Its pretty interesting , you good posters might like the info as well as IM2 might like the info .  ---   Steve Hofmeyr (@steve_hofmeyr) | Twitter  ---



Nah, I think I can do quite fine without that.


----------



## pismoe

and a bit of info on 'sud african' murders of Boer Farmers .  ---   #FarmMurders hashtag on Twitter  ---   check it out IM2 .


----------



## pismoe

IM2 said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> interesting link to Steve Hofmeyr 'twitter' or ' facebook'  or some such messages .    Its pretty interesting , you good posters might like the info as well as IM2 might like the info .  ---   Steve Hofmeyr (@steve_hofmeyr) | Twitter  ---
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, I think I can do quite fine without that.
Click to expand...

---------------------------------  I'm just being polite by including YOU and if you want to see reality you might want to check out what Steve Hofmeyr has to say IM2 .


----------



## pismoe

IM2 said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> And after listening to 'jacob zuma' sing his 'kill the Boer' song on 'youtube' it seems to me that The Trump might want to help the Boer out .   You 'sud africans' don't need the Boer Farmers to keep you from starving .   There is always 'bush meat'   IM2 !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would a black south African not like boers? Can you explain that? I'm quite sure the black South Africans will eat quite fine without the boers.
Click to expand...

--------------------------------------------   ask 'jacob zuma' why he want to get his 'machine gun to kill the Boers'   IM2  ??


----------



## Rambunctious

IM2 said:


> It's amazing the depths to which you racists will stoop.


Shutup you bigot...


----------



## IM2

pismoe said:


> and a bit of info on 'sud african' murders of Boer Farmers .  ---   #FarmMurders hashtag on Twitter  ---   check it out IM2 .



No. The boer farmers killed to get that land.


----------



## IM2

pismoe said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> interesting link to Steve Hofmeyr 'twitter' or ' facebook'  or some such messages .    Its pretty interesting , you good posters might like the info as well as IM2 might like the info .  ---   Steve Hofmeyr (@steve_hofmeyr) | Twitter  ---
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, I think I can do quite fine without that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ---------------------------------  I'm just being polite by including YOU and if you want to see reality you might want to check out what Steve Hofmeyr has to say IM2 .
Click to expand...


I know what reality is in this situation and it ain't coming from half ass or whatever his name is.


----------



## ptbw forever

IM2 said:


> OK, so people want to argue about South Africa. And unless you join in declaring how the whites are being randomly selected for slaughter while the government allows it, you are accused of supporting murder, rape and robbery of whites in South Africa. Now it's time people looked at the truth.
> 
> "Are protesters right on South Africa farm murder rate?
> 
> *According to the best available statistics, farm murders are at their highest level since 2010-11.*
> 
> *South Africa's Police Service says 74 people were murdered on farms between April 2016 and March 2017, up from 58 in the previous year.* '
> 
> The claim is white genocide in South Africa. But the number of those killed stated is 74, Let us continue.
> 
> "*There were 19,016 murders in South Africa** in 2016-17, according to the police.*
> 
> *According to Statistics South Africa's mid-year estimate for 2016, **there were 55,908,900 people in South Africa.*
> 
> *That's 34 murders for every 100,000 people. *
> 
> *Are farmers at greater risk than this national average?* "
> 
> Since so many are claiming to be all about rates:
> 
> *"How many farmers?*
> 
> *The truth is, we don't know. We can't calculate a meaningful murder rate for farmers, because we don't know how many there are.*
> 
> *Do we include all 810,000 people employed in agriculture? That gives a farm murder rate of 9.1 per 100,000 - much lower than the South African average.*
> 
> *Or, do we restrict ourselves to the 32,375 commercial farmers counted in the country's last agricultural census in 2007?*
> 
> *That's what AfriForum, a group that campaigns for the interests of Afrikaners in South Africa, appears to have done.*
> 
> *It has estimated a farm murder rate of 156 per 100,000 that has been widely quoted in recent days."*
> 
> What must be understood is this group is are AFRIKANRS. The people responsible for apartheid.
> 
> *"It appears to be calculated as follows. *
> 
> *First, take the 50 murdered farmers counted by the TAU in 2016 (which excludes murders of family members, employees and visitors). *
> 
> *Then, divide by 32,000 - an estimate of the total number of farmers, based on the 2007 figure. *
> 
> *There are problems with this approach. *
> 
> *First, the data is very old, so the number of farmers may be different now. *
> 
> *Second, to exclude murdered family members, employees, and visitors to the farm from such an analysis misses part of the picture of what is happening on South African farms - but we don't know how many of those people there are. *
> 
> *Third, the 2007 census did not include small, non-commercial farms - but some of the murders counted in the figures did take place on smaller farms. By leaving them out, the murder rate comes out higher than it should."*
> 
> .What has been mentioned her is that the white farmers are not the only ones getting killed.
> 
> *"Can we talk about race?*
> 
> *This also helps explain why it's impossible to say whether white farmers are more at risk than black farmers - or more at risk than the population at large.*
> 
> *We simply don't know what proportion of people on South Africa's farms is white.*
> 
> *The closest we get is **the 2016 Community Survey** of agricultural households. Of the nearly 200,000 households whose agricultural activity takes place on farmland, about 54,000 have a white person at the head of the household. *
> 
> *The problem is, we don't know how many people are in each household or how many of the households are racially mixed. *
> 
> *So we don't know how many white people there are on South Africa's farms. And that means we can't work out how likely those white people are to be murdered.*
> 
> *In short - we have no clear idea about the murder rate on South African farms. *
> 
> *And because of that, the claim being made by protesters about farmers being more likely to be murdered is not supported by reliable data.* "
> 
> So while people in South Africa can't accurately say if white farms are targeted, whites here are making claims about white genocide there.
> 
> Reality Check: Are protesters right on South Africa farm murders?
> 
> Why is this?  Remember AfriForum?
> 
> *DIRCO: AfriForum must stop sowing panic and fear*
> 
> *"Mabaya said there were groups and organisations in South Africa spreading false information and sparking panic, to advance their own political agendas. The International Relations department has asked them to stop.*
> 
> *“We call on organisations such as AfriForum that are spreading incorrect information sowing panic and fear to refrain from doing so. The South African Government has been very clear and transparent on a land reform process and the matter is now before Parliament.*
> 
> *“All stakeholders will be consulted and they are also encouraged to engage with Parliament. There is no reason for any Government anywhere in the world to suspect that any South African is in danger from their own democratically elected Government. That threat simply does not exist.”*
> 
> DIRCO: AfriForum must stop sowing panic and fear - SA Breaking News
> 
> *Searching for white genocide in South Africa*
> February 26, 2018 _by_ Michael Bueckert
> 
> *"The plight of white South Africans has clearly become, in Goldy’s words, “**the flavor of the month**” on the far-right. While it is a remarkable coincidence that these media personalities all decided to undertake the same project both independently and simultaneously, attention to this issue had been growing in alt-right circles throughout 2017, with articles appearing in Breitbart, the Rebel, and on conservative video blogs. In the image of the beleaguered Afrikaner, it appears that these online commentators — whose work is predominantly obsessed with fear-mongering attacks on **Muslims** and **refugees** — have finally found a supposedly persecuted minority they can get behind.*
> 
> *What has sparked the attention of the far-right in particular are the high rates of violent burglaries against white farmers in South Africa, what Afrikaners call plaasmoorde or “farm murders.” Drawing primarily on interviews with survivors of violent attacks, Southern and Hopkins have both utilized the format of short, provocative videos uploaded to YouTube to deploy a narrative that these incidents are not regular burglaries, but rather systematic and politically-motivated acts of ethnic cleansing, approved by the South African government, and deliberately ignored by the international media. *
> 
> *As the alt-right descends upon South Africa in search of white genocide, it is obvious that their concern-trolling for white South Africans is motivated, above all, by a domestic anti-immigration agenda. Deeply fearful of what happens when North American demographics shift and white people become a minority, what the alt-right really wants is a harrowing story about whites being “**hunted to extinction**” by a black majority which can be used to bolster the case for white supremacy at home.*
> 
> *Why white people?*
> 
> *In their reporting, the alt-right portrays white South Africans as facing patterns of marginalization and violence which constitute a unique threat to their very existence as a people. In a video titled “**Why White People?**” Southern tries to explain why she has decided to focus on whites when violent crime is a problem faced by all South Africans. White people in South Africa face “actual discrimination,” she asserts, “and not in the SJW sense” of minorities in North America (Social Justice Warrior or SJW is a pejorative and dismissive alt-right term for left-wing activist). In Nilsson’s documentary The Boer Project, South Africa’s Black Economic Empowerment program — its affirmative action policies meant to address centuries of racial segregation and oppression — is **referred** to as “reverse apartheid.” Multiple segments linger on “white refugee camps,” as if the vast black shanty towns and slums did not also exist."*
> 
> *Here is the whole thing. *Searching for white genocide in South Africa
> 
> So what we see is 74 whites were murdered in a year. That  does not constitute genocide. We have see that an organization representing white Afrikaners inaccurately distorted numbers to make things look like whites are victims of high amounts of violence. What we see is that South African authorities cannot find evidence supporting such claims. We see the land reforms are bound by a constitution by the South African government so the government is not turning a blind eye letting blacks target whites for murder, rape etc. We have also seen that this tale is an alt right meme that has been written about in almost every alt right media source to promote an anti immigration domestic agenda and a white supremacist agenda.  These are the facts.


Firstly, your entire article is wrong and the dipshit who wrote it doesn't give a damn whether they are accurate or not because a political hack wrote it.

Secondly, you know you sure as hell would never want to switch places with white South Africans. You could never handle half the shit they deal with regularly.


----------



## IM2

ptbw forever said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK, so people want to argue about South Africa. And unless you join in declaring how the whites are being randomly selected for slaughter while the government allows it, you are accused of supporting murder, rape and robbery of whites in South Africa. Now it's time people looked at the truth.
> 
> "Are protesters right on South Africa farm murder rate?
> 
> *According to the best available statistics, farm murders are at their highest level since 2010-11.*
> 
> *South Africa's Police Service says 74 people were murdered on farms between April 2016 and March 2017, up from 58 in the previous year.* '
> 
> The claim is white genocide in South Africa. But the number of those killed stated is 74, Let us continue.
> 
> "*There were 19,016 murders in South Africa** in 2016-17, according to the police.*
> 
> *According to Statistics South Africa's mid-year estimate for 2016, **there were 55,908,900 people in South Africa.*
> 
> *That's 34 murders for every 100,000 people. *
> 
> *Are farmers at greater risk than this national average?* "
> 
> Since so many are claiming to be all about rates:
> 
> *"How many farmers?*
> 
> *The truth is, we don't know. We can't calculate a meaningful murder rate for farmers, because we don't know how many there are.*
> 
> *Do we include all 810,000 people employed in agriculture? That gives a farm murder rate of 9.1 per 100,000 - much lower than the South African average.*
> 
> *Or, do we restrict ourselves to the 32,375 commercial farmers counted in the country's last agricultural census in 2007?*
> 
> *That's what AfriForum, a group that campaigns for the interests of Afrikaners in South Africa, appears to have done.*
> 
> *It has estimated a farm murder rate of 156 per 100,000 that has been widely quoted in recent days."*
> 
> What must be understood is this group is are AFRIKANRS. The people responsible for apartheid.
> 
> *"It appears to be calculated as follows. *
> 
> *First, take the 50 murdered farmers counted by the TAU in 2016 (which excludes murders of family members, employees and visitors). *
> 
> *Then, divide by 32,000 - an estimate of the total number of farmers, based on the 2007 figure. *
> 
> *There are problems with this approach. *
> 
> *First, the data is very old, so the number of farmers may be different now. *
> 
> *Second, to exclude murdered family members, employees, and visitors to the farm from such an analysis misses part of the picture of what is happening on South African farms - but we don't know how many of those people there are. *
> 
> *Third, the 2007 census did not include small, non-commercial farms - but some of the murders counted in the figures did take place on smaller farms. By leaving them out, the murder rate comes out higher than it should."*
> 
> .What has been mentioned her is that the white farmers are not the only ones getting killed.
> 
> *"Can we talk about race?*
> 
> *This also helps explain why it's impossible to say whether white farmers are more at risk than black farmers - or more at risk than the population at large.*
> 
> *We simply don't know what proportion of people on South Africa's farms is white.*
> 
> *The closest we get is **the 2016 Community Survey** of agricultural households. Of the nearly 200,000 households whose agricultural activity takes place on farmland, about 54,000 have a white person at the head of the household. *
> 
> *The problem is, we don't know how many people are in each household or how many of the households are racially mixed. *
> 
> *So we don't know how many white people there are on South Africa's farms. And that means we can't work out how likely those white people are to be murdered.*
> 
> *In short - we have no clear idea about the murder rate on South African farms. *
> 
> *And because of that, the claim being made by protesters about farmers being more likely to be murdered is not supported by reliable data.* "
> 
> So while people in South Africa can't accurately say if white farms are targeted, whites here are making claims about white genocide there.
> 
> Reality Check: Are protesters right on South Africa farm murders?
> 
> Why is this?  Remember AfriForum?
> 
> *DIRCO: AfriForum must stop sowing panic and fear*
> 
> *"Mabaya said there were groups and organisations in South Africa spreading false information and sparking panic, to advance their own political agendas. The International Relations department has asked them to stop.*
> 
> *“We call on organisations such as AfriForum that are spreading incorrect information sowing panic and fear to refrain from doing so. The South African Government has been very clear and transparent on a land reform process and the matter is now before Parliament.*
> 
> *“All stakeholders will be consulted and they are also encouraged to engage with Parliament. There is no reason for any Government anywhere in the world to suspect that any South African is in danger from their own democratically elected Government. That threat simply does not exist.”*
> 
> DIRCO: AfriForum must stop sowing panic and fear - SA Breaking News
> 
> *Searching for white genocide in South Africa*
> February 26, 2018 _by_ Michael Bueckert
> 
> *"The plight of white South Africans has clearly become, in Goldy’s words, “**the flavor of the month**” on the far-right. While it is a remarkable coincidence that these media personalities all decided to undertake the same project both independently and simultaneously, attention to this issue had been growing in alt-right circles throughout 2017, with articles appearing in Breitbart, the Rebel, and on conservative video blogs. In the image of the beleaguered Afrikaner, it appears that these online commentators — whose work is predominantly obsessed with fear-mongering attacks on **Muslims** and **refugees** — have finally found a supposedly persecuted minority they can get behind.*
> 
> *What has sparked the attention of the far-right in particular are the high rates of violent burglaries against white farmers in South Africa, what Afrikaners call plaasmoorde or “farm murders.” Drawing primarily on interviews with survivors of violent attacks, Southern and Hopkins have both utilized the format of short, provocative videos uploaded to YouTube to deploy a narrative that these incidents are not regular burglaries, but rather systematic and politically-motivated acts of ethnic cleansing, approved by the South African government, and deliberately ignored by the international media. *
> 
> *As the alt-right descends upon South Africa in search of white genocide, it is obvious that their concern-trolling for white South Africans is motivated, above all, by a domestic anti-immigration agenda. Deeply fearful of what happens when North American demographics shift and white people become a minority, what the alt-right really wants is a harrowing story about whites being “**hunted to extinction**” by a black majority which can be used to bolster the case for white supremacy at home.*
> 
> *Why white people?*
> 
> *In their reporting, the alt-right portrays white South Africans as facing patterns of marginalization and violence which constitute a unique threat to their very existence as a people. In a video titled “**Why White People?**” Southern tries to explain why she has decided to focus on whites when violent crime is a problem faced by all South Africans. White people in South Africa face “actual discrimination,” she asserts, “and not in the SJW sense” of minorities in North America (Social Justice Warrior or SJW is a pejorative and dismissive alt-right term for left-wing activist). In Nilsson’s documentary The Boer Project, South Africa’s Black Economic Empowerment program — its affirmative action policies meant to address centuries of racial segregation and oppression — is **referred** to as “reverse apartheid.” Multiple segments linger on “white refugee camps,” as if the vast black shanty towns and slums did not also exist."*
> 
> *Here is the whole thing. *Searching for white genocide in South Africa
> 
> So what we see is 74 whites were murdered in a year. That  does not constitute genocide. We have see that an organization representing white Afrikaners inaccurately distorted numbers to make things look like whites are victims of high amounts of violence. What we see is that South African authorities cannot find evidence supporting such claims. We see the land reforms are bound by a constitution by the South African government so the government is not turning a blind eye letting blacks target whites for murder, rape etc. We have also seen that this tale is an alt right meme that has been written about in almost every alt right media source to promote an anti immigration domestic agenda and a white supremacist agenda.  These are the facts.
> 
> 
> 
> Firstly, your entire article is wrong and the dipshit who wrote it doesn't give a damn whether they are accurate or not because a political hack wrote it.
> 
> Secondly, you know you sure as hell would never want to switch places with white South Africans. You could never handle half the shit they deal with regularly.
Click to expand...


Let's see. Apartheid ended in 1991. You were approximately 1. Shut up.


----------



## ptbw forever

IM2 said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> "In total, between 1998 and the end of 2016, 1848 people have been murdered in farm attacks — 1187 farmers, 490 family members, 147 farm employees, and 24 people who happened to be visiting the farm at the time.
> 
> "While South Africa has one of the highest rates of violent crime anywhere in the world, the attacks on white farmers are no ordinary crimes."
> 
> “The well-known ‘blood sisters’ from the South African company Crimescene-cleanup have rightly indicated that, in their experience, farm tortures are by far the most horrific acts of violence in South Africa,” the report said.
> 
> “They are of the opinion that the term ‘farm murders’ is misleading and that the terms ‘farm terror’ and ‘farm tortures’ are more suitable.”
> 
> ‘The horror experienced is almost incomprehensible’
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So let me ask you this question:
> 
> Where in the hell do you get genocide out of an average of 102 murders per year?
> 
> *South Africa's Police Service says 74 people were murdered on farms between April 2016 and March 2017, up from 58 in the previous year. '*
> 
> Here we see that in one year 74 farmers got murdered. The year before that 58. How does this support the claim of white genocide?
> 
> *"There were 19,016 murders in South Africa in 2016-17, according to the police.*
> 
> I said there is no white genocide. Because there isn't.
> 
> *Are SA whites really being killed ‘like flies’? Why Steve Hofmeyr is wrong*
> 
> South African musician Steve Hofmeyr has claimed that the number of white South Africans killed by blacks would fill a soccer stadium, that white Afrikaners are being killed "like flies" and that a white farmer is murdered every five days. But the claims are incorrect and grossly exaggerated. In fact, whites are less likely to be murdered than any other race group.
> 
> *“Whites are far less likely to be murdered than their black or coloured counterparts,” Lizette Lancaster, who manages the Institute for Security Studies crime and justice hub, told Africa Check. This is supported by an analysis of a national sample of **1,378 murder dockets** conducted by police in 2009.  In 86.9% of the cases, the victims were Africans. Whites accounted for 1.8% of the cases (although whites make up 8.85% of the population).
> 
> According to Lancaster official police statistics show that between April 1994 and March 2012 a total of 361 015 people were murdered in South Africa. Applying the 1.8% figure, it would mean that roughly 6,498 whites have been murdered since April 1994.
> 
> Even if there were some variation on the 1.8% figure, the number of white murder victims would still fail to come anywhere close to filling a soccer stadium. The fact is that whites are less likely to be murdered than any other race in South Africa. The current murder rate of white South Africans is also equivalent to, or lower than, murder rates for whites **recorded** between 1979 and 1991.*
> 
> Are SA whites really being killed ‘like flies’? Why Steve Hofmeyr is wrong
> 
> Again, you are dealing with a man who knows the facts. You do not get to keep lying.
> 
> *.*
Click to expand...

How many farmers do you actually think there are?

70+ farmers a years is a TON.


----------



## ptbw forever

IM2 said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK, so people want to argue about South Africa. And unless you join in declaring how the whites are being randomly selected for slaughter while the government allows it, you are accused of supporting murder, rape and robbery of whites in South Africa. Now it's time people looked at the truth.
> 
> "Are protesters right on South Africa farm murder rate?
> 
> *According to the best available statistics, farm murders are at their highest level since 2010-11.*
> 
> *South Africa's Police Service says 74 people were murdered on farms between April 2016 and March 2017, up from 58 in the previous year.* '
> 
> The claim is white genocide in South Africa. But the number of those killed stated is 74, Let us continue.
> 
> "*There were 19,016 murders in South Africa** in 2016-17, according to the police.*
> 
> *According to Statistics South Africa's mid-year estimate for 2016, **there were 55,908,900 people in South Africa.*
> 
> *That's 34 murders for every 100,000 people. *
> 
> *Are farmers at greater risk than this national average?* "
> 
> Since so many are claiming to be all about rates:
> 
> *"How many farmers?*
> 
> *The truth is, we don't know. We can't calculate a meaningful murder rate for farmers, because we don't know how many there are.*
> 
> *Do we include all 810,000 people employed in agriculture? That gives a farm murder rate of 9.1 per 100,000 - much lower than the South African average.*
> 
> *Or, do we restrict ourselves to the 32,375 commercial farmers counted in the country's last agricultural census in 2007?*
> 
> *That's what AfriForum, a group that campaigns for the interests of Afrikaners in South Africa, appears to have done.*
> 
> *It has estimated a farm murder rate of 156 per 100,000 that has been widely quoted in recent days."*
> 
> What must be understood is this group is are AFRIKANRS. The people responsible for apartheid.
> 
> *"It appears to be calculated as follows. *
> 
> *First, take the 50 murdered farmers counted by the TAU in 2016 (which excludes murders of family members, employees and visitors). *
> 
> *Then, divide by 32,000 - an estimate of the total number of farmers, based on the 2007 figure. *
> 
> *There are problems with this approach. *
> 
> *First, the data is very old, so the number of farmers may be different now. *
> 
> *Second, to exclude murdered family members, employees, and visitors to the farm from such an analysis misses part of the picture of what is happening on South African farms - but we don't know how many of those people there are. *
> 
> *Third, the 2007 census did not include small, non-commercial farms - but some of the murders counted in the figures did take place on smaller farms. By leaving them out, the murder rate comes out higher than it should."*
> 
> .What has been mentioned her is that the white farmers are not the only ones getting killed.
> 
> *"Can we talk about race?*
> 
> *This also helps explain why it's impossible to say whether white farmers are more at risk than black farmers - or more at risk than the population at large.*
> 
> *We simply don't know what proportion of people on South Africa's farms is white.*
> 
> *The closest we get is **the 2016 Community Survey** of agricultural households. Of the nearly 200,000 households whose agricultural activity takes place on farmland, about 54,000 have a white person at the head of the household. *
> 
> *The problem is, we don't know how many people are in each household or how many of the households are racially mixed. *
> 
> *So we don't know how many white people there are on South Africa's farms. And that means we can't work out how likely those white people are to be murdered.*
> 
> *In short - we have no clear idea about the murder rate on South African farms. *
> 
> *And because of that, the claim being made by protesters about farmers being more likely to be murdered is not supported by reliable data.* "
> 
> So while people in South Africa can't accurately say if white farms are targeted, whites here are making claims about white genocide there.
> 
> Reality Check: Are protesters right on South Africa farm murders?
> 
> Why is this?  Remember AfriForum?
> 
> *DIRCO: AfriForum must stop sowing panic and fear*
> 
> *"Mabaya said there were groups and organisations in South Africa spreading false information and sparking panic, to advance their own political agendas. The International Relations department has asked them to stop.*
> 
> *“We call on organisations such as AfriForum that are spreading incorrect information sowing panic and fear to refrain from doing so. The South African Government has been very clear and transparent on a land reform process and the matter is now before Parliament.*
> 
> *“All stakeholders will be consulted and they are also encouraged to engage with Parliament. There is no reason for any Government anywhere in the world to suspect that any South African is in danger from their own democratically elected Government. That threat simply does not exist.”*
> 
> DIRCO: AfriForum must stop sowing panic and fear - SA Breaking News
> 
> *Searching for white genocide in South Africa*
> February 26, 2018 _by_ Michael Bueckert
> 
> *"The plight of white South Africans has clearly become, in Goldy’s words, “**the flavor of the month**” on the far-right. While it is a remarkable coincidence that these media personalities all decided to undertake the same project both independently and simultaneously, attention to this issue had been growing in alt-right circles throughout 2017, with articles appearing in Breitbart, the Rebel, and on conservative video blogs. In the image of the beleaguered Afrikaner, it appears that these online commentators — whose work is predominantly obsessed with fear-mongering attacks on **Muslims** and **refugees** — have finally found a supposedly persecuted minority they can get behind.*
> 
> *What has sparked the attention of the far-right in particular are the high rates of violent burglaries against white farmers in South Africa, what Afrikaners call plaasmoorde or “farm murders.” Drawing primarily on interviews with survivors of violent attacks, Southern and Hopkins have both utilized the format of short, provocative videos uploaded to YouTube to deploy a narrative that these incidents are not regular burglaries, but rather systematic and politically-motivated acts of ethnic cleansing, approved by the South African government, and deliberately ignored by the international media. *
> 
> *As the alt-right descends upon South Africa in search of white genocide, it is obvious that their concern-trolling for white South Africans is motivated, above all, by a domestic anti-immigration agenda. Deeply fearful of what happens when North American demographics shift and white people become a minority, what the alt-right really wants is a harrowing story about whites being “**hunted to extinction**” by a black majority which can be used to bolster the case for white supremacy at home.*
> 
> *Why white people?*
> 
> *In their reporting, the alt-right portrays white South Africans as facing patterns of marginalization and violence which constitute a unique threat to their very existence as a people. In a video titled “**Why White People?**” Southern tries to explain why she has decided to focus on whites when violent crime is a problem faced by all South Africans. White people in South Africa face “actual discrimination,” she asserts, “and not in the SJW sense” of minorities in North America (Social Justice Warrior or SJW is a pejorative and dismissive alt-right term for left-wing activist). In Nilsson’s documentary The Boer Project, South Africa’s Black Economic Empowerment program — its affirmative action policies meant to address centuries of racial segregation and oppression — is **referred** to as “reverse apartheid.” Multiple segments linger on “white refugee camps,” as if the vast black shanty towns and slums did not also exist."*
> 
> *Here is the whole thing. *Searching for white genocide in South Africa
> 
> So what we see is 74 whites were murdered in a year. That  does not constitute genocide. We have see that an organization representing white Afrikaners inaccurately distorted numbers to make things look like whites are victims of high amounts of violence. What we see is that South African authorities cannot find evidence supporting such claims. We see the land reforms are bound by a constitution by the South African government so the government is not turning a blind eye letting blacks target whites for murder, rape etc. We have also seen that this tale is an alt right meme that has been written about in almost every alt right media source to promote an anti immigration domestic agenda and a white supremacist agenda.  These are the facts.
> 
> 
> 
> Firstly, your entire article is wrong and the dipshit who wrote it doesn't give a damn whether they are accurate or not because a political hack wrote it.
> 
> Secondly, you know you sure as hell would never want to switch places with white South Africans. You could never handle half the shit they deal with regularly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let's see. Apartheid ended in 1991. You were approximately 1. Shut up.
Click to expand...

I was 2.

That was almost 30 years ago, dipshit.


----------



## IM2

ptbw forever said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> "In total, between 1998 and the end of 2016, 1848 people have been murdered in farm attacks — 1187 farmers, 490 family members, 147 farm employees, and 24 people who happened to be visiting the farm at the time.
> 
> "While South Africa has one of the highest rates of violent crime anywhere in the world, the attacks on white farmers are no ordinary crimes."
> 
> “The well-known ‘blood sisters’ from the South African company Crimescene-cleanup have rightly indicated that, in their experience, farm tortures are by far the most horrific acts of violence in South Africa,” the report said.
> 
> “They are of the opinion that the term ‘farm murders’ is misleading and that the terms ‘farm terror’ and ‘farm tortures’ are more suitable.”
> 
> ‘The horror experienced is almost incomprehensible’
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So let me ask you this question:
> 
> Where in the hell do you get genocide out of an average of 102 murders per year?
> 
> *South Africa's Police Service says 74 people were murdered on farms between April 2016 and March 2017, up from 58 in the previous year. '*
> 
> Here we see that in one year 74 farmers got murdered. The year before that 58. How does this support the claim of white genocide?
> 
> *"There were 19,016 murders in South Africa in 2016-17, according to the police.*
> 
> I said there is no white genocide. Because there isn't.
> 
> *Are SA whites really being killed ‘like flies’? Why Steve Hofmeyr is wrong*
> 
> South African musician Steve Hofmeyr has claimed that the number of white South Africans killed by blacks would fill a soccer stadium, that white Afrikaners are being killed "like flies" and that a white farmer is murdered every five days. But the claims are incorrect and grossly exaggerated. In fact, whites are less likely to be murdered than any other race group.
> 
> *“Whites are far less likely to be murdered than their black or coloured counterparts,” Lizette Lancaster, who manages the Institute for Security Studies crime and justice hub, told Africa Check. This is supported by an analysis of a national sample of **1,378 murder dockets** conducted by police in 2009.  In 86.9% of the cases, the victims were Africans. Whites accounted for 1.8% of the cases (although whites make up 8.85% of the population).
> 
> According to Lancaster official police statistics show that between April 1994 and March 2012 a total of 361 015 people were murdered in South Africa. Applying the 1.8% figure, it would mean that roughly 6,498 whites have been murdered since April 1994.
> 
> Even if there were some variation on the 1.8% figure, the number of white murder victims would still fail to come anywhere close to filling a soccer stadium. The fact is that whites are less likely to be murdered than any other race in South Africa. The current murder rate of white South Africans is also equivalent to, or lower than, murder rates for whites **recorded** between 1979 and 1991.*
> 
> Are SA whites really being killed ‘like flies’? Why Steve Hofmeyr is wrong
> 
> Again, you are dealing with a man who knows the facts. You do not get to keep lying.
> 
> *.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many farmers do you actually think there are?
> 
> 70+ farmers a years is a TON.
Click to expand...


There were at last 32,000 commercial farmers in South Africa junior.

There is no white genocide in South Africa.


----------



## ptbw forever

IM2 said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> "In total, between 1998 and the end of 2016, 1848 people have been murdered in farm attacks — 1187 farmers, 490 family members, 147 farm employees, and 24 people who happened to be visiting the farm at the time.
> 
> "While South Africa has one of the highest rates of violent crime anywhere in the world, the attacks on white farmers are no ordinary crimes."
> 
> “The well-known ‘blood sisters’ from the South African company Crimescene-cleanup have rightly indicated that, in their experience, farm tortures are by far the most horrific acts of violence in South Africa,” the report said.
> 
> “They are of the opinion that the term ‘farm murders’ is misleading and that the terms ‘farm terror’ and ‘farm tortures’ are more suitable.”
> 
> ‘The horror experienced is almost incomprehensible’
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So let me ask you this question:
> 
> Where in the hell do you get genocide out of an average of 102 murders per year?
> 
> *South Africa's Police Service says 74 people were murdered on farms between April 2016 and March 2017, up from 58 in the previous year. '*
> 
> Here we see that in one year 74 farmers got murdered. The year before that 58. How does this support the claim of white genocide?
> 
> *"There were 19,016 murders in South Africa in 2016-17, according to the police.*
> 
> I said there is no white genocide. Because there isn't.
> 
> *Are SA whites really being killed ‘like flies’? Why Steve Hofmeyr is wrong*
> 
> South African musician Steve Hofmeyr has claimed that the number of white South Africans killed by blacks would fill a soccer stadium, that white Afrikaners are being killed "like flies" and that a white farmer is murdered every five days. But the claims are incorrect and grossly exaggerated. In fact, whites are less likely to be murdered than any other race group.
> 
> *“Whites are far less likely to be murdered than their black or coloured counterparts,” Lizette Lancaster, who manages the Institute for Security Studies crime and justice hub, told Africa Check. This is supported by an analysis of a national sample of **1,378 murder dockets** conducted by police in 2009.  In 86.9% of the cases, the victims were Africans. Whites accounted for 1.8% of the cases (although whites make up 8.85% of the population).
> 
> According to Lancaster official police statistics show that between April 1994 and March 2012 a total of 361 015 people were murdered in South Africa. Applying the 1.8% figure, it would mean that roughly 6,498 whites have been murdered since April 1994.
> 
> Even if there were some variation on the 1.8% figure, the number of white murder victims would still fail to come anywhere close to filling a soccer stadium. The fact is that whites are less likely to be murdered than any other race in South Africa. The current murder rate of white South Africans is also equivalent to, or lower than, murder rates for whites **recorded** between 1979 and 1991.*
> 
> Are SA whites really being killed ‘like flies’? Why Steve Hofmeyr is wrong
> 
> Again, you are dealing with a man who knows the facts. You do not get to keep lying.
> 
> *.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many farmers do you actually think there are?
> 
> 70+ farmers a years is a TON.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There were at last 32,000 commercial farmers in South Africa junior.
> 
> There is no white genocide in South Africa.
Click to expand...

There is a MUCH higher percentage of white people being killed by blacks in South Africa than blacks being killed by police officers in the US.

If BLM is justified because of blacks being killed by police, then what Lauren Southern is doing is more than justified.


----------



## IM2

ptbw forever said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK, so people want to argue about South Africa. And unless you join in declaring how the whites are being randomly selected for slaughter while the government allows it, you are accused of supporting murder, rape and robbery of whites in South Africa. Now it's time people looked at the truth.
> 
> "Are protesters right on South Africa farm murder rate?
> 
> *According to the best available statistics, farm murders are at their highest level since 2010-11.*
> 
> *South Africa's Police Service says 74 people were murdered on farms between April 2016 and March 2017, up from 58 in the previous year.* '
> 
> The claim is white genocide in South Africa. But the number of those killed stated is 74, Let us continue.
> 
> "*There were 19,016 murders in South Africa** in 2016-17, according to the police.*
> 
> *According to Statistics South Africa's mid-year estimate for 2016, **there were 55,908,900 people in South Africa.*
> 
> *That's 34 murders for every 100,000 people. *
> 
> *Are farmers at greater risk than this national average?* "
> 
> Since so many are claiming to be all about rates:
> 
> *"How many farmers?*
> 
> *The truth is, we don't know. We can't calculate a meaningful murder rate for farmers, because we don't know how many there are.*
> 
> *Do we include all 810,000 people employed in agriculture? That gives a farm murder rate of 9.1 per 100,000 - much lower than the South African average.*
> 
> *Or, do we restrict ourselves to the 32,375 commercial farmers counted in the country's last agricultural census in 2007?*
> 
> *That's what AfriForum, a group that campaigns for the interests of Afrikaners in South Africa, appears to have done.*
> 
> *It has estimated a farm murder rate of 156 per 100,000 that has been widely quoted in recent days."*
> 
> What must be understood is this group is are AFRIKANRS. The people responsible for apartheid.
> 
> *"It appears to be calculated as follows. *
> 
> *First, take the 50 murdered farmers counted by the TAU in 2016 (which excludes murders of family members, employees and visitors). *
> 
> *Then, divide by 32,000 - an estimate of the total number of farmers, based on the 2007 figure. *
> 
> *There are problems with this approach. *
> 
> *First, the data is very old, so the number of farmers may be different now. *
> 
> *Second, to exclude murdered family members, employees, and visitors to the farm from such an analysis misses part of the picture of what is happening on South African farms - but we don't know how many of those people there are. *
> 
> *Third, the 2007 census did not include small, non-commercial farms - but some of the murders counted in the figures did take place on smaller farms. By leaving them out, the murder rate comes out higher than it should."*
> 
> .What has been mentioned her is that the white farmers are not the only ones getting killed.
> 
> *"Can we talk about race?*
> 
> *This also helps explain why it's impossible to say whether white farmers are more at risk than black farmers - or more at risk than the population at large.*
> 
> *We simply don't know what proportion of people on South Africa's farms is white.*
> 
> *The closest we get is **the 2016 Community Survey** of agricultural households. Of the nearly 200,000 households whose agricultural activity takes place on farmland, about 54,000 have a white person at the head of the household. *
> 
> *The problem is, we don't know how many people are in each household or how many of the households are racially mixed. *
> 
> *So we don't know how many white people there are on South Africa's farms. And that means we can't work out how likely those white people are to be murdered.*
> 
> *In short - we have no clear idea about the murder rate on South African farms. *
> 
> *And because of that, the claim being made by protesters about farmers being more likely to be murdered is not supported by reliable data.* "
> 
> So while people in South Africa can't accurately say if white farms are targeted, whites here are making claims about white genocide there.
> 
> Reality Check: Are protesters right on South Africa farm murders?
> 
> Why is this?  Remember AfriForum?
> 
> *DIRCO: AfriForum must stop sowing panic and fear*
> 
> *"Mabaya said there were groups and organisations in South Africa spreading false information and sparking panic, to advance their own political agendas. The International Relations department has asked them to stop.*
> 
> *“We call on organisations such as AfriForum that are spreading incorrect information sowing panic and fear to refrain from doing so. The South African Government has been very clear and transparent on a land reform process and the matter is now before Parliament.*
> 
> *“All stakeholders will be consulted and they are also encouraged to engage with Parliament. There is no reason for any Government anywhere in the world to suspect that any South African is in danger from their own democratically elected Government. That threat simply does not exist.”*
> 
> DIRCO: AfriForum must stop sowing panic and fear - SA Breaking News
> 
> *Searching for white genocide in South Africa*
> February 26, 2018 _by_ Michael Bueckert
> 
> *"The plight of white South Africans has clearly become, in Goldy’s words, “**the flavor of the month**” on the far-right. While it is a remarkable coincidence that these media personalities all decided to undertake the same project both independently and simultaneously, attention to this issue had been growing in alt-right circles throughout 2017, with articles appearing in Breitbart, the Rebel, and on conservative video blogs. In the image of the beleaguered Afrikaner, it appears that these online commentators — whose work is predominantly obsessed with fear-mongering attacks on **Muslims** and **refugees** — have finally found a supposedly persecuted minority they can get behind.*
> 
> *What has sparked the attention of the far-right in particular are the high rates of violent burglaries against white farmers in South Africa, what Afrikaners call plaasmoorde or “farm murders.” Drawing primarily on interviews with survivors of violent attacks, Southern and Hopkins have both utilized the format of short, provocative videos uploaded to YouTube to deploy a narrative that these incidents are not regular burglaries, but rather systematic and politically-motivated acts of ethnic cleansing, approved by the South African government, and deliberately ignored by the international media. *
> 
> *As the alt-right descends upon South Africa in search of white genocide, it is obvious that their concern-trolling for white South Africans is motivated, above all, by a domestic anti-immigration agenda. Deeply fearful of what happens when North American demographics shift and white people become a minority, what the alt-right really wants is a harrowing story about whites being “**hunted to extinction**” by a black majority which can be used to bolster the case for white supremacy at home.*
> 
> *Why white people?*
> 
> *In their reporting, the alt-right portrays white South Africans as facing patterns of marginalization and violence which constitute a unique threat to their very existence as a people. In a video titled “**Why White People?**” Southern tries to explain why she has decided to focus on whites when violent crime is a problem faced by all South Africans. White people in South Africa face “actual discrimination,” she asserts, “and not in the SJW sense” of minorities in North America (Social Justice Warrior or SJW is a pejorative and dismissive alt-right term for left-wing activist). In Nilsson’s documentary The Boer Project, South Africa’s Black Economic Empowerment program — its affirmative action policies meant to address centuries of racial segregation and oppression — is **referred** to as “reverse apartheid.” Multiple segments linger on “white refugee camps,” as if the vast black shanty towns and slums did not also exist."*
> 
> *Here is the whole thing. *Searching for white genocide in South Africa
> 
> So what we see is 74 whites were murdered in a year. That  does not constitute genocide. We have see that an organization representing white Afrikaners inaccurately distorted numbers to make things look like whites are victims of high amounts of violence. What we see is that South African authorities cannot find evidence supporting such claims. We see the land reforms are bound by a constitution by the South African government so the government is not turning a blind eye letting blacks target whites for murder, rape etc. We have also seen that this tale is an alt right meme that has been written about in almost every alt right media source to promote an anti immigration domestic agenda and a white supremacist agenda.  These are the facts.
> 
> 
> 
> Firstly, your entire article is wrong and the dipshit who wrote it doesn't give a damn whether they are accurate or not because a political hack wrote it.
> 
> Secondly, you know you sure as hell would never want to switch places with white South Africans. You could never handle half the shit they deal with regularly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let's see. Apartheid ended in 1991. You were approximately 1. Shut up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was 2.
> 
> That was almost 30 years ago, dipshit.
Click to expand...


I was 30. Get it? Older than you are right now. Get it? I went to college with black South Africans during apartheid and some if them were undergrads who went home for the summer and never came back. And it wasn't because they transferred or decided to quit college. There is no white genocide in South Africa. This is alt white crap.


----------



## IM2

ptbw forever said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> "In total, between 1998 and the end of 2016, 1848 people have been murdered in farm attacks — 1187 farmers, 490 family members, 147 farm employees, and 24 people who happened to be visiting the farm at the time.
> 
> "While South Africa has one of the highest rates of violent crime anywhere in the world, the attacks on white farmers are no ordinary crimes."
> 
> “The well-known ‘blood sisters’ from the South African company Crimescene-cleanup have rightly indicated that, in their experience, farm tortures are by far the most horrific acts of violence in South Africa,” the report said.
> 
> “They are of the opinion that the term ‘farm murders’ is misleading and that the terms ‘farm terror’ and ‘farm tortures’ are more suitable.”
> 
> ‘The horror experienced is almost incomprehensible’
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So let me ask you this question:
> 
> Where in the hell do you get genocide out of an average of 102 murders per year?
> 
> *South Africa's Police Service says 74 people were murdered on farms between April 2016 and March 2017, up from 58 in the previous year. '*
> 
> Here we see that in one year 74 farmers got murdered. The year before that 58. How does this support the claim of white genocide?
> 
> *"There were 19,016 murders in South Africa in 2016-17, according to the police.*
> 
> I said there is no white genocide. Because there isn't.
> 
> *Are SA whites really being killed ‘like flies’? Why Steve Hofmeyr is wrong*
> 
> South African musician Steve Hofmeyr has claimed that the number of white South Africans killed by blacks would fill a soccer stadium, that white Afrikaners are being killed "like flies" and that a white farmer is murdered every five days. But the claims are incorrect and grossly exaggerated. In fact, whites are less likely to be murdered than any other race group.
> 
> *“Whites are far less likely to be murdered than their black or coloured counterparts,” Lizette Lancaster, who manages the Institute for Security Studies crime and justice hub, told Africa Check. This is supported by an analysis of a national sample of **1,378 murder dockets** conducted by police in 2009.  In 86.9% of the cases, the victims were Africans. Whites accounted for 1.8% of the cases (although whites make up 8.85% of the population).
> 
> According to Lancaster official police statistics show that between April 1994 and March 2012 a total of 361 015 people were murdered in South Africa. Applying the 1.8% figure, it would mean that roughly 6,498 whites have been murdered since April 1994.
> 
> Even if there were some variation on the 1.8% figure, the number of white murder victims would still fail to come anywhere close to filling a soccer stadium. The fact is that whites are less likely to be murdered than any other race in South Africa. The current murder rate of white South Africans is also equivalent to, or lower than, murder rates for whites **recorded** between 1979 and 1991.*
> 
> Are SA whites really being killed ‘like flies’? Why Steve Hofmeyr is wrong
> 
> Again, you are dealing with a man who knows the facts. You do not get to keep lying.
> 
> *.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many farmers do you actually think there are?
> 
> 70+ farmers a years is a TON.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There were at last 32,000 commercial farmers in South Africa junior.
> 
> There is no white genocide in South Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is a MUCH higher percentage of white people being killed by blacks in South Africa than blacks being killed by police officers in the US.
> 
> If BLM is justified because of blacks being killed by police, then what Lauren Southern is doing is more than justified.
Click to expand...


Wrong.


----------



## westwall

IM2 said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> here you go IM2 .    Your new President 'rahmposa' at work .  --- New South African president wants to seize land from white farmers without compensation  ---
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How much did these white farmers pay the blacks they took the land from?
> 
> *A 1913 law allotted most of the fertile land in South Africa to whites and left a small percentage for blacks, and grievances around the issue have largely languished since the ruling African National Congress party took power after apartheid ended in 1994.*
Click to expand...






The whites beat the blacks to South Africa by two hundred years.  South Africa is one of the few countries that whitey didn't steal from the blacks.  The blacks are stealing it from the whites.


----------



## IM2

pismoe said:


> 'south africa' is very violent , probably one of the most violent places in the world .   Farmers are tortured and murdered and most of them are White , descendants of good hard working people .  Get rid of them and you just might starve  IM2 .



They descended from rapists, murderers, and robbers. That's how they got the land. I won't be starving if they are removed from that stolen land


----------



## IM2

westwall said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> here you go IM2 .    Your new President 'rahmposa' at work .  --- New South African president wants to seize land from white farmers without compensation  ---
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How much did these white farmers pay the blacks they took the land from?
> 
> *A 1913 law allotted most of the fertile land in South Africa to whites and left a small percentage for blacks, and grievances around the issue have largely languished since the ruling African National Congress party took power after apartheid ended in 1994.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The whites beat the blacks to South Africa by two hundred years.  South Africa is one of the few countries that whitey didn't steal from the blacks.  The blacks are stealing it from the whites.
Click to expand...


That's a lie. You need to quit telling it.


----------



## westwall

IM2 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> here you go IM2 .    Your new President 'rahmposa' at work .  --- New South African president wants to seize land from white farmers without compensation  ---
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How much did these white farmers pay the blacks they took the land from?
> 
> *A 1913 law allotted most of the fertile land in South Africa to whites and left a small percentage for blacks, and grievances around the issue have largely languished since the ruling African National Congress party took power after apartheid ended in 1994.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The whites beat the blacks to South Africa by two hundred years.  South Africa is one of the few countries that whitey didn't steal from the blacks.  The blacks are stealing it from the whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's a lie. You need to quit telling it.
Click to expand...






It's a fact, you need to learn your history.


----------



## westwall

IM2 said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 'south africa' is very violent , probably one of the most violent places in the world .   Farmers are tortured and murdered and most of them are White , descendants of good hard working people .  Get rid of them and you just might starve  IM2 .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They descended from rapists, murderers, and robbers. That's how they got the land. I won't be starving if they are removed from that stolen land
Click to expand...






You might not be, but the South Africans will starve.  The same thing happened when your buddy mugabe stole all the white farms in zimbabwe.  That country was once the bread basket of Africa, now it can't even feed itself.


----------



## katsteve2012

IM2 said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK, so people want to argue about South Africa. And unless you join in declaring how the whites are being randomly selected for slaughter while the government allows it, you are accused of supporting murder, rape and robbery of whites in South Africa. Now it's time people looked at the truth.
> 
> "Are protesters right on South Africa farm murder rate?
> 
> *According to the best available statistics, farm murders are at their highest level since 2010-11.*
> 
> *South Africa's Police Service says 74 people were murdered on farms between April 2016 and March 2017, up from 58 in the previous year.* '
> 
> The claim is white genocide in South Africa. But the number of those killed stated is 74, Let us continue.
> 
> "*There were 19,016 murders in South Africa** in 2016-17, according to the police.*
> 
> *According to Statistics South Africa's mid-year estimate for 2016, **there were 55,908,900 people in South Africa.*
> 
> *That's 34 murders for every 100,000 people. *
> 
> *Are farmers at greater risk than this national average?* "
> 
> Since so many are claiming to be all about rates:
> 
> *"How many farmers?*
> 
> *The truth is, we don't know. We can't calculate a meaningful murder rate for farmers, because we don't know how many there are.*
> 
> *Do we include all 810,000 people employed in agriculture? That gives a farm murder rate of 9.1 per 100,000 - much lower than the South African average.*
> 
> *Or, do we restrict ourselves to the 32,375 commercial farmers counted in the country's last agricultural census in 2007?*
> 
> *That's what AfriForum, a group that campaigns for the interests of Afrikaners in South Africa, appears to have done.*
> 
> *It has estimated a farm murder rate of 156 per 100,000 that has been widely quoted in recent days."*
> 
> What must be understood is this group is are AFRIKANRS. The people responsible for apartheid.
> 
> *"It appears to be calculated as follows. *
> 
> *First, take the 50 murdered farmers counted by the TAU in 2016 (which excludes murders of family members, employees and visitors). *
> 
> *Then, divide by 32,000 - an estimate of the total number of farmers, based on the 2007 figure. *
> 
> *There are problems with this approach. *
> 
> *First, the data is very old, so the number of farmers may be different now. *
> 
> *Second, to exclude murdered family members, employees, and visitors to the farm from such an analysis misses part of the picture of what is happening on South African farms - but we don't know how many of those people there are. *
> 
> *Third, the 2007 census did not include small, non-commercial farms - but some of the murders counted in the figures did take place on smaller farms. By leaving them out, the murder rate comes out higher than it should."*
> 
> .What has been mentioned her is that the white farmers are not the only ones getting killed.
> 
> *"Can we talk about race?*
> 
> *This also helps explain why it's impossible to say whether white farmers are more at risk than black farmers - or more at risk than the population at large.*
> 
> *We simply don't know what proportion of people on South Africa's farms is white.*
> 
> *The closest we get is **the 2016 Community Survey** of agricultural households. Of the nearly 200,000 households whose agricultural activity takes place on farmland, about 54,000 have a white person at the head of the household. *
> 
> *The problem is, we don't know how many people are in each household or how many of the households are racially mixed. *
> 
> *So we don't know how many white people there are on South Africa's farms. And that means we can't work out how likely those white people are to be murdered.*
> 
> *In short - we have no clear idea about the murder rate on South African farms. *
> 
> *And because of that, the claim being made by protesters about farmers being more likely to be murdered is not supported by reliable data.* "
> 
> So while people in South Africa can't accurately say if white farms are targeted, whites here are making claims about white genocide there.
> 
> Reality Check: Are protesters right on South Africa farm murders?
> 
> Why is this?  Remember AfriForum?
> 
> *DIRCO: AfriForum must stop sowing panic and fear*
> 
> *"Mabaya said there were groups and organisations in South Africa spreading false information and sparking panic, to advance their own political agendas. The International Relations department has asked them to stop.*
> 
> *“We call on organisations such as AfriForum that are spreading incorrect information sowing panic and fear to refrain from doing so. The South African Government has been very clear and transparent on a land reform process and the matter is now before Parliament.*
> 
> *“All stakeholders will be consulted and they are also encouraged to engage with Parliament. There is no reason for any Government anywhere in the world to suspect that any South African is in danger from their own democratically elected Government. That threat simply does not exist.”*
> 
> DIRCO: AfriForum must stop sowing panic and fear - SA Breaking News
> 
> *Searching for white genocide in South Africa*
> February 26, 2018 _by_ Michael Bueckert
> 
> *"The plight of white South Africans has clearly become, in Goldy’s words, “**the flavor of the month**” on the far-right. While it is a remarkable coincidence that these media personalities all decided to undertake the same project both independently and simultaneously, attention to this issue had been growing in alt-right circles throughout 2017, with articles appearing in Breitbart, the Rebel, and on conservative video blogs. In the image of the beleaguered Afrikaner, it appears that these online commentators — whose work is predominantly obsessed with fear-mongering attacks on **Muslims** and **refugees** — have finally found a supposedly persecuted minority they can get behind.*
> 
> *What has sparked the attention of the far-right in particular are the high rates of violent burglaries against white farmers in South Africa, what Afrikaners call plaasmoorde or “farm murders.” Drawing primarily on interviews with survivors of violent attacks, Southern and Hopkins have both utilized the format of short, provocative videos uploaded to YouTube to deploy a narrative that these incidents are not regular burglaries, but rather systematic and politically-motivated acts of ethnic cleansing, approved by the South African government, and deliberately ignored by the international media. *
> 
> *As the alt-right descends upon South Africa in search of white genocide, it is obvious that their concern-trolling for white South Africans is motivated, above all, by a domestic anti-immigration agenda. Deeply fearful of what happens when North American demographics shift and white people become a minority, what the alt-right really wants is a harrowing story about whites being “**hunted to extinction**” by a black majority which can be used to bolster the case for white supremacy at home.*
> 
> *Why white people?*
> 
> *In their reporting, the alt-right portrays white South Africans as facing patterns of marginalization and violence which constitute a unique threat to their very existence as a people. In a video titled “**Why White People?**” Southern tries to explain why she has decided to focus on whites when violent crime is a problem faced by all South Africans. White people in South Africa face “actual discrimination,” she asserts, “and not in the SJW sense” of minorities in North America (Social Justice Warrior or SJW is a pejorative and dismissive alt-right term for left-wing activist). In Nilsson’s documentary The Boer Project, South Africa’s Black Economic Empowerment program — its affirmative action policies meant to address centuries of racial segregation and oppression — is **referred** to as “reverse apartheid.” Multiple segments linger on “white refugee camps,” as if the vast black shanty towns and slums did not also exist."*
> 
> *Here is the whole thing. *Searching for white genocide in South Africa
> 
> So what we see is 74 whites were murdered in a year. That  does not constitute genocide. We have see that an organization representing white Afrikaners inaccurately distorted numbers to make things look like whites are victims of high amounts of violence. What we see is that South African authorities cannot find evidence supporting such claims. We see the land reforms are bound by a constitution by the South African government so the government is not turning a blind eye letting blacks target whites for murder, rape etc. We have also seen that this tale is an alt right meme that has been written about in almost every alt right media source to promote an anti immigration domestic agenda and a white supremacist agenda.  These are the facts.
> 
> 
> 
> Firstly, your entire article is wrong and the dipshit who wrote it doesn't give a damn whether they are accurate or not because a political hack wrote it.
> 
> Secondly, you know you sure as hell would never want to switch places with white South Africans. You could never handle half the shit they deal with regularly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let's see. Apartheid ended in 1991. You were approximately 1. Shut up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was 2.
> 
> That was almost 30 years ago, dipshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was 30. Get it? Older than you at right now. Get it? I went to college with black South Africans during apartheid and some if them were undergrads who went home for the summer and never came back. And it wasn't because they transferred or decided to quit college. There is no white genocide in South Africa. This is alt white crap.
Click to expand...


Very little has changed in South Africa since apartheid, except for one thing. Apartheid is not "written law", but its effect lingers. The "white genocide" narrative is a myth. Just like the so called "dirty war" is in America.

White privilege and hypocrisy in South Africa


----------



## IM2

westwall said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> here you go IM2 .    Your new President 'rahmposa' at work .  --- New South African president wants to seize land from white farmers without compensation  ---
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How much did these white farmers pay the blacks they took the land from?
> 
> *A 1913 law allotted most of the fertile land in South Africa to whites and left a small percentage for blacks, and grievances around the issue have largely languished since the ruling African National Congress party took power after apartheid ended in 1994.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The whites beat the blacks to South Africa by two hundred years.  South Africa is one of the few countries that whitey didn't steal from the blacks.  The blacks are stealing it from the whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's a lie. You need to quit telling it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a fact, you need to learn your history.
Click to expand...


.My history I s correct.


----------



## IM2

westwall said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 'south africa' is very violent , probably one of the most violent places in the world .   Farmers are tortured and murdered and most of them are White , descendants of good hard working people .  Get rid of them and you just might starve  IM2 .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They descended from rapists, murderers, and robbers. That's how they got the land. I won't be starving if they are removed from that stolen land
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You might not be, but the South Africans will starve.  The same thing happened when your buddy mugabe stole all the white farms in zimbabwe.  That country was once the bread basket of Africa, now it can't even feed itself.
Click to expand...


I doubt that anyone will starve. And really whites need to shut up about Mugabe.  For 887 years  Zimbabwe was doing quite fine. Whites decided to colonize a fully functioning nation and ruined it.


----------



## Marion Morrison

I tell ya what, without the Boers, they're gonna starve.  I laugh at people that say "African American". I've met some, and they're white.


There are black folk in America, and there always has been. 'Murica! 

In b4 IM2 never gets a reparation check.


----------



## IM2

katsteve2012 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK, so people want to argue about South Africa. And unless you join in declaring how the whites are being randomly selected for slaughter while the government allows it, you are accused of supporting murder, rape and robbery of whites in South Africa. Now it's time people looked at the truth.
> 
> "Are protesters right on South Africa farm murder rate?
> 
> *According to the best available statistics, farm murders are at their highest level since 2010-11.*
> 
> *South Africa's Police Service says 74 people were murdered on farms between April 2016 and March 2017, up from 58 in the previous year.* '
> 
> The claim is white genocide in South Africa. But the number of those killed stated is 74, Let us continue.
> 
> "*There were 19,016 murders in South Africa** in 2016-17, according to the police.*
> 
> *According to Statistics South Africa's mid-year estimate for 2016, **there were 55,908,900 people in South Africa.*
> 
> *That's 34 murders for every 100,000 people. *
> 
> *Are farmers at greater risk than this national average?* "
> 
> Since so many are claiming to be all about rates:
> 
> *"How many farmers?*
> 
> *The truth is, we don't know. We can't calculate a meaningful murder rate for farmers, because we don't know how many there are.*
> 
> *Do we include all 810,000 people employed in agriculture? That gives a farm murder rate of 9.1 per 100,000 - much lower than the South African average.*
> 
> *Or, do we restrict ourselves to the 32,375 commercial farmers counted in the country's last agricultural census in 2007?*
> 
> *That's what AfriForum, a group that campaigns for the interests of Afrikaners in South Africa, appears to have done.*
> 
> *It has estimated a farm murder rate of 156 per 100,000 that has been widely quoted in recent days."*
> 
> What must be understood is this group is are AFRIKANRS. The people responsible for apartheid.
> 
> *"It appears to be calculated as follows. *
> 
> *First, take the 50 murdered farmers counted by the TAU in 2016 (which excludes murders of family members, employees and visitors). *
> 
> *Then, divide by 32,000 - an estimate of the total number of farmers, based on the 2007 figure. *
> 
> *There are problems with this approach. *
> 
> *First, the data is very old, so the number of farmers may be different now. *
> 
> *Second, to exclude murdered family members, employees, and visitors to the farm from such an analysis misses part of the picture of what is happening on South African farms - but we don't know how many of those people there are. *
> 
> *Third, the 2007 census did not include small, non-commercial farms - but some of the murders counted in the figures did take place on smaller farms. By leaving them out, the murder rate comes out higher than it should."*
> 
> .What has been mentioned her is that the white farmers are not the only ones getting killed.
> 
> *"Can we talk about race?*
> 
> *This also helps explain why it's impossible to say whether white farmers are more at risk than black farmers - or more at risk than the population at large.*
> 
> *We simply don't know what proportion of people on South Africa's farms is white.*
> 
> *The closest we get is **the 2016 Community Survey** of agricultural households. Of the nearly 200,000 households whose agricultural activity takes place on farmland, about 54,000 have a white person at the head of the household. *
> 
> *The problem is, we don't know how many people are in each household or how many of the households are racially mixed. *
> 
> *So we don't know how many white people there are on South Africa's farms. And that means we can't work out how likely those white people are to be murdered.*
> 
> *In short - we have no clear idea about the murder rate on South African farms. *
> 
> *And because of that, the claim being made by protesters about farmers being more likely to be murdered is not supported by reliable data.* "
> 
> So while people in South Africa can't accurately say if white farms are targeted, whites here are making claims about white genocide there.
> 
> Reality Check: Are protesters right on South Africa farm murders?
> 
> Why is this?  Remember AfriForum?
> 
> *DIRCO: AfriForum must stop sowing panic and fear*
> 
> *"Mabaya said there were groups and organisations in South Africa spreading false information and sparking panic, to advance their own political agendas. The International Relations department has asked them to stop.*
> 
> *“We call on organisations such as AfriForum that are spreading incorrect information sowing panic and fear to refrain from doing so. The South African Government has been very clear and transparent on a land reform process and the matter is now before Parliament.*
> 
> *“All stakeholders will be consulted and they are also encouraged to engage with Parliament. There is no reason for any Government anywhere in the world to suspect that any South African is in danger from their own democratically elected Government. That threat simply does not exist.”*
> 
> DIRCO: AfriForum must stop sowing panic and fear - SA Breaking News
> 
> *Searching for white genocide in South Africa*
> February 26, 2018 _by_ Michael Bueckert
> 
> *"The plight of white South Africans has clearly become, in Goldy’s words, “**the flavor of the month**” on the far-right. While it is a remarkable coincidence that these media personalities all decided to undertake the same project both independently and simultaneously, attention to this issue had been growing in alt-right circles throughout 2017, with articles appearing in Breitbart, the Rebel, and on conservative video blogs. In the image of the beleaguered Afrikaner, it appears that these online commentators — whose work is predominantly obsessed with fear-mongering attacks on **Muslims** and **refugees** — have finally found a supposedly persecuted minority they can get behind.*
> 
> *What has sparked the attention of the far-right in particular are the high rates of violent burglaries against white farmers in South Africa, what Afrikaners call plaasmoorde or “farm murders.” Drawing primarily on interviews with survivors of violent attacks, Southern and Hopkins have both utilized the format of short, provocative videos uploaded to YouTube to deploy a narrative that these incidents are not regular burglaries, but rather systematic and politically-motivated acts of ethnic cleansing, approved by the South African government, and deliberately ignored by the international media. *
> 
> *As the alt-right descends upon South Africa in search of white genocide, it is obvious that their concern-trolling for white South Africans is motivated, above all, by a domestic anti-immigration agenda. Deeply fearful of what happens when North American demographics shift and white people become a minority, what the alt-right really wants is a harrowing story about whites being “**hunted to extinction**” by a black majority which can be used to bolster the case for white supremacy at home.*
> 
> *Why white people?*
> 
> *In their reporting, the alt-right portrays white South Africans as facing patterns of marginalization and violence which constitute a unique threat to their very existence as a people. In a video titled “**Why White People?**” Southern tries to explain why she has decided to focus on whites when violent crime is a problem faced by all South Africans. White people in South Africa face “actual discrimination,” she asserts, “and not in the SJW sense” of minorities in North America (Social Justice Warrior or SJW is a pejorative and dismissive alt-right term for left-wing activist). In Nilsson’s documentary The Boer Project, South Africa’s Black Economic Empowerment program — its affirmative action policies meant to address centuries of racial segregation and oppression — is **referred** to as “reverse apartheid.” Multiple segments linger on “white refugee camps,” as if the vast black shanty towns and slums did not also exist."*
> 
> *Here is the whole thing. *Searching for white genocide in South Africa
> 
> So what we see is 74 whites were murdered in a year. That  does not constitute genocide. We have see that an organization representing white Afrikaners inaccurately distorted numbers to make things look like whites are victims of high amounts of violence. What we see is that South African authorities cannot find evidence supporting such claims. We see the land reforms are bound by a constitution by the South African government so the government is not turning a blind eye letting blacks target whites for murder, rape etc. We have also seen that this tale is an alt right meme that has been written about in almost every alt right media source to promote an anti immigration domestic agenda and a white supremacist agenda.  These are the facts.
> 
> 
> 
> Firstly, your entire article is wrong and the dipshit who wrote it doesn't give a damn whether they are accurate or not because a political hack wrote it.
> 
> Secondly, you know you sure as hell would never want to switch places with white South Africans. You could never handle half the shit they deal with regularly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let's see. Apartheid ended in 1991. You were approximately 1. Shut up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was 2.
> 
> That was almost 30 years ago, dipshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was 30. Get it? Older than you at right now. Get it? I went to college with black South Africans during apartheid and some if them were undergrads who went home for the summer and never came back. And it wasn't because they transferred or decided to quit college. There is no white genocide in South Africa. This is alt white crap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Very little has changed in South Africa since apartheid, except for one thing. Apartheid is not "written law", but its effect lingers. The "white genocide" narrative is a myth. Just like the so called "dirty war" is in America.
> 
> White privilege and hypocrisy in South Africa
Click to expand...


Yep his lie about white genocide is just another example of the fake white grievance industry..


----------



## IM2

Marion Morrison said:


> I tell ya what, without the Boers, they're gonna starve.



No I don't think so.


----------



## Marion Morrison

IM2 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> I tell ya what, without the Boers, they're gonna starve.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No I don't think so.
Click to expand...


You'll see. I will rub your nose in it like a puppy that did #2 in the house, too.


----------



## IM2

Marion Morrison said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> I tell ya what, without the Boers, they're gonna starve.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No I don't think so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You'll see. I will rub your nose in it like a puppy that did #2 in the house, too.
Click to expand...


You won't be doing any of  that.


----------



## Marion Morrison

IM2 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> I tell ya what, without the Boers, they're gonna starve.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No I don't think so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You'll see. I will rub your nose in it like a puppy that did #2 in the house, too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You won't be doing any of  that.
Click to expand...


Oh indeed I will, and be loving every minute of it. Bookmarked!


----------



## IM2

Marion Morrison said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> I tell ya what, without the Boers, they're gonna starve.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No I don't think so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You'll see. I will rub your nose in it like a puppy that did #2 in the house, too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You won't be doing any of  that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh indeed I will, and be loving every minute of it. Bookmarked!
Click to expand...


.I doubt that. Whites like you are so stupid as to think things that make no sense. These guys ate well before the boers. They'll eat well after the boers are gone.


----------



## Marion Morrison

IM2 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> I tell ya what, without the Boers, they're gonna starve.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No I don't think so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You'll see. I will rub your nose in it like a puppy that did #2 in the house, too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You won't be doing any of  that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh indeed I will, and be loving every minute of it. Bookmarked!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> .I doubt that. Whites like you are so stupid as to think things that make no sense. These guys ate well before the boers. They'll eat well after the boers are gone.
Click to expand...


"Whites like me"

Notice I never say "niggas like you" because I know all black people aren't myopic racist turds like you, and it wouldn't be right to generalize people in that manner. You're a minority within a minority, bro.

In b4 you spam the report button on this one. 

That was your MO on other forums, just like TPP.


----------



## frigidweirdo

IM2 said:


> OK, so people want to argue about South Africa. And unless you join in declaring how the whites are being randomly selected for slaughter while the government allows it, you are accused of supporting murder, rape and robbery of whites in South Africa. Now it's time people looked at the truth.
> 
> "Are protesters right on South Africa farm murder rate?
> 
> *According to the best available statistics, farm murders are at their highest level since 2010-11.*
> 
> *South Africa's Police Service says 74 people were murdered on farms between April 2016 and March 2017, up from 58 in the previous year.* '
> 
> The claim is white genocide in South Africa. But the number of those killed stated is 74, Let us continue.
> 
> "*There were 19,016 murders in South Africa** in 2016-17, according to the police.*
> 
> *According to Statistics South Africa's mid-year estimate for 2016, **there were 55,908,900 people in South Africa.*
> 
> *That's 34 murders for every 100,000 people. *
> 
> *Are farmers at greater risk than this national average?* "
> 
> Since so many are claiming to be all about rates:
> 
> *"How many farmers?*
> 
> *The truth is, we don't know. We can't calculate a meaningful murder rate for farmers, because we don't know how many there are.*
> 
> *Do we include all 810,000 people employed in agriculture? That gives a farm murder rate of 9.1 per 100,000 - much lower than the South African average.*
> 
> *Or, do we restrict ourselves to the 32,375 commercial farmers counted in the country's last agricultural census in 2007?*
> 
> *That's what AfriForum, a group that campaigns for the interests of Afrikaners in South Africa, appears to have done.*
> 
> *It has estimated a farm murder rate of 156 per 100,000 that has been widely quoted in recent days."*
> 
> What must be understood is this group is are AFRIKANRS. The people responsible for apartheid.
> 
> *"It appears to be calculated as follows. *
> 
> *First, take the 50 murdered farmers counted by the TAU in 2016 (which excludes murders of family members, employees and visitors). *
> 
> *Then, divide by 32,000 - an estimate of the total number of farmers, based on the 2007 figure. *
> 
> *There are problems with this approach. *
> 
> *First, the data is very old, so the number of farmers may be different now. *
> 
> *Second, to exclude murdered family members, employees, and visitors to the farm from such an analysis misses part of the picture of what is happening on South African farms - but we don't know how many of those people there are. *
> 
> *Third, the 2007 census did not include small, non-commercial farms - but some of the murders counted in the figures did take place on smaller farms. By leaving them out, the murder rate comes out higher than it should."*
> 
> .What has been mentioned her is that the white farmers are not the only ones getting killed.
> 
> *"Can we talk about race?*
> 
> *This also helps explain why it's impossible to say whether white farmers are more at risk than black farmers - or more at risk than the population at large.*
> 
> *We simply don't know what proportion of people on South Africa's farms is white.*
> 
> *The closest we get is **the 2016 Community Survey** of agricultural households. Of the nearly 200,000 households whose agricultural activity takes place on farmland, about 54,000 have a white person at the head of the household. *
> 
> *The problem is, we don't know how many people are in each household or how many of the households are racially mixed. *
> 
> *So we don't know how many white people there are on South Africa's farms. And that means we can't work out how likely those white people are to be murdered.*
> 
> *In short - we have no clear idea about the murder rate on South African farms. *
> 
> *And because of that, the claim being made by protesters about farmers being more likely to be murdered is not supported by reliable data.* "
> 
> So while people in South Africa can't accurately say if white farms are targeted, whites here are making claims about white genocide there.
> 
> Reality Check: Are protesters right on South Africa farm murders?
> 
> Why is this?  Remember AfriForum?
> 
> *DIRCO: AfriForum must stop sowing panic and fear*
> 
> *"Mabaya said there were groups and organisations in South Africa spreading false information and sparking panic, to advance their own political agendas. The International Relations department has asked them to stop.*
> 
> *“We call on organisations such as AfriForum that are spreading incorrect information sowing panic and fear to refrain from doing so. The South African Government has been very clear and transparent on a land reform process and the matter is now before Parliament.*
> 
> *“All stakeholders will be consulted and they are also encouraged to engage with Parliament. There is no reason for any Government anywhere in the world to suspect that any South African is in danger from their own democratically elected Government. That threat simply does not exist.”*
> 
> DIRCO: AfriForum must stop sowing panic and fear - SA Breaking News
> 
> *Searching for white genocide in South Africa*
> February 26, 2018 _by_ Michael Bueckert
> 
> *"The plight of white South Africans has clearly become, in Goldy’s words, “**the flavor of the month**” on the far-right. While it is a remarkable coincidence that these media personalities all decided to undertake the same project both independently and simultaneously, attention to this issue had been growing in alt-right circles throughout 2017, with articles appearing in Breitbart, the Rebel, and on conservative video blogs. In the image of the beleaguered Afrikaner, it appears that these online commentators — whose work is predominantly obsessed with fear-mongering attacks on **Muslims** and **refugees** — have finally found a supposedly persecuted minority they can get behind.*
> 
> *What has sparked the attention of the far-right in particular are the high rates of violent burglaries against white farmers in South Africa, what Afrikaners call plaasmoorde or “farm murders.” Drawing primarily on interviews with survivors of violent attacks, Southern and Hopkins have both utilized the format of short, provocative videos uploaded to YouTube to deploy a narrative that these incidents are not regular burglaries, but rather systematic and politically-motivated acts of ethnic cleansing, approved by the South African government, and deliberately ignored by the international media. *
> 
> *As the alt-right descends upon South Africa in search of white genocide, it is obvious that their concern-trolling for white South Africans is motivated, above all, by a domestic anti-immigration agenda. Deeply fearful of what happens when North American demographics shift and white people become a minority, what the alt-right really wants is a harrowing story about whites being “**hunted to extinction**” by a black majority which can be used to bolster the case for white supremacy at home.*
> 
> *Why white people?*
> 
> *In their reporting, the alt-right portrays white South Africans as facing patterns of marginalization and violence which constitute a unique threat to their very existence as a people. In a video titled “**Why White People?**” Southern tries to explain why she has decided to focus on whites when violent crime is a problem faced by all South Africans. White people in South Africa face “actual discrimination,” she asserts, “and not in the SJW sense” of minorities in North America (Social Justice Warrior or SJW is a pejorative and dismissive alt-right term for left-wing activist). In Nilsson’s documentary The Boer Project, South Africa’s Black Economic Empowerment program — its affirmative action policies meant to address centuries of racial segregation and oppression — is **referred** to as “reverse apartheid.” Multiple segments linger on “white refugee camps,” as if the vast black shanty towns and slums did not also exist."*
> 
> *Here is the whole thing. *Searching for white genocide in South Africa
> 
> So what we see is 74 whites were murdered in a year. That  does not constitute genocide. We have see that an organization representing white Afrikaners inaccurately distorted numbers to make things look like whites are victims of high amounts of violence. What we see is that South African authorities cannot find evidence supporting such claims. We see the land reforms are bound by a constitution by the South African government so the government is not turning a blind eye letting blacks target whites for murder, rape etc. We have also seen that this tale is an alt right meme that has been written about in almost every alt right media source to promote an anti immigration domestic agenda and a white supremacist agenda.  These are the facts.



Yes, people will distort things, it's hard to know what goes on. 

Also, murders might happen just because someone decides to murder someone, rather than targeted killings like happen in Zimbabwe.


----------



## IM2

Marion Morrison said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No I don't think so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You'll see. I will rub your nose in it like a puppy that did #2 in the house, too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You won't be doing any of  that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh indeed I will, and be loving every minute of it. Bookmarked!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> .I doubt that. Whites like you are so stupid as to think things that make no sense. These guys ate well before the boers. They'll eat well after the boers are gone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Whites like me"
> 
> Notice I never say "niggas like you" because I know all black people aren't myopic racist turds like you, and it wouldn't be right to generalize people in that manner. You're a minority within a minority, bro.
> 
> In b4 you spam the report button on this one.
> 
> That was your MO on other forums, just like TPP.
Click to expand...


The problem with your response is that it shows how stupid you are. Whites is not a racial slur, if it is then you'd better start protesting the census and every other agency that studies demographics. Whites like you signifies a section of whites and is not generalizing whites. Last I'm no minority  in the black race. I know you like think you know more about blacks than I do and that you live in a imaginary world where you want to lie about hw blacks agree with you and look at things exactly like you do. But you will not enter any all black forum to test that and I know the majority of blacks see things as I do.


----------



## Marion Morrison

IM2 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> You'll see. I will rub your nose in it like a puppy that did #2 in the house, too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You won't be doing any of  that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh indeed I will, and be loving every minute of it. Bookmarked!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> .I doubt that. Whites like you are so stupid as to think things that make no sense. These guys ate well before the boers. They'll eat well after the boers are gone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Whites like me"
> 
> Notice I never say "niggas like you" because I know all black people aren't myopic racist turds like you, and it wouldn't be right to generalize people in that manner. You're a minority within a minority, bro.
> 
> In b4 you spam the report button on this one.
> 
> That was your MO on other forums, just like TPP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The problem with your response is that it shows how stupid you are. Whites is not a racial slur, if it is then you'd better start protesting the census and every other agency that studies demographics. Whites like you signifies a section of whites and is not generalizing whites. Last I'm no minority  in the black race. I know you like think you know more about blacks than I do and that you live in a imaginary world where you want to lie about hw blacks agree with you and look at things exactly like you do. But you will not enter any all black forum to test that and I know the majority of blacks see things as I do.
Click to expand...


----------



## Paul Essien

koshergrl said:


> Liar. Yes, there is white genocide.
> 
> "..the firebrand leader of South Africa’s radical left...has called on his followers to “retake the land” from whites.
> 
> "In 2012 President Jacob Zuma sang a struggle-era song containing the words “shoot the farmer, shoot the Boer”.
> 
> "“We’re being hunted,” said Pauli, a 43-year-old farmer who declined to give her surname."
> 
> “They (black people) truly think that we have stolen the country from them,” Limpopo-based farmer Gerhardus Harmse told AFP."
> 
> In reality, the blacks who are killing the white people never owned the land. The land was owned by a handful of wealthy blacks...and the blacks currently raiding and murdering and raping white people never owned a thing there, nor did their ancestors.
> 
> A S. African resident chimes in:
> 
> "...the chieftains particularly in KwaZulu Natal were the original owners, not the ordinary people. If land is expropriated then there will be a “how long is a piece of string situation?” Zulus took land from Xhosas etc. The San and Khoisan peoples possessed the land as hunter gatherers before the pastoralists."
> 
> 'You could hear the bones breaking' - South Africa haunted by racially charged murders
> 
> 
> 
> "Every day after picking up her eight-year-old son from school, the Johannesburg mum-of-two takes a different route home, eyes on the rear-view mirror. Her 20-month-old toddler sits in his car seat behind her, where he can easily be grabbed at a moment’s notice.
> 
> "That’s because Ms Day-Fourie doesn’t want her son, in the event of an attack, to be trapped by his seatbelt, dragged along outside of the car and killed — as happened to a four-year-old boy whose parents and sister were forced out of their car by three armed men in nearby Boksburg, just 30 minutes away."
> 
> "In Centurion, an hour’s drive away, a two-year-old was shot in the head during an attempted carjacking earlier this year."
> 
> ‘It is a very, very violent country’


This is the thing that kills me about whites in regards to South Africa.... "_What_ ? _We can't shit on black people anymore_" "_We can't exploit black people anymore_" "_We can't laugh and mock black people anymore_" "_We can't dominate black people anymore_"

The world has ended !!!!







If some1 comes into your home, stomps on you, shits on you, economically and socially castrate you, make sure you haven't got a biscuit for generations. They don't have the right to complain about the tactics you use to get your home.

White SA's can still wrk for minimum wage as laborers and field hands black farmers.

But this ?


----------



## Paul Essien

koshergrl said:


> "In total, between 1998 and the end of 2016, 1848 people have been murdered in farm attacks — 1187 farmers, 490 family members, 147 farm employees, and 24 people who happened to be visiting the farm at the time.
> 
> "While South Africa has one of the highest rates of violent crime anywhere in the world, the attacks on white farmers are no ordinary crimes."
> 
> “The well-known ‘blood sisters’ from the South African company Crimescene-cleanup have rightly indicated that, in their experience, farm tortures are by far the most horrific acts of violence in South Africa,” the report said.
> 
> “They are of the opinion that the term ‘farm murders’ is misleading and that the terms ‘farm terror’ and ‘farm tortures’ are more suitable.”
> 
> ‘The horror experienced is almost incomprehensible’


----------



## koshergrl

pismoe said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you maintain genocide is okay if the ones targeted aren't on their own land?
> 
> Using that measuring stick, we can start killing the occupants of every single refugee camp in the world.
> 
> Also every black who owns land in the US.
> 
> And every Indian on a reservation that wasn't created on their ancestral land....the Cherokee, the Sioux and the Navajo for sure....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your response makes no sense.
> 
> There is no white genocide in South Africa. You don't get to ignore 80 years if history then tell someone how they support genocide for pointing it out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Liar. Yes, there is white genocide.
> 
> "..the firebrand leader of South Africa’s radical left...has called on his followers to “retake the land” from whites.
> 
> "In 2012 President Jacob Zuma sang a struggle-era song containing the words “shoot the farmer, shoot the Boer”.
> 
> "“We’re being hunted,” said Pauli, a 43-year-old farmer who declined to give her surname."
> 
> “They (black people) truly think that we have stolen the country from them,” Limpopo-based farmer Gerhardus Harmse told AFP."
> 
> In reality, the blacks who are killing the white people never owned the land. The land was owned by a handful of wealthy blacks...and the blacks currently raiding and murdering and raping white people never owned a thing there, nor did their ancestors.
> 
> A S. African resident chimes in:
> 
> "...the chieftains particularly in KwaZulu Natal were the original owners, not the ordinary people. If land is expropriated then there will be a “how long is a piece of string situation?” Zulus took land from Xhosas etc. The San and Khoisan peoples possessed the land as hunter gatherers before the pastoralists."
> 
> 'You could hear the bones breaking' - South Africa haunted by racially charged murders
> 
> 
> 
> "Every day after picking up her eight-year-old son from school, the Johannesburg mum-of-two takes a different route home, eyes on the rear-view mirror. Her 20-month-old toddler sits in his car seat behind her, where he can easily be grabbed at a moment’s notice.
> 
> "That’s because Ms Day-Fourie doesn’t want her son, in the event of an attack, to be trapped by his seatbelt, dragged along outside of the car and killed — as happened to a four-year-old boy whose parents and sister were forced out of their car by three armed men in nearby Boksburg, just 30 minutes away."
> 
> "In Centurion, an hour’s drive away, a two-year-old was shot in the head during an attempted carjacking earlier this year."
> 
> ‘It is a very, very violent country’
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jacob Zuma is not president. of South Africa. There is no white genocide there. You are here as a member of the alt right spreading lies..
> 
> *In their reporting, the alt-right portrays white South Africans as facing patterns of marginalization and violence which constitute a unique threat to their very existence as a people. In a video titled “**Why White People?**” Southern tries to explain why she has decided to focus on whites when violent crime is a problem faced by all South Africans.* White people in South Africa face “actual discrimination,” she asserts, “and not in the SJW sense” of minorities in North America (Social Justice Warrior or SJW is a pejorative and dismissive alt-right term for left-wing activist). In Nilsson’s documentary _The Boer Project_, South Africa’s Black Economic Empowerment program — its affirmative action policies meant to address centuries of racial segregation and oppression — is referred to as “reverse apartheid.” Multiple segments linger on “white refugee camps,” as if the vast black shanty towns and slums did not also exist.
> 
> *As for the violent crimes against white farmers, which are described in meticulously grisly, horrifying detail, the alt-right insists on characterizing them in terms of **genocide** and **ethnic cleansing**, suggesting that political forces are deliberately deploying violence to force white people off of their land — people **tell** Hopkins that within fifty to seventy years there will be no more white people in South Africa. The alt-right **speculates** that somebody must be training and funding the killers, and they suggest the **possible complicity** of the South African government, the African National Congress (ANC), and/or the police forces, who may be providing the murderers with “**tacit support**.”*
> 
> *One possible motive for the farm murders, the audience is intended to believe, is to advance the land redistribution agenda of the ANC, which threatens to eat away at the concentration of land under white control. Southern, **appalled** by the idea of taking away someone’s land based on their “skin color*,” features a couple of interviews with black political representatives on this topic, including the ANC and Black First Land First, an outspoken yet marginal group whose sole function seems to be to defend the Guptas and the Zuma faction of the ANC. Southern later describes how in order to meet with these organizations she had to pretend to be a “self-hating SJW white person.”
> 
> *The real target of the alt-right, however, is the Economic Freedom Fighters (EFF), a populist left-wing party led by former ANC Youth leader Julius Malema, whose menacing image is featured prominently in most of these videos, along with images of EFF members singing and dancing in their characteristic red jumpsuits at political rallies. Not only is Malema a communist, we are **warned**, but the EFF is “inciting a new generation of young, disenfranchised black South Africans to fight back with violence.”*
> 
> *The central piece of evidence leveled against the EFF is their continued use of a popular anti-apartheid era protest song “**Ayesaba Amagwala**” which features lyrics typically translated as “Kill the boer, kill the farmer.” Afrikaner groups have complained that the song constitutes hate speech*, but the song’s proponents have insisted that this interpretation is “vulgarized,” and that the lyrics target the system of apartheid, not white people.
> 
> Searching for white genocide in South Africa
> 
> You are dealing with a man who knows the facts. You don't get to keep lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^^^Justifying the torture, rape and murder of whites by people who sing songs about killing white farmers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------   Well the smart white farmers are getting out if they can .   I hear of a few going to Israel .   Some want to go to Australia and to the USA and with TRUMP in place they might get to come to the USA   KGirl .
Click to expand...

I hope they bring money.


----------



## westwall

Paul Essien said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> "In total, between 1998 and the end of 2016, 1848 people have been murdered in farm attacks — 1187 farmers, 490 family members, 147 farm employees, and 24 people who happened to be visiting the farm at the time.
> 
> "While South Africa has one of the highest rates of violent crime anywhere in the world, the attacks on white farmers are no ordinary crimes."
> 
> “The well-known ‘blood sisters’ from the South African company Crimescene-cleanup have rightly indicated that, in their experience, farm tortures are by far the most horrific acts of violence in South Africa,” the report said.
> 
> “They are of the opinion that the term ‘farm murders’ is misleading and that the terms ‘farm terror’ and ‘farm tortures’ are more suitable.”
> 
> ‘The horror experienced is almost incomprehensible’
Click to expand...







And far more Africans have died of starvation in Zimbabwe, than were ever murdered by whites in Rhodesia.  That is a simple fact.  Rhodesia, for all of its faults was a well run country that fed the continent.  Apartheid is an abomination, of that there is no doubt, but the Rhodesians traded a relatively safe country for a third world hell hole run by a dictator who cared more about his family and allies than he ever did for his people. 

The same will now happen to South Africa.  And that is tragic.


----------



## koshergrl

Paul Essien said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liar. Yes, there is white genocide.
> 
> "..the firebrand leader of South Africa’s radical left...has called on his followers to “retake the land” from whites.
> 
> "In 2012 President Jacob Zuma sang a struggle-era song containing the words “shoot the farmer, shoot the Boer”.
> 
> "“We’re being hunted,” said Pauli, a 43-year-old farmer who declined to give her surname."
> 
> “They (black people) truly think that we have stolen the country from them,” Limpopo-based farmer Gerhardus Harmse told AFP."
> 
> In reality, the blacks who are killing the white people never owned the land. The land was owned by a handful of wealthy blacks...and the blacks currently raiding and murdering and raping white people never owned a thing there, nor did their ancestors.
> 
> A S. African resident chimes in:
> 
> "...the chieftains particularly in KwaZulu Natal were the original owners, not the ordinary people. If land is expropriated then there will be a “how long is a piece of string situation?” Zulus took land from Xhosas etc. The San and Khoisan peoples possessed the land as hunter gatherers before the pastoralists."
> 
> 'You could hear the bones breaking' - South Africa haunted by racially charged murders
> 
> 
> 
> "Every day after picking up her eight-year-old son from school, the Johannesburg mum-of-two takes a different route home, eyes on the rear-view mirror. Her 20-month-old toddler sits in his car seat behind her, where he can easily be grabbed at a moment’s notice.
> 
> "That’s because Ms Day-Fourie doesn’t want her son, in the event of an attack, to be trapped by his seatbelt, dragged along outside of the car and killed — as happened to a four-year-old boy whose parents and sister were forced out of their car by three armed men in nearby Boksburg, just 30 minutes away."
> 
> "In Centurion, an hour’s drive away, a two-year-old was shot in the head during an attempted carjacking earlier this year."
> 
> ‘It is a very, very violent country’
> 
> 
> 
> This is the thing that kills me about whites in regards to South Africa.... "_What_ ? _We can't shit on black people anymore_" "_We can't exploit black people anymore_" "_We can't laugh and mock black people anymore_" "_We can't dominate black people anymore_"
> 
> The world has ended !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If some1 comes into your home, stomps on you, shits on you, economically and socially castrate you, make sure you haven't got a biscuit for generations. They don't have the right to complain about the tactics you use to get your home.
> 
> White SA's can still wrk for minimum wage as laborers and field hands black farmers.
> 
> But this ?
Click to expand...


Ah, you're one of the "it's okay they have it coming" pigs. 

So you'd be at the front of the mob, waiting to torch an old woman's tits off before raping her.


----------



## koshergrl

Paul Essien said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> "In total, between 1998 and the end of 2016, 1848 people have been murdered in farm attacks — 1187 farmers, 490 family members, 147 farm employees, and 24 people who happened to be visiting the farm at the time.
> 
> "While South Africa has one of the highest rates of violent crime anywhere in the world, the attacks on white farmers are no ordinary crimes."
> 
> “The well-known ‘blood sisters’ from the South African company Crimescene-cleanup have rightly indicated that, in their experience, farm tortures are by far the most horrific acts of violence in South Africa,” the report said.
> 
> “They are of the opinion that the term ‘farm murders’ is misleading and that the terms ‘farm terror’ and ‘farm tortures’ are more suitable.”
> 
> ‘The horror experienced is almost incomprehensible’
Click to expand...


What that picture shows me is that black people kill each other a lot and don't seem to care.


----------



## pismoe

koshergrl said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> "In total, between 1998 and the end of 2016, 1848 people have been murdered in farm attacks — 1187 farmers, 490 family members, 147 farm employees, and 24 people who happened to be visiting the farm at the time.
> 
> "While South Africa has one of the highest rates of violent crime anywhere in the world, the attacks on white farmers are no ordinary crimes."
> 
> “The well-known ‘blood sisters’ from the South African company Crimescene-cleanup have rightly indicated that, in their experience, farm tortures are by far the most horrific acts of violence in South Africa,” the report said.
> 
> “They are of the opinion that the term ‘farm murders’ is misleading and that the terms ‘farm terror’ and ‘farm tortures’ are more suitable.”
> 
> ‘The horror experienced is almost incomprehensible’
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What that picture shows me is that black people kill each other a lot and don't seem to care.
Click to expand...

--------------------------------   seems to me that thats a TRUE Statement  KGirl .


----------



## Paul Essien

koshergrl said:


> Ah, you're one of the "it's okay they have it coming" pigs.
> 
> So you'd be at the front of the mob, waiting to torch an old woman's tits off before raping her.


I'm saying you have to speak the language of the white man and the white man only understands violence. so you have to talk in a way that he understands.

Whites should be thankful in South Africa. Blacks are around  75%-80% of the population they could fking annilihate white SA's over night if they wanted to.

And if you think I'm lying let black Africans roll up in Germany with the same intention as whites in South Africa did

Can you imagine ? Can you imagine ? Can you FUCKING imagine how white Germans would react ? That's would be an act of war and you know what ? I would not be mad at them.

Be thankful that I'm not running shit in South Africa because I'd unleash a hell on white SA's that they would not even believe.

Finally black people are getting that heart of stone that whites have had towards blacks and I want the killing to continue to the point where they force white people to do two things

1) Kill all black people
2) Or stop the bullshit

That's how the black people in SA are talking. They need to the killing to continue so the white supremacist nuke the place and try and kill black people (And I'm no keyboard warrior - *I'M DEAD ASS SERIOUS*).

And by the way. Whites in SA are still living well. There are still white's only beaches and areas. Whites still control and run shit and whites are not getting killed (Wholesale) in SA outside of war.


----------



## Paul Essien

westwall said:


> And far more Africans have died of starvation in Zimbabwe, than were ever murdered by whites in Rhodesia. That is a simple fact.  Rhodesia, for all of its faults was a well run country that fed the continent.


Have you been to Zimbabwe of late ?


















All run and built an designed by black Zims and this despite white supremacists tryna bring the country to it's knees. 



westwall said:


> Apartheid is an abomination, of that there is no doubt, but the Rhodesians traded a relatively safe country for a third world hell hole run by a dictator who cared more about his family and allies than he ever did for his people.The same will now happen to South Africa.  And that is tragic.


Yeah bcoz only white people know how to grow crops and mechanized agriculture is such a complicated science. Bitch Plz (lol)


----------



## koshergrl

Paul Essien said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, you're one of the "it's okay they have it coming" pigs.
> 
> So you'd be at the front of the mob, waiting to torch an old woman's tits off before raping her.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm saying you have to speak the language of the white man and the white man only understands violence. so you have to talk in a way that he understands.
> 
> Whites should be thankful in South Africa. Blacks are around  75%-80% of the population they could fking annilihate white SA's over night if they wanted to.
> 
> And if you think I'm lying let black Africans roll up in Germany with the same intention as whites in South Africa did
> 
> Can you imagine ? Can you imagine ? Can you FUCKING imagine how white Germans would react ? That's would be an act of war and you know what ? I would not be mad at them.
> 
> Be thankful that I'm not running shit in South Africa because I'd unleash a hell on white SA's that they would not even believe.
> 
> Finally black people are getting that heart of stone that whites have had towards blacks and I want the killing to continue to the point where they force white people to do two things
> 
> 1) Kill all black people
> 2) Or stop the bullshit
> 
> That's how the black people in SA are talking. They need to the killing to continue so the white supremacist nuke the place and try and kill black people (And I'm no keyboard warrior - *I'M DEAD ASS SERIOUS*).
> 
> And by the way. Whites in SA are still living well. There are still white's only beaches and areas. Whites still control and run shit and whites are not getting killed (Wholesale) in SA outside of war.
Click to expand...


As I said. You'd be the one screaming and the first in line to torture and rape.

PS black people were killing each other long before the whites showed up.


----------



## koshergrl

Paul Essien said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> And far more Africans have died of starvation in Zimbabwe, than were ever murdered by whites in Rhodesia. That is a simple fact.  Rhodesia, for all of its faults was a well run country that fed the continent.
> 
> 
> 
> Have you been to Zimbabwe of late ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All run and built an designed by black Zims and this despite white supremacists tryna bring the country to it's knees.
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apartheid is an abomination, of that there is no doubt, but the Rhodesians traded a relatively safe country for a third world hell hole run by a dictator who cared more about his family and allies than he ever did for his people.The same will now happen to South Africa.  And that is tragic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah bcoz only white people know how to grow crops and mechanized agriculture is such a complicated science. Bitch Plz (lol)
Click to expand...


And it's this crap that exposes you as ignorant, in addition to being violent and stupid.


----------



## Paul Essien

koshergrl said:


> I hope they bring money.



And there should no sympathy for them. Black SA's should have a heart of stone towards white SA'S. In fact they should laugh and mock them, and deride them, the same way whites do to black people. They should delight in white suffering. The same way whites delight in black suffering. Give white SA's a heavy dose of what they love to dish out.


----------



## koshergrl

Paul Essien said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope they bring money.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And there should no sympathy for them. Black SA's should have a heart of stone towards white SA'S. In fact they should laugh and mock them, and deride them, the same way whites do to black people. They should delight in white suffering. The same way whites delight in black suffering. Give white SA's a heavy dose of what they love to dish out.
Click to expand...

typical criminal view....

Top Ten Criminal Thinking Errors | Criminal Thinking


----------



## koshergrl

"Victimstance thinking moves to the extreme in persons actively engaged in victimizing behavior. If a criminal thinker gets arrested they will claim they are victims of overzealous police actions. They will lie and deny doing anything wrong even when confronted with the obvious facts of their offenses. They will often blame the violence they have perpetrated on an addiction or drug and alcohol use. When a criminal thinker enters treatment or therapy they will use their new found diagnosis to rationalize and excuse their behavior instead of using that knowledge to take the necessary steps to make meaningful change.

"The common victim rationales used by the offender fall into four destructive categories including, psychological, sociological, ex-con and genetic. Examples of thinking distortions in each of these areas are as follows:

*Psychological:*

If drugs were legal like in Denmark this wouldn’t even be an issue.
Everybody steals and lies, I just happen to have gotten caught which is not fair
I couldn’t help it that my friend decided to rob that store. I’m a victim of circumstance.
If you would have left me alone this wouldn’t have happened.
It’s not my fault, I warned her that I get violent when she keeps nagging me.
*Sociological:*

I was raised in the projects. This is the only way I learned how to make money
I live in a neighborhood that is controlled by gangs. If I wouldn’t have joined a gang I would have been killed.
I am constantly being discriminated against because of my race so committing crimes is how I learned to cope.
If I was white I wouldn’t have even been arrested for this crime.
*Ex-con:*

I can’t get a decent job now that I have a record so I have to sell drugs to survive.
There are no good options for someone with a criminal record.
Society has branded me a criminal so I might as well just accept it.
*Genetic:*

My parents were both incarcerated so I was bound to be a thug.
Drug addiction runs in the family, I don’t have a choice.
I just have bad blood.
The changing criminal must begin to accept the role they play in every negative consequence that they encounter. They need to identify the thinking errors that prevent them from taking personal responsibility. By asking what they could have done differently to change the outcome of the situation they will begin to learn corrections to their distorted thoughts. They must learn and document how they have been a victimizer more than a victim. Even when they are truly victimized, their criminal lifestyle is usually what has caused them to become victims themselves. Police understand this concept well when they arrive on a crime scene and discover that the victims could easily be yesterday’s victimizers."

F. Victimstance – Criminal Thinking


----------



## Paul Essien

koshergrl said:


> "Victimstance thinking moves to the extreme in persons actively engaged in victimizing behavior. If a criminal thinker gets arrested they will claim they are victims of overzealous police actions. They will lie and deny doing anything wrong even when confronted with the obvious facts of their offenses. They will often blame the violence they have perpetrated on an addiction or drug and alcohol use. When a criminal thinker enters treatment or therapy they will use their new found diagnosis to rationalize and excuse their behavior instead of using that knowledge to take the necessary steps to make meaningful change.
> 
> "The common victim rationales used by the offender fall into four destructive categories including, psychological, sociological, ex-con and genetic. Examples of thinking distortions in each of these areas are as follows:
> 
> *Psychological:*
> 
> If drugs were legal like in Denmark this wouldn’t even be an issue.
> Everybody steals and lies, I just happen to have gotten caught which is not fair
> I couldn’t help it that my friend decided to rob that store. I’m a victim of circumstance.
> If you would have left me alone this wouldn’t have happened.
> It’s not my fault, I warned her that I get violent when she keeps nagging me.
> *Sociological:*
> 
> I was raised in the projects. This is the only way I learned how to make money
> I live in a neighborhood that is controlled by gangs. If I wouldn’t have joined a gang I would have been killed.
> I am constantly being discriminated against because of my race so committing crimes is how I learned to cope.
> If I was white I wouldn’t have even been arrested for this crime.
> *Ex-con:*
> 
> I can’t get a decent job now that I have a record so I have to sell drugs to survive.
> There are no good options for someone with a criminal record.
> Society has branded me a criminal so I might as well just accept it.
> *Genetic:*
> 
> My parents were both incarcerated so I was bound to be a thug.
> Drug addiction runs in the family, I don’t have a choice.
> I just have bad blood.
> The changing criminal must begin to accept the role they play in every negative consequence that they encounter. They need to identify the thinking errors that prevent them from taking personal responsibility. By asking what they could have done differently to change the outcome of the situation they will begin to learn corrections to their distorted thoughts. They must learn and document how they have been a victimizer more than a victim. Even when they are truly victimized, their criminal lifestyle is usually what has caused them to become victims themselves. Police understand this concept well when they arrive on a crime scene and discover that the victims could easily be yesterday’s victimizers."
> 
> F. Victimstance – Criminal Thinking


Say's your who worrying about whites 1000's of miles away.






See all of sudden it's not so funny when white people are getting killed is it ?

Honestly if it wasn't for black people. You would kill yourselves. Hating and shitting on black people is the only thing whites agree on.


----------



## gipper

Paul Essien said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Victimstance thinking moves to the extreme in persons actively engaged in victimizing behavior. If a criminal thinker gets arrested they will claim they are victims of overzealous police actions. They will lie and deny doing anything wrong even when confronted with the obvious facts of their offenses. They will often blame the violence they have perpetrated on an addiction or drug and alcohol use. When a criminal thinker enters treatment or therapy they will use their new found diagnosis to rationalize and excuse their behavior instead of using that knowledge to take the necessary steps to make meaningful change.
> 
> "The common victim rationales used by the offender fall into four destructive categories including, psychological, sociological, ex-con and genetic. Examples of thinking distortions in each of these areas are as follows:
> 
> *Psychological:*
> 
> If drugs were legal like in Denmark this wouldn’t even be an issue.
> Everybody steals and lies, I just happen to have gotten caught which is not fair
> I couldn’t help it that my friend decided to rob that store. I’m a victim of circumstance.
> If you would have left me alone this wouldn’t have happened.
> It’s not my fault, I warned her that I get violent when she keeps nagging me.
> *Sociological:*
> 
> I was raised in the projects. This is the only way I learned how to make money
> I live in a neighborhood that is controlled by gangs. If I wouldn’t have joined a gang I would have been killed.
> I am constantly being discriminated against because of my race so committing crimes is how I learned to cope.
> If I was white I wouldn’t have even been arrested for this crime.
> *Ex-con:*
> 
> I can’t get a decent job now that I have a record so I have to sell drugs to survive.
> There are no good options for someone with a criminal record.
> Society has branded me a criminal so I might as well just accept it.
> *Genetic:*
> 
> My parents were both incarcerated so I was bound to be a thug.
> Drug addiction runs in the family, I don’t have a choice.
> I just have bad blood.
> The changing criminal must begin to accept the role they play in every negative consequence that they encounter. They need to identify the thinking errors that prevent them from taking personal responsibility. By asking what they could have done differently to change the outcome of the situation they will begin to learn corrections to their distorted thoughts. They must learn and document how they have been a victimizer more than a victim. Even when they are truly victimized, their criminal lifestyle is usually what has caused them to become victims themselves. Police understand this concept well when they arrive on a crime scene and discover that the victims could easily be yesterday’s victimizers."
> 
> F. Victimstance – Criminal Thinking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See all of sudden it's not so funny when white people are getting killed is it ?
Click to expand...

Did someone claim blacks getting killed is funny?


----------



## koshergrl

Paul Essien said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Victimstance thinking moves to the extreme in persons actively engaged in victimizing behavior. If a criminal thinker gets arrested they will claim they are victims of overzealous police actions. They will lie and deny doing anything wrong even when confronted with the obvious facts of their offenses. They will often blame the violence they have perpetrated on an addiction or drug and alcohol use. When a criminal thinker enters treatment or therapy they will use their new found diagnosis to rationalize and excuse their behavior instead of using that knowledge to take the necessary steps to make meaningful change.
> 
> "The common victim rationales used by the offender fall into four destructive categories including, psychological, sociological, ex-con and genetic. Examples of thinking distortions in each of these areas are as follows:
> 
> *Psychological:*
> 
> If drugs were legal like in Denmark this wouldn’t even be an issue.
> Everybody steals and lies, I just happen to have gotten caught which is not fair
> I couldn’t help it that my friend decided to rob that store. I’m a victim of circumstance.
> If you would have left me alone this wouldn’t have happened.
> It’s not my fault, I warned her that I get violent when she keeps nagging me.
> *Sociological:*
> 
> I was raised in the projects. This is the only way I learned how to make money
> I live in a neighborhood that is controlled by gangs. If I wouldn’t have joined a gang I would have been killed.
> I am constantly being discriminated against because of my race so committing crimes is how I learned to cope.
> If I was white I wouldn’t have even been arrested for this crime.
> *Ex-con:*
> 
> I can’t get a decent job now that I have a record so I have to sell drugs to survive.
> There are no good options for someone with a criminal record.
> Society has branded me a criminal so I might as well just accept it.
> *Genetic:*
> 
> My parents were both incarcerated so I was bound to be a thug.
> Drug addiction runs in the family, I don’t have a choice.
> I just have bad blood.
> The changing criminal must begin to accept the role they play in every negative consequence that they encounter. They need to identify the thinking errors that prevent them from taking personal responsibility. By asking what they could have done differently to change the outcome of the situation they will begin to learn corrections to their distorted thoughts. They must learn and document how they have been a victimizer more than a victim. Even when they are truly victimized, their criminal lifestyle is usually what has caused them to become victims themselves. Police understand this concept well when they arrive on a crime scene and discover that the victims could easily be yesterday’s victimizers."
> 
> F. Victimstance – Criminal Thinking
> 
> 
> 
> Say's your who worrying about whites 1000's of miles away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See all of sudden it's not so funny when white people are getting killed is it ?
> 
> Honestly if it wasn't for black people. You would kill yourselves. Hating and shitting on black people is the only thing whites agree on.
Click to expand...


I'm no victim, sonny lol. 

And I don't blame blacks for the stupid shit I've done in my life. 

You could learn a lot from me, but you won't because you're a stupid, racist criminal.


----------



## Paul Essien

koshergrl said:


> I'm no victim, sonny lol.


Of course. You don't have problems. You have white people problems










As I've said many time it’s like there are white people that desire everything even the experience of being oppressed. 

You crave victim-hood but unlike real victims in a global system of white supremacy whites often have the power to achieve redress for the imagined oppression. 

That is the actual prize, the justification to act; whites already have the power as they are not real victims.

Sure a white person can b born white with the misfortune of having abusive, irresponsible, drug-addicted parents. However, it’s extremely unlikely that any difficulties that a white person has in life are due to social constructs engineered by black people. 

Being white is a social privilege at every level. And you as a white person has to defend that privilege. That's your duty to the white race.



koshergrl said:


> And I don't blame blacks for the stupid shit I've done in my life.


Yeah and the system of white supremacy gives you a pass. Why because your white.


koshergrl said:


> You could learn a lot from me, but you won't because you're a stupid, racist criminal.


What could I learn from you ? That white people can do fked up shit and get away with it and black people can't ? I learnt that at school. Fuck out my face.


----------



## Meathead

Paul Essien said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm no victim, sonny lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course. You don't have problems. You have white people problems
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I've said many time it’s like there are white people that desire everything even the experience of being oppressed.
> 
> You crave victim-hood but unlike real victims in a global system of white supremacy whites often have the power to achieve redress for the imagined oppression.
> 
> That is the actual prize, the justification to act; whites already have the power as they are not real victims.
> 
> Sure a white person can b born white with the misfortune of having abusive, irresponsible, drug-addicted parents. However, it’s extremely unlikely that any difficulties that a white person has in life are due to social constructs engineered by black people.
> 
> Being white is a social privilege at every level. And you as a white person has to defend that privilege. That's your duty to the white race.
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> And I don't blame blacks for the stupid shit I've done in my life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah and the system of white supremacy gives you a pass. Why because your white.
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> You could learn a lot from me, but you won't because you're a stupid, racist criminal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What could I learn from you ? That white people can do fked up shit and get away with it and black people can't ? I learnt that at school. Fuck out my face.
Click to expand...

Black people's problem - not enough free stuff.

go figure.


----------



## Rambunctious

IM2 said:


> .Yes, you are a bigot and everyone knows it. I guess you took Bannons suggestion and wear your racism like a badge.


----------



## Rambunctious

Paul Essien said:


> What could I learn from you ? That white people can do fked up shit and get away with it and black people can't ? I learnt that at school. Fuck out my face


Just black folk as stupid as you can't get away with shit....it's brain power not skin color....and you lack it...your post is just more evidence who the real racists are....


----------



## koshergrl

Paul Essien said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> And far more Africans have died of starvation in Zimbabwe, than were ever murdered by whites in Rhodesia. That is a simple fact.  Rhodesia, for all of its faults was a well run country that fed the continent.
> 
> 
> 
> Have you been to Zimbabwe of late ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All run and built an designed by black Zims and this despite white supremacists tryna bring the country to it's knees.
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apartheid is an abomination, of that there is no doubt, but the Rhodesians traded a relatively safe country for a third world hell hole run by a dictator who cared more about his family and allies than he ever did for his people.The same will now happen to South Africa.  And that is tragic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah bcoz only white people know how to grow crops and mechanized agriculture is such a complicated science. Bitch Plz (lol)
Click to expand...

"Statistics indicate that from February 9 to February 16, 2016, a total of 13 murder cases were recorded across the country.
"..... police assistant commissioner, Charity Charamba, said 18 murders were committed within a space of 10 days in March.
"The Zimbabwe National Statistics Agency’s statistics for 2015 show an unprecedented rise in murder cases, from 638 cases annually in the years up to 2009 to 1 387 cases per year between 2010 and 2015."

Murder cases soar in Zimbabwe | The Financial Gazette


----------



## koshergrl

"Research has shown that some kill because they are chronically aggressive, cold and unfeeling while some kill because they ‘exploded’ in response to acts of hostility.
"Others will lash out after wallowing in feelings of victimisation or nurturing longstanding resentments.
"Some who are immature and narcissistic become obsessed."....sound like anyone we know? Eh Paul Essein?
"Deprived of love or gratification, they feel justified while resorting to violence. Less common, but often more dramatic, are the killings committed by the psychotic, those with disturbed and disordered thoughts and only a tenuous grasp on reality."

Yup yup. 

Murder cases soar in Zimbabwe | The Financial Gazette


----------



## Paul Essien

Rambunctious said:


> Just black folk as stupid as you can't get away with shit....it's brain power not skin color....and you lack it...your post is just more evidence who the real racists are....


I've said many times. The white supremacists are the smartest people on the planet. Why ? Because all black people and non white people are subject to them.

You can run this skin game on people for this long unless you are smart. As for me being stupid. I'll take that. Black person being racist ? Well you still get the job white man, the loan, the car, the house, u can travel anywhere in the world and people won't have a problem. White guys are seen as hot all over the world. 

So what does it matter if a black man can't stand whites ?


----------



## koshergrl

Paul Essien said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just black folk as stupid as you can't get away with shit....it's brain power not skin color....and you lack it...your post is just more evidence who the real racists are....
> 
> 
> 
> I've said many times. The white supremacists are the smartest people on the planet. Why ? Because all black people and non white people are subject to them.
> 
> You can run this skin game on people for this long unless you are smart. As for me being stupid. I'll take that. Black person being racist ? Well you still get the job white man, the loan, the car, the house, u can travel anywhere in the world and people won't have a problem. White guys are seen as hot all over the world. So what does it matter if a black man can't stand whites ?
Click to expand...

I don't get the loan, the car, the house and I can't travel anywhere. 

So fuck off, racist criminal puke.


----------



## Paul Essien

koshergrl said:


> "Research has shown that some kill because they are chronically aggressive, cold and unfeeling while some kill because they ‘exploded’ in response to acts of hostility.
> "Others will lash out after wallowing in feelings of victimisation or nurturing longstanding resentments.
> "Some who are immature and narcissistic become obsessed."....sound like anyone we know? Eh Paul Essein?
> "Deprived of love or gratification, they feel justified while resorting to violence. Less common, but often more dramatic, are the killings committed by the psychotic, those with disturbed and disordered thoughts and only a tenuous grasp on reality."
> 
> Yup yup.
> 
> Murder cases soar in Zimbabwe | The Financial Gazette


OK. The floor is yours

In South Africa we have white supremacists owning all the land, the wealth and the native black population have not got a biscuit ?

How do you rectify this without violence ?

This should be funny


----------



## koshergrl

Paul Essien said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Research has shown that some kill because they are chronically aggressive, cold and unfeeling while some kill because they ‘exploded’ in response to acts of hostility.
> "Others will lash out after wallowing in feelings of victimisation or nurturing longstanding resentments.
> "Some who are immature and narcissistic become obsessed."....sound like anyone we know? Eh Paul Essein?
> "Deprived of love or gratification, they feel justified while resorting to violence. Less common, but often more dramatic, are the killings committed by the psychotic, those with disturbed and disordered thoughts and only a tenuous grasp on reality."
> 
> Yup yup.
> 
> Murder cases soar in Zimbabwe | The Financial Gazette
> 
> 
> 
> OK. The floor is yours
> 
> In South Africa we have whites owning all the land, the wealth and the native black population have not got a biscuit ?
> 
> How do you rectify this without violence ?
> 
> This should be funny
Click to expand...


What's to rectify? The *native population* never owned the fucking land. A handful of crooked, criminal black leaders did. You want us to return the land to them?

They have no problem killing off the blacks they don't want to support or otherwise don't like. They have no problem with hacking entire populations to bits.


----------



## Paul Essien

koshergrl said:


> What's to rectify? The *native population* never owned the fucking land. A handful of crooked, criminal black leaders did. You want us to return the land to them?


This is why you can't reason with white supremacists and this is why blacks are 100% justified in doing anything to whites in South African because white supremacy is meant to practiced into eternity

Anyway as much as your moaning on this site. There is nothing you or any member of USMB can do about it, but bitch and whine because South Africa vows to get rid of white owned land


----------



## Paul Essien

koshergrl said:


> I don't get the loan, the car, the house and I can't travel anywhere.
> So fuck off, racist criminal puke.


Just because you did not get the job, house, car does not mean they are not there for you.

To be a white person and not have those things when white people live in a system that is set-up for white people to have those things, then you must really be a loser.


----------



## Rambunctious

Paul Essien said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just black folk as stupid as you can't get away with shit....it's brain power not skin color....and you lack it...your post is just more evidence who the real racists are....
> 
> 
> 
> I've said many times. The white supremacists are the smartest people on the planet. Why ? Because all black people and non white people are subject to them.
> 
> You can run this skin game on people for this long unless you are smart. As for me being stupid. I'll take that. Black person being racist ? Well you still get the job white man, the loan, the car, the house, u can travel anywhere in the world and people won't have a problem. White guys are seen as hot all over the world.
> 
> So what does it matter if a black man can't stand whites ?
Click to expand...

Anyone that judges another person based on appearance is a fool and will find he or she is wrong about that person 99% of the time...Some of the smartest people I've ever met were survivors of the ghetto...now that is a real education. I get so tired of the White privileged argument...it's a lie. I'm white and had to claw my way out...no one privileged me...ever. I think the only difference is I had no one else to blame for failure but myself so I worked hard not to fail...


----------



## Yarddog

Paul Essien said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't get the loan, the car, the house and I can't travel anywhere.
> So fuck off, racist criminal puke.
> 
> 
> 
> Just because you did not get the job, house, car does not mean they are not there for you.
> 
> To be a white person and not have those things when white people live in a system that is set-up for white people to have those things, then you must really be a loser.
Click to expand...



You understand the Chinese system in China is set up for Chinese right?  But there are still millions of poor people in China, just like there are millions of white people living below the poverty line here in the US. Why should I call a black person a loser because he is poor? or why should I call a white person a loser?  Shit happens. And yes Slavery and Jim Crow happened but opportunities are there for the taking today. Companies want people of color and women. In popular society today, white men are the butt of jokes and thats acceptable. Matter of fact thats the only demographic where that is true. So what bank is going to turn down your home loan because your black, when you have 20% to put down and qualify? Whos not going to give you a passport to travel cause your black? What country is not going to let you travel there because your black? 
Are those things only exclusive to white people? Not really. Black people in the US today have the power to make their own future if they want to

There are usually reasons people are poor often due to family history handed down, or bad parenting, or maybe just not knowing what choices to make early in life even though the options are actually open to them and no one is stopping them from making those choices. Often times people work instead of going to college because they have immediate family they need to help or have other obligations. This happens to white people too. Some people here like you have a skewed vision of what is is to be white based on anger, jealousy, or just plain ignorance. There is no system made to make all white people rich. White people like anyone else have to be motivated to work or they end up living under an overpass


----------



## westwall

Paul Essien said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Research has shown that some kill because they are chronically aggressive, cold and unfeeling while some kill because they ‘exploded’ in response to acts of hostility.
> "Others will lash out after wallowing in feelings of victimisation or nurturing longstanding resentments.
> "Some who are immature and narcissistic become obsessed."....sound like anyone we know? Eh Paul Essein?
> "Deprived of love or gratification, they feel justified while resorting to violence. Less common, but often more dramatic, are the killings committed by the psychotic, those with disturbed and disordered thoughts and only a tenuous grasp on reality."
> 
> Yup yup.
> 
> Murder cases soar in Zimbabwe | The Financial Gazette
> 
> 
> 
> OK. The floor is yours
> 
> In South Africa we have white supremacists owning all the land, the wealth and the native black population have not got a biscuit ?
> 
> How do you rectify this without violence ?
> 
> This should be funny
Click to expand...







How about having the government buy the land at fair market value.  Everyone walks away happy and there's no bloodshed.  Or do you insist that people die to assuage your feelings of hatred?


----------



## IM2

Yarddog said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't get the loan, the car, the house and I can't travel anywhere.
> So fuck off, racist criminal puke.
> 
> 
> 
> Just because you did not get the job, house, car does not mean they are not there for you.
> 
> To be a white person and not have those things when white people live in a system that is set-up for white people to have those things, then you must really be a loser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You understand the Chinese system in China is set up for Chinese right?  But there are still millions of poor people in China, just like there are millions of white people living below the poverty line here in the US. Why should I call a black person a loser because he is poor? or why should I call a white person a loser?  Shit happens. And yes Slavery and Jim Crow happened but opportunities are there for the taking today. Companies want people of color and women. In popular society today, white men are the butt of jokes and thats acceptable. Matter of fact thats the only demographic where that is true. So what bank is going to turn down your home loan because your black, when you have 20% to put down and qualify? Whos not going to give you a passport to travel cause your black? What country is not going to let you travel there because your black?
> Are those things only exclusive to white people? Not really. Black people in the US today have the power to make their own future if they want to
> 
> There are usually reasons people are poor often due to family history handed down, or bad parenting, or maybe just not knowing what choices to make early in life even though the options are actually open to them and no one is stopping them from making those choices. Often times people work instead of going to college because they have immediate family they need to help or have other obligations. This happens to white people too. Some people here like you have a skewed vision of what is is to be white based on anger, jealousy, or just plain ignorance. There is no system made to make all white people rich. White people like anyone else have to be motivated to work or they end up living under an overpass
Click to expand...


Would you please spare us the lecture? We are black, we know what is what is not there. Yes blacks are not going to get  loans when they have 20 percent. It happens. If being the butt of a joke was all I had to be concerned about, I wouldn't be crying. Companies want blacks so much that our unemployment rate stays double that of whites. There are countless studies and experiments that have been done that disputes every word you have posted. A person with a white sounding name gets interviewed more than if it's black. White men with high school educations are hired for the same jobs as much as blacks with college educations. This is proven. White families today have 15 times the wealth as blacks and that's not because blacks don't want to work. It's due to public policy. Essen doesn't have the skewed vison, but you want to believe he does because you want to pretend racism doesn't exist any more.

In here everyone is free to express an opinion, but in real life facts exist and when we talk about these issues facts should be part of the discussion. Because we know there are whites that struggle, but is that struggle due to a system rigged against them or is that struggle part of a normal process of life?. You don't want to discuss systemic racism, you want to lump everything  into the same reasons like everything has been the same for everybody when it has never been that way.


----------



## koshergrl

IM2 said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't get the loan, the car, the house and I can't travel anywhere.
> So fuck off, racist criminal puke.
> 
> 
> 
> Just because you did not get the job, house, car does not mean they are not there for you.
> 
> To be a white person and not have those things when white people live in a system that is set-up for white people to have those things, then you must really be a loser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You understand the Chinese system in China is set up for Chinese right?  But there are still millions of poor people in China, just like there are millions of white people living below the poverty line here in the US. Why should I call a black person a loser because he is poor? or why should I call a white person a loser?  Shit happens. And yes Slavery and Jim Crow happened but opportunities are there for the taking today. Companies want people of color and women. In popular society today, white men are the butt of jokes and thats acceptable. Matter of fact thats the only demographic where that is true. So what bank is going to turn down your home loan because your black, when you have 20% to put down and qualify? Whos not going to give you a passport to travel cause your black? What country is not going to let you travel there because your black?
> Are those things only exclusive to white people? Not really. Black people in the US today have the power to make their own future if they want to
> 
> There are usually reasons people are poor often due to family history handed down, or bad parenting, or maybe just not knowing what choices to make early in life even though the options are actually open to them and no one is stopping them from making those choices. Often times people work instead of going to college because they have immediate family they need to help or have other obligations. This happens to white people too. Some people here like you have a skewed vision of what is is to be white based on anger, jealousy, or just plain ignorance. There is no system made to make all white people rich. White people like anyone else have to be motivated to work or they end up living under an overpass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Would you please spare us the lecture? We are black, we know what is what is not there. Yes blacks are not going to get  loans when they have 20 percent. It happens. If being the butt of a joke was all I had to be concerned about, I wouldn't be crying. Companies want blacks so much that our unemployment rate stays double that of whites. There are countless studies and experiments that have been done that disputes every word you have posted. A person with a white sounding name gets interviewed more than if it's black. White men with high school educations are hired for the same jobs as much as blacks with college educations. This is proven. White families today have 15 times the wealth as blacks and that's not because blacks don't want to work. It's due to public policy. Essen doesn't have the skewed vison, but you want to believe he does because you want to pretend racism doesn't exist any more.
> 
> In here everyone is free to express an opinion, but in real life facts exist and when we talk about these issues facts should be part of the discussion. Because we know there are whites that struggle, but is that struggle due to a system rigged against them or is that struggle part of a normal process of life?. You don't want to discuss systemic racism, you want to lump everything  into the same reasons like everything has been the same for everybody when it has never been that way.
Click to expand...


We have 15 x the wealth because we don't sit around trying to figure out how to make a different race pay give us things. We don't divert all our energy into obtaining subsidies and food stamps and various other contrivances that will allow us to access wealth we haven't earned, or give us diplomas we didn't study for. Instead we go out, we work, we pay our dues and we make plans that don't hinge on someone else funding them.


----------



## IM2

koshergrl said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't get the loan, the car, the house and I can't travel anywhere.
> So fuck off, racist criminal puke.
> 
> 
> 
> Just because you did not get the job, house, car does not mean they are not there for you.
> 
> To be a white person and not have those things when white people live in a system that is set-up for white people to have those things, then you must really be a loser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You understand the Chinese system in China is set up for Chinese right?  But there are still millions of poor people in China, just like there are millions of white people living below the poverty line here in the US. Why should I call a black person a loser because he is poor? or why should I call a white person a loser?  Shit happens. And yes Slavery and Jim Crow happened but opportunities are there for the taking today. Companies want people of color and women. In popular society today, white men are the butt of jokes and thats acceptable. Matter of fact thats the only demographic where that is true. So what bank is going to turn down your home loan because your black, when you have 20% to put down and qualify? Whos not going to give you a passport to travel cause your black? What country is not going to let you travel there because your black?
> Are those things only exclusive to white people? Not really. Black people in the US today have the power to make their own future if they want to
> 
> There are usually reasons people are poor often due to family history handed down, or bad parenting, or maybe just not knowing what choices to make early in life even though the options are actually open to them and no one is stopping them from making those choices. Often times people work instead of going to college because they have immediate family they need to help or have other obligations. This happens to white people too. Some people here like you have a skewed vision of what is is to be white based on anger, jealousy, or just plain ignorance. There is no system made to make all white people rich. White people like anyone else have to be motivated to work or they end up living under an overpass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Would you please spare us the lecture? We are black, we know what is what is not there. Yes blacks are not going to get  loans when they have 20 percent. It happens. If being the butt of a joke was all I had to be concerned about, I wouldn't be crying. Companies want blacks so much that our unemployment rate stays double that of whites. There are countless studies and experiments that have been done that disputes every word you have posted. A person with a white sounding name gets interviewed more than if it's black. White men with high school educations are hired for the same jobs as much as blacks with college educations. This is proven. White families today have 15 times the wealth as blacks and that's not because blacks don't want to work. It's due to public policy. Essen doesn't have the skewed vison, but you want to believe he does because you want to pretend racism doesn't exist any more.
> 
> In here everyone is free to express an opinion, but in real life facts exist and when we talk about these issues facts should be part of the discussion. Because we know there are whites that struggle, but is that struggle due to a system rigged against them or is that struggle part of a normal process of life?. You don't want to discuss systemic racism, you want to lump everything  into the same reasons like everything has been the same for everybody when it has never been that way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We have 15 x the wealth because we don't sit around trying to figure out how to make a different race pay give us things.
Click to expand...


The only problem with your comment is what you described is exactly why whites have 15 times the wealth. You used elections and the courts to make it so other races paid for things whites got.


----------



## impuretrash

where's asclepias been lately? I bet he was arrested.


----------



## IM2

impuretrash said:


> where's asclepias been lately? I bet he was arrested.



I doubt that. Especially since whites are arrested far more than we are, your comment makes no sense.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Paul Essien said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope they bring money.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And there should no sympathy for them. Black SA's should have a heart of stone towards white SA'S. In fact they should laugh and mock them, and deride them, the same way whites do to black people. They should delight in white suffering. The same way whites delight in black suffering. Give white SA's a heavy dose of what they love to dish out.
Click to expand...


Holy fuck! You're a racist piece of shit. If there were more niggas like you, it would inspire all Americans to just genocide niggas n shit.

I wouldn't support that. Dude, you're cancer to the cause of the betterment of Black Americans. Are you actually American?

IMHO, MLK Jr. would bitchslap you for being an asshat and hurting the cause of his people.


Ever heard of Rosewood? What county was that in? I know history, and my family's history. They were there.


----------



## impuretrash

Marion Morrison said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope they bring money.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And there should no sympathy for them. Black SA's should have a heart of stone towards white SA'S. In fact they should laugh and mock them, and deride them, the same way whites do to black people. They should delight in white suffering. The same way whites delight in black suffering. Give white SA's a heavy dose of what they love to dish out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Holy fuck! You're a racist piece of shit. If there were more niggas like you, it would inspire all Americans to just genocide niggas n shit.
> 
> I wouldn't support that. Dude, you're cancer to the cause of the betterment of Black Americans.
Click to expand...


I'm jaded on black americans tbh. Way past the point of just giving them a chance and all that "we're all the same on the inside BS". I've seen too much of their bullshit to think they can ever be rehabilitated.


----------



## IM2

Marion Morrison said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope they bring money.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And there should no sympathy for them. Black SA's should have a heart of stone towards white SA'S. In fact they should laugh and mock them, and deride them, the same way whites do to black people. They should delight in white suffering. The same way whites delight in black suffering. Give white SA's a heavy dose of what they love to dish out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Holy fuck! You're a racist piece of shit. If there were more niggas like you, it would inspire all Americans to just genocide niggas n shit.
> 
> I wouldn't support that. Dude, you're cancer to the cause of the betterment of Black Americans. Are you actually American?
> 
> IMHO, MLK Jr. would bitchslap you for being an asshat and hurting the cause of his people.
> 
> 
> Ever heard of Rosewood? What county was that in? I know history, and my family's history.
Click to expand...


We know Rosewood isn't in South Africa.

MLK would pat Essen on the back and tell him what a great job he's doing. You really need to shut the fuck up about MLK.

Because you haven't the slightest clue of what he stood for.


----------



## Marion Morrison

IM2 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope they bring money.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And there should no sympathy for them. Black SA's should have a heart of stone towards white SA'S. In fact they should laugh and mock them, and deride them, the same way whites do to black people. They should delight in white suffering. The same way whites delight in black suffering. Give white SA's a heavy dose of what they love to dish out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Holy fuck! You're a racist piece of shit. If there were more niggas like you, it would inspire all Americans to just genocide niggas n shit.
> 
> I wouldn't support that. Dude, you're cancer to the cause of the betterment of Black Americans. Are you actually American?
> 
> IMHO, MLK Jr. would bitchslap you for being an asshat and hurting the cause of his people.
> 
> 
> Ever heard of Rosewood? What county was that in? I know history, and my family's history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We know Rosewood isn't in South Africa.
> 
> MLK would pat Essen on the back and tell him what a great job he's doing. You really need to shut the fuck up about MLK.
> 
> Because you haven't the slightest clue of what he stood for.
Click to expand...


That would be you that has no idea, mah nigga. Patnuh.

He stood for Unity, God, and freedom for all Americans. 

You stand for hate and getting your people killed, you dumbass.


----------



## impuretrash

IM2 said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope they bring money.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And there should no sympathy for them. Black SA's should have a heart of stone towards white SA'S. In fact they should laugh and mock them, and deride them, the same way whites do to black people. They should delight in white suffering. The same way whites delight in black suffering. Give white SA's a heavy dose of what they love to dish out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Holy fuck! You're a racist piece of shit. If there were more niggas like you, it would inspire all Americans to just genocide niggas n shit.
> 
> I wouldn't support that. Dude, you're cancer to the cause of the betterment of Black Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm jaded on black americans tbh. Way past the point of just giving them a chance and all that "we're all the same on the inside BS". I've seen too much of their bullshit to think they can ever be rehabilitated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you're just a dumb ass racist. We aren't the ones that need rehab.
Click to expand...


You're so marinated in resentment towards whitey...victimhood is a fundamental part of your identity just like most black people. It's like a religion to you guys.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Paul Essien + IM2= Definitely not great Black American leader material.

Not by a long shot. Here's a video, you racist bastards, ya'll ain't some original thinkers or anything. Y'all are closer to pondscum.

Your vision is myopic, while truly great men's vision is expansive. Yes, black men.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

impuretrash said:


> where's asclepias been lately? I bet he was arrested.



*"where's asclepias been lately?"*

Asclepias is okay he and I often disagree about things but at least I can have a civil discussion with him and he is civil in return, so do not put him in the same category as these vile hateful racist Black Supremacists. Also fbj is okay and I appreciate his sense of humour also.


----------



## Marion Morrison

impuretrash said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope they bring money.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And there should no sympathy for them. Black SA's should have a heart of stone towards white SA'S. In fact they should laugh and mock them, and deride them, the same way whites do to black people. They should delight in white suffering. The same way whites delight in black suffering. Give white SA's a heavy dose of what they love to dish out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Holy fuck! You're a racist piece of shit. If there were more niggas like you, it would inspire all Americans to just genocide niggas n shit.
> 
> I wouldn't support that. Dude, you're cancer to the cause of the betterment of Black Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm jaded on black americans tbh. Way past the point of just giving them a chance and all that "we're all the same on the inside BS". I've seen too much of their bullshit to think they can ever be rehabilitated.
Click to expand...


You must not be from the South, where the majority of Black people are.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

IM2 said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't get the loan, the car, the house and I can't travel anywhere.
> So fuck off, racist criminal puke.
> 
> 
> 
> Just because you did not get the job, house, car does not mean they are not there for you.
> 
> To be a white person and not have those things when white people live in a system that is set-up for white people to have those things, then you must really be a loser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You understand the Chinese system in China is set up for Chinese right?  But there are still millions of poor people in China, just like there are millions of white people living below the poverty line here in the US. Why should I call a black person a loser because he is poor? or why should I call a white person a loser?  Shit happens. And yes Slavery and Jim Crow happened but opportunities are there for the taking today. Companies want people of color and women. In popular society today, white men are the butt of jokes and thats acceptable. Matter of fact thats the only demographic where that is true. So what bank is going to turn down your home loan because your black, when you have 20% to put down and qualify? Whos not going to give you a passport to travel cause your black? What country is not going to let you travel there because your black?
> Are those things only exclusive to white people? Not really. Black people in the US today have the power to make their own future if they want to
> 
> There are usually reasons people are poor often due to family history handed down, or bad parenting, or maybe just not knowing what choices to make early in life even though the options are actually open to them and no one is stopping them from making those choices. Often times people work instead of going to college because they have immediate family they need to help or have other obligations. This happens to white people too. Some people here like you have a skewed vision of what is is to be white based on anger, jealousy, or just plain ignorance. There is no system made to make all white people rich. White people like anyone else have to be motivated to work or they end up living under an overpass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Would you please spare us the lecture? We are black, we know what is what is not there. Yes blacks are not going to get  loans when they have 20 percent. It happens. If being the butt of a joke was all I had to be concerned about, I wouldn't be crying. Companies want blacks so much that our unemployment rate stays double that of whites. There are countless studies and experiments that have been done that disputes every word you have posted. A person with a white sounding name gets interviewed more than if it's black. White men with high school educations are hired for the same jobs as much as blacks with college educations. This is proven. White families today have 15 times the wealth as blacks and that's not because blacks don't want to work. It's due to public policy. Essen doesn't have the skewed vison, but you want to believe he does because you want to pretend racism doesn't exist any more.
> 
> In here everyone is free to express an opinion, but in real life facts exist and when we talk about these issues facts should be part of the discussion. Because we know there are whites that struggle, but is that struggle due to a system rigged against them or is that struggle part of a normal process of life?. You don't want to discuss systemic racism, you want to lump everything  into the same reasons like everything has been the same for everybody when it has never been that way.
Click to expand...


*"We are black"*

Nobody cares if you are Black, Purple, Blue or Tangerine, what is MORE important than skin colour is what is in a persons heart and how they treat other peoples, from your myriad of extensively vile postings at this forum - you have never NOT posted ANYTHING that has not been vile and racist and hateful - it's evident that you are NOT a good human being and in the final analysis nobody gives a shit what you think OR what colour your skin is.


----------



## miketx

IM2 said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> where's asclepias been lately? I bet he was arrested.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt that. Especially since whites are arrested far more than we are, your comment makes no sense.
Click to expand...

Biggest black lie of the month! Blacks are about 12 percent of the population and commit over half the crime. Avoid blacks like the plague they have allowed themselves to become. Thank their race baiting masters like Je$$ie Ja¢k$on, etc.


----------



## Marion Morrison

miketx said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> where's asclepias been lately? I bet he was arrested.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt that. Especially since whites are arrested far more than we are, your comment makes no sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biggest black lie of the month! Blacks are about 12 percent of the population and commit over half the crime. Avoid blacks like the plague they have allowed themselves to become. Thank their race baiting masters like Je$$ie Ja¢k$on, etc.
Click to expand...


Because they killed MLK Jr.


----------



## impuretrash

Marion Morrison said:


> You must not be from the South, where the majority of Black people are.



That's what most conservative white southerners say but how much you wanna bet those friendly in person blacks always vote democrat and go online to post their hate for whitey?


----------



## impuretrash

Marion Morrison said:


> Eh, at least Asclepias makes sense more of the time than these 2.




I think it's funny that IM2 tries to portray himself as an educated black man when his posts reveal that he's obviously not. But yeah, Asclepias stops making sense whenever the topic of who built the pyramids comes up. He never gets tired of reminding everyone that blacks invented everything and taught white people how to bathe. Real intelligent guy, a credit to the race.


----------



## Marion Morrison

impuretrash said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope they bring money.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And there should no sympathy for them. Black SA's should have a heart of stone towards white SA'S. In fact they should laugh and mock them, and deride them, the same way whites do to black people. They should delight in white suffering. The same way whites delight in black suffering. Give white SA's a heavy dose of what they love to dish out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Holy fuck! You're a racist piece of shit. If there were more niggas like you, it would inspire all Americans to just genocide niggas n shit.
> 
> I wouldn't support that. Dude, you're cancer to the cause of the betterment of Black Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm jaded on black americans tbh. Way past the point of just giving them a chance and all that "we're all the same on the inside BS". I've seen too much of their bullshit to think they can ever be rehabilitated.
Click to expand...


That's where you're wrong. Sure, there's ghetto rats and Paul Essien and IM2, but by and large, Black Americans is good people.


----------



## impuretrash

Marion Morrison said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope they bring money.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And there should no sympathy for them. Black SA's should have a heart of stone towards white SA'S. In fact they should laugh and mock them, and deride them, the same way whites do to black people. They should delight in white suffering. The same way whites delight in black suffering. Give white SA's a heavy dose of what they love to dish out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Holy fuck! You're a racist piece of shit. If there were more niggas like you, it would inspire all Americans to just genocide niggas n shit.
> 
> I wouldn't support that. Dude, you're cancer to the cause of the betterment of Black Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm jaded on black americans tbh. Way past the point of just giving them a chance and all that "we're all the same on the inside BS". I've seen too much of their bullshit to think they can ever be rehabilitated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's where you're wrong. Sure, there's ghetto rats and Paul Essien and IM2, but by and large, Black Americans is good people.
Click to expand...



I dunno man. If push came to shove (and it will, soon) which side would those good blacks rally behind?


----------



## IM2

impuretrash said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Eh, at least Asclepias makes sense more of the time than these 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's funny that IM2 tries to portray himself as an educated black man when his posts reveal that he's obviously not. But yeah, Asclepias stops making sense whenever the topic of who built the pyramids comes up. He never gets tired of reminding everyone that blacks invented everything and taught white people how to bathe. Real intelligent guy, a credit to the race.
Click to expand...


I'm far more educated than you.


----------



## IM2

Marion Morrison said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope they bring money.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And there should no sympathy for them. Black SA's should have a heart of stone towards white SA'S. In fact they should laugh and mock them, and deride them, the same way whites do to black people. They should delight in white suffering. The same way whites delight in black suffering. Give white SA's a heavy dose of what they love to dish out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Holy fuck! You're a racist piece of shit. If there were more niggas like you, it would inspire all Americans to just genocide niggas n shit.
> 
> I wouldn't support that. Dude, you're cancer to the cause of the betterment of Black Americans. Are you actually American?
> 
> IMHO, MLK Jr. would bitchslap you for being an asshat and hurting the cause of his people.
> 
> 
> Ever heard of Rosewood? What county was that in? I know history, and my family's history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We know Rosewood isn't in South Africa.
> 
> MLK would pat Essen on the back and tell him what a great job he's doing. You really need to shut the fuck up about MLK.
> 
> Because you haven't the slightest clue of what he stood for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That would be you that has no idea, mah nigga. Patnuh.
> 
> He stood for Unity, God, and freedom for all Americans.
> 
> You stand for hate and getting your people killed, you dumbass.
Click to expand...


He stood for the end of white racism. That's what got him killed by a white man.


----------



## IM2

Marion Morrison said:


> Paul Essien + IM2= Definitely not great Black American leader material.
> 
> Not by a long shot. Here's a video, you racist bastards, ya'll ain't some original thinkers or anything. Y'all are closer to pondscum.
> 
> Your vision is myopic, while truly great men's vision is expansive. Yes, black men.



Then why have I led? If I went down to your neck of the woods I would lead.

You see boy, you have the narrow vision. You think that we hate because we point out racism. That's as myopic as it gets. You know nothing about great. All you know is fail.


----------



## IM2

miketx said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> where's asclepias been lately? I bet he was arrested.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt that. Especially since whites are arrested far more than we are, your comment makes no sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biggest black lie of the month! Blacks are about 12 percent of the population and commit over half the crime. Avoid blacks like the plague they have allowed themselves to become. Thank their race baiting masters like Je$$ie Ja¢k$on, etc.
Click to expand...


Now that's the lie.


----------



## koshergrl

IM2 said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Eh, at least Asclepias makes sense more of the time than these 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's funny that IM2 tries to portray himself as an educated black man when his posts reveal that he's obviously not. But yeah, Asclepias stops making sense whenever the topic of who built the pyramids comes up. He never gets tired of reminding everyone that blacks invented everything and taught white people how to bathe. Real intelligent guy, a credit to the race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm far more educated than you.
Click to expand...

Affirmative assures us that while you might technically have the education...it in no way reflects your actual knowledge or ability.


----------



## koshergrl

IM2 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien + IM2= Definitely not great Black American leader material.
> 
> Not by a long shot. Here's a video, you racist bastards, ya'll ain't some original thinkers or anything. Y'all are closer to pondscum.
> 
> Your vision is myopic, while truly great men's vision is expansive. Yes, black men.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then why have I led? If I went down to your neck of the woods I would lead.
> 
> You see boy, you have the narrow vision. You think that we hate because we point out racism. That's as myopic as it gets. You know nothing about great. All you know is fail.
Click to expand...

Black people should never introduce the term boy into the convo, boy.

More evidence of your stupidity.


----------



## IM2

koshergrl said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Eh, at least Asclepias makes sense more of the time than these 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's funny that IM2 tries to portray himself as an educated black man when his posts reveal that he's obviously not. But yeah, Asclepias stops making sense whenever the topic of who built the pyramids comes up. He never gets tired of reminding everyone that blacks invented everything and taught white people how to bathe. Real intelligent guy, a credit to the race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm far more educated than you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Affirmative assures us that while you might technically have the education...it in no way reflects your actual knowledge or ability.
Click to expand...


Affirmative action shows us that you white females have benefitted most from the policy.

*White women benefit most from affirmative action — and are among its fiercest opponents*

White women benefit most from affirmative action — and are among its fiercest opponents


----------



## katsteve2012

IM2 said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> where's asclepias been lately? I bet he was arrested.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt that. Especially since whites are arrested far more than we are, your comment makes no sense.
Click to expand...


True. Besides that, he does not really post that often at all, but as evidenced by  the ones who "wonder where he is", when he does post, he obviously leaves a gigantic  "cyber shoe" up their ignorant asses, and has them "flinching".

COMEDY.


----------



## miketx

IM2 said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> where's asclepias been lately? I bet he was arrested.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt that. Especially since whites are arrested far more than we are, your comment makes no sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biggest black lie of the month! Blacks are about 12 percent of the population and commit over half the crime. Avoid blacks like the plague they have allowed themselves to become. Thank their race baiting masters like Je$$ie Ja¢k$on, etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now that's the lie.
Click to expand...

Say it all you want. Until you fools fix your own problems and stop blaming everybody else, you'll always be losers.


----------



## IM2

miketx said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> where's asclepias been lately? I bet he was arrested.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt that. Especially since whites are arrested far more than we are, your comment makes no sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biggest black lie of the month! Blacks are about 12 percent of the population and commit over half the crime. Avoid blacks like the plague they have allowed themselves to become. Thank their race baiting masters like Je$$ie Ja¢k$on, etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now that's the lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Say it all you want. Until you fools fix your own problems and stop blaming everybody else, you'll always be losers.
Click to expand...


Fix whatever problems we have incudes ending white racism.


----------



## miketx

IM2 said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> where's asclepias been lately? I bet he was arrested.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt that. Especially since whites are arrested far more than we are, your comment makes no sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biggest black lie of the month! Blacks are about 12 percent of the population and commit over half the crime. Avoid blacks like the plague they have allowed themselves to become. Thank their race baiting masters like Je$$ie Ja¢k$on, etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now that's the lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Say it all you want. Until you fools fix your own problems and stop blaming everybody else, you'll always be losers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fix whatever problems we have incudes ending white racism.
Click to expand...

Yes, there it is! Always with troll racist like you. Blame everyone else for your problems. Let me ask you something liar, many people are racist, how do you propose to to end they way they feel? lol and how about ending black racism and brown racism? What? Nothing?


----------



## IM2

miketx said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt that. Especially since whites are arrested far more than we are, your comment makes no sense.
> 
> 
> 
> Biggest black lie of the month! Blacks are about 12 percent of the population and commit over half the crime. Avoid blacks like the plague they have allowed themselves to become. Thank their race baiting masters like Je$$ie Ja¢k$on, etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now that's the lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Say it all you want. Until you fools fix your own problems and stop blaming everybody else, you'll always be losers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fix whatever problems we have incudes ending white racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, there it is! Always with troll racist like you. Blame everyone else for your problems. Let me ask you something liar, many people are racist, how do you propose to to end they way they feel? lol and how about ending black racism and brown racism? What? Nothing?
Click to expand...


I am not blaming. I'm stating facts that have supporting evidence. How many laws and policies have those black and brown racists made that have denied whites of anything?. You're too ignorant to even understand the first word I'm saying.


----------



## Paul Essien

pismoe said:


> 'south africa' is very violent , probably one of the most violent places in the world .   Farmers are tortured and murdered and most of them are White , descendants of good hard working people .  Get rid of them and you just might starve  IM2 .


Yeah black people in SA are gonna starve with these high IQ whites ?

Because of course growing crops and mechanized agriculture is such a complicated science (lol Get the fk out my face















As long as USAID, IMG and World Bank don't try and send in there economic hitmen. Black people will be al right.

And NOT just for Agriculture only but other forms of development including Mining, Infrastructure development, building malls n modern houses etc

Just be thankful I'm not running shit in SA. I'd open up the gates of hell on those robbing white supremacist bastards down there. I'd destroy them economically. I'd turn them into a total underclass. I'd make sure they're begging on the streets. I'd reduce them to nothing and then laugh and mock them for being in that position.

Do exactly to them as they delight in doing to us.


----------



## miketx

IM2 said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Biggest black lie of the month! Blacks are about 12 percent of the population and commit over half the crime. Avoid blacks like the plague they have allowed themselves to become. Thank their race baiting masters like Je$$ie Ja¢k$on, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now that's the lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Say it all you want. Until you fools fix your own problems and stop blaming everybody else, you'll always be losers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fix whatever problems we have incudes ending white racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, there it is! Always with troll racist like you. Blame everyone else for your problems. Let me ask you something liar, many people are racist, how do you propose to to end they way they feel? lol and how about ending black racism and brown racism? What? Nothing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not blaming. I'm stating facts that have supporting evidence. How many laws and policies have those black and brown racists made that have denied whites of anything?. You're too ignorant to even understand the first word I'm saying.
Click to expand...

Ok racist. You refuse to answer the question and you keep blaming, but with word games. You deserve every fail you make for yourself. Enjoy it racist. So how you gonna stop people form being racist huh? Got an answer? No you don't, all you got is gimmee gimmee gimmee and then when you don't get it, cry racist. lol!


----------



## miketx

Paul Essien said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 'south africa' is very violent , probably one of the most violent places in the world .   Farmers are tortured and murdered and most of them are White , descendants of good hard working people .  Get rid of them and you just might starve  IM2 .
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah black people in SA are gonna starve with these high IQ whites ?
> 
> Because of course growing crops and mechanized agriculture is such a complicated science (lol Get the fk out my face
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As long as USAID, IMG and World Bank don't try and send in there economic hitmen. Black people will be al right.
> 
> And NOT just for Agriculture only but other forms of development including Mining, Infrastructure development, building malls n modern houses etc
Click to expand...

Looks like those slaves are well fed on the white bosses farm huh?


----------



## Paul Essien

miketx said:


> Looks like those slaves are well fed on the white bosses farm huh?


Just be thankful I'm not in charge in SA. If I told what I'd do white SA's I'd shock the pants of you.

Do you white people have conferences annually and discuss talking points ? How can white people who lives thousands of miles apart from each other, have grown up in different countries with different cultures still rely on the same tired arguments ?

The truth of the matter is white South Africans (especially Boers) have known that their time is soon to be up in the country. Thousands have already left, and others have been playing for time.

Black people in Africa have survived for countless thousands of years, before whites ever set foot on the continent


----------



## miketx

Paul Essien said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like those slaves are well fed on the white bosses farm huh?
> 
> 
> 
> Just be thankful I'm not in charge in SA. If I told what I'd do white SA's I'd shock the pants of you.
> 
> Do you white people have conferences annually and discuss talking points ? How can white people who lives thousands of miles apart from each other, have grown up in different countries with different cultures still rely on the same tired arguments ?
> 
> The truth of the matter is white South Africans (especially Boers) have known that their time is soon to be up in the country. Thousands have already left, and others have been playing for time.
> 
> Black people in Africa have survived for countless thousands of years, before whites ever set foot on the continent
Click to expand...

Indeed. We've seen many of the shit filled villages and huts they live in. Perhaps you should go there and meet some whites that are tired of stinking racist blacks.


----------



## gipper

Paul Essien said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like those slaves are well fed on the white bosses farm huh?
> 
> 
> 
> Just be thankful I'm not in charge in SA. If I told what I'd do white SA's I'd shock the pants of you.
> 
> Do you white people have conferences annually and discuss talking points ? How can white people who lives thousands of miles apart from each other, have grown up in different countries with different cultures still rely on the same tired arguments ?
> 
> The truth of the matter is white South Africans (especially Boers) have known that their time is soon to be up in the country. Thousands have already left, and others have been playing for time.
> 
> Black people in Africa have survived for countless thousands of years, before whites ever set foot on the continent
Click to expand...

We don't doubt you can be very murderous and most racist.  Hate filled idiots like you, cause great harm.


----------



## pismoe

Paul Essien said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 'south africa' is very violent , probably one of the most violent places in the world .   Farmers are tortured and murdered and most of them are White , descendants of good hard working people .  Get rid of them and you just might starve  IM2 .
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah black people in SA are gonna starve with these high IQ whites ?
> 
> Because of course growing crops and mechanized agriculture is such a complicated science (lol Get the fk out my face
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As long as USAID, IMG and World Bank don't try and send in there economic hitmen. Black people will be al right.
> 
> And NOT just for Agriculture only but other forms of development including Mining, Infrastructure development, building malls n modern houses etc
> 
> Just be thankful I'm not running shit in SA. I'd open up the gates of hell on those robbing white supremacist bastards down there. I'd destroy them economically. I'd turn them into a total underclass. I'd make sure they're begging on the streets. I'd reduce them to nothing and then laugh and mock them for being in that position.
> 
> Do exactly to them as they delight in doing to us.
Click to expand...

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Paul Essien said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 'south africa' is very violent , probably one of the most violent places in the world .   Farmers are tortured and murdered and most of them are White , descendants of good hard working people .  Get rid of them and you just might starve  IM2 .
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah black people in SA are gonna starve with these high IQ whites ?
> 
> Because of course growing crops and mechanized agriculture is such a complicated science (lol Get the fk out my face
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As long as USAID, IMG and World Bank don't try and send in there economic hitmen. Black people will be al right.
> 
> And NOT just for Agriculture only but other forms of development including Mining, Infrastructure development, building malls n modern houses etc
> 
> Just be thankful I'm not running shit in SA. I'd open up the gates of hell on those robbing white supremacist bastards down there. I'd destroy them economically. I'd turn them into a total underclass. I'd make sure they're begging on the streets. I'd reduce them to nothing and then laugh and mock them for being in that position.
> 
> Do exactly to them as they delight in doing to us.
Click to expand...

--------------------------------------------------   i just point out the starvation or huge price increases for food that i have HEARD happened in some  'african' countries after White farmers were run off .   Course i have only HEARD  of starvation in 'african' countries that killed or ran off their White farmers .    I have also HEARD that some 'african' countries are asking for displaced White farmers to come to some 'african' areas to start farming again Paul .


----------



## pismoe

and i think that one of those starving 'african' countries is Rhodesia / zimbabwe .   If i am correct about starvation in Rhodesia / zimbabwe then we may see the same thing in 'Sud Africa'  Paul and IM2 .


----------



## IM2

pismoe said:


> and i think that one of those starving 'african' countries is Rhodesia / zimbabwe .   If i am correct about starvation in Rhodesia / zimbabwe then we may see the same thing in 'Sud Africa'  Paul and IM2 .



Rhodesia doesn't exist. Secondly, you need to go do some research before you talk about any African nation.


----------



## pismoe

well , if i put up info on Rhodesia / zimbabwe you will probably report that my info is off topic .   Anyway , the new 'zimbabwe; has quite a record of starving its 'zimbabs'  while 'mugabe' eats baby elephant at his birthday parties  IM2 !!


----------



## IM2

pismoe said:


> well , if i put up info on Rhodesia / zimbabwe you will probably report that my info is off topic .   Anyway , the new 'zimbabwe; has quite a record of starving its 'zimbabs'  while 'mugabe' eats baby elephant at his birthday parties  IM2 !!



You apparently don't know shit as long as you think Rhodesia is a country. I knw plenty about Mugabe. Enough to know had the nation never been colonized by whites someone like ,Mugabe would never gave come into power.


----------



## pismoe

because the new 'zimbawe' is starving , at least it was starving in 2016 .  Its my opinion that if 'Sud Africa' follows 'zimbabwe' policies and practices that its poor native people will also starve .   Only makes sense ehh  IM2 ??


----------



## IM2

pismoe said:


> because the new 'zimbawe' is starving , at least it was starving in 2016 .  Its my opinion that if 'Sud Africa' follows 'zimbabwe' policies and practices that its poor native people will also starve .   Only makes sense ehh  IM2 ??



No it doesn't. But to you it does given to the fact you're a racist.


----------



## pismoe

silly guy ,  hey , if 'Sud Africa' follows the same policies and practices as 'mugabes' he11hole' it only makes sense that there will be starvation .  Hey , i can put up info comparing the 2 countries and info on 'zimbabwes' starvation but you'd only whine , cry and call names   IM2 .


----------



## Paul Essien

pismoe said:


> i just point out the starvation or huge price increases for food that i have HEARD happened in some  'african' countries after White farmers were run off .   Course i have only HEARD  of starvation in 'african' countries that killed or ran off their White farmers .    I have also HEARD that some 'african' countries are asking for displaced White farmers to come to some 'african' areas to start farming again Paul .


Look. As long as whites in SA are not examining their prejudices, then black people in SA should stay hard on them

Black settlement in South Africa predated European by hundreds of years. Blacks had displaced Khoikhoi as far as the Fish river before Europeans first rounded the Cape. Bantus were in the areas currently occupied by the Zulu people as early as 250 BCE.

Also it's not just about farmland. You ignore the hundreds of thousands of people who were forcibly removed from urban areas. We are talking about home owners who had their land confiscated and their houses bulldozed because the area was declared whites only.

But it's interesting that whites around the world seem to think that non-violence is great for black people but don't believe in non-violence for themselves.

But once violence goes ethnic..........._it goes real primitive_. 

Even if (And this is a massive if) whites SA's hijacked the entire SA military there simply isn't enough firepower there to succeed against massed pitchfork assaults by the far more numerous black people.

As to the rest of the world's reaction:

This could not happen overnight. To be sure, a coup-like assault on the government would be the overt headline kick-off event. But it isn't a "race war" until the races themselves decide it is. Until then it's simply politics by violent means. Just as in happened in Turkey couple of years ago..


----------



## pismoe

Paul Essien said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> i just point out the starvation or huge price increases for food that i have HEARD happened in some  'african' countries after White farmers were run off .   Course i have only HEARD  of starvation in 'african' countries that killed or ran off their White farmers .    I have also HEARD that some 'african' countries are asking for displaced White farmers to come to some 'african' areas to start farming again Paul .
> 
> 
> 
> Look. As long as whites in SA are not examining their prejudices, then black people in SA should stay hard on them
> 
> Black settlement in South Africa predated European by hundreds of years. Blacks had displaced Khoikhoi as far as the Fish river before Europeans first rounded the Cape. Bantus were in the areas currently occupied by the Zulu people as early as 250 BCE.
> 
> Also it's not just about farmland. You ignore the hundreds of thousands of people who were forcibly removed from urban areas. We are talking about home owners who had their land confiscated and their houses bulldozed because the area was declared whites only.
> 
> But it's interesting that white around the world seem to think that non-violence is great for black people but don't believe in non-violence for themselves.
> 
> And once violence goes ethnic...........it goes real primitive. Even if (And that's a massive if) whites SA's hijacked the entire SA military there simply isn't enough firepower there to succeed against massed pitchfork assaults by the far more numerous black people.
> 
> As to the rest of the world's reaction:
> 
> This could not happen overnight. To be sure, a coup-like assault on the government would be the overt headline kick-off event. But it isn't a "race war" until the races themselves decide it is. Until then it's simply politics by violent means. Just as in happened in Turkey couple of years ago..
Click to expand...

--------------------------------------------------------   ok with me Paul , i like reading the news on the failure of 'zimbabwe' and Sud Africa as they both follow similar policies and practices  Paul


----------



## Paul Essien

pismoe said:


> --------------------------------------------------------   ok with me Paul , i like reading the news on the failure of 'zimbabwe' and Sud Africa as they both follow similar policies and practices  Paul


Have you ever been to Zimbabwe ?


----------



## pismoe

course . i am going to have to start following and looking for more news / history on both South Africa , Rhodesia / zimbabwe and that other shining place called 'liberia'   [plus other 'african' countries] .    Generally speaking , 'africa' is the end of the earth as far as my interests go   Paul .


----------



## pismoe

Paul Essien said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------   ok with me Paul , i like reading the news on the failure of 'zimbabwe' and Sud Africa as they both follow similar policies and practices  Paul
> 
> 
> 
> Have you ever been to Zimbabwe ?
Click to expand...

--------------------------   no Sir , i just read a little about it Paul .


----------



## pismoe

i wouldn't mind visiting Orania though  Paul .   It looks pretty nice and civilized though rural but i wouldn't mind fishing in the river and eating fresh fish some 'biltong' and fried patatas  Paul .


----------



## Paul Essien

pismoe said:


> --------------------------   no Sir , i just read a little about it Paul .


So what you know about Zimbabwe is what you have read about it from white people who have also probably never been to Zimbabwe ?

OK. (lol)


----------



## pismoe

Paul Essien said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> --------------------------   no Sir , i just read a little about it Paul .
> 
> 
> 
> So what you know about Zimbabwe is what you have read about it from white people who have also probably never been to Zimbabwe ?
> 
> OK. (lol)
Click to expand...

-----------------------------------------  guess that the native 'zimbabs' were starving in 2016 while 'mugabe' and his guests et an entire zoo at 'mugabes' birthday party  Paul .


----------



## pismoe

would you like some info links to starvation in 2016 in 'zimbabwe'  Paul ??


----------



## IM2

pismoe said:


> silly guy ,  hey , if 'Sud Africa' follows the same policies and practices as 'mugabes' he11hole' it only makes sense that there will be starvation .  Hey , i can put up info comparing the 2 countries and info on 'zimbabwes' starvation but you'd only whine , cry and call names   IM2 .



I know all about what happened in Zimbabwe. And unlike you , I know the cause. Now since expelling the white farmers was not the only cause of what happened in Zimbabwe, your ignorant assertion has no merit. And really pissant, you 've been shown the issue of how whites like you have benefitted from racism and you've done nothing but cry and all names.


----------



## pismoe

i never really been to Deeeeetroit or Baltimore either but i know that both are  pretty nasty , violent places Paul .


----------



## pismoe

and as i told Paul , i really don't care if both countries plus 'liberia' and other 'african' countries are always troublesome for their native populations .   Its interesting stuff to read about plus videos showing the reality of the countries we discuss are interesting   IM2 .


----------



## AKIP

pismoe said:


> i never really been to Deeeeetroit or Baltimore either but i know that both are  pretty nasty , violent places Paul .



You don't KNOW that. You just BELIEVE that. If you visit Deeetroit and neither experience or witness violence, while actually having a good time, what would that mean for your beliefs?


----------



## pismoe

got nothing to do with BELIEFS , both Deeetroit and Baltimore are pretty violent AKIP .  [read all about it]


----------



## IM2

pismoe said:


> and as i told Paul , i really don't care if both countries plus 'liberia' and other 'african' countries are always troublesome for their native populations .   Its interesting stuff to read about plus videos showing the reality of the countries we discuss are interesting   IM2 .



You don't want to accept the reality of Africa. You are unable to deal with it. Todays Africa was ruined as result of the Berlin Conference among other things. Do you know what the Berlin Conference was?


----------



## pismoe

and i'd put up links to info to most everything i say but some of youse guys might whine and complain and report me to the good mods Akip , Paul and IM2 .


----------



## IM2

pismoe said:


> got nothing to do with BELIEFS , both Deeetroit and Baltimore are pretty violent AKIP .  [read all about it]



More assertions made by a person maybe having 5 percent of the information needed to form a decent opinion.


----------



## pismoe

plus as an AMERICAN i don't care about a 'berlin conference. , 'africa' is what it is and anyone can see what 'africa' is thanks to computers and the internet  IM2 .


----------



## IM2

pismoe said:


> and i'd put up links to info to most everything i say but some of youse guys might whine and complain and report me to the good mods Akip , Paul and IM2 .



Why do you think you can post links to us who are black telling you that we already know? For example you talk abut Mugabe eating elephants. But you don't talk about the AIDS pandemic that was tearing up Zimbabwe. You talk about starvation, but you won't talk about the US  sanctions that killed the economy. So you really need to shut up. You're boring.  These are the same old tales missing half the facts you white racists tell  about Africa or the black community in America..


----------



## pismoe

i can post any link to info that i like until YOU whining lefties complain to the mods IM2 .   As this board is a privately owned board they can enforce THEIR rules when you whiners complain.  [i never complain about any Free Speech] As i said , I am an AMERICAN so i probably agree with the sanctions that you mention .    I also don't care about AIDS as i have known forever how to avoid AIDS and other sexual diseases and baby girl rape doesn't cure aids .  I also don't care about EBOLA or lack of clean water or lack of fuel in 'africa' .   As i said , i am an American that lives in America and YOU certainly don't know my race .    What country in 'africa' do YOU live in   IM2 .


----------



## IM2

pismoe said:


> plus as an AMERICAN i don't care about a 'berlin conference. , 'africa' is what it is and anyone can see what 'africa' is thanks to computers and the internet  IM2 .



You can't handle he truth son. .

*What did the Berlin Conference do to Africa?*

In the short term, what the Berlin Conference did to Africa was divide it up between European imperial powers. In the long term, the Berlin Conference helped to ruin the continent, helping to bring about many of the problems that it faces today.

When the Berlin Conference was called in 1884, Africa was still largely ruled by Africans. 

What did the Berlin Conference do to Africa? | eNotes

*The Berlin Conference: Europeans’ Scheme to Divide and Control Africa*

*Fourteen European countries were represented by a plethora of ambassadors when the Berlin Conference opened on November 15, 1884 with the aim of negotiating over the control of Africa* 

_By Matt Rosenberg_ (*About.com*) |

“The Berlin Conference was Africa’s undoing in more ways than one. The colonial powers superimposed their domains on the African continent. By the time independence returned to Africa in 1950, the realm had acquired a legacy of political fragmentation that could neither be eliminated nor made to operate satisfactorily.”*

The Berlin Conference: Europeans’ Scheme to Divide and Control Africa

*The Colonization of Africa & the Berlin Conference*

Often called 'Africa's undoing', the Berlin Conference saw the powers of Europe divide the African continent like young boys dividing up baseball cards. With little to no concern for the culture of the continent, maps were redrawn and lands were claimed. As Europe bickered over who got what, the native inhabitants of Africa watched as their culture was uprooted and destroyed.


----------



## pismoe

[chuckle]   !!


----------



## IM2

You can't handle the truth son. .

*What did the Berlin Conference do to Africa?*

In the short term, what the Berlin Conference did to Africa was divide it up between European imperial powers. In the long term, the Berlin Conference helped to ruin the continent, helping to bring about many of the problems that it faces today.

When the Berlin Conference was called in 1884, Africa was still largely ruled by Africans.

What did the Berlin Conference do to Africa? | eNotes

*The Berlin Conference: Europeans’ Scheme to Divide and Control Africa*

*Fourteen European countries were represented by a plethora of ambassadors when the Berlin Conference opened on November 15, 1884 with the aim of negotiating over the control of Africa* 

_By Matt Rosenberg_ (*About.com*) |

“The Berlin Conference was Africa’s undoing in more ways than one. The colonial powers superimposed their domains on the African continent. By the time independence returned to Africa in 1950, the realm had acquired a legacy of political fragmentation that could neither be eliminated nor made to operate satisfactorily.”*

The Berlin Conference: Europeans’ Scheme to Divide and Control Africa

*The Colonization of Africa & the Berlin Conference*

Often called 'Africa's undoing', the Berlin Conference saw the powers of Europe divide the African continent like young boys dividing up baseball cards. With little to no concern for the culture of the continent, maps were redrawn and lands were claimed. As Europe bickered over who got what, the native inhabitants of Africa watched as their culture was uprooted and destroyed.

Certainly you can post up what you like, but what you like is not going to be accepted as fact. You will accept all the reasons experts have said caused things in Zimbabwe, you don't have a choice.  It doesn't matter what your ass knows how to avoid. No one gives a damn what you would support. Mugabe was elected because of the white authoritarian government that took rights from the people of Zimbabwe. Had Africa  been left alone, had whitey kept his punk ass in Europe, Mugabe never would have come to power. That country existed 887 years before a white boy got there. They had a sucessful government and people ate well.


----------



## pismoe

as i said . check out the internet for info on any country in 'africa' , see video on life in 'africa' .   See the plight of African people under 'african' rulers   IM2 .


----------



## gipper

Paul Essien said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> i just point out the starvation or huge price increases for food that i have HEARD happened in some  'african' countries after White farmers were run off .   Course i have only HEARD  of starvation in 'african' countries that killed or ran off their White farmers .    I have also HEARD that some 'african' countries are asking for displaced White farmers to come to some 'african' areas to start farming again Paul .
> 
> 
> 
> Look. As long as whites in SA are not examining their prejudices, then black people in SA should stay hard on them
> 
> Black settlement in South Africa predated European by hundreds of years. Blacks had displaced Khoikhoi as far as the Fish river before Europeans first rounded the Cape. Bantus were in the areas currently occupied by the Zulu people as early as 250 BCE.
> 
> Also it's not just about farmland. You ignore the hundreds of thousands of people who were forcibly removed from urban areas. We are talking about home owners who had their land confiscated and their houses bulldozed because the area was declared whites only.
> 
> But it's interesting that whites around the world seem to think that non-violence is great for black people but don't believe in non-violence for themselves.
> 
> But once violence goes ethnic..........._it goes real primitive_.
> 
> Even if (And this is a massive if) whites SA's hijacked the entire SA military there simply isn't enough firepower there to succeed against massed pitchfork assaults by the far more numerous black people.
> 
> As to the rest of the world's reaction:
> 
> This could not happen overnight. To be sure, a coup-like assault on the government would be the overt headline kick-off event. But it isn't a "race war" until the races themselves decide it is. Until then it's simply politics by violent means. Just as in happened in Turkey couple of years ago..
Click to expand...

If whites hadn't come to Africa, you would still be running around naked being chased by lions.  

You have much to be thankful for...for whites saving your worthless black ass.


----------



## Paul Essien

gipper said:


> If whites hadn't come to Africa, you would still be running around naked being chased by lions.
> 
> You have much to be thankful for...for whites saving your worthless black ass.


The past and present and future of black people concern me the most and in that history white people are the main evil. I don't care for white people the way you do and I'm sure you don't care for black people the way I do. Two historical enemies will never will never see eye to eye

But end of the day. You moaning on twitter is as effective as farthing in a windstorm. The land is coming back to black people in SA and there is nothing you can do about it.


----------



## pismoe

[chuckle] what is Twitter , i don't do that silliness .  Hey , s. africa , you got it . It is yours with its Aids , baby girl rape and other maladies , ebola and  other maladies that IM2 cries about and its all ok with me .   To me , most of 'africa' is simply africa but you see it as a prize and thats ok with me .    I simply like reading about its problems and politics , progress its leaders and native peoples  Paul .


----------



## pismoe

where abouts in 'africa' do you live Paul ??


----------



## gipper

Paul Essien said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> If whites hadn't come to Africa, you would still be running around naked being chased by lions.
> 
> You have much to be thankful for...for whites saving your worthless black ass.
> 
> 
> 
> The past and present and future of black people concern me the most and in that history white people are the main evil. I don't care for white people the way you do and I'm sure you don't care for black people the way I do. Two historical enemies will never will never see eye to eye
> 
> But end of the day. You moaning on twitter is as effective as farthing in a windstorm. The land is coming back to black people in SA and there is nothing you can do about it.
Click to expand...

You are entirely WRONG.  You are a racist.  I am not.

I have nothing against black people.  I do find you appalling based not on the color of your skin, but the hateful racist rhetoric you spew on this forum.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

pismoe said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> south africa to confiscate white owned land with no compensation and no slaughter for now .  ---   ‘It is nothing more than racist theft’  ---
> 
> 
> 
> ------------------------------------------   and if you read through the article you will see the statement that they are not 'calling for SLAUGHTER of WHITES for Now .
Click to expand...


Actually, someone has in a roundabout way ...... 

A white farmer is killed every five days in South Africa and authorities do nothing about it, activists say


----------



## IM2

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> south africa to confiscate white owned land with no compensation and no slaughter for now .  ---   ‘It is nothing more than racist theft’  ---
> 
> 
> 
> ------------------------------------------   and if you read through the article you will see the statement that they are not 'calling for SLAUGHTER of WHITES for Now .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, someone has in a roundabout way ......
> 
> A white farmer is killed every five days in South Africa and authorities do nothing about it, activists say
Click to expand...


Last year 74 farmers were killed. Overall over 19.000 were killed in South Africa. The majority being killed are blacks. So 1 white farmer gets killed every 5 days and 300 blacks get killed every 5 days. That's the truth about South Africa.


----------



## frigidweirdo

Paul Essien said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> If whites hadn't come to Africa, you would still be running around naked being chased by lions.
> 
> You have much to be thankful for...for whites saving your worthless black ass.
> 
> 
> 
> The past and present and future of black people concern me the most and in that history white people are the main evil. I don't care for white people the way you do and I'm sure you don't care for black people the way I do. Two historical enemies will never will never see eye to eye
> 
> But end of the day. You moaning on twitter is as effective as farthing in a windstorm. The land is coming back to black people in SA and there is nothing you can do about it.
Click to expand...


I've never understood this sort of attitude. 

Assholes are assholes no matter what color their skin, no matter their ethnicity, no matter their tribe. 

Good people are good people no matter what.

I've traveled a lot and found both good and bad everywhere.


----------



## IM2

pismoe said:


> as i said . check out the internet for info on any country in 'africa' , see video on life in 'africa' .   See the plight of African people under 'african' rulers   IM2 .



I know far more than you do about Africa.

*The Africa They Never Show You.*


----------



## IM2

gipper said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> i just point out the starvation or huge price increases for food that i have HEARD happened in some  'african' countries after White farmers were run off .   Course i have only HEARD  of starvation in 'african' countries that killed or ran off their White farmers .    I have also HEARD that some 'african' countries are asking for displaced White farmers to come to some 'african' areas to start farming again Paul .
> 
> 
> 
> Look. As long as whites in SA are not examining their prejudices, then black people in SA should stay hard on them
> 
> Black settlement in South Africa predated European by hundreds of years. Blacks had displaced Khoikhoi as far as the Fish river before Europeans first rounded the Cape. Bantus were in the areas currently occupied by the Zulu people as early as 250 BCE.
> 
> Also it's not just about farmland. You ignore the hundreds of thousands of people who were forcibly removed from urban areas. We are talking about home owners who had their land confiscated and their houses bulldozed because the area was declared whites only.
> 
> But it's interesting that whites around the world seem to think that non-violence is great for black people but don't believe in non-violence for themselves.
> 
> But once violence goes ethnic..........._it goes real primitive_.
> 
> Even if (And this is a massive if) whites SA's hijacked the entire SA military there simply isn't enough firepower there to succeed against massed pitchfork assaults by the far more numerous black people.
> 
> As to the rest of the world's reaction:
> 
> This could not happen overnight. To be sure, a coup-like assault on the government would be the overt headline kick-off event. But it isn't a "race war" until the races themselves decide it is. Until then it's simply politics by violent means. Just as in happened in Turkey couple of years ago..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If whites hadn't come to Africa, you would still be running around naked being chased by lions.
> 
> You have much to be thankful for...for whites saving your worthless black ass.
Click to expand...


Since that wasn't happening,,,,,,


----------



## Marion Morrison

Paul Essien said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> If whites hadn't come to Africa, you would still be running around naked being chased by lions.
> 
> You have much to be thankful for...for whites saving your worthless black ass.
> 
> 
> 
> The past and present and future of black people concern me the most and in that history white people are the main evil. I don't care for white people the way you do and I'm sure you don't care for black people the way I do. Two historical enemies will never will never see eye to eye
> 
> But end of the day. You moaning on twitter is as effective as farthing in a windstorm. The land is coming back to black people in SA and there is nothing you can do about it.
Click to expand...


And they'll promptly turn it into a shithole.


----------



## pismoe

IM2 said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> as i said . check out the internet for info on any country in 'africa' , see video on life in 'africa' .   See the plight of African people under 'african' rulers   IM2 .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know far more than you do about Africa.
> 
> *The Africa They Never Show You.*
Click to expand...

---------------------------------------------   so now its 'botswanna'  eh ??    I thought that this thread was about 's. africa and Rhodesia / zimbabwe  IM2 ,


----------



## IM2

pismoe said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> as i said . check out the internet for info on any country in 'africa' , see video on life in 'africa' .   See the plight of African people under 'african' rulers   IM2 .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know far more than you do about Africa.
> 
> *The Africa They Never Show You.*
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ---------------------------------------------   so now its 'botswanna'  eh ??    I yhought that this thread was about 's. africa and Rhodesia / zimbabwe  IM2 ,
Click to expand...


This thread is about South Africa. The is no Rhodesia.


----------



## IM2

Marion Morrison said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> If whites hadn't come to Africa, you would still be running around naked being chased by lions.
> 
> You have much to be thankful for...for whites saving your worthless black ass.
> 
> 
> 
> The past and present and future of black people concern me the most and in that history white people are the main evil. I don't care for white people the way you do and I'm sure you don't care for black people the way I do. Two historical enemies will never will never see eye to eye
> 
> But end of the day. You moaning on twitter is as effective as farthing in a windstorm. The land is coming back to black people in SA and there is nothing you can do about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And they'll promptly turn it into a shithole.
Click to expand...


It was a shithole during apartheid.


----------



## gipper

IM2 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> If whites hadn't come to Africa, you would still be running around naked being chased by lions.
> 
> You have much to be thankful for...for whites saving your worthless black ass.
> 
> 
> 
> The past and present and future of black people concern me the most and in that history white people are the main evil. I don't care for white people the way you do and I'm sure you don't care for black people the way I do. Two historical enemies will never will never see eye to eye
> 
> But end of the day. You moaning on twitter is as effective as farthing in a windstorm. The land is coming back to black people in SA and there is nothing you can do about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And they'll promptly turn it into a shithole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was a shithole during apartheid.
Click to expand...

Not right, though I suspect your views are tainted by race...as usual.

When Mandela was elected to govern South Africa in 1994, he appointed elected parliamentarians such as communist party leader Joe Slovo to high-ranking government posts. South Africa now has a high rate of taxation, restrictive labor laws, is Africa's largest welfare state and has Africa's largest, most politically well-connected and politically influential labor union movement. As a result of the new South Africa's restrictive labor laws and affirmative action policies, a large number of educated white South Africans chose to emigrate to other nations. This response angered and dismayed former president Mandela, who had previously acknowledged that South Africa needed its educated white population to help rebuild the nation's economy.

Affirmative action achieved in the new South Africa what job apartheid had achieved in the old South Africa. In the old South Africa, certain professions had been reserved for "whites only," meaning that only qualified and educated white people could be hired to fill selected vacant posts during the 1960's and 1970's. As a result, large numbers of educated non-white South Africans that included professionals as well as trained and qualified non-white tradespeople, emigrated abroad to where greater freedom of opportunity was available to them in several other nations. The more recent emigration of entrepreneurial types from South Africa has impacted on the unemployment rate.

*At the present day, an estimated 42% or 8-million employable non-white South Africans are unemployed. The unemployment among this segment of the population is higher today than at any time during the apartheid era. During the mid-1970's, the United Nations revealed that despite apartheid and despite South Africa's disparity in wage rates, black people in South Africa earned a higher per capita annual income than black people living elsewhere in sub-Sahara Africa. During the 1980's and early 1990's, the anti-apartheid movement promoted the concept of "revolution before education," encouraging thousands of non-white students to abandon their formal schooling.*

Many mainly non-white South Africans have never attended a school, including thousands in the 20 to 30 age group who are deemed to be unemployable in an economy that presently has little need for an abundance of unskilled manual labor. This situation has contributed to South Africa's skyrocketing crime rate which has reached epidemic levels. Following South Africa's ban on gun ownership, disarmed citizens in record numbers have fallen victim to crime, including to armed gangs of criminals. This crime epidemic has not only overwhelmed a police force coping with low morale and a high officer suicide rate, it has also discouraged foreign as well as expatriate entrepreneurs and business people from bringing new investment into South Africa, to further develop and grow the economy.

The Saga of South Africa's Economy | Harry Valentine


----------



## pismoe

thank you .   As an aside , just yesterday i saw video of 'slovo' and 'mandela' and a group singing 'get me my machine gun and kill the Boer' .


----------



## gipper

pismoe said:


> thank you .   As an aside , just yesterday i saw video of 'slovo' and 'mandela' and a group singing 'get me my machine gun and kill the Boer' .


Sounds much like they do in America...they are a murderous bunch.

12/13/2014 - "Million Marchers" in Murray Hill neighborhood of NYC chant: "What do we want? Dead cops! When do we want it? Now!"


----------



## Paul Essien

You say this


gipper said:


> You are entirely WRONG.  You are a racist.  I am not.


But then you say this


gipper said:


> If whites hadn't come to Africa, you would still be running around naked being chased by lions.


If you can’t see the irony embedded in these remarks. After all, to deny that you have no racism to black people, and then to cut loose with a racist generalization about black people is the epitome of self-contradiction, then you’re probably not prepared to enter a dialogue about much of anything.


gipper said:


> I have nothing against black people.


There are three kinds of white racist
*
1) White bigots* - They hate blacks. They use the n-word. They have views that even most whites would regard as racist. What blacks would call being openly racist. Examples: The Klan, David Duke, the American history X type.
*
2) White implicit racists* – They do not hate blacks. But they still think black people are messed up and whites are not. They see black people less moral and intelligent and more violent.

These are the the type who ACT RACIST - WHEN REQUIRED.

Why ? Because you do not want to become an outcast among white people, particularly the white people in your own family or at school or work

Because racism is bad and most whites are not bad people, most whites cannot be racist. So racism is dead.

Therefore something must be wrong with black people. (Crime stats, IQ, white inventor arguments)
*
3) Whites with integrity* –  These are whites are trying to unlearn their racism. Examples: John Brown, Tim Wise.

On USMB I would guess that:

10% are white bigots,
89% are white implicit racists
1% are whites with integrity.
Your racism is implicit that is, it's pretty much like the majority of white people.


----------



## gipper

Paul Essien said:


> You say this
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are entirely WRONG.  You are a racist.  I am not.
> 
> 
> 
> But then you say this
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> If whites hadn't come to Africa, you would still be running around naked being chased by lions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you can’t see the irony embedded in these remarks. After all, to deny that you have no racism to black people, and then to cut loose with a racist generalization about black people is the epitome of self-contradiction, then you’re probably not prepared to enter a dialogue about much of anything.
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have nothing against black people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are three kinds of white racist
> *
> 1) White bigots* - They hate blacks. They use the n-word. They have views that even most whites would regard as racist. What blacks would call being openly racist. Examples: The Klan, David Duke, the American history X type.
> *
> 2) White implicit racists* – They do not hate blacks. But they still think black people are messed up and whites are not. They see black people less moral and intelligent and more violent.
> 
> These are the the type who ACT RACIST - WHEN REQUIRED.
> 
> Why ? Because you do not want to become an outcast among white people, particularly the white people in your own family or at school or work
> 
> Because racism is bad and most whites are not bad people, most whites cannot be racist. So racism is dead.
> 
> Therefore something must be wrong with black people. (Crime stats, IQ, white inventor arguments)
> *
> 3) Whites with integrity* –  These are whites are trying to unlearn their racism. Examples: John Brown, Tim Wise.
> 
> On USMB I would guess that:
> 
> 10% are white bigots,
> 89% are white implicit racists
> 1% are whites with integrity.
> Your racism is implicit that is, it's pretty much like the majority of white people.
Click to expand...

Of course in small minds like yours, any criticism of you or blacks in general, is racist.  LMFAO.

Get over yourself.


----------



## Paul Essien

gipper said:


> Of course in small minds like yours, any criticism of you or blacks in general, is racist.  LMFAO.
> 
> Get over yourself.


The issue is not about being white and therefore unable to criticize black people. 

How the fuck you or anyone could believe _that_ in a global culture where critique of black people is a 24-7, daily, hourly, minute-by-minute pastime is beyond me. 

Rather the issue is,  what have you done to solve this problem ?

Because if the answer to that last question is "nothing" and if you think racism solved if black people do X,Y and Z and white people also don't have to do anything then you shouldn’t be surprised when the likes of me IM2 or Asclepias think you’re full of shit.


----------



## TNHarley

gipper said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> You say this
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are entirely WRONG.  You are a racist.  I am not.
> 
> 
> 
> But then you say this
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> If whites hadn't come to Africa, you would still be running around naked being chased by lions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you can’t see the irony embedded in these remarks. After all, to deny that you have no racism to black people, and then to cut loose with a racist generalization about black people is the epitome of self-contradiction, then you’re probably not prepared to enter a dialogue about much of anything.
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have nothing against black people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are three kinds of white racist
> *
> 1) White bigots* - They hate blacks. They use the n-word. They have views that even most whites would regard as racist. What blacks would call being openly racist. Examples: The Klan, David Duke, the American history X type.
> *
> 2) White implicit racists* – They do not hate blacks. But they still think black people are messed up and whites are not. They see black people less moral and intelligent and more violent.
> 
> These are the the type who ACT RACIST - WHEN REQUIRED.
> 
> Why ? Because you do not want to become an outcast among white people, particularly the white people in your own family or at school or work
> 
> Because racism is bad and most whites are not bad people, most whites cannot be racist. So racism is dead.
> 
> Therefore something must be wrong with black people. (Crime stats, IQ, white inventor arguments)
> *
> 3) Whites with integrity* –  These are whites are trying to unlearn their racism. Examples: John Brown, Tim Wise.
> 
> On USMB I would guess that:
> 
> 10% are white bigots,
> 89% are white implicit racists
> 1% are whites with integrity.
> Your racism is implicit that is, it's pretty much like the majority of white people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course in small minds like yours, any criticism of you or blacks in general, is racist.  LMFAO.
> 
> Get over yourself.
Click to expand...

They are racists. They talk down to whitey and try to cause outrage because the superior white race keeps them all down.
Its pathetic how they think. Poor insecure twats :/


----------



## pismoe

Paul Essien said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course in small minds like yours, any criticism of you or blacks in general, is racist.  LMFAO.
> 
> Get over yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> The issue is not about being white and therefore unable to criticize black people.
> 
> How the fuck you or anyone could believe _that_ in a global culture where critique of black people is a 24-7, daily, hourly, minute-by-minute pastime is beyond me.
> 
> Rather the issue is,  what have you done to solve this problem ?
> 
> Because if the answer to that last question is "nothing" and if you think racism solved if black people do X,Y and Z and white people also don't have to do anything then you shouldn’t be surprised when the likes of me IM2 or Asclepias think you’re full of shit.
Click to expand...

--------------------------------------------   fix your own problems Paul !!


----------



## PixieStix

Paul Essien said:


> But end of the day. You moaning on twitter is as effective as farthing in a windstorm. The land is coming back to black people in SA and there is nothing you can do about it.



Even if they have to steal and murder to get the land?


----------



## Paul Essien

pismoe said:


> --------------------------------------------   fix your own problems Paul !!


And that's exactly what Black SA's are doing by getting rid of the white farmers and white people globally still have problem with it.


----------



## Paul Essien

PixieStix said:


> Even if they have to steal and murder to get the land?


Yes.

You don't debate with a white supremacist. You kill them and then dig the bastards up and kill them again because they didn't die hard enough the first time.

Nothing to steal because it was not there land in the first place.


----------



## TNHarley

Paul Essien said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even if they have to steal and murder to get the land?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.
> 
> You don't debate with a white supremacist. You kill them and then dig the bastards up and kill them again because they didn't die hard enough the first time.
> 
> Nothing to steal because it was not there land in the first place.
Click to expand...

What about black supremacists? Im trying to decide if i should put you on ignore since there isnt a reason to debate hateful racist assholes


----------



## pismoe

Paul Essien said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> --------------------------------------------   fix your own problems Paul !!
> 
> 
> 
> And that's exactly what Black SA's are doing by getting rid of the white farmers and white people globally still have problem with it.
Click to expand...

------------------------------------------------------------------   let them go to work as people see and advertise what is going on in 'africa'  Paul .


----------



## TNHarley

I honestly dont blame them for taking back the land. Sure, 99% of those people are innocent but it was taken wrongfully.
Killing them? Its a circle of stupidity that will only cause more hatred and violence. Not like i dont expect that from africa though...


----------



## gipper

Paul Essien said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course in small minds like yours, any criticism of you or blacks in general, is racist.  LMFAO.
> 
> Get over yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> The issue is not about being white and therefore unable to criticize black people.
> 
> How the fuck you or anyone could believe _that_ in a global culture where critique of black people is a 24-7, daily, hourly, minute-by-minute pastime is beyond me.
> 
> Rather the issue is,  what have you done to solve this problem ?
> 
> Because if the answer to that last question is "nothing" and if you think racism solved if black people do X,Y and Z and white people also don't have to do anything then you shouldn’t be surprised when the likes of me IM2 or Asclepias think you’re full of shit.
Click to expand...

Your entire premise and belief system is WRONG.  There is no worldwide 24/7 criticism of blacks.  You fail to comprehend the reality of the current situation and WANT to believe you are being mistreated by the world.

GET OVER YOURSELF!!!


----------



## PixieStix

Paul Essien said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even if they have to steal and murder to get the land?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.
> 
> You don't debate with a white supremacist. You kill them and then dig the bastards up and kill them again because they didn't die hard enough the first time.
> 
> Nothing to steal because it was not there land in the first place.
Click to expand...


So if you are white and a farmer in SA, then that makes you a white supremacist? You are the one who sounds like a racist black supremacist. You actually think it is okay that these people are murdered and even tortured for land that has been in their families for generations? Please tell us how you feel about American whites.


----------



## PixieStix

TNHarley said:


> I honestly dont blame them for taking back the land. Sure, 99% of those people are innocent but it was taken wrongfully.
> Killing them? Its a circle of stupidity that will only cause more hatred and violence. Not like i dont expect that from africa though...




Innocent? But?


----------



## TNHarley

PixieStix said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> I honestly dont blame them for taking back the land. Sure, 99% of those people are innocent but it was taken wrongfully.
> Killing them? Its a circle of stupidity that will only cause more hatred and violence. Not like i dont expect that from africa though...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Innocent? But?
Click to expand...

If your grandfather got ran off from his childhood home, would you not want it back?


----------



## Asclepias

pismoe said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course in small minds like yours, any criticism of you or blacks in general, is racist.  LMFAO.
> 
> Get over yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> The issue is not about being white and therefore unable to criticize black people.
> 
> How the fuck you or anyone could believe _that_ in a global culture where critique of black people is a 24-7, daily, hourly, minute-by-minute pastime is beyond me.
> 
> Rather the issue is,  what have you done to solve this problem ?
> 
> Because if the answer to that last question is "nothing" and if you think racism solved if black people do X,Y and Z and white people also don't have to do anything then you shouldn’t be surprised when the likes of me IM2 or Asclepias think you’re full of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> --------------------------------------------   fix your own problems Paul !!
Click to expand...

Then stop your fucking whining about whites being kicked out of Africa.  The true owners are taking back charge of their countries.


----------



## Asclepias

PixieStix said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even if they have to steal and murder to get the land?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.
> 
> You don't debate with a white supremacist. You kill them and then dig the bastards up and kill them again because they didn't die hard enough the first time.
> 
> Nothing to steal because it was not there land in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So if you are white and a farmer in SA, then that makes you a white supremacist? You are the one who sounds like a racist black supremacist. You actually think it is okay that these people are murdered and even tortured for land that has been in their families for generations? Please tell us how you feel about American whites.
Click to expand...

No it makes them at best a squatter or at worst in possession of stolen goods.  Who gives a flying fuck how long the stolen land has been in their possession?


----------



## Asclepias

Paul Essien said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even if they have to steal and murder to get the land?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.
> 
> You don't debate with a white supremacist. You kill them and then dig the bastards up and kill them again because they didn't die hard enough the first time.
> 
> Nothing to steal because it was not there land in the first place.
Click to expand...

Its amazing how white people will claim you stole your land back from them.


----------



## pismoe

no ones is whining that i hear , mostly just statements of fact is what i see .  I don't mind watching 's.  africa' becoming more third worldy and poor .   Good example for comparison is Rhodesia as it went to heck as 'zimbabwe'  Ace .


----------



## Asclepias

pismoe said:


> no ones is whining that i hear , mostly just statements of fact is what i see .  I don't mind watching 's.  africa' becoming more third worldy and poor .   Good example for comparison is Rhodesia as it went to heck as 'zimbabwe'  Ace .


Saying "OMG how could they take the land of whites in SA" is definitely whining. Sometimes you have to go backwards in order to get on the right trail. Personally I dont mind watching and helping either.


----------



## pismoe

i never said that .    I figure that smart whites , blacks , asians , colored's will get out of  's.africa' if they can especially if they have kids Ace .


----------



## pismoe

well , send some old or new 'tires' if you want to help  Ace .


----------



## Asclepias

pismoe said:


> i never said that .    I figure that smart whites , blacks , asians , colored's will get out of  's.africa' if they can especially if they have kids Ace .


I dont think the Blacks that will leave can be considered smart for vacating their land and country. The smart ones will stay and build for the future.


----------



## Asclepias

pismoe said:


> well , send some old or new 'tires' if you want to help  Ace .


I help with technical knowledge. They already have the infrastructure.  I know because I have worked on it.


----------



## pismoe

let them stay then , for the future i'd say they go down the road of 'zimbabwe' or liberia but we shall see  Ace .


----------



## pismoe

what does infrastructure have to do with tires used for 'necklacing' a tactic that 'winnie mandela' used ??      Maybe i wasn't clear Ace .


----------



## Asclepias

pismoe said:


> let them stay then , for the future i'd say they go down the road of 'zimbabwe' or liberia but we shall see  Ace .


Zimbabwe and Liberia will both rise as well. You can bet your home on it.


----------



## Asclepias

pismoe said:


> what does infrastructure have to do with tires used for 'necklacing' a tactic that 'winnie mandela' used ??      Maybe i wasn't clear Ace .


Has nothing to do with infrastructure but "tires" doesnt dictate what I would help with.  You were perfectly clear but focused on the negative aspects while I choose to see an amazing future for SA.


----------



## pismoe

but as to infrastructure , yeah , they have probably had infrastructure for a long , long time .   Heck , south africa was once a first world country wasn't it Ace .


----------



## Asclepias

pismoe said:


> but as to infrastructure , yeah , they have probably had infrastructure for a long , long time .   Heck , south africa was once a first world country wasn't it Ace .


It was always a first world country.  Nothings really changed.


----------



## pismoe

heres some infrastructure that you can get to work on .   ---   Cape Town, South Africa, will likely run out of water by April - CNN  ---  since yer experienced in infrastructure Ace .


----------



## Asclepias

pismoe said:


> heres some infrastructure that you can get to work on .   ---   Cape Town, South Africa, will likely run out of water by April - CNN  ---  since yer experienced in infrastructure Ace .


Not my area. Network, VoIP, and computer technology. Irregardless they will adjust. Thats what they did before whites invaded.


----------



## pismoe

network and computer tech and people just need water  Ace !!


----------



## Asclepias

pismoe said:


> network and computer tech and people just need water  Ace !!


All people need water. How do you think people in the desert survive?


----------



## pismoe

and parts of third world 's africa' Capetown and other cities won't have it if reports are accurate .    Maybe 'rhomposa' needs to invite in some 'hillbilly redneck' water witchers and plumbers Ace .


----------



## Asclepias

pismoe said:


> and parts of third world 's africa' Capetown and other cities won't have it if reports are accurate .    Maybe 'rhomposa' needs to invite in some 'hillbilly redneck' water witchers and plumbers Ace .


Why invite hillbillies when they can find the water on their own?


----------



## gipper

Asclepias said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even if they have to steal and murder to get the land?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.
> 
> You don't debate with a white supremacist. You kill them and then dig the bastards up and kill them again because they didn't die hard enough the first time.
> 
> Nothing to steal because it was not there land in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its amazing how white people will claim you stole your land back from them.
Click to expand...

That’s bullshit.  The blacks living today in SF don’t own the land.  WTF!


----------



## Asclepias

gipper said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even if they have to steal and murder to get the land?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.
> 
> You don't debate with a white supremacist. You kill them and then dig the bastards up and kill them again because they didn't die hard enough the first time.
> 
> Nothing to steal because it was not there land in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its amazing how white people will claim you stole your land back from them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s bullshit.  The blacks living today in SF don’t own the land.  WTF!
Click to expand...

There are plenty of Blacks living in San Francisco that own land. I know because they are in my family.


----------



## gipper

Asclepias said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even if they have to steal and murder to get the land?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.
> 
> You don't debate with a white supremacist. You kill them and then dig the bastards up and kill them again because they didn't die hard enough the first time.
> 
> Nothing to steal because it was not there land in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its amazing how white people will claim you stole your land back from them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s bullshit.  The blacks living today in SF don’t own the land.  WTF!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are plenty of Blacks living in San Francisco that own land. I know because they are in my family.
Click to expand...

LOL


----------



## impuretrash

Asclepias said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even if they have to steal and murder to get the land?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.
> 
> You don't debate with a white supremacist. You kill them and then dig the bastards up and kill them again because they didn't die hard enough the first time.
> 
> Nothing to steal because it was not there land in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its amazing how white people will claim you stole your land back from them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s bullshit.  The blacks living today in SF don’t own the land.  WTF!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are plenty of Blacks living in San Francisco that own land. I know because they are in my family.
Click to expand...


that land belongs to the natives


----------



## pismoe

Asclepias said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> and parts of third world 's africa' Capetown and other cities won't have it if reports are accurate .    Maybe 'rhomposa' needs to invite in some 'hillbilly redneck' water witchers and plumbers Ace .
> 
> 
> 
> Why invite hillbillies when they can find the water on their own?
Click to expand...

---------------------------   well , hey , they oughta get moving  Ace .


----------



## IM2

TNHarley said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> You say this
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are entirely WRONG.  You are a racist.  I am not.
> 
> 
> 
> But then you say this
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> If whites hadn't come to Africa, you would still be running around naked being chased by lions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you can’t see the irony embedded in these remarks. After all, to deny that you have no racism to black people, and then to cut loose with a racist generalization about black people is the epitome of self-contradiction, then you’re probably not prepared to enter a dialogue about much of anything.
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have nothing against black people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are three kinds of white racist
> *
> 1) White bigots* - They hate blacks. They use the n-word. They have views that even most whites would regard as racist. What blacks would call being openly racist. Examples: The Klan, David Duke, the American history X type.
> *
> 2) White implicit racists* – They do not hate blacks. But they still think black people are messed up and whites are not. They see black people less moral and intelligent and more violent.
> 
> These are the the type who ACT RACIST - WHEN REQUIRED.
> 
> Why ? Because you do not want to become an outcast among white people, particularly the white people in your own family or at school or work
> 
> Because racism is bad and most whites are not bad people, most whites cannot be racist. So racism is dead.
> 
> Therefore something must be wrong with black people. (Crime stats, IQ, white inventor arguments)
> *
> 3) Whites with integrity* –  These are whites are trying to unlearn their racism. Examples: John Brown, Tim Wise.
> 
> On USMB I would guess that:
> 
> 10% are white bigots,
> 89% are white implicit racists
> 1% are whites with integrity.
> Your racism is implicit that is, it's pretty much like the majority of white people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course in small minds like yours, any criticism of you or blacks in general, is racist.  LMFAO.
> 
> Get over yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are racists. They talk down to whitey and try to cause outrage because the superior white race keeps them all down.
> Its pathetic how they think. Poor insecure twats :/
Click to expand...


You refuse to understand that we have documented evidence supporting us,


----------



## IM2

TNHarley said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even if they have to steal and murder to get the land?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.
> 
> You don't debate with a white supremacist. You kill them and then dig the bastards up and kill them again because they didn't die hard enough the first time.
> 
> Nothing to steal because it was not there land in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What about black supremacists? Im trying to decide if i should put you on ignore since there isnt a reason to debate hateful racist assholes
Click to expand...


Black supremacists? LOL!


----------



## Asclepias

impuretrash said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even if they have to steal and murder to get the land?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.
> 
> You don't debate with a white supremacist. You kill them and then dig the bastards up and kill them again because they didn't die hard enough the first time.
> 
> Nothing to steal because it was not there land in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its amazing how white people will claim you stole your land back from them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s bullshit.  The blacks living today in SF don’t own the land.  WTF!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are plenty of Blacks living in San Francisco that own land. I know because they are in my family.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that land belongs to the natives
Click to expand...

You whites killed off all the natives. The tribe that had possession of that land was slaughtered by you violent people. I'm pretty sure they would be more inclined to us Blacks living on it especially since they looked Black themselves.

The Ohlone people


----------



## Asclepias

IM2 said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even if they have to steal and murder to get the land?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.
> 
> You don't debate with a white supremacist. You kill them and then dig the bastards up and kill them again because they didn't die hard enough the first time.
> 
> Nothing to steal because it was not there land in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What about black supremacists? Im trying to decide if i should put you on ignore since there isnt a reason to debate hateful racist assholes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Black supremacists? LOL!
Click to expand...

If you dont ride with their bullshit it automatically makes you a Black supremacist. Where have you been?


----------



## bgrouse

In a way, I'm actually in favor of seizing the lands from whites, expelling the whites, and giving all the land to the blacks. That way, the blacks will starve and/or murder each other even faster, which is the best possible conclusion.

I only wish IM2 would go there to live (at least for as long as he lives) since it's apparently so nice there without the whites in power.


----------



## bgrouse

Asclepias said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.
> 
> You don't debate with a white supremacist. You kill them and then dig the bastards up and kill them again because they didn't die hard enough the first time.
> 
> Nothing to steal because it was not there land in the first place.
> 
> 
> 
> Its amazing how white people will claim you stole your land back from them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s bullshit.  The blacks living today in SF don’t own the land.  WTF!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are plenty of Blacks living in San Francisco that own land. I know because they are in my family.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that land belongs to the natives
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You whites killed off all the natives. The tribe that had possession of that land was slaughtered by you violent people. I'm pretty sure they would be more inclined to us Blacks living on it especially since they looked Black themselves.
> 
> The Ohlone people
Click to expand...

How do you know the "Ohlone people" didn't murder some other inhabitants to steal their land?


----------



## gipper

Asclepias said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.
> 
> You don't debate with a white supremacist. You kill them and then dig the bastards up and kill them again because they didn't die hard enough the first time.
> 
> Nothing to steal because it was not there land in the first place.
> 
> 
> 
> Its amazing how white people will claim you stole your land back from them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s bullshit.  The blacks living today in SF don’t own the land.  WTF!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are plenty of Blacks living in San Francisco that own land. I know because they are in my family.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that land belongs to the natives
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You whites killed off all the natives. The tribe that had possession of that land was slaughtered by you violent people. I'm pretty sure they would be more inclined to us Blacks living on it especially since they looked Black themselves.
> 
> The Ohlone people
Click to expand...

You are confusing whites of centuries ago with whites of today.

Why are you so stupid?


----------



## TNHarley

IM2 said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> You say this
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are entirely WRONG.  You are a racist.  I am not.
> 
> 
> 
> But then you say this
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> If whites hadn't come to Africa, you would still be running around naked being chased by lions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you can’t see the irony embedded in these remarks. After all, to deny that you have no racism to black people, and then to cut loose with a racist generalization about black people is the epitome of self-contradiction, then you’re probably not prepared to enter a dialogue about much of anything.
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have nothing against black people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are three kinds of white racist
> *
> 1) White bigots* - They hate blacks. They use the n-word. They have views that even most whites would regard as racist. What blacks would call being openly racist. Examples: The Klan, David Duke, the American history X type.
> *
> 2) White implicit racists* – They do not hate blacks. But they still think black people are messed up and whites are not. They see black people less moral and intelligent and more violent.
> 
> These are the the type who ACT RACIST - WHEN REQUIRED.
> 
> Why ? Because you do not want to become an outcast among white people, particularly the white people in your own family or at school or work
> 
> Because racism is bad and most whites are not bad people, most whites cannot be racist. So racism is dead.
> 
> Therefore something must be wrong with black people. (Crime stats, IQ, white inventor arguments)
> *
> 3) Whites with integrity* –  These are whites are trying to unlearn their racism. Examples: John Brown, Tim Wise.
> 
> On USMB I would guess that:
> 
> 10% are white bigots,
> 89% are white implicit racists
> 1% are whites with integrity.
> Your racism is implicit that is, it's pretty much like the majority of white people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course in small minds like yours, any criticism of you or blacks in general, is racist.  LMFAO.
> 
> Get over yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are racists. They talk down to whitey and try to cause outrage because the superior white race keeps them all down.
> Its pathetic how they think. Poor insecure twats :/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You refuse to understand that we have documented evidence supporting us,
Click to expand...

So you have evidence you are inferior? No wonder you are so insecure :/


----------



## TNHarley

IM2 said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even if they have to steal and murder to get the land?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.
> 
> You don't debate with a white supremacist. You kill them and then dig the bastards up and kill them again because they didn't die hard enough the first time.
> 
> Nothing to steal because it was not there land in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What about black supremacists? Im trying to decide if i should put you on ignore since there isnt a reason to debate hateful racist assholes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Black supremacists? LOL!
Click to expand...

Ikr? There can be no such thing. All you guys apparently seem to know your place.


----------



## IM2

Asclepias said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even if they have to steal and murder to get the land?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.
> 
> You don't debate with a white supremacist. You kill them and then dig the bastards up and kill them again because they didn't die hard enough the first time.
> 
> Nothing to steal because it was not there land in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What about black supremacists? Im trying to decide if i should put you on ignore since there isnt a reason to debate hateful racist assholes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Black supremacists? LOL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you dont ride with their bullshit it automatically makes you a Black supremacist. Where have you been?
Click to expand...


Damn, I forgot that. I gotta try my best to remember that the next time I reply.


----------



## IM2

gipper said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its amazing how white people will claim you stole your land back from them.
> 
> 
> 
> That’s bullshit.  The blacks living today in SF don’t own the land.  WTF!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are plenty of Blacks living in San Francisco that own land. I know because they are in my family.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that land belongs to the natives
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You whites killed off all the natives. The tribe that had possession of that land was slaughtered by you violent people. I'm pretty sure they would be more inclined to us Blacks living on it especially since they looked Black themselves.
> 
> The Ohlone people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are confusing whites of centuries ago with whites of today.
> 
> Why are you so stupid?
Click to expand...


Oh no he's not confused.

But you have psychosis.


----------



## IM2

TNHarley said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> You say this
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are entirely WRONG.  You are a racist.  I am not.
> 
> 
> 
> But then you say this
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> If whites hadn't come to Africa, you would still be running around naked being chased by lions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you can’t see the irony embedded in these remarks. After all, to deny that you have no racism to black people, and then to cut loose with a racist generalization about black people is the epitome of self-contradiction, then you’re probably not prepared to enter a dialogue about much of anything.
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have nothing against black people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are three kinds of white racist
> *
> 1) White bigots* - They hate blacks. They use the n-word. They have views that even most whites would regard as racist. What blacks would call being openly racist. Examples: The Klan, David Duke, the American history X type.
> *
> 2) White implicit racists* – They do not hate blacks. But they still think black people are messed up and whites are not. They see black people less moral and intelligent and more violent.
> 
> These are the the type who ACT RACIST - WHEN REQUIRED.
> 
> Why ? Because you do not want to become an outcast among white people, particularly the white people in your own family or at school or work
> 
> Because racism is bad and most whites are not bad people, most whites cannot be racist. So racism is dead.
> 
> Therefore something must be wrong with black people. (Crime stats, IQ, white inventor arguments)
> *
> 3) Whites with integrity* –  These are whites are trying to unlearn their racism. Examples: John Brown, Tim Wise.
> 
> On USMB I would guess that:
> 
> 10% are white bigots,
> 89% are white implicit racists
> 1% are whites with integrity.
> Your racism is implicit that is, it's pretty much like the majority of white people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course in small minds like yours, any criticism of you or blacks in general, is racist.  LMFAO.
> 
> Get over yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are racists. They talk down to whitey and try to cause outrage because the superior white race keeps them all down.
> Its pathetic how they think. Poor insecure twats :/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You refuse to understand that we have documented evidence supporting us,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you have evidence you are inferior? No wonder you are so insecure :/
Click to expand...


We have evidence of your racism. 241 years of it minimum from July 4, 1776 to right now.


----------



## IM2

TNHarley said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even if they have to steal and murder to get the land?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.
> 
> You don't debate with a white supremacist. You kill them and then dig the bastards up and kill them again because they didn't die hard enough the first time.
> 
> Nothing to steal because it was not there land in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What about black supremacists? Im trying to decide if i should put you on ignore since there isnt a reason to debate hateful racist assholes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Black supremacists? LOL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ikr? There can be no such thing. All you guys apparently seem to know your place.
Click to expand...


Our place is exactly the same as yours.


----------



## gipper

IM2 said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> You say this
> But then you say this
> If you can’t see the irony embedded in these remarks. After all, to deny that you have no racism to black people, and then to cut loose with a racist generalization about black people is the epitome of self-contradiction, then you’re probably not prepared to enter a dialogue about much of anything.
> There are three kinds of white racist
> *
> 1) White bigots* - They hate blacks. They use the n-word. They have views that even most whites would regard as racist. What blacks would call being openly racist. Examples: The Klan, David Duke, the American history X type.
> *
> 2) White implicit racists* – They do not hate blacks. But they still think black people are messed up and whites are not. They see black people less moral and intelligent and more violent.
> 
> These are the the type who ACT RACIST - WHEN REQUIRED.
> 
> Why ? Because you do not want to become an outcast among white people, particularly the white people in your own family or at school or work
> 
> Because racism is bad and most whites are not bad people, most whites cannot be racist. So racism is dead.
> 
> Therefore something must be wrong with black people. (Crime stats, IQ, white inventor arguments)
> *
> 3) Whites with integrity* –  These are whites are trying to unlearn their racism. Examples: John Brown, Tim Wise.
> 
> On USMB I would guess that:
> 
> 10% are white bigots,
> 89% are white implicit racists
> 1% are whites with integrity.
> Your racism is implicit that is, it's pretty much like the majority of white people.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course in small minds like yours, any criticism of you or blacks in general, is racist.  LMFAO.
> 
> Get over yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are racists. They talk down to whitey and try to cause outrage because the superior white race keeps them all down.
> Its pathetic how they think. Poor insecure twats :/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You refuse to understand that we have documented evidence supporting us,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you have evidence you are inferior? No wonder you are so insecure :/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We have evidence of your racism. 241 years of it minimum from July 4, 1776 to right now.
Click to expand...

My ancestors fought to free yours and some of them died for the cause.  I know this means nothing to a dunce like you, but oh well.

I know you don't understand history, but if it weren't for whites, you would still be in Africa running around naked and just as ignorant.


----------



## ATL

So, after reading the posts here, what has been established is that there are some members that are outraged over the whites in SA being oppressed by the government, having land that was taken from the indigenous people returned, but they have zero concern when apartheid was flourishing.  Even to the point that they are calling those that highlight the atrocities that occurred under apartheid, racists, for speaking about it....  

Yea, I totally see how Trump won based upon middle ‘murica’s silent voice....


----------



## Taz

ATL said:


> So, after reading the posts here, what has been established is that there are some members that are outraged over the whites in SA being oppressed by the government, having land that was taken from the indigenous people returned, but they have zero concern when apartheid was flourishing.  Even to the point that they are calling those that highlight the atrocities that occurred under apartheid, racists, for speaking about it....
> 
> Yea, I totally see how Trump won based upon middle ‘murica’s silent voice....


I'd like to think they've moved on from apartheid, but no, tit for tat in a continual cycle is what's happening, just like an old hillbilly feud, and you're ok with that.


----------



## TNHarley

ATL said:


> So, after reading the posts here, what has been established is that there are some members that are outraged over the whites in SA being oppressed by the government, having land that was taken from the indigenous people returned, but they have zero concern when apartheid was flourishing.  Even to the point that they are calling those that highlight the atrocities that occurred under apartheid, racists, for speaking about it....
> 
> Yea, I totally see how Trump won based upon middle ‘murica’s silent voice....


How do you tie trump into this?


----------



## ATL

Taz said:


> ATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, after reading the posts here, what has been established is that there are some members that are outraged over the whites in SA being oppressed by the government, having land that was taken from the indigenous people returned, but they have zero concern when apartheid was flourishing.  Even to the point that they are calling those that highlight the atrocities that occurred under apartheid, racists, for speaking about it....
> 
> Yea, I totally see how Trump won based upon middle ‘murica’s silent voice....
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to think they've moved on from apartheid, but no, tit for tat in a continual cycle is what's happening, just like an old hillbilly feud, and you're ok with that.
Click to expand...


There can be no “moving on” when the reason they are there in the first place isn’t taken into consideration.  That’s like blaming the Native Americans for the Trail of Tears, or only blaming the US for killing the redcoats.


----------



## ATL

TNHarley said:


> ATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, after reading the posts here, what has been established is that there are some members that are outraged over the whites in SA being oppressed by the government, having land that was taken from the indigenous people returned, but they have zero concern when apartheid was flourishing.  Even to the point that they are calling those that highlight the atrocities that occurred under apartheid, racists, for speaking about it....
> 
> Yea, I totally see how Trump won based upon middle ‘murica’s silent voice....
> 
> 
> 
> How do you tie trump into this?
Click to expand...


It’s a pattern of ideological thought that follows history.


----------



## TNHarley

ATL said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, after reading the posts here, what has been established is that there are some members that are outraged over the whites in SA being oppressed by the government, having land that was taken from the indigenous people returned, but they have zero concern when apartheid was flourishing.  Even to the point that they are calling those that highlight the atrocities that occurred under apartheid, racists, for speaking about it....
> 
> Yea, I totally see how Trump won based upon middle ‘murica’s silent voice....
> 
> 
> 
> How do you tie trump into this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It’s a pattern of ideological thought that follows history.
Click to expand...

Oh lord. Please elaborate


----------



## ATL

TNHarley said:


> ATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, after reading the posts here, what has been established is that there are some members that are outraged over the whites in SA being oppressed by the government, having land that was taken from the indigenous people returned, but they have zero concern when apartheid was flourishing.  Even to the point that they are calling those that highlight the atrocities that occurred under apartheid, racists, for speaking about it....
> 
> Yea, I totally see how Trump won based upon middle ‘murica’s silent voice....
> 
> 
> 
> How do you tie trump into this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It’s a pattern of ideological thought that follows history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh lord. Please elaborate
Click to expand...


What part are you having trouble with?  The link between what is posted in this thread and what the arguments against desegregation were like?  The link between the apartheid apologists and the confederacy apologists?  Where would you like to start?


----------



## Taz

ATL said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, after reading the posts here, what has been established is that there are some members that are outraged over the whites in SA being oppressed by the government, having land that was taken from the indigenous people returned, but they have zero concern when apartheid was flourishing.  Even to the point that they are calling those that highlight the atrocities that occurred under apartheid, racists, for speaking about it....
> 
> Yea, I totally see how Trump won based upon middle ‘murica’s silent voice....
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to think they've moved on from apartheid, but no, tit for tat in a continual cycle is what's happening, just like an old hillbilly feud, and you're ok with that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There can be no “moving on” when the reason they are there in the first place isn’t taken into consideration.  That’s like blaming the Native Americans for the Trail of Tears, or only blaming the US for killing the redcoats.
Click to expand...

If indians were attacking us en masse there would be blowback. They can sit around and cry all they want, nobody cares. It's like today's blacks, slavery didn't happen to them, they need to stop playing the victim card. Same thing with indians, they can mope around on a reservation or they can join the greater society and prosper. I bet most black South Africans weren't even alive during apartheid, so attacking whites is simply a racist thing.


----------



## TNHarley

ATL said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, after reading the posts here, what has been established is that there are some members that are outraged over the whites in SA being oppressed by the government, having land that was taken from the indigenous people returned, but they have zero concern when apartheid was flourishing.  Even to the point that they are calling those that highlight the atrocities that occurred under apartheid, racists, for speaking about it....
> 
> Yea, I totally see how Trump won based upon middle ‘murica’s silent voice....
> 
> 
> 
> How do you tie trump into this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It’s a pattern of ideological thought that follows history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh lord. Please elaborate
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What part are you having trouble with?  The link between what is posted in this thread and what the arguments against desegregation were like?  The link between the apartheid apologists and the confederacy apologists?  Where would you like to start?
Click to expand...

I am asking you how you tie trump into an individuals beliefs.
Sounds like that would be like 47 fallacies in one sentence.
Please explain, so i dont think you are a complete moron. TIA


----------



## ATL

Taz said:


> ATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, after reading the posts here, what has been established is that there are some members that are outraged over the whites in SA being oppressed by the government, having land that was taken from the indigenous people returned, but they have zero concern when apartheid was flourishing.  Even to the point that they are calling those that highlight the atrocities that occurred under apartheid, racists, for speaking about it....
> 
> Yea, I totally see how Trump won based upon middle ‘murica’s silent voice....
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to think they've moved on from apartheid, but no, tit for tat in a continual cycle is what's happening, just like an old hillbilly feud, and you're ok with that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There can be no “moving on” when the reason they are there in the first place isn’t taken into consideration.  That’s like blaming the Native Americans for the Trail of Tears, or only blaming the US for killing the redcoats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If indians were attacking us en masse there would be blowback. They can sit around and cry all they want, nobody cares. It's like today's blacks, slavery didn't happen to them, they need to stop playing the victim card. Same thing with indians, they can mope around on a reservation or they can join the greater society and prosper. I bet most black South Africans weren't even alive during apartheid, so attacking whites is simply a racist thing.
Click to expand...


So you are implying “might equals right”.  Ok, now the tables have turned in SA where the blacks are now asserting their “might”, so in your purview, they are in the right.


----------



## TNHarley

I dont blame them for what they are doing. Then again, the constant circle of violence and hatred is stupid as fuck. Its like when we kill civilians while hunting terrorists. When we do that, we create more terrorists.
If civilized countries cant learn from the same constant mistakes, why should we expect shitholes to?


----------



## ATL

TNHarley said:


> ATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, after reading the posts here, what has been established is that there are some members that are outraged over the whites in SA being oppressed by the government, having land that was taken from the indigenous people returned, but they have zero concern when apartheid was flourishing.  Even to the point that they are calling those that highlight the atrocities that occurred under apartheid, racists, for speaking about it....
> 
> Yea, I totally see how Trump won based upon middle ‘murica’s silent voice....
> 
> 
> 
> How do you tie trump into this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It’s a pattern of ideological thought that follows history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh lord. Please elaborate
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What part are you having trouble with?  The link between what is posted in this thread and what the arguments against desegregation were like?  The link between the apartheid apologists and the confederacy apologists?  Where would you like to start?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am asking you how you tie trump into an individuals beliefs.
> Sounds like that would be like 47 fallacies in one sentence.
> Please explain, so i dont think you are a complete moron. TIA
Click to expand...


I don’t have any concerns about what your personal inventory of my mental capabilities are.  The implication you made speaks for itself, so that is an issue you will have to work out internally before expecting me to assist in helping you reach a conclusion based upon a fallacy.  Which is ironic, considering you were the one to bring the notion of fallacies into this exchange between us.


----------



## TNHarley

ATL said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> How do you tie trump into this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It’s a pattern of ideological thought that follows history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh lord. Please elaborate
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What part are you having trouble with?  The link between what is posted in this thread and what the arguments against desegregation were like?  The link between the apartheid apologists and the confederacy apologists?  Where would you like to start?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am asking you how you tie trump into an individuals beliefs.
> Sounds like that would be like 47 fallacies in one sentence.
> Please explain, so i dont think you are a complete moron. TIA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don’t have any concerns about what your personal inventory of my mental capabilities are.  The implication you made speaks for itself, so that is an issue you will have to work out internally before expecting me to assist in helping you reach a conclusion based upon a fallacy.  Which is ironic, considering you were the one to bring the notion of fallacies into this exchange between us.
Click to expand...

So you cant explain it. You just choose to sound like an idiot. Got it.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Paul Essien said:


> You say this
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are entirely WRONG.  You are a racist.  I am not.
> 
> 
> 
> But then you say this
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> If whites hadn't come to Africa, you would still be running around naked being chased by lions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you can’t see the irony embedded in these remarks. After all, to deny that you have no racism to black people, and then to cut loose with a racist generalization about black people is the epitome of self-contradiction, then you’re probably not prepared to enter a dialogue about much of anything.
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have nothing against black people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are three kinds of white racist
> *
> 1) White bigots* - They hate blacks. They use the n-word. They have views that even most whites would regard as racist. What blacks would call being openly racist. Examples: The Klan, David Duke, the American history X type.
> *
> 2) White implicit racists* – They do not hate blacks. But they still think black people are messed up and whites are not. They see black people less moral and intelligent and more violent.
> 
> These are the the type who ACT RACIST - WHEN REQUIRED.
> 
> Why ? Because you do not want to become an outcast among white people, particularly the white people in your own family or at school or work
> 
> Because racism is bad and most whites are not bad people, most whites cannot be racist. So racism is dead.
> 
> Therefore something must be wrong with black people. (Crime stats, IQ, white inventor arguments)
> *
> 3) Whites with integrity* –  These are whites are trying to unlearn their racism. Examples: John Brown, Tim Wise.
> 
> On USMB I would guess that:
> 
> 10% are white bigots,
> 89% are white implicit racists
> 1% are whites with integrity.
> Your racism is implicit that is, it's pretty much like the majority of white people.
Click to expand...


It appears racism is pervading your mind.


----------



## Marion Morrison

ATL said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> How do you tie trump into this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It’s a pattern of ideological thought that follows history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh lord. Please elaborate
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What part are you having trouble with?  The link between what is posted in this thread and what the arguments against desegregation were like?  The link between the apartheid apologists and the confederacy apologists?  Where would you like to start?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am asking you how you tie trump into an individuals beliefs.
> Sounds like that would be like 47 fallacies in one sentence.
> Please explain, so i dont think you are a complete moron. TIA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don’t have any concerns about what your personal inventory of my mental capabilities are.  The implication you made speaks for itself, so that is an issue you will have to work out internally before expecting me to assist in helping you reach a conclusion based upon a fallacy.  Which is ironic, considering you were the one to bring the notion of fallacies into this exchange between us.
Click to expand...


So, whose sock are you?


----------



## ATL

TNHarley said:


> ATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> It’s a pattern of ideological thought that follows history.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh lord. Please elaborate
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What part are you having trouble with?  The link between what is posted in this thread and what the arguments against desegregation were like?  The link between the apartheid apologists and the confederacy apologists?  Where would you like to start?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am asking you how you tie trump into an individuals beliefs.
> Sounds like that would be like 47 fallacies in one sentence.
> Please explain, so i dont think you are a complete moron. TIA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don’t have any concerns about what your personal inventory of my mental capabilities are.  The implication you made speaks for itself, so that is an issue you will have to work out internally before expecting me to assist in helping you reach a conclusion based upon a fallacy.  Which is ironic, considering you were the one to bring the notion of fallacies into this exchange between us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you cant explain it. You just choose to sound like an idiot. Got it.
Click to expand...


If you think I sound like an idiot, then you are hearing yourself speak.


----------



## ATL

Marion Morrison said:


> ATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> It’s a pattern of ideological thought that follows history.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh lord. Please elaborate
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What part are you having trouble with?  The link between what is posted in this thread and what the arguments against desegregation were like?  The link between the apartheid apologists and the confederacy apologists?  Where would you like to start?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am asking you how you tie trump into an individuals beliefs.
> Sounds like that would be like 47 fallacies in one sentence.
> Please explain, so i dont think you are a complete moron. TIA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don’t have any concerns about what your personal inventory of my mental capabilities are.  The implication you made speaks for itself, so that is an issue you will have to work out internally before expecting me to assist in helping you reach a conclusion based upon a fallacy.  Which is ironic, considering you were the one to bring the notion of fallacies into this exchange between us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, whose sock are you?
Click to expand...


The one that is attempting to post on topic.  Feel free to reciprocate.


----------



## Marion Morrison

IM2 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> That’s bullshit.  The blacks living today in SF don’t own the land.  WTF!
> 
> 
> 
> There are plenty of Blacks living in San Francisco that own land. I know because they are in my family.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that land belongs to the natives
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You whites killed off all the natives. The tribe that had possession of that land was slaughtered by you violent people. I'm pretty sure they would be more inclined to us Blacks living on it especially since they looked Black themselves.
> 
> The Ohlone people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are confusing whites of centuries ago with whites of today.
> 
> Why are you so stupid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh no he's not confused.
> 
> But you have psychosis.
Click to expand...




IM2 said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> You say this
> But then you say this
> If you can’t see the irony embedded in these remarks. After all, to deny that you have no racism to black people, and then to cut loose with a racist generalization about black people is the epitome of self-contradiction, then you’re probably not prepared to enter a dialogue about much of anything.
> There are three kinds of white racist
> *
> 1) White bigots* - They hate blacks. They use the n-word. They have views that even most whites would regard as racist. What blacks would call being openly racist. Examples: The Klan, David Duke, the American history X type.
> *
> 2) White implicit racists* – They do not hate blacks. But they still think black people are messed up and whites are not. They see black people less moral and intelligent and more violent.
> 
> These are the the type who ACT RACIST - WHEN REQUIRED.
> 
> Why ? Because you do not want to become an outcast among white people, particularly the white people in your own family or at school or work
> 
> Because racism is bad and most whites are not bad people, most whites cannot be racist. So racism is dead.
> 
> Therefore something must be wrong with black people. (Crime stats, IQ, white inventor arguments)
> *
> 3) Whites with integrity* –  These are whites are trying to unlearn their racism. Examples: John Brown, Tim Wise.
> 
> On USMB I would guess that:
> 
> 10% are white bigots,
> 89% are white implicit racists
> 1% are whites with integrity.
> Your racism is implicit that is, it's pretty much like the majority of white people.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course in small minds like yours, any criticism of you or blacks in general, is racist.  LMFAO.
> 
> Get over yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are racists. They talk down to whitey and try to cause outrage because the superior white race keeps them all down.
> Its pathetic how they think. Poor insecure twats :/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You refuse to understand that we have documented evidence supporting us,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you have evidence you are inferior? No wonder you are so insecure :/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We have evidence of your racism. 241 years of it minimum from July 4, 1776 to right now.
Click to expand...


Did the mailman just deliver your reparations check? 































Nope!


----------



## IM2

gipper said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course in small minds like yours, any criticism of you or blacks in general, is racist.  LMFAO.
> 
> Get over yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> They are racists. They talk down to whitey and try to cause outrage because the superior white race keeps them all down.
> Its pathetic how they think. Poor insecure twats :/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You refuse to understand that we have documented evidence supporting us,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you have evidence you are inferior? No wonder you are so insecure :/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We have evidence of your racism. 241 years of it minimum from July 4, 1776 to right now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My ancestors fought to free yours and some of them died for the cause.  I know this means nothing to a dunce like you, but oh well.
> 
> I know you don't understand history, but if it weren't for whites, you would still be in Africa running around naked and just as ignorant.
Click to expand...


Your ancestors did not fight to free mine. I understand history quite well, you seem to have the problem.


----------



## IM2

Taz said:


> ATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, after reading the posts here, what has been established is that there are some members that are outraged over the whites in SA being oppressed by the government, having land that was taken from the indigenous people returned, but they have zero concern when apartheid was flourishing.  Even to the point that they are calling those that highlight the atrocities that occurred under apartheid, racists, for speaking about it....
> 
> Yea, I totally see how Trump won based upon middle ‘murica’s silent voice....
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to think they've moved on from apartheid, but no, tit for tat in a continual cycle is what's happening, just like an old hillbilly feud, and you're ok with that.
Click to expand...


It's funny hw you white racists always want others to move on but your asses at still stuck in the past and wanting to return.to that past..


----------



## Taz

ATL said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, after reading the posts here, what has been established is that there are some members that are outraged over the whites in SA being oppressed by the government, having land that was taken from the indigenous people returned, but they have zero concern when apartheid was flourishing.  Even to the point that they are calling those that highlight the atrocities that occurred under apartheid, racists, for speaking about it....
> 
> Yea, I totally see how Trump won based upon middle ‘murica’s silent voice....
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to think they've moved on from apartheid, but no, tit for tat in a continual cycle is what's happening, just like an old hillbilly feud, and you're ok with that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There can be no “moving on” when the reason they are there in the first place isn’t taken into consideration.  That’s like blaming the Native Americans for the Trail of Tears, or only blaming the US for killing the redcoats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If indians were attacking us en masse there would be blowback. They can sit around and cry all they want, nobody cares. It's like today's blacks, slavery didn't happen to them, they need to stop playing the victim card. Same thing with indians, they can mope around on a reservation or they can join the greater society and prosper. I bet most black South Africans weren't even alive during apartheid, so attacking whites is simply a racist thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you are implying “might equals right”.  Ok, now the tables have turned in SA where the blacks are now asserting their “might”, so in your purview, they are in the right.
Click to expand...

I never said any such thing, go re-read my post and please try again.


----------



## Taz

IM2 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, after reading the posts here, what has been established is that there are some members that are outraged over the whites in SA being oppressed by the government, having land that was taken from the indigenous people returned, but they have zero concern when apartheid was flourishing.  Even to the point that they are calling those that highlight the atrocities that occurred under apartheid, racists, for speaking about it....
> 
> Yea, I totally see how Trump won based upon middle ‘murica’s silent voice....
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to think they've moved on from apartheid, but no, tit for tat in a continual cycle is what's happening, just like an old hillbilly feud, and you're ok with that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's funny hw you white racists always want others to move on but your asses at still stuck in the past and wanting to return.to that past..
Click to expand...

Like when?


----------



## IM2

Taz said:


> ATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, after reading the posts here, what has been established is that there are some members that are outraged over the whites in SA being oppressed by the government, having land that was taken from the indigenous people returned, but they have zero concern when apartheid was flourishing.  Even to the point that they are calling those that highlight the atrocities that occurred under apartheid, racists, for speaking about it....
> 
> Yea, I totally see how Trump won based upon middle ‘murica’s silent voice....
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to think they've moved on from apartheid, but no, tit for tat in a continual cycle is what's happening, just like an old hillbilly feud, and you're ok with that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There can be no “moving on” when the reason they are there in the first place isn’t taken into consideration.  That’s like blaming the Native Americans for the Trail of Tears, or only blaming the US for killing the redcoats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If indians were attacking us en masse there would be blowback. They can sit around and cry all they want, nobody cares. It's like today's blacks, slavery didn't happen to them, they need to stop playing the victim card. Same thing with indians, they can mope around on a reservation or they can join the greater society and prosper. I bet most black South Africans weren't even alive during apartheid, so attacking whites is simply a racist thing.
Click to expand...


Another example of psychosis. Slavery wasn't the end. Apparently he 100 years after slavery didn't happen according to you. And for e Naïve Americans every day you whites think this us your country is an affront  to them. As long as you occupy it,then they do live under the same oppression their ancestors dd. Apartheid  ended in 1991 idiot, many of the South Africans living now did endure apartheid.


----------



## IM2

Taz said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, after reading the posts here, what has been established is that there are some members that are outraged over the whites in SA being oppressed by the government, having land that was taken from the indigenous people returned, but they have zero concern when apartheid was flourishing.  Even to the point that they are calling those that highlight the atrocities that occurred under apartheid, racists, for speaking about it....
> 
> Yea, I totally see how Trump won based upon middle ‘murica’s silent voice....
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to think they've moved on from apartheid, but no, tit for tat in a continual cycle is what's happening, just like an old hillbilly feud, and you're ok with that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's funny hw you white racists always want others to move on but your asses at still stuck in the past and wanting to return.to that past..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like when?
Click to expand...


Like Make America Great Again dumb ass.


----------



## Taz

IM2 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, after reading the posts here, what has been established is that there are some members that are outraged over the whites in SA being oppressed by the government, having land that was taken from the indigenous people returned, but they have zero concern when apartheid was flourishing.  Even to the point that they are calling those that highlight the atrocities that occurred under apartheid, racists, for speaking about it....
> 
> Yea, I totally see how Trump won based upon middle ‘murica’s silent voice....
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to think they've moved on from apartheid, but no, tit for tat in a continual cycle is what's happening, just like an old hillbilly feud, and you're ok with that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There can be no “moving on” when the reason they are there in the first place isn’t taken into consideration.  That’s like blaming the Native Americans for the Trail of Tears, or only blaming the US for killing the redcoats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If indians were attacking us en masse there would be blowback. They can sit around and cry all they want, nobody cares. It's like today's blacks, slavery didn't happen to them, they need to stop playing the victim card. Same thing with indians, they can mope around on a reservation or they can join the greater society and prosper. I bet most black South Africans weren't even alive during apartheid, so attacking whites is simply a racist thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another example of psychosis. Slavery wasn't the end. Apparently he 100 years after slavery didn't happen according to you. And for e Naïve Americans every day you whites think this us your country is an affront  to them. As long as you occupy it,then they do live under the same oppression their ancestors dd. Apartheid  ended in 1991 idiot, many of the South Africans living now did endure apartheid.
Click to expand...

So who is living in the past? Because your last post would suggest that it's you.

But you said whites are living in the past. How?


----------



## Taz

IM2 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, after reading the posts here, what has been established is that there are some members that are outraged over the whites in SA being oppressed by the government, having land that was taken from the indigenous people returned, but they have zero concern when apartheid was flourishing.  Even to the point that they are calling those that highlight the atrocities that occurred under apartheid, racists, for speaking about it....
> 
> Yea, I totally see how Trump won based upon middle ‘murica’s silent voice....
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to think they've moved on from apartheid, but no, tit for tat in a continual cycle is what's happening, just like an old hillbilly feud, and you're ok with that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's funny hw you white racists always want others to move on but your asses at still stuck in the past and wanting to return.to that past..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like when?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like Make America Great Again dumb ass.
Click to expand...

Not looking to go backwards, but forwards to greatness. Is that all you've got?


----------



## IM2

Taz said:


> ATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, after reading the posts here, what has been established is that there are some members that are outraged over the whites in SA being oppressed by the government, having land that was taken from the indigenous people returned, but they have zero concern when apartheid was flourishing.  Even to the point that they are calling those that highlight the atrocities that occurred under apartheid, racists, for speaking about it....
> 
> Yea, I totally see how Trump won based upon middle ‘murica’s silent voice....
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to think they've moved on from apartheid, but no, tit for tat in a continual cycle is what's happening, just like an old hillbilly feud, and you're ok with that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There can be no “moving on” when the reason they are there in the first place isn’t taken into consideration.  That’s like blaming the Native Americans for the Trail of Tears, or only blaming the US for killing the redcoats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If indians were attacking us en masse there would be blowback. They can sit around and cry all they want, nobody cares. It's like today's blacks, slavery didn't happen to them, they need to stop playing the victim card. Same thing with indians, they can mope around on a reservation or they can join the greater society and prosper. I bet most black South Africans weren't even alive during apartheid, so attacking whites is simply a racist thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you are implying “might equals right”.  Ok, now the tables have turned in SA where the blacks are now asserting their “might”, so in your purview, they are in the right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never said any such thing, go re-read my post and please try again.
Click to expand...


*"If indians were attacking us en masse there would be blowback."*

Yes you did.

.


----------



## ATL

Taz said:


> ATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, after reading the posts here, what has been established is that there are some members that are outraged over the whites in SA being oppressed by the government, having land that was taken from the indigenous people returned, but they have zero concern when apartheid was flourishing.  Even to the point that they are calling those that highlight the atrocities that occurred under apartheid, racists, for speaking about it....
> 
> Yea, I totally see how Trump won based upon middle ‘murica’s silent voice....
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to think they've moved on from apartheid, but no, tit for tat in a continual cycle is what's happening, just like an old hillbilly feud, and you're ok with that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There can be no “moving on” when the reason they are there in the first place isn’t taken into consideration.  That’s like blaming the Native Americans for the Trail of Tears, or only blaming the US for killing the redcoats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If indians were attacking us en masse there would be blowback. They can sit around and cry all they want, nobody cares. It's like today's blacks, slavery didn't happen to them, they need to stop playing the victim card. Same thing with indians, they can mope around on a reservation or they can join the greater society and prosper. I bet most black South Africans weren't even alive during apartheid, so attacking whites is simply a racist thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you are implying “might equals right”.  Ok, now the tables have turned in SA where the blacks are now asserting their “might”, so in your purview, they are in the right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never said any such thing, go re-read my post and please try again.
Click to expand...


Oh, I read your post, which is why I responded.  You say “If indians were attacking us en masse there would be blowback‘, you do know that the only reason they were attacking anyone was because the invaders were taking their land and resources.  But you were ok with it, so might equals right.

Um...apartheid ended in the ‘90s.  You really think most SA’s were not alive then?  Really.


----------



## IM2

Taz said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, after reading the posts here, what has been established is that there are some members that are outraged over the whites in SA being oppressed by the government, having land that was taken from the indigenous people returned, but they have zero concern when apartheid was flourishing.  Even to the point that they are calling those that highlight the atrocities that occurred under apartheid, racists, for speaking about it....
> 
> Yea, I totally see how Trump won based upon middle ‘murica’s silent voice....
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to think they've moved on from apartheid, but no, tit for tat in a continual cycle is what's happening, just like an old hillbilly feud, and you're ok with that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There can be no “moving on” when the reason they are there in the first place isn’t taken into consideration.  That’s like blaming the Native Americans for the Trail of Tears, or only blaming the US for killing the redcoats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If indians were attacking us en masse there would be blowback. They can sit around and cry all they want, nobody cares. It's like today's blacks, slavery didn't happen to them, they need to stop playing the victim card. Same thing with indians, they can mope around on a reservation or they can join the greater society and prosper. I bet most black South Africans weren't even alive during apartheid, so attacking whites is simply a racist thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another example of psychosis. Slavery wasn't the end. Apparently he 100 years after slavery didn't happen according to you. And for e Naïve Americans every day you whites think this us your country is an affront  to them. As long as you occupy it,then they do live under the same oppression their ancestors dd. Apartheid  ended in 1991 idiot, many of the South Africans living now did endure apartheid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So who is living in the past? Because your last post would suggest that it's you.
> 
> But you said whites are living in the past. How?
Click to expand...


.You have the same mentality whites had in the 1700's. Your ass lives in the past.


----------



## ATL

IM2 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to think they've moved on from apartheid, but no, tit for tat in a continual cycle is what's happening, just like an old hillbilly feud, and you're ok with that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There can be no “moving on” when the reason they are there in the first place isn’t taken into consideration.  That’s like blaming the Native Americans for the Trail of Tears, or only blaming the US for killing the redcoats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If indians were attacking us en masse there would be blowback. They can sit around and cry all they want, nobody cares. It's like today's blacks, slavery didn't happen to them, they need to stop playing the victim card. Same thing with indians, they can mope around on a reservation or they can join the greater society and prosper. I bet most black South Africans weren't even alive during apartheid, so attacking whites is simply a racist thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another example of psychosis. Slavery wasn't the end. Apparently he 100 years after slavery didn't happen according to you. And for e Naïve Americans every day you whites think this us your country is an affront  to them. As long as you occupy it,then they do live under the same oppression their ancestors dd. Apartheid  ended in 1991 idiot, many of the South Africans living now did endure apartheid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So who is living in the past? Because your last post would suggest that it's you.
> 
> But you said whites are living in the past. How?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> .You have the same mentality whites had in the 1700's. Your ass lives in the past.
Click to expand...


True, sadly, many share that same mentality.  It enables them to marginalize civil rights movements, and the biggest way they do it is by calling it racist.


----------



## IM2

Taz said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, after reading the posts here, what has been established is that there are some members that are outraged over the whites in SA being oppressed by the government, having land that was taken from the indigenous people returned, but they have zero concern when apartheid was flourishing.  Even to the point that they are calling those that highlight the atrocities that occurred under apartheid, racists, for speaking about it....
> 
> Yea, I totally see how Trump won based upon middle ‘murica’s silent voice....
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to think they've moved on from apartheid, but no, tit for tat in a continual cycle is what's happening, just like an old hillbilly feud, and you're ok with that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's funny hw you white racists always want others to move on but your asses at still stuck in the past and wanting to return.to that past..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like when?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like Make America Great Again dumb ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not looking to go backwards, but forwards to greatness. Is that all you've got?
Click to expand...


You can't look forward when what you believe is backwards.


----------



## Taz

IM2 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to think they've moved on from apartheid, but no, tit for tat in a continual cycle is what's happening, just like an old hillbilly feud, and you're ok with that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There can be no “moving on” when the reason they are there in the first place isn’t taken into consideration.  That’s like blaming the Native Americans for the Trail of Tears, or only blaming the US for killing the redcoats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If indians were attacking us en masse there would be blowback. They can sit around and cry all they want, nobody cares. It's like today's blacks, slavery didn't happen to them, they need to stop playing the victim card. Same thing with indians, they can mope around on a reservation or they can join the greater society and prosper. I bet most black South Africans weren't even alive during apartheid, so attacking whites is simply a racist thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you are implying “might equals right”.  Ok, now the tables have turned in SA where the blacks are now asserting their “might”, so in your purview, they are in the right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never said any such thing, go re-read my post and please try again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"If indians were attacking us en masse there would be blowback."*
> 
> Yes you did.
> 
> .
Click to expand...

You guys are hard of English. If people are attacking us or anyone, nobody just sits by, they fight back. That has nothing to do with "might is right".


----------



## Taz

ATL said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to think they've moved on from apartheid, but no, tit for tat in a continual cycle is what's happening, just like an old hillbilly feud, and you're ok with that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There can be no “moving on” when the reason they are there in the first place isn’t taken into consideration.  That’s like blaming the Native Americans for the Trail of Tears, or only blaming the US for killing the redcoats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If indians were attacking us en masse there would be blowback. They can sit around and cry all they want, nobody cares. It's like today's blacks, slavery didn't happen to them, they need to stop playing the victim card. Same thing with indians, they can mope around on a reservation or they can join the greater society and prosper. I bet most black South Africans weren't even alive during apartheid, so attacking whites is simply a racist thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you are implying “might equals right”.  Ok, now the tables have turned in SA where the blacks are now asserting their “might”, so in your purview, they are in the right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never said any such thing, go re-read my post and please try again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, I read your post, which is why I responded.  You say “If indians were attacking us en masse there would be blowback‘, you do know that the only reason they were attacking anyone was because the invaders were taking their land and resources.  But you were ok with it, so might equals right.
> 
> Um...apartheid ended in the ‘90s.  You really think most SA’s were not alive then?  Really.
Click to expand...

I was talking about today, not the past. None of us were there, so it's not our problem. It's simply history. Don't blame whites today for that shit.


----------



## Taz

IM2 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to think they've moved on from apartheid, but no, tit for tat in a continual cycle is what's happening, just like an old hillbilly feud, and you're ok with that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There can be no “moving on” when the reason they are there in the first place isn’t taken into consideration.  That’s like blaming the Native Americans for the Trail of Tears, or only blaming the US for killing the redcoats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If indians were attacking us en masse there would be blowback. They can sit around and cry all they want, nobody cares. It's like today's blacks, slavery didn't happen to them, they need to stop playing the victim card. Same thing with indians, they can mope around on a reservation or they can join the greater society and prosper. I bet most black South Africans weren't even alive during apartheid, so attacking whites is simply a racist thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another example of psychosis. Slavery wasn't the end. Apparently he 100 years after slavery didn't happen according to you. And for e Naïve Americans every day you whites think this us your country is an affront  to them. As long as you occupy it,then they do live under the same oppression their ancestors dd. Apartheid  ended in 1991 idiot, many of the South Africans living now did endure apartheid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So who is living in the past? Because your last post would suggest that it's you.
> 
> But you said whites are living in the past. How?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> .You have the same mentality whites had in the 1700's. Your ass lives in the past.
Click to expand...

So you have nothing. Got it. Now go eat a banana, you're the one living in the past.


----------



## Taz

IM2 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to think they've moved on from apartheid, but no, tit for tat in a continual cycle is what's happening, just like an old hillbilly feud, and you're ok with that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's funny hw you white racists always want others to move on but your asses at still stuck in the past and wanting to return.to that past..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like when?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like Make America Great Again dumb ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not looking to go backwards, but forwards to greatness. Is that all you've got?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can't look forward when what you believe is backwards.
Click to expand...

So believing that the way forward for blacks is to stay in school and threat it with more importance is backwards? Um... no.


----------



## IM2

Taz said:


> ATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> There can be no “moving on” when the reason they are there in the first place isn’t taken into consideration.  That’s like blaming the Native Americans for the Trail of Tears, or only blaming the US for killing the redcoats.
> 
> 
> 
> If indians were attacking us en masse there would be blowback. They can sit around and cry all they want, nobody cares. It's like today's blacks, slavery didn't happen to them, they need to stop playing the victim card. Same thing with indians, they can mope around on a reservation or they can join the greater society and prosper. I bet most black South Africans weren't even alive during apartheid, so attacking whites is simply a racist thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you are implying “might equals right”.  Ok, now the tables have turned in SA where the blacks are now asserting their “might”, so in your purview, they are in the right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never said any such thing, go re-read my post and please try again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, I read your post, which is why I responded.  You say “If indians were attacking us en masse there would be blowback‘, you do know that the only reason they were attacking anyone was because the invaders were taking their land and resources.  But you were ok with it, so might equals right.
> 
> Um...apartheid ended in the ‘90s.  You really think most SA’s were not alive then?  Really.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was talking about today, not the past. None of us were there, so it's not our problem. It's simply history. Don't blame whites today for that shit.
Click to expand...


Today you are a racist and living. That's what you get blamed for. .And you will be blamed for the racism you have benefitted from.


----------



## IM2

Taz said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's funny hw you white racists always want others to move on but your asses at still stuck in the past and wanting to return.to that past..
> 
> 
> 
> Like when?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like Make America Great Again dumb ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not looking to go backwards, but forwards to greatness. Is that all you've got?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can't look forward when what you believe is backwards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So believing that the way forward for blacks is to stay in school and threat it with more importance is backwards? Um... no.
Click to expand...


Given that blacks have been doing that for over 150 years, what you believe is based upon a bunch of racist assertions that started in the past.


----------



## gipper

IM2 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are racists. They talk down to whitey and try to cause outrage because the superior white race keeps them all down.
> Its pathetic how they think. Poor insecure twats :/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You refuse to understand that we have documented evidence supporting us,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you have evidence you are inferior? No wonder you are so insecure :/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We have evidence of your racism. 241 years of it minimum from July 4, 1776 to right now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My ancestors fought to free yours and some of them died for the cause.  I know this means nothing to a dunce like you, but oh well.
> 
> I know you don't understand history, but if it weren't for whites, you would still be in Africa running around naked and just as ignorant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your ancestors did not fight to free mine. I understand history quite well, you seem to have the problem.
Click to expand...

We have been through this before, but apparently you come here new every day.

They did fight to free your ancestors.  They were devote Christians and devout abolitionists.  Read history.


----------



## IM2

Taz said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> There can be no “moving on” when the reason they are there in the first place isn’t taken into consideration.  That’s like blaming the Native Americans for the Trail of Tears, or only blaming the US for killing the redcoats.
> 
> 
> 
> If indians were attacking us en masse there would be blowback. They can sit around and cry all they want, nobody cares. It's like today's blacks, slavery didn't happen to them, they need to stop playing the victim card. Same thing with indians, they can mope around on a reservation or they can join the greater society and prosper. I bet most black South Africans weren't even alive during apartheid, so attacking whites is simply a racist thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another example of psychosis. Slavery wasn't the end. Apparently he 100 years after slavery didn't happen according to you. And for e Naïve Americans every day you whites think this us your country is an affront  to them. As long as you occupy it,then they do live under the same oppression their ancestors dd. Apartheid  ended in 1991 idiot, many of the South Africans living now did endure apartheid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So who is living in the past? Because your last post would suggest that it's you.
> 
> But you said whites are living in the past. How?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> .You have the same mentality whites had in the 1700's. Your ass lives in the past.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you have nothing. Got it. Now go eat a banana, you're the one living in the past.
Click to expand...


All I need is your opinion. Like you telling me to go eat a banana. That shows how your ass still has the same racist attitude whites had in the 1700's. That's living in the past and you're doing it.


----------



## Marion Morrison

IM2 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, after reading the posts here, what has been established is that there are some members that are outraged over the whites in SA being oppressed by the government, having land that was taken from the indigenous people returned, but they have zero concern when apartheid was flourishing.  Even to the point that they are calling those that highlight the atrocities that occurred under apartheid, racists, for speaking about it....
> 
> Yea, I totally see how Trump won based upon middle ‘murica’s silent voice....
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to think they've moved on from apartheid, but no, tit for tat in a continual cycle is what's happening, just like an old hillbilly feud, and you're ok with that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's funny hw you white racists always want others to move on but your asses at still stuck in the past and wanting to return.to that past..
Click to expand...


I look forward to the future! The future of watching you grow older and older, still waiting for that reparations check that never seems to arrive.


----------



## impuretrash

Who invented the modern conception of human rights? Who wrote the laws abolishing slavery? What about US civil rights legislation? That's right.


----------



## IM2

gipper said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You refuse to understand that we have documented evidence supporting us,
> 
> 
> 
> So you have evidence you are inferior? No wonder you are so insecure :/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We have evidence of your racism. 241 years of it minimum from July 4, 1776 to right now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My ancestors fought to free yours and some of them died for the cause.  I know this means nothing to a dunce like you, but oh well.
> 
> I know you don't understand history, but if it weren't for whites, you would still be in Africa running around naked and just as ignorant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your ancestors did not fight to free mine. I understand history quite well, you seem to have the problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We have been through this before, but apparently you come here new every day.
> 
> They did fight to free your ancestors.  They were devote Christians and devout abolitionists.  Read history.
Click to expand...


I have read plenty of history and whites did fight to free my ancestors.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

IM2 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 'south africa' is very violent , probably one of the most violent places in the world .   Farmers are tortured and murdered and most of them are White , descendants of good hard working people .  Get rid of them and you just might starve  IM2 .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They descended from rapists, murderers, and robbers. That's how they got the land. I won't be starving if they are removed from that stolen land
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You might not be, but the South Africans will starve.  The same thing happened when your buddy mugabe stole all the white farms in zimbabwe.  That country was once the bread basket of Africa, now it can't even feed itself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I doubt that anyone will starve. And really whites need to shut up about Mugabe.  For 887 years  Zimbabwe was doing quite fine. Whites decided to colonize a fully functioning nation and ruined it.
Click to expand...


LOL, Rhodesia was a gem of Africa, Zimbabwe is a tarnish of Africa.

Mugabe destroyed it all.


----------



## IM2

Marion Morrison said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, after reading the posts here, what has been established is that there are some members that are outraged over the whites in SA being oppressed by the government, having land that was taken from the indigenous people returned, but they have zero concern when apartheid was flourishing.  Even to the point that they are calling those that highlight the atrocities that occurred under apartheid, racists, for speaking about it....
> 
> Yea, I totally see how Trump won based upon middle ‘murica’s silent voice....
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to think they've moved on from apartheid, but no, tit for tat in a continual cycle is what's happening, just like an old hillbilly feud, and you're ok with that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's funny hw you white racists always want others to move on but your asses at still stuck in the past and wanting to return.to that past..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I look forward to the future! The future of watching you grow older and older, still waiting for that reparations check.
Click to expand...


You keep on watching and I'll keep on getting my retirement check.. So look forward to the future of a dead America because whitey thought it was funny to break spiritual law by enslaving people and not ever paying them.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

IM2 said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> and a bit of info on 'sud african' murders of Boer Farmers .  ---   #FarmMurders hashtag on Twitter  ---   check it out IM2 .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No. The boer farmers killed to get that land.
Click to expand...

'
As did Bantu peoples, keep in mind the San Bushman are the indigenous peoples of Southern Africa, today the San Bushman is on the verge of getting their heritage permanently destroyed, the Bushman shall vanish from the Earth if these patterns continue.


----------



## IM2

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 'south africa' is very violent , probably one of the most violent places in the world .   Farmers are tortured and murdered and most of them are White , descendants of good hard working people .  Get rid of them and you just might starve  IM2 .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They descended from rapists, murderers, and robbers. That's how they got the land. I won't be starving if they are removed from that stolen land
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You might not be, but the South Africans will starve.  The same thing happened when your buddy mugabe stole all the white farms in zimbabwe.  That country was once the bread basket of Africa, now it can't even feed itself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I doubt that anyone will starve. And really whites need to shut up about Mugabe.  For 887 years  Zimbabwe was doing quite fine. Whites decided to colonize a fully functioning nation and ruined it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, Rhodesia was a gem of Africa, Zimbabwe is a tarnish of Africa.
> 
> Mugabe destroyed it all.
Click to expand...


Mugabe didn't destroy shit Rhodes did.


----------



## IM2

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> and a bit of info on 'sud african' murders of Boer Farmers .  ---   #FarmMurders hashtag on Twitter  ---   check it out IM2 .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No. The boer farmers killed to get that land.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> '
> As did Bantu peoples, keep in mind the San Bushman are the indigenous peoples of Southern Africa, today the San Bushman is on the verge of getting their heritage permanently destroyed, the Bushman shall vanish from the Earth if these patterns continue.
Click to expand...


Nobody is listening to your racist ass trying to describe events in Africa.


----------



## IM2

impuretrash said:


> Who invented the modern conception of human rights? Who wrote the laws abolishing slavery? What about US civil rights legislation? That's right.



Not whitey.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

IM2 said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> silly guy ,  hey , if 'Sud Africa' follows the same policies and practices as 'mugabes' he11hole' it only makes sense that there will be starvation .  Hey , i can put up info comparing the 2 countries and info on 'zimbabwes' starvation but you'd only whine , cry and call names   IM2 .
> 
> 
> 
> you 've been shown the issue of how whites like you have benefitted from racism and you've done nothing but cry and all names.
Click to expand...


If we've benefited from "Racism" why the F*** should we want to be against "Racism" then?

Besides, if you mean by benefiting from "Colonialism" or "Slavery" which aren't necessarily racism.

Explain why Brazil didn't amount to all too much having been massive slavers, and also a colonial power.

The fact of the matter is had Brazil had a more intelligent, and productive work-force they would be just like the U.S.A.

This is a big part of the reason why I'm a race realist, I do in fact express concern over the Third-World condition being promoted by the Third-World mentality.


----------



## impuretrash

IM2 said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who invented the modern conception of human rights? Who wrote the laws abolishing slavery? What about US civil rights legislation? That's right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not whitey.
Click to expand...




Is that so..?


----------



## IM2

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> silly guy ,  hey , if 'Sud Africa' follows the same policies and practices as 'mugabes' he11hole' it only makes sense that there will be starvation .  Hey , i can put up info comparing the 2 countries and info on 'zimbabwes' starvation but you'd only whine , cry and call names   IM2 .
> 
> 
> 
> you 've been shown the issue of how whites like you have benefitted from racism and you've done nothing but cry and all names.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If we've benefited from "Racism" why the F*** should we want to be against "Racism" then?
> 
> Besides, if you mean by benefiting from "Colonialism" or "Slavery" which aren't necessarily racism.
> 
> Explain why Brazil didn't amount to all too much having been massive slavers, and also a colonial power.
> 
> The fact of the matter is had Brazil had a more intelligent, and productive work-force they would be just like the U.S.A.
> 
> This is a big part of the reason why I'm a race realist, I do in fact express concern over the Third-World condition being promoted by the Third-World mentality.
Click to expand...


You are not a race realist, you are a racist. A dumb ass uneducated white racist.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Asclepias said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course in small minds like yours, any criticism of you or blacks in general, is racist.  LMFAO.
> 
> Get over yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> The issue is not about being white and therefore unable to criticize black people.
> 
> How the fuck you or anyone could believe _that_ in a global culture where critique of black people is a 24-7, daily, hourly, minute-by-minute pastime is beyond me.
> 
> Rather the issue is,  what have you done to solve this problem ?
> 
> Because if the answer to that last question is "nothing" and if you think racism solved if black people do X,Y and Z and white people also don't have to do anything then you shouldn’t be surprised when the likes of me IM2 or Asclepias think you’re full of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> --------------------------------------------   fix your own problems Paul !!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then stop your fucking whining about whites being kicked out of Africa.  The true owners are taking back charge of their countries.
Click to expand...


Well, I'd say that the true owners of Europe should take back charge of their countries, agreed?

Let's start by deporting all the African, and Muslims out of Europe,agreed?

Thing is while South Africa, and Zimbabwe have supported such, it barely hits the radar in the West, however if such was done by Whites, there would be a chaos panic attack in the media about Whites deporting the poor Africans, and Muslims.

There's clearly an anti-White agenda out there, you'd have to be blind to not know it.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

IM2 said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even if they have to steal and murder to get the land?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.
> 
> You don't debate with a white supremacist. You kill them and then dig the bastards up and kill them again because they didn't die hard enough the first time.
> 
> Nothing to steal because it was not there land in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What about black supremacists? Im trying to decide if i should put you on ignore since there isnt a reason to debate hateful racist assholes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Black supremacists? LOL!
Click to expand...


You are indeed a Black supremacist, you put Black interests first, and you are a Black racist too, considering you've looked down on Whites as morally inferior all the time.

Why is it so hard to mention the obvious?


----------



## IM2

impuretrash said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who invented the modern conception of human rights? Who wrote the laws abolishing slavery? What about US civil rights legislation? That's right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not whitey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that so..?
Click to expand...


Human rights isn't a modern concept.  Whites wrote laws creating legalized slavery. Whites wrote laws denying civil rights. So then all whites have done is try to correct their fuck ups.


----------



## IM2

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course in small minds like yours, any criticism of you or blacks in general, is racist.  LMFAO.
> 
> Get over yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> The issue is not about being white and therefore unable to criticize black people.
> 
> How the fuck you or anyone could believe _that_ in a global culture where critique of black people is a 24-7, daily, hourly, minute-by-minute pastime is beyond me.
> 
> Rather the issue is,  what have you done to solve this problem ?
> 
> Because if the answer to that last question is "nothing" and if you think racism solved if black people do X,Y and Z and white people also don't have to do anything then you shouldn’t be surprised when the likes of me IM2 or Asclepias think you’re full of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> --------------------------------------------   fix your own problems Paul !!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then stop your fucking whining about whites being kicked out of Africa.  The true owners are taking back charge of their countries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I'd say that the true owners of Europe should take back charge of their countries, agreed?
> 
> Let's start by deporting all the African, and Muslims out of Europe,agreed?
> 
> Thing is while South Africa, and Zimbabwe have supported such, it barely hits the radar in the West, however if such was done by Whites, there would be a chaos panic attack in the media about Whites deporting the poor Africans, and Muslims.
> 
> There's clearly an anti-White agenda out there, you'd have to be blind to not know it.
Click to expand...


There is no anti white agenda.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

IM2 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> silly guy ,  hey , if 'Sud Africa' follows the same policies and practices as 'mugabes' he11hole' it only makes sense that there will be starvation .  Hey , i can put up info comparing the 2 countries and info on 'zimbabwes' starvation but you'd only whine , cry and call names   IM2 .
> 
> 
> 
> you 've been shown the issue of how whites like you have benefitted from racism and you've done nothing but cry and all names.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If we've benefited from "Racism" why the F*** should we want to be against "Racism" then?
> 
> Besides, if you mean by benefiting from "Colonialism" or "Slavery" which aren't necessarily racism.
> 
> Explain why Brazil didn't amount to all too much having been massive slavers, and also a colonial power.
> 
> The fact of the matter is had Brazil had a more intelligent, and productive work-force they would be just like the U.S.A.
> 
> This is a big part of the reason why I'm a race realist, I do in fact express concern over the Third-World condition being promoted by the Third-World mentality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are not a race realist, you are a racist. A dumb ass uneducated white racist.
Click to expand...


LOL, So says the dumb-dumb who can't figure out basic elementary school concepts like Per-Capita, or Proportions.

What's wrong with being a White-racist?

There's really no evidence of Racial equality, for example we know that there's sweeping disparities between races in general, and that there's strong genetic components behind such.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

IM2 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course in small minds like yours, any criticism of you or blacks in general, is racist.  LMFAO.
> 
> Get over yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> The issue is not about being white and therefore unable to criticize black people.
> 
> How the fuck you or anyone could believe _that_ in a global culture where critique of black people is a 24-7, daily, hourly, minute-by-minute pastime is beyond me.
> 
> Rather the issue is,  what have you done to solve this problem ?
> 
> Because if the answer to that last question is "nothing" and if you think racism solved if black people do X,Y and Z and white people also don't have to do anything then you shouldn’t be surprised when the likes of me IM2 or Asclepias think you’re full of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> --------------------------------------------   fix your own problems Paul !!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then stop your fucking whining about whites being kicked out of Africa.  The true owners are taking back charge of their countries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I'd say that the true owners of Europe should take back charge of their countries, agreed?
> 
> Let's start by deporting all the African, and Muslims out of Europe,agreed?
> 
> Thing is while South Africa, and Zimbabwe have supported such, it barely hits the radar in the West, however if such was done by Whites, there would be a chaos panic attack in the media about Whites deporting the poor Africans, and Muslims.
> 
> There's clearly an anti-White agenda out there, you'd have to be blind to not know it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no anti white agenda.
Click to expand...


From Affirmative Action kicking more qualified Whites to the curb especially in college entry, to Black History Month promoting Black achievements, while  Whites achievements aren't promoted as such.
Then you have Whites being anti-Immigration being  treated with raw malice, while Blacks being anti-Immigration in South Africa is treated with ignoring the situation.

Absolutely there is an anti-White agenda.


----------



## impuretrash

IM2 said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who invented the modern conception of human rights? Who wrote the laws abolishing slavery? What about US civil rights legislation? That's right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not whitey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that so..?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Human rights isn't a modern concept.  Whites wrote laws creating legalized slavery. Whites wrote laws denying civil rights. So then all whites have done is try to correct their fuck ups.
Click to expand...





You think ancient civilizations believed in human rights?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

IM2 said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who invented the modern conception of human rights? Who wrote the laws abolishing slavery? What about US civil rights legislation? That's right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not whitey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that so..?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Human rights isn't a modern concept.  Whites wrote laws creating legalized slavery. Whites wrote laws denying civil rights. So then all whites have done is try to correct their fuck ups.
Click to expand...


Yeah, well some White nations abolished slavery successfully from the late Medieval era, like Poland, and Lithuania.

You say Black individuals should be treated as individuals, not as collective for Black bad Apple criminals.

However, when it comes to Whites, you point blank point fingers at the whole damn White race, even people who have nothing to do with oppressing Blacks.

So, which is it?

Collective guilt, or Individual Bad Apples?


----------



## IM2

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even if they have to steal and murder to get the land?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.
> 
> You don't debate with a white supremacist. You kill them and then dig the bastards up and kill them again because they didn't die hard enough the first time.
> 
> Nothing to steal because it was not there land in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What about black supremacists? Im trying to decide if i should put you on ignore since there isnt a reason to debate hateful racist assholes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Black supremacists? LOL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are indeed a Black supremacist, you put Black interests first, and you are a Black racist too, considering you've looked down on Whites as morally inferior all the time.
> 
> Why is it so hard to mention the obvious?
Click to expand...


I'm not a black supremacist, me putting the concerns of blacks first doesn't make me one, I've never looked down on whites or have stated they are orally inferior.

I oppose only whites who are racists. Not all whites. You are offended because you are a white racist.


----------



## pismoe

all a person need do is look at the third world to see inferior societies .   Also look at those societies where slavery is still legal .  Its funny , all one needs to do is type a countries name into google and a person can view pretty much every society [on 'video'] in 'africa' or anywhere else in the world to see reality of 'africa' and the rest of the third world .  -------------  just a comment .


----------



## TNHarley

pismoe said:


> all a person need do is look at the third world to see inferior societies .   Also look at those societies where slavery is still legal .  Its funny , all one needs to do is type a countries name into google and a person can view pretty much every society on video in 'africa' or anywhere else in the world to see reality .  -------------  just a comment .


Yeah i think its funny when people say "whites are so violent they are the most violent race on the planet" while africa is constantly engaged in war and they have MILLIONS of slaves. Children included.
Ignorance at its best.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

IM2 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even if they have to steal and murder to get the land?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.
> 
> You don't debate with a white supremacist. You kill them and then dig the bastards up and kill them again because they didn't die hard enough the first time.
> 
> Nothing to steal because it was not there land in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What about black supremacists? Im trying to decide if i should put you on ignore since there isnt a reason to debate hateful racist assholes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Black supremacists? LOL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are indeed a Black supremacist, you put Black interests first, and you are a Black racist too, considering you've looked down on Whites as morally inferior all the time.
> 
> Why is it so hard to mention the obvious?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not a black supremacist, me putting the concerns of blacks first doesn't make me one, I've never looked down on whites or have stated they are orally inferior.
> 
> I oppose only whites who are racists. Not all whites. You are offended because you are a white racist.
Click to expand...


You are a Black Supremacist Racist, you clearly put Black interests first, and you constantly point fingers at Whites as the boogie-man.

It's hard to believe you're not aware of this?


----------



## IM2

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who invented the modern conception of human rights? Who wrote the laws abolishing slavery? What about US civil rights legislation? That's right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not whitey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that so..?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Human rights isn't a modern concept.  Whites wrote laws creating legalized slavery. Whites wrote laws denying civil rights. So then all whites have done is try to correct their fuck ups.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, well some White nations abolished slavery successfully from the late Medieval era, like Poland, and Lithuania.
> 
> You say Black individuals should be treated as individuals, not as collective for Black bad Apple criminals.
> 
> However, when it comes to Whites, you point blank point fingers at the whole damn White race, even people who have nothing to do with oppressing Blacks.
> 
> So, which is it?
> 
> Collective guilt, or Individual Bad Apples?
Click to expand...


Well it's like this dumb ass, I have done nothing of the sort. Also I can say that laws and policies did benefit the entire white race because they did. You need to learn to face the truth. And if you want to try me that's what you will do.


----------



## IM2

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.
> 
> You don't debate with a white supremacist. You kill them and then dig the bastards up and kill them again because they didn't die hard enough the first time.
> 
> Nothing to steal because it was not there land in the first place.
> 
> 
> 
> What about black supremacists? Im trying to decide if i should put you on ignore since there isnt a reason to debate hateful racist assholes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Black supremacists? LOL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are indeed a Black supremacist, you put Black interests first, and you are a Black racist too, considering you've looked down on Whites as morally inferior all the time.
> 
> Why is it so hard to mention the obvious?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not a black supremacist, me putting the concerns of blacks first doesn't make me one, I've never looked down on whites or have stated they are orally inferior.
> 
> I oppose only whites who are racists. Not all whites. You are offended because you are a white racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a Black Supremacist Racist, you clearly put Black interests first, and you constantly point fingers at Whites as the boogie-man.
> 
> It's hard to believe you're not aware of this?
Click to expand...


I'm black, so I guess I am to put white interests above my own survival. I point fingers where they should be pointed. That's not a belief in racial supremacy.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

IM2 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who invented the modern conception of human rights? Who wrote the laws abolishing slavery? What about US civil rights legislation? That's right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not whitey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that so..?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Human rights isn't a modern concept.  Whites wrote laws creating legalized slavery. Whites wrote laws denying civil rights. So then all whites have done is try to correct their fuck ups.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, well some White nations abolished slavery successfully from the late Medieval era, like Poland, and Lithuania.
> 
> You say Black individuals should be treated as individuals, not as collective for Black bad Apple criminals.
> 
> However, when it comes to Whites, you point blank point fingers at the whole damn White race, even people who have nothing to do with oppressing Blacks.
> 
> So, which is it?
> 
> Collective guilt, or Individual Bad Apples?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well it's like this dumb ass, I have done nothing of the sort. Also I can say that laws and policies did benefit the entire white race because they did. You need to learn to face the truth. And if you want to try me that's what you will do.
Click to expand...


Well, many Blacks like to point out that Whites getting more Government Veterans funding in the 50's created a vibrant White middle class by propping up their incomes, however if true, then Blacks also must have not only got more Government Veterans funding, but also more Welfare funding in recent years, yet no such luck.

So, which is it?

Oh, and keep in mind slightly above Middle-Class Prince George's County, Maryland is a high murder rate, low poverty rate, Black dominated county.

It seems that race is indeed a factor, income not as much.


----------



## IM2

TNHarley said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> all a person need do is look at the third world to see inferior societies .   Also look at those societies where slavery is still legal .  Its funny , all one needs to do is type a countries name into google and a person can view pretty much every society on video in 'africa' or anywhere else in the world to see reality .  -------------  just a comment .
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah i think its funny when people say "whites are so violent they are the most violent race on the planet" while africa is constantly engaged in war and they have MILLIONS of slaves. Children included.
> Ignorance at its best.
Click to expand...


I think its funny how many dumb whites here haven't studied the first thing about Africa posting opinions like you do.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

IM2 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> What about black supremacists? Im trying to decide if i should put you on ignore since there isnt a reason to debate hateful racist assholes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black supremacists? LOL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are indeed a Black supremacist, you put Black interests first, and you are a Black racist too, considering you've looked down on Whites as morally inferior all the time.
> 
> Why is it so hard to mention the obvious?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not a black supremacist, me putting the concerns of blacks first doesn't make me one, I've never looked down on whites or have stated they are orally inferior.
> 
> I oppose only whites who are racists. Not all whites. You are offended because you are a white racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a Black Supremacist Racist, you clearly put Black interests first, and you constantly point fingers at Whites as the boogie-man.
> 
> It's hard to believe you're not aware of this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm black, so I guess I am to put white interests above my own survival. I point fingers where they should be pointed. That's not a belief in racial supremacy.
Click to expand...


Oh, but when one is White it's only okay if they put Black Interests above White interests, God forbid if a White puts White interests first, then he's an evil Nazi, but Black supremacy is readily promoted in this society.

Case, and point, proof of a anti-White agenda.


----------



## TNHarley

IM2 said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> all a person need do is look at the third world to see inferior societies .   Also look at those societies where slavery is still legal .  Its funny , all one needs to do is type a countries name into google and a person can view pretty much every society on video in 'africa' or anywhere else in the world to see reality .  -------------  just a comment .
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah i think its funny when people say "whites are so violent they are the most violent race on the planet" while africa is constantly engaged in war and they have MILLIONS of slaves. Children included.
> Ignorance at its best.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think its funny how many dumb whites here haven't studied the first thing about Africa posting opinions like you do.
Click to expand...

Please, by all means, dumbfuck, correct me.


----------



## pismoe

he is aware , Paul is more transparent with his plans if he ever gets his way as he taps his toes and sings  , ---  'Bring me my machine gun and lets kill us some Boers ' .   Its a Number ONE tune in 's.africa' .


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

IM2 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who invented the modern conception of human rights? Who wrote the laws abolishing slavery? What about US civil rights legislation? That's right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not whitey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that so..?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Human rights isn't a modern concept.  Whites wrote laws creating legalized slavery. Whites wrote laws denying civil rights. So then all whites have done is try to correct their fuck ups.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, well some White nations abolished slavery successfully from the late Medieval era, like Poland, and Lithuania.
> 
> You say Black individuals should be treated as individuals, not as collective for Black bad Apple criminals.
> 
> However, when it comes to Whites, you point blank point fingers at the whole damn White race, even people who have nothing to do with oppressing Blacks.
> 
> So, which is it?
> 
> Collective guilt, or Individual Bad Apples?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well it's like this dumb ass, I have done nothing of the sort. Also I can say that laws and policies did benefit the entire white race because they did. You need to learn to face the truth. And if you want to try me that's what you will do.
Click to expand...


So, Whites in Russia benefited from U.S.A racial laws, and racial policies?

No, not really, I don't know how you figure the whole of the White race benefited there?

You're clearly off your rocker.


----------



## IM2

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not whitey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that so..?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Human rights isn't a modern concept.  Whites wrote laws creating legalized slavery. Whites wrote laws denying civil rights. So then all whites have done is try to correct their fuck ups.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, well some White nations abolished slavery successfully from the late Medieval era, like Poland, and Lithuania.
> 
> You say Black individuals should be treated as individuals, not as collective for Black bad Apple criminals.
> 
> However, when it comes to Whites, you point blank point fingers at the whole damn White race, even people who have nothing to do with oppressing Blacks.
> 
> So, which is it?
> 
> Collective guilt, or Individual Bad Apples?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well it's like this dumb ass, I have done nothing of the sort. Also I can say that laws and policies did benefit the entire white race because they did. You need to learn to face the truth. And if you want to try me that's what you will do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, many Blacks like to point out that Whites getting more Government Veterans funding in the 50's created a vibrant White middle class by propping up their incomes, however if true, then Blacks also must have not only got more Government Veterans funding, but also more Welfare funding in recent years, yet no such luck.
> 
> So, which is it?
> 
> Oh, and keep in mind slightly above Middle-Class Prince George's County, Maryland is a high murder rate, low poverty rate, Black dominated county.
> 
> It seems that race is indeed a factor, income not as much.
Click to expand...


Since it didn't happen that way, just do us all a favor and STFU. You've been shown how there are more back counties besides the one you always use as an example, with very low crime.


----------



## impuretrash

IM2 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> What about black supremacists? Im trying to decide if i should put you on ignore since there isnt a reason to debate hateful racist assholes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black supremacists? LOL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are indeed a Black supremacist, you put Black interests first, and you are a Black racist too, considering you've looked down on Whites as morally inferior all the time.
> 
> Why is it so hard to mention the obvious?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not a black supremacist, me putting the concerns of blacks first doesn't make me one, I've never looked down on whites or have stated they are orally inferior.
> 
> I oppose only whites who are racists. Not all whites. You are offended because you are a white racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a Black Supremacist Racist, you clearly put Black interests first, and you constantly point fingers at Whites as the boogie-man.
> 
> It's hard to believe you're not aware of this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm black, so I guess I am to put white interests above my own survival. I point fingers where they should be pointed. That's not a belief in racial supremacy.
Click to expand...





You wouldn't even have been born if not for whitey


----------



## pismoe

IM2 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> What about black supremacists? Im trying to decide if i should put you on ignore since there isnt a reason to debate hateful racist assholes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black supremacists? LOL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are indeed a Black supremacist, you put Black interests first, and you are a Black racist too, considering you've looked down on Whites as morally inferior all the time.
> 
> Why is it so hard to mention the obvious?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not a black supremacist, me putting the concerns of blacks first doesn't make me one, I've never looked down on whites or have stated they are orally inferior.
> 
> I oppose only whites who are racists. Not all whites. You are offended because you are a white racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a Black Supremacist Racist, you clearly put Black interests first, and you constantly point fingers at Whites as the boogie-man.
> 
> It's hard to believe you're not aware of this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm black, so I guess I am to put white interests above my own survival. I point fingers where they should be pointed. That's not a belief in racial supremacy.
Click to expand...

--------------------------------   I've asked before , where about do you live in 'africa' Paul ??


----------



## IM2

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not whitey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that so..?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Human rights isn't a modern concept.  Whites wrote laws creating legalized slavery. Whites wrote laws denying civil rights. So then all whites have done is try to correct their fuck ups.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, well some White nations abolished slavery successfully from the late Medieval era, like Poland, and Lithuania.
> 
> You say Black individuals should be treated as individuals, not as collective for Black bad Apple criminals.
> 
> However, when it comes to Whites, you point blank point fingers at the whole damn White race, even people who have nothing to do with oppressing Blacks.
> 
> So, which is it?
> 
> Collective guilt, or Individual Bad Apples?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well it's like this dumb ass, I have done nothing of the sort. Also I can say that laws and policies did benefit the entire white race because they did. You need to learn to face the truth. And if you want to try me that's what you will do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, Whites in Russia benefited from U.S.A racial laws, and racial policies?
> 
> No, not really, I don't know how you figure the whole of the White race benefited there?
> 
> You're clearly off your rocker.
Click to expand...


You are acting stupid because you know I'm talking about America. Don't try using the usual chickenshit white racist diversion.


----------



## IM2

impuretrash said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black supremacists? LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are indeed a Black supremacist, you put Black interests first, and you are a Black racist too, considering you've looked down on Whites as morally inferior all the time.
> 
> Why is it so hard to mention the obvious?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not a black supremacist, me putting the concerns of blacks first doesn't make me one, I've never looked down on whites or have stated they are orally inferior.
> 
> I oppose only whites who are racists. Not all whites. You are offended because you are a white racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a Black Supremacist Racist, you clearly put Black interests first, and you constantly point fingers at Whites as the boogie-man.
> 
> It's hard to believe you're not aware of this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm black, so I guess I am to put white interests above my own survival. I point fingers where they should be pointed. That's not a belief in racial supremacy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You wouldn't even have been born if not for whitey
Click to expand...


I really doubt that.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

IM2 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that so..?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Human rights isn't a modern concept.  Whites wrote laws creating legalized slavery. Whites wrote laws denying civil rights. So then all whites have done is try to correct their fuck ups.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, well some White nations abolished slavery successfully from the late Medieval era, like Poland, and Lithuania.
> 
> You say Black individuals should be treated as individuals, not as collective for Black bad Apple criminals.
> 
> However, when it comes to Whites, you point blank point fingers at the whole damn White race, even people who have nothing to do with oppressing Blacks.
> 
> So, which is it?
> 
> Collective guilt, or Individual Bad Apples?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well it's like this dumb ass, I have done nothing of the sort. Also I can say that laws and policies did benefit the entire white race because they did. You need to learn to face the truth. And if you want to try me that's what you will do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, Whites in Russia benefited from U.S.A racial laws, and racial policies?
> 
> No, not really, I don't know how you figure the whole of the White race benefited there?
> 
> You're clearly off your rocker.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are acting stupid because you know I'm talking about America. Don't try using the usual chickenshit white racist diversion.
Click to expand...


So, my Polish ancestors who came to the U.S.A in the 20th century, somehow benefited from U.S.A racial laws / racial policies?

Well, if you believe that this is true, due to "Economic benefits" then so did Blacks in America also gain from the same "Economic benefits"

So, which is it, it seems it's always been about getting yours at all costs.

You like to paint all Whites with the boogie-man brush.


----------



## IM2

pismoe said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black supremacists? LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are indeed a Black supremacist, you put Black interests first, and you are a Black racist too, considering you've looked down on Whites as morally inferior all the time.
> 
> Why is it so hard to mention the obvious?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not a black supremacist, me putting the concerns of blacks first doesn't make me one, I've never looked down on whites or have stated they are orally inferior.
> 
> I oppose only whites who are racists. Not all whites. You are offended because you are a white racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a Black Supremacist Racist, you clearly put Black interests first, and you constantly point fingers at Whites as the boogie-man.
> 
> It's hard to believe you're not aware of this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm black, so I guess I am to put white interests above my own survival. I point fingers where they should be pointed. That's not a belief in racial supremacy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> --------------------------------   I've asked before , where about do you live in 'africa' Paul ??
Click to expand...


.Where about do you live in Africa? .


----------



## pismoe

America is fine and Americans of ALL races have it made .  As proof look at all the third worlders that are storming the USA trying to get here .    Sad for Real Americans of All races but it is the way that it is  IM2 .


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

pismoe said:


> America is fine Americans of ALL races have it made .  As proof look at all the third worlders that are storming the USA trying to get here .    Sad for Real Americans of All races but it is the way that it is  IM2 .



Well, IM2 actually doesn't seem to mind that a bunch of illegal-Mexicans are out competing Blacks out of work, and undermining their schools out of taxes,  or the Mexican vs Black gang-wars, and how Mexicans are pushing Blacks out of neighborhoods, especially Compton which is now majority Mexican, and once was majority Black, IM2  likes the strength by numbers against the White boogie-man


----------



## impuretrash

pismoe said:


> America is fine and Americans of ALL races have it made .  As proof look at all the third worlders that are storming the USA trying to get here .    Sad for Real Americans of All races but it is the way that it is  IM2 .


----------



## IM2

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Human rights isn't a modern concept.  Whites wrote laws creating legalized slavery. Whites wrote laws denying civil rights. So then all whites have done is try to correct their fuck ups.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, well some White nations abolished slavery successfully from the late Medieval era, like Poland, and Lithuania.
> 
> You say Black individuals should be treated as individuals, not as collective for Black bad Apple criminals.
> 
> However, when it comes to Whites, you point blank point fingers at the whole damn White race, even people who have nothing to do with oppressing Blacks.
> 
> So, which is it?
> 
> Collective guilt, or Individual Bad Apples?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well it's like this dumb ass, I have done nothing of the sort. Also I can say that laws and policies did benefit the entire white race because they did. You need to learn to face the truth. And if you want to try me that's what you will do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, Whites in Russia benefited from U.S.A racial laws, and racial policies?
> 
> No, not really, I don't know how you figure the whole of the White race benefited there?
> 
> You're clearly off your rocker.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are acting stupid because you know I'm talking about America. Don't try using the usual chickenshit white racist diversion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, my Polish ancestors who came to the U.S.A in the 20th century, somehow benefited from U.S.A racial laws / racial policies?
> 
> Well, if you believe that this is true, due to "Economic benefits" then so did Blacks in America also gain from the same "Economic benefits"
> 
> So, which is it, it seems it's always been about getting yours at all costs.
> 
> You like to paint all Whites with the boogie-man brush.
Click to expand...


They did. Blacks did not. And you can quit using that last dumb ass line. For you just  need to learn that if you want to debate or argue with someone black we are not going to accept your bullshit, We know that whites from Europe put down ethic differences when they got America and v\became white. That incudes you Polish.


----------



## IM2

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> America is fine Americans of ALL races have it made .  As proof look at all the third worlders that are storming the USA trying to get here .    Sad for Real Americans of All races but it is the way that it is  IM2 .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, IM2 actually doesn't seem to mind that a bunch of illegal-Mexicans are out competing Blacks out of work, and undermining their schools out of taxes,  or the Mexican vs Black gang-wars, and how Mexicans are pushing Blacks out of neighborhoods, especially Compton which is now majority Mexican, and once was majority Black, IM2  likes the strength by numbers against the White boogie-man
Click to expand...


That's not happening.


----------



## Unkotare

Missourian said:


> What's happening there will happen here...




Why?


----------



## Taz

IM2 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like when?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like Make America Great Again dumb ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not looking to go backwards, but forwards to greatness. Is that all you've got?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can't look forward when what you believe is backwards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So believing that the way forward for blacks is to stay in school and threat it with more importance is backwards? Um... no.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Given that blacks have been doing that for over 150 years, what you believe is based upon a bunch of racist assertions that started in the past.
Click to expand...

You're delusional, which of course, is part of the problem.


----------



## impuretrash

Unkotare said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's happening there will happen here...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why?
Click to expand...



Because the left and the media has been fostering resentment towards whitey for decades. IM2 didn't just come up with these ideas on his own, he's too dumb for that.


----------



## Taz

IM2 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, after reading the posts here, what has been established is that there are some members that are outraged over the whites in SA being oppressed by the government, having land that was taken from the indigenous people returned, but they have zero concern when apartheid was flourishing.  Even to the point that they are calling those that highlight the atrocities that occurred under apartheid, racists, for speaking about it....
> 
> Yea, I totally see how Trump won based upon middle ‘murica’s silent voice....
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to think they've moved on from apartheid, but no, tit for tat in a continual cycle is what's happening, just like an old hillbilly feud, and you're ok with that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's funny hw you white racists always want others to move on but your asses at still stuck in the past and wanting to return.to that past..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I look forward to the future! The future of watching you grow older and older, still waiting for that reparations check.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You keep on watching and I'll keep on getting my retirement check.. So look forward to the future of a dead America because whitey thought it was funny to break spiritual law by enslaving people and not ever paying them.
Click to expand...

The people who were enslaved are all dead. Did you even know that?


----------



## westwall

IM2 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 'south africa' is very violent , probably one of the most violent places in the world .   Farmers are tortured and murdered and most of them are White , descendants of good hard working people .  Get rid of them and you just might starve  IM2 .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They descended from rapists, murderers, and robbers. That's how they got the land. I won't be starving if they are removed from that stolen land
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You might not be, but the South Africans will starve.  The same thing happened when your buddy mugabe stole all the white farms in zimbabwe.  That country was once the bread basket of Africa, now it can't even feed itself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I doubt that anyone will starve. And really whites need to shut up about Mugabe.  For 887 years  Zimbabwe was doing quite fine. Whites decided to colonize a fully functioning nation and ruined it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, Rhodesia was a gem of Africa, Zimbabwe is a tarnish of Africa.
> 
> Mugabe destroyed it all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mugabe didn't destroy shit Rhodes did.
Click to expand...






By this statement you mark yourself as either batshit crazy, or moronically stupid.


----------



## Unkotare

impuretrash said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's happening there will happen here...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Because the left and the media has been fostering resentment towards whitey for decades. IM2 didn't just come up with these ideas on his own, he's too dumb for that.
Click to expand...



This paranoia is just pathetic.


----------



## impuretrash

Unkotare said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's happening there will happen here...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Because the left and the media has been fostering resentment towards whitey for decades. IM2 didn't just come up with these ideas on his own, he's too dumb for that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> This paranoia is just pathetic.
Click to expand...


Your head in the sand hope it all goes away attitude is what's truly pathetic.


----------



## Unkotare

pismoe said:


> America is fine and Americans of ALL races have it made .  As proof look at all the third worlders that are storming the USA trying to get here .    Sad for Real Americans of All races but it is the way that it is  IM2 .



You can't even see your contradiction, can you?


----------



## Unkotare

impuretrash said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's happening there will happen here...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Because the left and the media has been fostering resentment towards whitey for decades. IM2 didn't just come up with these ideas on his own, he's too dumb for that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> This paranoia is just pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your head in the sand hope it all goes away attitude is what's truly pathetic.
Click to expand...



Hope what goes away?


----------



## impuretrash

Unkotare said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's happening there will happen here...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Because the left and the media has been fostering resentment towards whitey for decades. IM2 didn't just come up with these ideas on his own, he's too dumb for that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> This paranoia is just pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your head in the sand hope it all goes away attitude is what's truly pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Hope what goes away?
Click to expand...



Black resentment towards whitey.


----------



## Unkotare

impuretrash said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because the left and the media has been fostering resentment towards whitey for decades. IM2 didn't just come up with these ideas on his own, he's too dumb for that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> This paranoia is just pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your head in the sand hope it all goes away attitude is what's truly pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Hope what goes away?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Black resentment towards whitey.
Click to expand...



That's what you're so scared of? Feelings?


----------



## impuretrash

Unkotare said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because the left and the media has been fostering resentment towards whitey for decades. IM2 didn't just come up with these ideas on his own, he's too dumb for that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This paranoia is just pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your head in the sand hope it all goes away attitude is what's truly pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Hope what goes away?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Black resentment towards whitey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That's what you're so scared of? Feelings?
Click to expand...



You seem to think accusing people of being afraid is a winning debate strategy.


----------



## Unkotare

impuretrash said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> This paranoia is just pathetic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your head in the sand hope it all goes away attitude is what's truly pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Hope what goes away?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Black resentment towards whitey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That's what you're so scared of? Feelings?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You seem to think accusing people of being afraid is a winning debate strategy.
Click to expand...



You’re not afraid?


----------



## pismoe

Taz said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, after reading the posts here, what has been established is that there are some members that are outraged over the whites in SA being oppressed by the government, having land that was taken from the indigenous people returned, but they have zero concern when apartheid was flourishing.  Even to the point that they are calling those that highlight the atrocities that occurred under apartheid, racists, for speaking about it....
> 
> Yea, I totally see how Trump won based upon middle ‘murica’s silent voice....
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to think they've moved on from apartheid, but no, tit for tat in a continual cycle is what's happening, just like an old hillbilly feud, and you're ok with that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's funny hw you white racists always want others to move on but your asses at still stuck in the past and wanting to return.to that past..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I look forward to the future! The future of watching you grow older and older, still waiting for that reparations check.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You keep on watching and I'll keep on getting my retirement check.. So look forward to the future of a dead America because whitey thought it was funny to break spiritual law by enslaving people and not ever paying them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The people who were enslaved are all dead. Did you even know that?
Click to expand...

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------   as comment i HEAR , don't know for sure that some of these White farmers are going to Australia .   These lucky farmers are being told to leave the keys for their tractors and houses as they leave .   Some have sent heir Wives and kids and then destroyed whatever they own .  Check out 'youtube' South Africa to see whats going on .   Check out 'Lauren Southern' on YOUTUBE for some of her videos .   -----------   just a comment and a recomendation eh !!


----------



## Paul Essien

TNHarley said:


> What about black supremacists? Im trying to decide if i should put you on ignore since there isnt a reason to debate hateful racist assholes


Black supremacists ? What you talking about ? Who are we supreme over ? Who are we mass dominating ? Who are shitting mass on ? Who are we blowing up ? Who are we putting sanctions ? Who are we writing books to tell the world how stupid they are ? Who are unemploying ? Redling ? Underfunding ? Under-hiring ?

Show me these black supremacists ? Farrakhan ? Give me a fucking break.

Farrakhan is in a position to kill no one, and if he were to try he would go to jail. Forever. That’s not racism. Racism is when you can deny people jobs, housing, health care, decent educations, or their physical freedom via the justice system and wreck their lives. 

And there are virtually no black folks who can do any of that shit. But there are white folks in positions to do those things and who do them to black people all the time.


----------



## Taz

Paul Essien said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> What about black supremacists? Im trying to decide if i should put you on ignore since there isnt a reason to debate hateful racist assholes
> 
> 
> 
> Black supremacists ? What you talking about ? Who are we supreme over ? Who are we mass dominating ? Who are shitting mass on ? Who are we blowing up ? Who are we putting sanctions ? Who are we writing books to tell the world how stupid they are ? Who are unemploying ? Redling ? Underfunding ? Under-hiring ?
> 
> Show me these black supremacists ? Farrakhan ? Give me a fucking break.
> 
> Farrakhan is in a position to kill no one, and if he were to try he would go to jail. Forever. That’s not racism. Racism is when you can deny people jobs, housing, health care, decent educations, or their physical freedom via the justice system and wreck their lives.
> 
> And there are virtually no black folks who can do any of that shit. But there are white folks in positions to do those things and who do them to black people all the time.
Click to expand...

So any time you're denied anything it's racism?


----------



## Paul Essien

gipper said:


> Your entire premise and belief system is WRONG.  There is no worldwide 24/7 criticism of blacks.  You fail to comprehend the reality of the current situation and WANT to believe you are being mistreated by the world.
> 
> GET OVER YOURSELF!!!


Gimme break. White supremacist have sites dedicated to talking about black people. Niggermania, Chimpout, Go on yahoo answers, 4chan, twitter, Reddit, youtube. That's all many whites do. Just lie awake talking shit about black people. Tryna prove how stupid blk people r, how violent black people r, how backward people are, that's your whole life.


----------



## gipper

Paul Essien said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your entire premise and belief system is WRONG.  There is no worldwide 24/7 criticism of blacks.  You fail to comprehend the reality of the current situation and WANT to believe you are being mistreated by the world.
> 
> GET OVER YOURSELF!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Gimme break. White supremacist have sites dedicated to talking about black people. Niggermania, Chimpout, Go on yahoo answers, 4chan, twitter, Reddit, youtube. That's all many whites do. Just lie awake talking shit about black people. Tryna prove how stupid blk people r, how violent black people r, how backward people are, that's your whole life.
Click to expand...

I know you think ALL white people are White Supremacists.  Sorry to burst your bubble, but the numbers of whites part of such a group probably number less than 1%.  

Stop being a victim of your own making.  Time to grow up and face reality.  GET OVER YOURSELF.


----------



## gipper

Taz said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> What about black supremacists? Im trying to decide if i should put you on ignore since there isnt a reason to debate hateful racist assholes
> 
> 
> 
> Black supremacists ? What you talking about ? Who are we supreme over ? Who are we mass dominating ? Who are shitting mass on ? Who are we blowing up ? Who are we putting sanctions ? Who are we writing books to tell the world how stupid they are ? Who are unemploying ? Redling ? Underfunding ? Under-hiring ?
> 
> Show me these black supremacists ? Farrakhan ? Give me a fucking break.
> 
> Farrakhan is in a position to kill no one, and if he were to try he would go to jail. Forever. That’s not racism. Racism is when you can deny people jobs, housing, health care, decent educations, or their physical freedom via the justice system and wreck their lives.
> 
> And there are virtually no black folks who can do any of that shit. But there are white folks in positions to do those things and who do them to black people all the time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So any time you're denied anything it's racism?
Click to expand...

That pretty much sums him up.  I feel sorry for him.  Can you imagine going through life with that huge imaginary weight hanging on you every day?


----------



## Asclepias

gipper said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its amazing how white people will claim you stole your land back from them.
> 
> 
> 
> That’s bullshit.  The blacks living today in SF don’t own the land.  WTF!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are plenty of Blacks living in San Francisco that own land. I know because they are in my family.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that land belongs to the natives
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You whites killed off all the natives. The tribe that had possession of that land was slaughtered by you violent people. I'm pretty sure they would be more inclined to us Blacks living on it especially since they looked Black themselves.
> 
> The Ohlone people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are confusing whites of centuries ago with whites of today.
> 
> Why are you so stupid?
Click to expand...

Who told you I was confusing anything or that I was stupid?


----------



## Asclepias

TNHarley said:


> ATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, after reading the posts here, what has been established is that there are some members that are outraged over the whites in SA being oppressed by the government, having land that was taken from the indigenous people returned, but they have zero concern when apartheid was flourishing.  Even to the point that they are calling those that highlight the atrocities that occurred under apartheid, racists, for speaking about it....
> 
> Yea, I totally see how Trump won based upon middle ‘murica’s silent voice....
> 
> 
> 
> How do you tie trump into this?
Click to expand...

Drumpf getting any votes speaks to the the ignorance needed to actually cast a ballot for him or whine about white thieves being kicked of their stolen land.


----------



## Asclepias

gipper said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your entire premise and belief system is WRONG.  There is no worldwide 24/7 criticism of blacks.  You fail to comprehend the reality of the current situation and WANT to believe you are being mistreated by the world.
> 
> GET OVER YOURSELF!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Gimme break. White supremacist have sites dedicated to talking about black people. Niggermania, Chimpout, Go on yahoo answers, 4chan, twitter, Reddit, youtube. That's all many whites do. Just lie awake talking shit about black people. Tryna prove how stupid blk people r, how violent black people r, how backward people are, that's your whole life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know you think ALL white people are White Supremacists.  Sorry to burst your bubble, but the numbers of whites part of such a group probably number less than 1%.
> 
> Stop being a victim of your own making.  Time to grow up and face reality.  GET OVER YOURSELF.
Click to expand...

You honestly believe only 1 percent of whites are racist? Youre white arent you?


----------



## Asclepias

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 'south africa' is very violent , probably one of the most violent places in the world .   Farmers are tortured and murdered and most of them are White , descendants of good hard working people .  Get rid of them and you just might starve  IM2 .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They descended from rapists, murderers, and robbers. That's how they got the land. I won't be starving if they are removed from that stolen land
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You might not be, but the South Africans will starve.  The same thing happened when your buddy mugabe stole all the white farms in zimbabwe.  That country was once the bread basket of Africa, now it can't even feed itself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I doubt that anyone will starve. And really whites need to shut up about Mugabe.  For 887 years  Zimbabwe was doing quite fine. Whites decided to colonize a fully functioning nation and ruined it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, Rhodesia was a gem of Africa, Zimbabwe is a tarnish of Africa.
> 
> Mugabe destroyed it all.
Click to expand...

Sorry buddy but that fucker Rhodes fucked up Zimbabwe.


----------



## impuretrash

Asclepias said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 'south africa' is very violent , probably one of the most violent places in the world .   Farmers are tortured and murdered and most of them are White , descendants of good hard working people .  Get rid of them and you just might starve  IM2 .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They descended from rapists, murderers, and robbers. That's how they got the land. I won't be starving if they are removed from that stolen land
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You might not be, but the South Africans will starve.  The same thing happened when your buddy mugabe stole all the white farms in zimbabwe.  That country was once the bread basket of Africa, now it can't even feed itself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I doubt that anyone will starve. And really whites need to shut up about Mugabe.  For 887 years  Zimbabwe was doing quite fine. Whites decided to colonize a fully functioning nation and ruined it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, Rhodesia was a gem of Africa, Zimbabwe is a tarnish of Africa.
> 
> Mugabe destroyed it all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry buddy but that fucker Rhodes fucked up Zimbabwe.
Click to expand...


The native population skyrocketed under european rule.


----------



## Asclepias

impuretrash said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They descended from rapists, murderers, and robbers. That's how they got the land. I won't be starving if they are removed from that stolen land
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You might not be, but the South Africans will starve.  The same thing happened when your buddy mugabe stole all the white farms in zimbabwe.  That country was once the bread basket of Africa, now it can't even feed itself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I doubt that anyone will starve. And really whites need to shut up about Mugabe.  For 887 years  Zimbabwe was doing quite fine. Whites decided to colonize a fully functioning nation and ruined it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, Rhodesia was a gem of Africa, Zimbabwe is a tarnish of Africa.
> 
> Mugabe destroyed it all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry buddy but that fucker Rhodes fucked up Zimbabwe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The native population skyrocketed under european rule.
Click to expand...

Not sure how that changes that Rhodes fucked up Zimbabwe?


----------



## bgrouse

IM2 said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> You say this
> But then you say this
> If you can’t see the irony embedded in these remarks. After all, to deny that you have no racism to black people, and then to cut loose with a racist generalization about black people is the epitome of self-contradiction, then you’re probably not prepared to enter a dialogue about much of anything.
> There are three kinds of white racist
> *
> 1) White bigots* - They hate blacks. They use the n-word. They have views that even most whites would regard as racist. What blacks would call being openly racist. Examples: The Klan, David Duke, the American history X type.
> *
> 2) White implicit racists* – They do not hate blacks. But they still think black people are messed up and whites are not. They see black people less moral and intelligent and more violent.
> 
> These are the the type who ACT RACIST - WHEN REQUIRED.
> 
> Why ? Because you do not want to become an outcast among white people, particularly the white people in your own family or at school or work
> 
> Because racism is bad and most whites are not bad people, most whites cannot be racist. So racism is dead.
> 
> Therefore something must be wrong with black people. (Crime stats, IQ, white inventor arguments)
> *
> 3) Whites with integrity* –  These are whites are trying to unlearn their racism. Examples: John Brown, Tim Wise.
> 
> On USMB I would guess that:
> 
> 10% are white bigots,
> 89% are white implicit racists
> 1% are whites with integrity.
> Your racism is implicit that is, it's pretty much like the majority of white people.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course in small minds like yours, any criticism of you or blacks in general, is racist.  LMFAO.
> 
> Get over yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are racists. They talk down to whitey and try to cause outrage because the superior white race keeps them all down.
> Its pathetic how they think. Poor insecure twats :/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You refuse to understand that we have documented evidence supporting us,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you have evidence you are inferior? No wonder you are so insecure :/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We have evidence of your racism. 241 years of it minimum from July 4, 1776 to right now.
Click to expand...

You're being denied equal opportunity because you're a proven retard, not because you're black. Is that racist, too?


----------



## bgrouse

Asclepias said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> You might not be, but the South Africans will starve.  The same thing happened when your buddy mugabe stole all the white farms in zimbabwe.  That country was once the bread basket of Africa, now it can't even feed itself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt that anyone will starve. And really whites need to shut up about Mugabe.  For 887 years  Zimbabwe was doing quite fine. Whites decided to colonize a fully functioning nation and ruined it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, Rhodesia was a gem of Africa, Zimbabwe is a tarnish of Africa.
> 
> Mugabe destroyed it all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry buddy but that fucker Rhodes fucked up Zimbabwe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The native population skyrocketed under european rule.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not sure how that changes that Rhodes fucked up Zimbabwe?
Click to expand...

You're saying it wasn't a primitive shithole prior to his arrival?


----------



## koshergrl

bgrouse said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt that anyone will starve. And really whites need to shut up about Mugabe.  For 887 years  Zimbabwe was doing quite fine. Whites decided to colonize a fully functioning nation and ruined it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, Rhodesia was a gem of Africa, Zimbabwe is a tarnish of Africa.
> 
> Mugabe destroyed it all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry buddy but that fucker Rhodes fucked up Zimbabwe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The native population skyrocketed under european rule.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not sure how that changes that Rhodes fucked up Zimbabwe?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're saying it wasn't a primitive shithole prior to his arrival?
Click to expand...


That salute is cultural appropriation! I demand reparations!


----------



## IM2

impuretrash said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They descended from rapists, murderers, and robbers. That's how they got the land. I won't be starving if they are removed from that stolen land
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You might not be, but the South Africans will starve.  The same thing happened when your buddy mugabe stole all the white farms in zimbabwe.  That country was once the bread basket of Africa, now it can't even feed itself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I doubt that anyone will starve. And really whites need to shut up about Mugabe.  For 887 years  Zimbabwe was doing quite fine. Whites decided to colonize a fully functioning nation and ruined it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, Rhodesia was a gem of Africa, Zimbabwe is a tarnish of Africa.
> 
> Mugabe destroyed it all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry buddy but that fucker Rhodes fucked up Zimbabwe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The native population skyrocketed under european rule.
Click to expand...


I doubt that. Besides I don't think any European policy made the natives have more sex.


----------



## IM2

koshergrl said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, Rhodesia was a gem of Africa, Zimbabwe is a tarnish of Africa.
> 
> Mugabe destroyed it all.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry buddy but that fucker Rhodes fucked up Zimbabwe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The native population skyrocketed under european rule.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not sure how that changes that Rhodes fucked up Zimbabwe?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're saying it wasn't a primitive shithole prior to his arrival?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That salute is cultural appropriation! I demand reparations!
Click to expand...


You benefit most from affirmative action.


----------



## IM2

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> silly guy ,  hey , if 'Sud Africa' follows the same policies and practices as 'mugabes' he11hole' it only makes sense that there will be starvation .  Hey , i can put up info comparing the 2 countries and info on 'zimbabwes' starvation but you'd only whine , cry and call names   IM2 .
> 
> 
> 
> you 've been shown the issue of how whites like you have benefitted from racism and you've done nothing but cry and all names.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If we've benefited from "Racism" why the F*** should we want to be against "Racism" then?
> 
> Besides, if you mean by benefiting from "Colonialism" or "Slavery" which aren't necessarily racism.
> 
> Explain why Brazil didn't amount to all too much having been massive slavers, and also a colonial power.
> 
> The fact of the matter is had Brazil had a more intelligent, and productive work-force they would be just like the U.S.A.
> 
> This is a big part of the reason why I'm a race realist, I do in fact express concern over the Third-World condition being promoted by the Third-World mentality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are not a race realist, you are a racist. A dumb ass uneducated white racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, So says the dumb-dumb who can't figure out basic elementary school concepts like Per-Capita, or Proportions.
> 
> What's wrong with being a White-racist?
> 
> There's really no evidence of Racial equality, for example we know that there's sweeping disparities between races in general, and that there's strong genetic components behind such.
Click to expand...


LOL! You're an idiot.


----------



## koshergrl

IM2 said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry buddy but that fucker Rhodes fucked up Zimbabwe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The native population skyrocketed under european rule.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not sure how that changes that Rhodes fucked up Zimbabwe?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're saying it wasn't a primitive shithole prior to his arrival?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That salute is cultural appropriation! I demand reparations!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You benefit most from affirmative action.
Click to expand...


I demand reparations for the cultural appropriation..and for the damage done to my people by AIDS...a disease that originated with black people.


----------



## impuretrash

IM2 said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> You might not be, but the South Africans will starve.  The same thing happened when your buddy mugabe stole all the white farms in zimbabwe.  That country was once the bread basket of Africa, now it can't even feed itself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt that anyone will starve. And really whites need to shut up about Mugabe.  For 887 years  Zimbabwe was doing quite fine. Whites decided to colonize a fully functioning nation and ruined it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, Rhodesia was a gem of Africa, Zimbabwe is a tarnish of Africa.
> 
> Mugabe destroyed it all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry buddy but that fucker Rhodes fucked up Zimbabwe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The native population skyrocketed under european rule.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I doubt that. Besides I don't think any European policy made the natives have more sex.
Click to expand...


There's no shortage of reasons to criticize colonialism but there's no need to deny reality. Europeans started urban infrastructure projects and introduced advanced technology and farming techniques that just didn't exist in the colonies before they arrived. Wherever in the world European colonialism set up, a population boom soon followed.


----------



## Asclepias

koshergrl said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, Rhodesia was a gem of Africa, Zimbabwe is a tarnish of Africa.
> 
> Mugabe destroyed it all.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry buddy but that fucker Rhodes fucked up Zimbabwe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The native population skyrocketed under european rule.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not sure how that changes that Rhodes fucked up Zimbabwe?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're saying it wasn't a primitive shithole prior to his arrival?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That salute is cultural appropriation! I demand reparations!
Click to expand...

Youre a white girl. You got your reparations when affirmative action was instituted.


----------



## Asclepias

koshergrl said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> The native population skyrocketed under european rule.
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure how that changes that Rhodes fucked up Zimbabwe?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're saying it wasn't a primitive shithole prior to his arrival?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That salute is cultural appropriation! I demand reparations!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You benefit most from affirmative action.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I demand reparations for the cultural appropriation..and for the damage done to my people by AIDS...a disease that originated with black people.
Click to expand...

Whites started AIDs by having sex with sheep in europe.


----------



## Asclepias

impuretrash said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt that anyone will starve. And really whites need to shut up about Mugabe.  For 887 years  Zimbabwe was doing quite fine. Whites decided to colonize a fully functioning nation and ruined it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, Rhodesia was a gem of Africa, Zimbabwe is a tarnish of Africa.
> 
> Mugabe destroyed it all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry buddy but that fucker Rhodes fucked up Zimbabwe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The native population skyrocketed under european rule.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I doubt that. Besides I don't think any European policy made the natives have more sex.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's no shortage of reasons to criticize colonialism but there's no need to deny reality. Europeans started urban infrastructure projects and introduced advanced technology and farming techniques that just didn't exist in the colonies before they arrived. Wherever in the world European colonialism set up, a population boom soon followed.
Click to expand...

Nobody asked them to start anything. Pretty sure no one said please invade our country.


----------



## impuretrash

Asclepias said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, Rhodesia was a gem of Africa, Zimbabwe is a tarnish of Africa.
> 
> Mugabe destroyed it all.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry buddy but that fucker Rhodes fucked up Zimbabwe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The native population skyrocketed under european rule.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I doubt that. Besides I don't think any European policy made the natives have more sex.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's no shortage of reasons to criticize colonialism but there's no need to deny reality. Europeans started urban infrastructure projects and introduced advanced technology and farming techniques that just didn't exist in the colonies before they arrived. Wherever in the world European colonialism set up, a population boom soon followed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody asked them to start anything. Pretty sure no one said please invade our country.
Click to expand...



African colonies started out as trading outposts which gradually grew into cities which attracted settlers, there were no invasions. Even before white people arrived, African tribes frequently went to war with one another over territory and resources just like humans have done all throughout history all over the world.


----------



## Asclepias

impuretrash said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry buddy but that fucker Rhodes fucked up Zimbabwe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The native population skyrocketed under european rule.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I doubt that. Besides I don't think any European policy made the natives have more sex.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's no shortage of reasons to criticize colonialism but there's no need to deny reality. Europeans started urban infrastructure projects and introduced advanced technology and farming techniques that just didn't exist in the colonies before they arrived. Wherever in the world European colonialism set up, a population boom soon followed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody asked them to start anything. Pretty sure no one said please invade our country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> African colonies started out as trading outposts which gradually grew into cities which attracted settlers, there were no invasions. Even before white people arrived, African tribes frequently went to war with one another over territory and resources just like humans have done all throughout history all over the world.
Click to expand...

Bullshit. They were invaded no matter how many white historians claim Africans sent people to europe begging for europeans to colonize them.  Brothers fight all the time. Not getting why you think that means someone from outside the house can come in and take up residence?


----------



## impuretrash

Asclepias said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> The native population skyrocketed under european rule.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt that. Besides I don't think any European policy made the natives have more sex.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's no shortage of reasons to criticize colonialism but there's no need to deny reality. Europeans started urban infrastructure projects and introduced advanced technology and farming techniques that just didn't exist in the colonies before they arrived. Wherever in the world European colonialism set up, a population boom soon followed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody asked them to start anything. Pretty sure no one said please invade our country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> African colonies started out as trading outposts which gradually grew into cities which attracted settlers, there were no invasions. Even before white people arrived, African tribes frequently went to war with one another over territory and resources just like humans have done all throughout history all over the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit. They were invaded no matter how many white historians claim Africans sent people to europe begging for europeans to colonize them.  Brothers fight all the time. Not getting why you think that means someone from outside the house can come in and take up residence?
Click to expand...


South African colonization started way back in the 17th century. A lot has changed since then. Kinda silly to hold those centuries dead people to the same moral standards of today's modern society. The big difference between Europeans and Africans was the disparity of technological advancement. If the roles had been reversed then Africans would have done the same things in the lands they discovered.


----------



## Asclepias

impuretrash said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt that. Besides I don't think any European policy made the natives have more sex.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's no shortage of reasons to criticize colonialism but there's no need to deny reality. Europeans started urban infrastructure projects and introduced advanced technology and farming techniques that just didn't exist in the colonies before they arrived. Wherever in the world European colonialism set up, a population boom soon followed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody asked them to start anything. Pretty sure no one said please invade our country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> African colonies started out as trading outposts which gradually grew into cities which attracted settlers, there were no invasions. Even before white people arrived, African tribes frequently went to war with one another over territory and resources just like humans have done all throughout history all over the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit. They were invaded no matter how many white historians claim Africans sent people to europe begging for europeans to colonize them.  Brothers fight all the time. Not getting why you think that means someone from outside the house can come in and take up residence?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> South African colonization started way back in the 17th century. A lot has changed since then. Kinda silly to hold those centuries dead people to the same moral standards of today's modern society. The big difference between Europeans and Africans was the disparity of technological advancement. If the roles had been reversed then Africans would have done the same things in the lands they discovered.
Click to expand...

Bullshit. When Africans went into europe they educated the europeans, showed them how to build castles, do math, take baths, etc and then left without torturing or enslaving anyone.  So we have history that shows us what Black people do when they technological superiority.


----------



## impuretrash

Asclepias said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's no shortage of reasons to criticize colonialism but there's no need to deny reality. Europeans started urban infrastructure projects and introduced advanced technology and farming techniques that just didn't exist in the colonies before they arrived. Wherever in the world European colonialism set up, a population boom soon followed.
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody asked them to start anything. Pretty sure no one said please invade our country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> African colonies started out as trading outposts which gradually grew into cities which attracted settlers, there were no invasions. Even before white people arrived, African tribes frequently went to war with one another over territory and resources just like humans have done all throughout history all over the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit. They were invaded no matter how many white historians claim Africans sent people to europe begging for europeans to colonize them.  Brothers fight all the time. Not getting why you think that means someone from outside the house can come in and take up residence?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> South African colonization started way back in the 17th century. A lot has changed since then. Kinda silly to hold those centuries dead people to the same moral standards of today's modern society. The big difference between Europeans and Africans was the disparity of technological advancement. If the roles had been reversed then Africans would have done the same things in the lands they discovered.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit. When Africans went into europe they educated the europeans, showed them how to build castles, do math, take baths, etc and then left without torturing or enslaving anyone.  So we have history that shows us what Black people do when they technological superiority.
Click to expand...


Sub Saharan Africans never invaded Europe or taught them anything. There were many battles and cultural exchanges between Europe and North Africa though. Big difference between ancient north africa and sub saharan.


----------



## Asclepias

impuretrash said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody asked them to start anything. Pretty sure no one said please invade our country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> African colonies started out as trading outposts which gradually grew into cities which attracted settlers, there were no invasions. Even before white people arrived, African tribes frequently went to war with one another over territory and resources just like humans have done all throughout history all over the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit. They were invaded no matter how many white historians claim Africans sent people to europe begging for europeans to colonize them.  Brothers fight all the time. Not getting why you think that means someone from outside the house can come in and take up residence?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> South African colonization started way back in the 17th century. A lot has changed since then. Kinda silly to hold those centuries dead people to the same moral standards of today's modern society. The big difference between Europeans and Africans was the disparity of technological advancement. If the roles had been reversed then Africans would have done the same things in the lands they discovered.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit. When Africans went into europe they educated the europeans, showed them how to build castles, do math, take baths, etc and then left without torturing or enslaving anyone.  So we have history that shows us what Black people do when they technological superiority.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sub Saharan Africans never invaded Europe or taught them anything. There were many battles and cultural exchanges between Europe and North Africa though. Big difference between ancient north africa and sub saharan.
Click to expand...

Wrong on both counts. First of all Blacks werent limited to being below the Sahara. I dont get why you white boys continue to believe in that obvious lie. Must make you feel better or something.  They were called the Moors for a reason. It means Black.


----------



## impuretrash

Asclepias said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> African colonies started out as trading outposts which gradually grew into cities which attracted settlers, there were no invasions. Even before white people arrived, African tribes frequently went to war with one another over territory and resources just like humans have done all throughout history all over the world.
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit. They were invaded no matter how many white historians claim Africans sent people to europe begging for europeans to colonize them.  Brothers fight all the time. Not getting why you think that means someone from outside the house can come in and take up residence?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> South African colonization started way back in the 17th century. A lot has changed since then. Kinda silly to hold those centuries dead people to the same moral standards of today's modern society. The big difference between Europeans and Africans was the disparity of technological advancement. If the roles had been reversed then Africans would have done the same things in the lands they discovered.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit. When Africans went into europe they educated the europeans, showed them how to build castles, do math, take baths, etc and then left without torturing or enslaving anyone.  So we have history that shows us what Black people do when they technological superiority.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sub Saharan Africans never invaded Europe or taught them anything. There were many battles and cultural exchanges between Europe and North Africa though. Big difference between ancient north africa and sub saharan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong on both counts. First of all Blacks werent limited to being below the Sahara. I dont get why you white boys continue to believe in that obvious lie. Must make you feel better or something.  They were called the Moors for a reason. It means Black.
Click to expand...


Moor does not mean black. It's what medieval Europeans called muslims. And while I'm sure there were some pretty dark skinned moors, most of them were arab. And they certainly didnt just show up in spain and kindly distribute knowledge then leave. They conquered the territory, oppressed the people and were eventually driven out.


----------



## Asclepias

impuretrash said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit. They were invaded no matter how many white historians claim Africans sent people to europe begging for europeans to colonize them.  Brothers fight all the time. Not getting why you think that means someone from outside the house can come in and take up residence?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> South African colonization started way back in the 17th century. A lot has changed since then. Kinda silly to hold those centuries dead people to the same moral standards of today's modern society. The big difference between Europeans and Africans was the disparity of technological advancement. If the roles had been reversed then Africans would have done the same things in the lands they discovered.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit. When Africans went into europe they educated the europeans, showed them how to build castles, do math, take baths, etc and then left without torturing or enslaving anyone.  So we have history that shows us what Black people do when they technological superiority.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sub Saharan Africans never invaded Europe or taught them anything. There were many battles and cultural exchanges between Europe and North Africa though. Big difference between ancient north africa and sub saharan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong on both counts. First of all Blacks werent limited to being below the Sahara. I dont get why you white boys continue to believe in that obvious lie. Must make you feel better or something.  They were called the Moors for a reason. It means Black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Moor does not mean black. It's what medieval Europeans called muslims. And while I'm sure there were some pretty dark skinned moors, most of them were arab. And they certainly didnt just show up in spain and kindly distribute knowledge then leave. They conquered the territory, oppressed the people and were eventually driven out.
Click to expand...

Well I have been to europe and I saw the statues of Black Africans just like that painting and they were called Moors. No Moor doesnt mean muslim you idiot and it never did.

The Moors: Moor Etymology, Moors Truth, Real Moors, Moor Origins, Moorish History, True Moors, Africans in Europe


----------



## impuretrash

Asclepias said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> South African colonization started way back in the 17th century. A lot has changed since then. Kinda silly to hold those centuries dead people to the same moral standards of today's modern society. The big difference between Europeans and Africans was the disparity of technological advancement. If the roles had been reversed then Africans would have done the same things in the lands they discovered.
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit. When Africans went into europe they educated the europeans, showed them how to build castles, do math, take baths, etc and then left without torturing or enslaving anyone.  So we have history that shows us what Black people do when they technological superiority.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sub Saharan Africans never invaded Europe or taught them anything. There were many battles and cultural exchanges between Europe and North Africa though. Big difference between ancient north africa and sub saharan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong on both counts. First of all Blacks werent limited to being below the Sahara. I dont get why you white boys continue to believe in that obvious lie. Must make you feel better or something.  They were called the Moors for a reason. It means Black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Moor does not mean black. It's what medieval Europeans called muslims. And while I'm sure there were some pretty dark skinned moors, most of them were arab. And they certainly didnt just show up in spain and kindly distribute knowledge then leave. They conquered the territory, oppressed the people and were eventually driven out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I have been to europe and I saw the statues of Black Africans just like that painting and they were called Moors. No Moor doesnt mean muslim you idiot and it never did.
> 
> The Moors: Moor Etymology, Moors Truth, Real Moors, Moor Origins, Moorish History, True Moors, Africans in Europe
Click to expand...



thanks for the afrocentric revisionist history website, I'll make sure to show it to my friends for a laugh.


----------



## impuretrash

This is how medieval Europeans depicted the moors:


 


This is how medieval Moroccan moors depicted themselves:


----------



## Asclepias

impuretrash said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit. When Africans went into europe they educated the europeans, showed them how to build castles, do math, take baths, etc and then left without torturing or enslaving anyone.  So we have history that shows us what Black people do when they technological superiority.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sub Saharan Africans never invaded Europe or taught them anything. There were many battles and cultural exchanges between Europe and North Africa though. Big difference between ancient north africa and sub saharan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong on both counts. First of all Blacks werent limited to being below the Sahara. I dont get why you white boys continue to believe in that obvious lie. Must make you feel better or something.  They were called the Moors for a reason. It means Black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Moor does not mean black. It's what medieval Europeans called muslims. And while I'm sure there were some pretty dark skinned moors, most of them were arab. And they certainly didnt just show up in spain and kindly distribute knowledge then leave. They conquered the territory, oppressed the people and were eventually driven out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I have been to europe and I saw the statues of Black Africans just like that painting and they were called Moors. No Moor doesnt mean muslim you idiot and it never did.
> 
> The Moors: Moor Etymology, Moors Truth, Real Moors, Moor Origins, Moorish History, True Moors, Africans in Europe
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for the afrocentric revisionist history website, I'll make sure to show it to my friends for a laugh.
Click to expand...

You didnt really think I was going to show you a eurocentric revisionist history website did you?  This site jibes with what I saw in Germany with my own two eyes. Sorry.


----------



## Asclepias

impuretrash said:


> This is how medieval Europeans depicted the moors:
> View attachment 184146
> 
> 
> This is how medieval Moroccan moors depicted themselves:
> View attachment 184147


Not all Moors came from Morocco you moron. 

Here is a picture white europeans drew of Moses defeating the Moors.






Moor in Germany. This is one of the statues I was telling you about.


----------



## HenryBHough

If you like the shit South Africa is pulling on its' long-term citizens then you'll love it when some future Democrat *regime* confiscates your home to give it to somebody with skin darker than yours.  Being a mere shade of tan will not be enough to exempt you.


----------



## impuretrash

Asclepias said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is how medieval Europeans depicted the moors:
> View attachment 184146
> 
> 
> This is how medieval Moroccan moors depicted themselves:
> View attachment 184147
> 
> 
> 
> Not all Moors came from Morocco you moron.
> 
> Here is a picture white europeans drew of Moses defeating the Moors.
Click to expand...



That image is medieval propaganda of a mythical battle that never took place, meant to convince Christians that it is God's will that Spain be liberated from the Muslims.


----------



## Asclepias

impuretrash said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is how medieval Europeans depicted the moors:
> View attachment 184146
> 
> 
> This is how medieval Moroccan moors depicted themselves:
> View attachment 184147
> 
> 
> 
> Not all Moors came from Morocco you moron.
> 
> Here is a picture white europeans drew of Moses defeating the Moors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That image is medieval propaganda of a mythical battle that never took place, meant to convince Christians that it is God's will that Spain be liberated from the Muslims.
Click to expand...

I think you missed the point in your attempt to deflect. Those are Black Africans.


----------



## impuretrash

Asclepias said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is how medieval Europeans depicted the moors:
> View attachment 184146
> 
> 
> This is how medieval Moroccan moors depicted themselves:
> View attachment 184147
> 
> 
> 
> Not all Moors came from Morocco you moron.
> 
> Here is a picture white europeans drew of Moses defeating the Moors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That image is medieval propaganda of a mythical battle that never took place, meant to convince Christians that it is God's will that Spain be liberated from the Muslims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you missed the point in your attempt to deflect. Those are Black Africans.
Click to expand...


Do you really think the monk who painted that picture had ever actually SEEN one of the muslims ruling spain?


----------



## bgrouse

Asclepias said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is how medieval Europeans depicted the moors:
> View attachment 184146
> 
> 
> This is how medieval Moroccan moors depicted themselves:
> View attachment 184147
> 
> 
> 
> Not all Moors came from Morocco you moron.
> 
> Here is a picture white europeans drew of Moses defeating the Moors.
Click to expand...

First of all, that story is fabricated.

Second, that castle is pink/purple.

So I'm not surprised a dumbass like you would treat that as a historically accurate representation of someone's race/skin color.


----------



## bgrouse

Asclepias said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is how medieval Europeans depicted the moors:
> View attachment 184146
> 
> 
> This is how medieval Moroccan moors depicted themselves:
> View attachment 184147
> 
> 
> 
> Not all Moors came from Morocco you moron.
> 
> Here is a picture white europeans drew of Moses defeating the Moors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That image is medieval propaganda of a mythical battle that never took place, meant to convince Christians that it is God's will that Spain be liberated from the Muslims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you missed the point in your attempt to deflect. Those are Black Africans.
Click to expand...

No, you missed the point. They're figments of someone's imagination.


----------



## Marion Morrison

IM2 said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who invented the modern conception of human rights? Who wrote the laws abolishing slavery? What about US civil rights legislation? That's right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not whitey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that so..?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Human rights isn't a modern concept.  Whites wrote laws creating legalized slavery. Whites wrote laws denying civil rights. So then all whites have done is try to correct their fuck ups.
Click to expand...


And exactly what have blacks done? In your case: You said "Gibs me dat."

And we said "No, boy." 

Then you said: "But we's Bettah, we deserve it."

And we said: "You didn't earn it and can fuck off."


----------



## Asclepias

impuretrash said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is how medieval Europeans depicted the moors:
> View attachment 184146
> 
> 
> This is how medieval Moroccan moors depicted themselves:
> View attachment 184147
> 
> 
> 
> Not all Moors came from Morocco you moron.
> 
> Here is a picture white europeans drew of Moses defeating the Moors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That image is medieval propaganda of a mythical battle that never took place, meant to convince Christians that it is God's will that Spain be liberated from the Muslims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you missed the point in your attempt to deflect. Those are Black Africans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you really think the monk who painted that picture had ever actually SEEN one of the muslims ruling spain?
Click to expand...

Who told you a monk painted that picture and why did you believe them?  The artist is unknown.


----------



## impuretrash

Asclepias said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is how medieval Europeans depicted the moors:
> View attachment 184146
> 
> 
> This is how medieval Moroccan moors depicted themselves:
> View attachment 184147
> 
> 
> 
> Not all Moors came from Morocco you moron.
> 
> Here is a picture white europeans drew of Moses defeating the Moors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That image is medieval propaganda of a mythical battle that never took place, meant to convince Christians that it is God's will that Spain be liberated from the Muslims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you missed the point in your attempt to deflect. Those are Black Africans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you really think the monk who painted that picture had ever actually SEEN one of the muslims ruling spain?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who told you a monk painted that picture and why did you believe them?  The artist is unknown.
Click to expand...

 
call it an educated guess based on the fact that the image is religious in nature and that most texts in medieval Europe was penned by monks.
Moses Defeating the Moors (Getty Museum)


----------



## Asclepias

impuretrash said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not all Moors came from Morocco you moron.
> 
> Here is a picture white europeans drew of Moses defeating the Moors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That image is medieval propaganda of a mythical battle that never took place, meant to convince Christians that it is God's will that Spain be liberated from the Muslims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you missed the point in your attempt to deflect. Those are Black Africans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you really think the monk who painted that picture had ever actually SEEN one of the muslims ruling spain?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who told you a monk painted that picture and why did you believe them?  The artist is unknown.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> call it an educated guess based on the fact that the image is religious in nature and that most texts in medieval Europe was penned by monks.
> Moses Defeating the Moors (Getty Museum)
Click to expand...

I cant call it an educated guess when its based in mind numbing ignorance. For all you know it could have been someone commissioned by a king to use as propaganda.  However the point still remains. Why would they use Black Africans to represent Moors if the Moors werent Black?


----------



## impuretrash

Asclepias said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> That image is medieval propaganda of a mythical battle that never took place, meant to convince Christians that it is God's will that Spain be liberated from the Muslims.
> 
> 
> 
> I think you missed the point in your attempt to deflect. Those are Black Africans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you really think the monk who painted that picture had ever actually SEEN one of the muslims ruling spain?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who told you a monk painted that picture and why did you believe them?  The artist is unknown.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> call it an educated guess based on the fact that the image is religious in nature and that most texts in medieval Europe was penned by monks.
> Moses Defeating the Moors (Getty Museum)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I cant call it an educated guess when its based in mind numbing ignorance. For all you know it could have been someone commissioned by a king to use as propaganda.  However the point still remains. Why would they use Black Africans to represent Moors if the Moors werent Black?
Click to expand...


probably for the same reason the artist painted the moorish king on the banner with a comically huge nose.


----------



## Asclepias

impuretrash said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think you missed the point in your attempt to deflect. Those are Black Africans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you really think the monk who painted that picture had ever actually SEEN one of the muslims ruling spain?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who told you a monk painted that picture and why did you believe them?  The artist is unknown.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> call it an educated guess based on the fact that the image is religious in nature and that most texts in medieval Europe was penned by monks.
> Moses Defeating the Moors (Getty Museum)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I cant call it an educated guess when its based in mind numbing ignorance. For all you know it could have been someone commissioned by a king to use as propaganda.  However the point still remains. Why would they use Black Africans to represent Moors if the Moors werent Black?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> probably for the same reason the artist painted the moorish king on the banner with a comically huge nose.
Click to expand...

It was a coat of arms. They werent trying to be funny. The reason they painted and sculpted Black Africans as Moors is because thats what the Moors were.  Your assumption that they made them Black men for any other reason pretty much defies rational logic.


----------



## impuretrash

Asclepias said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you really think the monk who painted that picture had ever actually SEEN one of the muslims ruling spain?
> 
> 
> 
> Who told you a monk painted that picture and why did you believe them?  The artist is unknown.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> call it an educated guess based on the fact that the image is religious in nature and that most texts in medieval Europe was penned by monks.
> Moses Defeating the Moors (Getty Museum)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I cant call it an educated guess when its based in mind numbing ignorance. For all you know it could have been someone commissioned by a king to use as propaganda.  However the point still remains. Why would they use Black Africans to represent Moors if the Moors werent Black?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> probably for the same reason the artist painted the moorish king on the banner with a comically huge nose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was a coat of arms. They werent trying to be funny. The reason they painted and sculpted Black Africans as Moors is because thats what the Moors were.  Your assumption that they made them Black men for any other reason pretty much defies rational logic.
Click to expand...


Medieval depiction of devils:




This was supposed to be frightening.


----------



## bgrouse

impuretrash said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who told you a monk painted that picture and why did you believe them?  The artist is unknown.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> call it an educated guess based on the fact that the image is religious in nature and that most texts in medieval Europe was penned by monks.
> Moses Defeating the Moors (Getty Museum)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I cant call it an educated guess when its based in mind numbing ignorance. For all you know it could have been someone commissioned by a king to use as propaganda.  However the point still remains. Why would they use Black Africans to represent Moors if the Moors werent Black?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> probably for the same reason the artist painted the moorish king on the banner with a comically huge nose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was a coat of arms. They werent trying to be funny. The reason they painted and sculpted Black Africans as Moors is because thats what the Moors were.  Your assumption that they made them Black men for any other reason pretty much defies rational logic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Medieval depiction of devils:
> View attachment 184166
> 
> This was supposed to be frightening.
Click to expand...

He denies modern DNA testing of numerous mummies and relies on medieval caricatures by unknown artists.


----------



## Asclepias

impuretrash said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who told you a monk painted that picture and why did you believe them?  The artist is unknown.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> call it an educated guess based on the fact that the image is religious in nature and that most texts in medieval Europe was penned by monks.
> Moses Defeating the Moors (Getty Museum)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I cant call it an educated guess when its based in mind numbing ignorance. For all you know it could have been someone commissioned by a king to use as propaganda.  However the point still remains. Why would they use Black Africans to represent Moors if the Moors werent Black?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> probably for the same reason the artist painted the moorish king on the banner with a comically huge nose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was a coat of arms. They werent trying to be funny. The reason they painted and sculpted Black Africans as Moors is because thats what the Moors were.  Your assumption that they made them Black men for any other reason pretty much defies rational logic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Medieval depiction of devils:
> View attachment 184166
> 
> This was supposed to be frightening.
Click to expand...

Thats mildly interesting but what does it have to do with my point?  If you were attempting to explain why they were Black Africans you were felled by your own logic. The painting would have had demons not Black Africans in that case right?


----------



## impuretrash

Asclepias said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> call it an educated guess based on the fact that the image is religious in nature and that most texts in medieval Europe was penned by monks.
> Moses Defeating the Moors (Getty Museum)
> 
> 
> 
> I cant call it an educated guess when its based in mind numbing ignorance. For all you know it could have been someone commissioned by a king to use as propaganda.  However the point still remains. Why would they use Black Africans to represent Moors if the Moors werent Black?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> probably for the same reason the artist painted the moorish king on the banner with a comically huge nose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was a coat of arms. They werent trying to be funny. The reason they painted and sculpted Black Africans as Moors is because thats what the Moors were.  Your assumption that they made them Black men for any other reason pretty much defies rational logic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Medieval depiction of devils:
> View attachment 184166
> 
> This was supposed to be frightening.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats mildly interesting but what does it have to do with my point?  If you were attempting to explain why they were Black Africans you were felled by your own logic. The painting would have had demons not Black Africans in that case right?
Click to expand...


I'm sorry but it would be too tedious to explain what should be obvious.

Let's get back on-topic, shall we?

A black South African speaks out against the murder of innocent farmers


----------



## Asclepias

impuretrash said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I cant call it an educated guess when its based in mind numbing ignorance. For all you know it could have been someone commissioned by a king to use as propaganda.  However the point still remains. Why would they use Black Africans to represent Moors if the Moors werent Black?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> probably for the same reason the artist painted the moorish king on the banner with a comically huge nose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was a coat of arms. They werent trying to be funny. The reason they painted and sculpted Black Africans as Moors is because thats what the Moors were.  Your assumption that they made them Black men for any other reason pretty much defies rational logic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Medieval depiction of devils:
> View attachment 184166
> 
> This was supposed to be frightening.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats mildly interesting but what does it have to do with my point?  If you were attempting to explain why they were Black Africans you were felled by your own logic. The painting would have had demons not Black Africans in that case right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sorry but it would be too tedious to explain what should be obvious.
> 
> Let's get back on-topic, shall we?
> 
> A black South African speaks out against the murder of innocent farmers
Click to expand...

That should tell something but I doubt you are smart enough to figure it out. I agree lets get back on topic.

What was that story suppose to do for my stance?


----------



## Marion Morrison

impuretrash said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I cant call it an educated guess when its based in mind numbing ignorance. For all you know it could have been someone commissioned by a king to use as propaganda.  However the point still remains. Why would they use Black Africans to represent Moors if the Moors werent Black?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> probably for the same reason the artist painted the moorish king on the banner with a comically huge nose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was a coat of arms. They werent trying to be funny. The reason they painted and sculpted Black Africans as Moors is because thats what the Moors were.  Your assumption that they made them Black men for any other reason pretty much defies rational logic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Medieval depiction of devils:
> View attachment 184166
> 
> This was supposed to be frightening.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats mildly interesting but what does it have to do with my point?  If you were attempting to explain why they were Black Africans you were felled by your own logic. The painting would have had demons not Black Africans in that case right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sorry but it would be too tedious to explain what should be obvious.
> 
> Let's get back on-topic, shall we?
> 
> A black South African speaks out against the murder of innocent farmers
Click to expand...


That's really sad.


----------



## gipper

Asclepias said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> That’s bullshit.  The blacks living today in SF don’t own the land.  WTF!
> 
> 
> 
> There are plenty of Blacks living in San Francisco that own land. I know because they are in my family.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that land belongs to the natives
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You whites killed off all the natives. The tribe that had possession of that land was slaughtered by you violent people. I'm pretty sure they would be more inclined to us Blacks living on it especially since they looked Black themselves.
> 
> The Ohlone people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You You are confusing whites of centuries ago with whites of today.
> 
> Why are you so stupid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who told you I was confusing anything or that I was stupid?
Click to expand...

You did.


----------



## IM2

impuretrash said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I cant call it an educated guess when its based in mind numbing ignorance. For all you know it could have been someone commissioned by a king to use as propaganda.  However the point still remains. Why would they use Black Africans to represent Moors if the Moors werent Black?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> probably for the same reason the artist painted the moorish king on the banner with a comically huge nose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was a coat of arms. They werent trying to be funny. The reason they painted and sculpted Black Africans as Moors is because thats what the Moors were.  Your assumption that they made them Black men for any other reason pretty much defies rational logic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Medieval depiction of devils:
> View attachment 184166
> 
> This was supposed to be frightening.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats mildly interesting but what does it have to do with my point?  If you were attempting to explain why they were Black Africans you were felled by your own logic. The painting would have had demons not Black Africans in that case right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sorry but it would be too tedious to explain what should be obvious.
> 
> Let's get back on-topic, shall we?
> 
> A black South African speaks out against the murder of innocent farmers
Click to expand...


Only 74 famers were killed last year. Over 19.000 people were killed in South Africa the majority being black.  Stop overstating this to try making whites victims.


----------



## impuretrash

IM2 said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> probably for the same reason the artist painted the moorish king on the banner with a comically huge nose.
> 
> 
> 
> It was a coat of arms. They werent trying to be funny. The reason they painted and sculpted Black Africans as Moors is because thats what the Moors were.  Your assumption that they made them Black men for any other reason pretty much defies rational logic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Medieval depiction of devils:
> View attachment 184166
> 
> This was supposed to be frightening.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats mildly interesting but what does it have to do with my point?  If you were attempting to explain why they were Black Africans you were felled by your own logic. The painting would have had demons not Black Africans in that case right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sorry but it would be too tedious to explain what should be obvious.
> 
> Let's get back on-topic, shall we?
> 
> A black South African speaks out against the murder of innocent farmers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only 74 famers were killed last year. Over 19.000 people were killed in South Africa the majority being black.  Stop overstating this to try making whites victims.
Click to expand...


7518 blacks were killed by the Apartheid government in 46 years. Between April 2016 and March 2017, 19,016 South African people were murdered. 

Murdered people no matter what their color are victims but your attempt to dehumanize white people in SA is noted.


----------



## IM2

impuretrash said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was a coat of arms. They werent trying to be funny. The reason they painted and sculpted Black Africans as Moors is because thats what the Moors were.  Your assumption that they made them Black men for any other reason pretty much defies rational logic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Medieval depiction of devils:
> View attachment 184166
> 
> This was supposed to be frightening.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats mildly interesting but what does it have to do with my point?  If you were attempting to explain why they were Black Africans you were felled by your own logic. The painting would have had demons not Black Africans in that case right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sorry but it would be too tedious to explain what should be obvious.
> 
> Let's get back on-topic, shall we?
> 
> A black South African speaks out against the murder of innocent farmers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only 74 famers were killed last year. Over 19.000 people were killed in South Africa the majority being black.  Stop overstating this to try making whites victims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 7518 blacks were killed by the Apartheid government in 46 years. Between April 2016 and March 2017, 19,016 South African people were murdered.
> 
> Murdered people no matter what their color are victims but your attempt to dehumanize white people in SA is noted.
Click to expand...


Millions of blacks died during apartheid. You don't understand how I can say that but every black person who died during apartheid counts. Things aren't happening in South Africa as you claim and I'm not going to play into your fake game of white victimization.


----------



## bodecea

koshergrl said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> The native population skyrocketed under european rule.
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure how that changes that Rhodes fucked up Zimbabwe?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're saying it wasn't a primitive shithole prior to his arrival?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That salute is cultural appropriation! I demand reparations!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You benefit most from affirmative action.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I demand reparations for the cultural appropriation..and for the damage done to my people by AIDS...a disease that originated with black people.
Click to expand...

Sorry to hear that AIDS has affected your people.  I also don't understand why trumpanzees get this totally unfair reputation as being racist against black people.


----------



## Asclepias

gipper said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are plenty of Blacks living in San Francisco that own land. I know because they are in my family.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that land belongs to the natives
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You whites killed off all the natives. The tribe that had possession of that land was slaughtered by you violent people. I'm pretty sure they would be more inclined to us Blacks living on it especially since they looked Black themselves.
> 
> The Ohlone people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You You are confusing whites of centuries ago with whites of today.
> 
> Why are you so stupid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who told you I was confusing anything or that I was stupid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You did.
Click to expand...

Please post a link to where I told you that. Are you stupid or confused or both?


----------



## Asclepias

impuretrash said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was a coat of arms. They werent trying to be funny. The reason they painted and sculpted Black Africans as Moors is because thats what the Moors were.  Your assumption that they made them Black men for any other reason pretty much defies rational logic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Medieval depiction of devils:
> View attachment 184166
> 
> This was supposed to be frightening.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats mildly interesting but what does it have to do with my point?  If you were attempting to explain why they were Black Africans you were felled by your own logic. The painting would have had demons not Black Africans in that case right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sorry but it would be too tedious to explain what should be obvious.
> 
> Let's get back on-topic, shall we?
> 
> A black South African speaks out against the murder of innocent farmers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only 74 famers were killed last year. Over 19.000 people were killed in South Africa the majority being black.  Stop overstating this to try making whites victims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 7518 blacks were killed by the Apartheid government in 46 years. Between April 2016 and March 2017, 19,016 South African people were murdered.
> 
> Murdered people no matter what their color are victims but your attempt to dehumanize white people in SA is noted.
Click to expand...

You keep forgetting those whites are squatters and in possession of stolen property. They are criminals.


----------



## harmonica

South Africa's white farmers more likely to be killed than police | Daily Mail Online
South African white farmers most dangerous job in the world


----------



## Asclepias

harmonica said:


> South Africa's white farmers more likely to be killed than police | Daily Mail Online
> South African white farmers most dangerous job in the world


As it should be. After all they are just criminals.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Asclepias said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> South Africa's white farmers more likely to be killed than police | Daily Mail Online
> South African white farmers most dangerous job in the world
> 
> 
> 
> As it should be. After all they are just criminals.
Click to expand...


We'll see how the stupid people do without them, then.


----------



## harmonica

Marion Morrison said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> South Africa's white farmers more likely to be killed than police | Daily Mail Online
> South African white farmers most dangerous job in the world
> 
> 
> 
> As it should be. After all they are just criminals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We'll see how the stupid people do without them, then.
Click to expand...

Amin tried that and ruined Uganda


----------



## Asclepias

Marion Morrison said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> South Africa's white farmers more likely to be killed than police | Daily Mail Online
> South African white farmers most dangerous job in the world
> 
> 
> 
> As it should be. After all they are just criminals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We'll see how the stupid people do without them, then.
Click to expand...

They'll do great. We know whites want them to fail but luckily what whites want doesnt matter.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Asclepias said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> South Africa's white farmers more likely to be killed than police | Daily Mail Online
> South African white farmers most dangerous job in the world
> 
> 
> 
> As it should be. After all they are just criminals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We'll see how the stupid people do without them, then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They'll do great. We know whites want them to fail but luckily what whites want doesnt matter.
Click to expand...


More like rational people know they will fail.


----------



## Asclepias

Marion Morrison said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> South Africa's white farmers more likely to be killed than police | Daily Mail Online
> South African white farmers most dangerous job in the world
> 
> 
> 
> As it should be. After all they are just criminals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We'll see how the stupid people do without them, then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They'll do great. We know whites want them to fail but luckily what whites want doesnt matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More like rational people know they will fail.
Click to expand...

Sounds more like white people wish they would fail. The problem is they were successful before whites showed up so there is really no question they will be fine when all the white invaders are gone.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Asclepias said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> South Africa's white farmers more likely to be killed than police | Daily Mail Online
> South African white farmers most dangerous job in the world
> 
> 
> 
> As it should be. After all they are just criminals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We'll see how the stupid people do without them, then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They'll do great. We know whites want them to fail but luckily what whites want doesnt matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More like rational people know they will fail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Sounds more like white people wish they would fail. The problem is they were successful before whites showed up* so there is really no question they will be fine when all the white invaders are gone.
Click to expand...


That's just the racist filter in your brain. Let's see how this thread is doing within 1 year.


----------



## Asclepias

Marion Morrison said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> As it should be. After all they are just criminals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We'll see how the stupid people do without them, then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They'll do great. We know whites want them to fail but luckily what whites want doesnt matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More like rational people know they will fail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Sounds more like white people wish they would fail. The problem is they were successful before whites showed up* so there is really no question they will be fine when all the white invaders are gone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's just the racist filter in your brain. Let's see how this thread is doing within 1 year.
Click to expand...

No thats just the facts. Long before whites existed Blacks in Africa were fine.


----------



## bgrouse

Asclepias said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Medieval depiction of devils:
> View attachment 184166
> 
> This was supposed to be frightening.
> 
> 
> 
> Thats mildly interesting but what does it have to do with my point?  If you were attempting to explain why they were Black Africans you were felled by your own logic. The painting would have had demons not Black Africans in that case right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sorry but it would be too tedious to explain what should be obvious.
> 
> Let's get back on-topic, shall we?
> 
> A black South African speaks out against the murder of innocent farmers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only 74 famers were killed last year. Over 19.000 people were killed in South Africa the majority being black.  Stop overstating this to try making whites victims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 7518 blacks were killed by the Apartheid government in 46 years. Between April 2016 and March 2017, 19,016 South African people were murdered.
> 
> Murdered people no matter what their color are victims but your attempt to dehumanize white people in SA is noted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You keep forgetting those whites are squatters and in possession of stolen property. They are criminals.
Click to expand...

Who stole what from whom and when? And how did you establish the initial ownership?


----------



## IM2

harmonica said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> South Africa's white farmers more likely to be killed than police | Daily Mail Online
> South African white farmers most dangerous job in the world
> 
> 
> 
> As it should be. After all they are just criminals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We'll see how the stupid people do without them, then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Amin tried that and ruined Uganda
Click to expand...


Britain ruined Uganda. Not Amin.


----------



## bgrouse

IM2 said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> South Africa's white farmers more likely to be killed than police | Daily Mail Online
> South African white farmers most dangerous job in the world
> 
> 
> 
> As it should be. After all they are just criminals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We'll see how the stupid people do without them, then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Amin tried that and ruined Uganda
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Britain ruined Uganda. Not Amin.
Click to expand...

With all the "ruining" white people are doing, you have to wonder why the immigrants are coming from their shitskin nations to the white nations and not the other way around.

Next question: how long are you going to keep blaming white people for negro countries being shitholes despite those white people having left long ago?


----------



## impuretrash

IM2 said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> South Africa's white farmers more likely to be killed than police | Daily Mail Online
> South African white farmers most dangerous job in the world
> 
> 
> 
> As it should be. After all they are just criminals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We'll see how the stupid people do without them, then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Amin tried that and ruined Uganda
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Britain ruined Uganda. Not Amin.
Click to expand...


----------



## IM2

impuretrash said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> South Africa's white farmers more likely to be killed than police | Daily Mail Online
> South African white farmers most dangerous job in the world
> 
> 
> 
> As it should be. After all they are just criminals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We'll see how the stupid people do without them, then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Amin tried that and ruined Uganda
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Britain ruined Uganda. Not Amin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 184334
Click to expand...


Study what happened in Uganda then try saying something.


----------



## harmonica

IM2 said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> As it should be. After all they are just criminals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We'll see how the stupid people do without them, then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Amin tried that and ruined Uganda
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Britain ruined Uganda. Not Amin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 184334
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Study what happened in Uganda then try saying something.
Click to expand...




> Asian Ugandans were a vital part of the Ugandan middle class. They owned businesses, farms, and manufacturing centers. More than 5,000 homes and businesses were taken from Asian Ugandans when they were forced to leave. The country was drained of human, financial, and manufacturing resources.


Asians Expelled from Uganda
next time I suggest you provide evidence and not crap


----------



## bgrouse

harmonica said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> We'll see how the stupid people do without them, then.
> 
> 
> 
> Amin tried that and ruined Uganda
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Britain ruined Uganda. Not Amin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 184334
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Study what happened in Uganda then try saying something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asian Ugandans were a vital part of the Ugandan middle class. They owned businesses, farms, and manufacturing centers. More than 5,000 homes and businesses were taken from Asian Ugandans when they were forced to leave. The country was drained of human, financial, and manufacturing resources.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Asians Expelled from Uganda
> next time I suggest you provide evidence and not crap
Click to expand...

I'll post what's sure to be his response: Nuh-uh!


----------



## basquebromance

Between the federal government and the Aussie cricket team, it's been a great few weeks for Australia-South Africa relations


----------



## IM2

harmonica said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> We'll see how the stupid people do without them, then.
> 
> 
> 
> Amin tried that and ruined Uganda
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Britain ruined Uganda. Not Amin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 184334
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Study what happened in Uganda then try saying something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asian Ugandans were a vital part of the Ugandan middle class. They owned businesses, farms, and manufacturing centers. More than 5,000 homes and businesses were taken from Asian Ugandans when they were forced to leave. The country was drained of human, financial, and manufacturing resources.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Asians Expelled from Uganda
> next time I suggest you provide evidence and not crap
Click to expand...


You have presented no evidence son.


----------



## bgrouse

bgrouse said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> Amin tried that and ruined Uganda
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Britain ruined Uganda. Not Amin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 184334
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Study what happened in Uganda then try saying something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asian Ugandans were a vital part of the Ugandan middle class. They owned businesses, farms, and manufacturing centers. More than 5,000 homes and businesses were taken from Asian Ugandans when they were forced to leave. The country was drained of human, financial, and manufacturing resources.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Asians Expelled from Uganda
> next time I suggest you provide evidence and not crap
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll post what's sure to be his response: Nuh-uh!
Click to expand...




IM2 said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> Amin tried that and ruined Uganda
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Britain ruined Uganda. Not Amin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 184334
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Study what happened in Uganda then try saying something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asian Ugandans were a vital part of the Ugandan middle class. They owned businesses, farms, and manufacturing centers. More than 5,000 homes and businesses were taken from Asian Ugandans when they were forced to leave. The country was drained of human, financial, and manufacturing resources.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Asians Expelled from Uganda
> next time I suggest you provide evidence and not crap
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have presented no evidence son.
Click to expand...


See?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

IM2 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> silly guy ,  hey , if 'Sud Africa' follows the same policies and practices as 'mugabes' he11hole' it only makes sense that there will be starvation .  Hey , i can put up info comparing the 2 countries and info on 'zimbabwes' starvation but you'd only whine , cry and call names   IM2 .
> 
> 
> 
> you 've been shown the issue of how whites like you have benefitted from racism and you've done nothing but cry and all names.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If we've benefited from "Racism" why the F*** should we want to be against "Racism" then?
> 
> Besides, if you mean by benefiting from "Colonialism" or "Slavery" which aren't necessarily racism.
> 
> Explain why Brazil didn't amount to all too much having been massive slavers, and also a colonial power.
> 
> The fact of the matter is had Brazil had a more intelligent, and productive work-force they would be just like the U.S.A.
> 
> This is a big part of the reason why I'm a race realist, I do in fact express concern over the Third-World condition being promoted by the Third-World mentality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are not a race realist, you are a racist. A dumb ass uneducated white racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, So says the dumb-dumb who can't figure out basic elementary school concepts like Per-Capita, or Proportions.
> 
> What's wrong with being a White-racist?
> 
> There's really no evidence of Racial equality, for example we know that there's sweeping disparities between races in general, and that there's strong genetic components behind such.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> LOL! You're an idiot.
Click to expand...


What evidence do you have for racial equality, exactly?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Asclepias said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's no shortage of reasons to criticize colonialism but there's no need to deny reality. Europeans started urban infrastructure projects and introduced advanced technology and farming techniques that just didn't exist in the colonies before they arrived. Wherever in the world European colonialism set up, a population boom soon followed.
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody asked them to start anything. Pretty sure no one said please invade our country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> African colonies started out as trading outposts which gradually grew into cities which attracted settlers, there were no invasions. Even before white people arrived, African tribes frequently went to war with one another over territory and resources just like humans have done all throughout history all over the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit. They were invaded no matter how many white historians claim Africans sent people to europe begging for europeans to colonize them.  Brothers fight all the time. Not getting why you think that means someone from outside the house can come in and take up residence?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> South African colonization started way back in the 17th century. A lot has changed since then. Kinda silly to hold those centuries dead people to the same moral standards of today's modern society. The big difference between Europeans and Africans was the disparity of technological advancement. If the roles had been reversed then Africans would have done the same things in the lands they discovered.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit. When Africans went into europe they educated the europeans, showed them how to build castles, do math, take baths, etc and then left without torturing or enslaving anyone.  So we have history that shows us what Black people do when they technological superiority.
Click to expand...


Hahaha, good joke.

A.) Moors aren't really Black Africans.

B.) The earliest building in the World is from Europe called Barnenez.

C.) Greco-Roman Galen said Germans made the best soap.

So, where does your BS sprout from?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

IM2 said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> South Africa's white farmers more likely to be killed than police | Daily Mail Online
> South African white farmers most dangerous job in the world
> 
> 
> 
> As it should be. After all they are just criminals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We'll see how the stupid people do without them, then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Amin tried that and ruined Uganda
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Britain ruined Uganda. Not Amin.
Click to expand...


Who ruined Liberia, and Ethiopia since they each weren't colonized by Whitey?


----------



## harmonica

whites could not have ruined Africa since it was a shithole before the whites came
Africa was way behind in technology/education/farming/etc
if anything the whites helped Africa advance from being worse than shithole


----------



## Paul Essien

South Africa was taken by the white man in blood and must be returned in blood. Whites in SA can still work for black farmers as field hands and laborers for minimum wage. 

What they are doing is right. 

No white man is African.

The goal for black SA's is to break white SA's spirit.

And that is what they are doing and I applaud them.


----------



## PixieStix

Paul Essien said:


> South Africa was taken by the white man in blood and must be returned in blood. Whites in SA can still work for black farmers as field hands and laborers for minimum wage.
> 
> What they are doing is right.
> 
> No white man is African.
> 
> The goal for black SA's is to break white SA's spirit.
> 
> And that is what they are doing and I applaud them.



You endorse this? Then you and others like you are monsters. You may as well live in the dark ages. Monsters. 

Room of a 9 year old girl after blacks brutally killed her


----------



## Paul Essien

PixieStix said:


> You endorse this? Then you and others like you are monsters. You may as well live in the dark ages. Monsters.
> 
> Room of a 9 year old girl after blacks brutally killed her


Do you care about the 1000's of black people killed in apartheid in SA ?

No

If I come into your home, break down your door, stomp on you and tell you that I'm doing it, because black people are superior to white people. I can't complain at the tactics you use to get your home back.

This thing about SA. Whites around the world are like

"_What ? We can't 100% exploit black ppl anymore ? We can't 100% shit on them ?. The world had ended ! That's all I live for ! Life is not worth living if white people are not stomping on black people ..............No_ _!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_"


----------



## PixieStix

Paul Essien said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> You endorse this? Then you and others like you are monsters. You may as well live in the dark ages. Monsters.
> 
> Room of a 9 year old girl after blacks brutally killed her
> 
> 
> 
> Do you care about the 1000's of black people killed in apartheid in SA ?
> 
> No
> 
> If I come into your home, break down your door, stomp on you and tell you that I'm doing it, because black people are superior to white people. I can't complain at the tactics you use to get your home back.
> 
> This thing about SA. Whites around the world are like
> 
> "_What ? We can't 100% exploit black ppl anymore ? We can't 100% shit on them ?. The world had ended ! That's all I live for ! Life is not worth living if white people are not stomping on black people ..............No_ _!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_"
Click to expand...


Don't tell me what I care about. Not once in my entire life have I advocated any murders or killing. So you, (with all due respect) can kiss my lilly white ass

I do not think it is okay for anyone for any reason to murder rape and torture innocent white or black people. Children are always innocent, you freak


----------



## Paul Essien

PixieStix said:


> Don't tell me what I care about. Not once in my entire life have I advocated any murders or killing. So you, (with all due respect) can kiss my lilly white ass


Dude. Be thankful I'm not in charge. If I told what I do to the white supremacists in SA I'd shock the pants of you.


PixieStix said:


> I do not think it is okay for anyone for any reason to murder rape and torture innocent white or black people. Children are always innocent, you freak


You have to speak the language of the white man and the white man only understands violence. So you have to talk in a way that he understands.

There is no logic with a white supremacist. There is no reason with a white supremacist. There is no middle ground with a white supremacist. That's what white supremacy is. It's meant to be practiced into infinity and beyond and then you laugh and mock the people who you have dominated. That's how it works.

So I applaud them. In fact I don't think they're going far enough and they're showing pity on white SA's. Black people being over 80% of the SA population they could easily wipe out white SA's over night if they wanted.


----------



## PixieStix

Paul Essien said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't tell me what I care about. Not once in my entire life have I advocated any murders or killing. So you, (with all due respect) can kiss my lilly white ass
> 
> 
> 
> Dude. Be thankful I'm not in charge. If I told what I do to the white supremacists in SA I'd shock the pants of you.
> 
> 
> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do not think it is okay for anyone for any reason to murder rape and torture innocent white or black people. Children are always innocent, you freak
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have to speak the language of the white man and the white man only understands violence. So you have to talk in a way that he understands.
> 
> There is no logic with a white supremacist. There is no reason with a white supremacist. There is no middle ground with a white supremacist. That's what white supremacy is. It's meant to be practiced into infinity and beyond and then you laugh and mock the people who you have dominated. That's how it works.
> 
> So I applaud them. In fact I don't think they're going far enough and they're showing pity on white SA's. Black people being over 80% of the SA population they could easily wipe out white SA's over night if they wanted.
Click to expand...


Burn in hell then you Louise Farrakhan maggot. You don't scare me. Thug wanna be


----------



## IM2

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> South Africa's white farmers more likely to be killed than police | Daily Mail Online
> South African white farmers most dangerous job in the world
> 
> 
> 
> As it should be. After all they are just criminals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We'll see how the stupid people do without them, then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Amin tried that and ruined Uganda
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Britain ruined Uganda. Not Amin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who ruined Liberia, and Ethiopia since they each weren't colonized by Whitey?
Click to expand...


Who ruined Poland?


----------



## IM2

PixieStix said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> South Africa was taken by the white man in blood and must be returned in blood. Whites in SA can still work for black farmers as field hands and laborers for minimum wage.
> 
> What they are doing is right.
> 
> No white man is African.
> 
> The goal for black SA's is to break white SA's spirit.
> 
> And that is what they are doing and I applaud them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You endorse this? Then you and others like you are monsters. You may as well live in the dark ages. Monsters.
> 
> Room of a 9 year old girl after blacks brutally killed her
Click to expand...


Look, you choose to ignore 80 plus yeas if a system that did the same thing to black and pretend that whites are just suddenly innocent victims..


----------



## IM2

PixieStix said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> You endorse this? Then you and others like you are monsters. You may as well live in the dark ages. Monsters.
> 
> Room of a 9 year old girl after blacks brutally killed her
> 
> 
> 
> Do you care about the 1000's of black people killed in apartheid in SA ?
> 
> No
> 
> If I come into your home, break down your door, stomp on you and tell you that I'm doing it, because black people are superior to white people. I can't complain at the tactics you use to get your home back.
> 
> This thing about SA. Whites around the world are like
> 
> "_What ? We can't 100% exploit black ppl anymore ? We can't 100% shit on them ?. The world had ended ! That's all I live for ! Life is not worth living if white people are not stomping on black people ..............No_ _!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't tell me what I care about. Not once in my entire life have I advocated any murders or killing. So you, (with all due respect) can kiss my lilly white ass
> 
> I do not think it is okay for anyone for any reason to murder rape and torture innocent white or black people. Children are always innocent, you freak
Click to expand...


Then shut up and understand this is the result of whites murdering raping and plundering African children, women, elderly, mentally handicapped and physically crippled to gain control  of a land that was not theirs then make laws excluding the original inhabitants of that land to even own property in the mother fucking land they were born in. Thy couldn't vote. They were required to hold pass cards to move around in the land they were born in and if they didn't have pass cards they were killed. Your white ass seems to think all of that shit should just be forgotten by those Africans who suffered in ways you can't begin to imagine. Maybe you shouldn't think that way. Maybe whites need to learn to stop doing the shit they do. Maybe whites need to learn a stern lesson for things they have done.


----------



## impuretrash

IM2 said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> You endorse this? Then you and others like you are monsters. You may as well live in the dark ages. Monsters.
> 
> Room of a 9 year old girl after blacks brutally killed her
> 
> 
> 
> Do you care about the 1000's of black people killed in apartheid in SA ?
> 
> No
> 
> If I come into your home, break down your door, stomp on you and tell you that I'm doing it, because black people are superior to white people. I can't complain at the tactics you use to get your home back.
> 
> This thing about SA. Whites around the world are like
> 
> "_What ? We can't 100% exploit black ppl anymore ? We can't 100% shit on them ?. The world had ended ! That's all I live for ! Life is not worth living if white people are not stomping on black people ..............No_ _!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't tell me what I care about. Not once in my entire life have I advocated any murders or killing. So you, (with all due respect) can kiss my lilly white ass
> 
> I do not think it is okay for anyone for any reason to murder rape and torture innocent white or black people. Children are always innocent, you freak
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then shut up and understand this is the result of whites murdering raping and plundering African children, women, elderly, mentally handicapped and physically crippled to gain control  of a land that was not theirs then make laws excluding the original inhabitants of that land to even own property in the mother fucking land they were born in. Thy couldn't vote. They were required to hold pass cards to move around in the land they were born in and if they didn't have pass cards they were killed. Your white ass seems to think all of that shit should just be forgotten by those Africans who suffered in ways you can't begin to imagine. Maybe you shouldn't think that way. Maybe whites need to learn to stop doing the shit they do. Maybe whites need to learn a stern lesson for things they have done.
Click to expand...



That land was "stolen" in the 17th century, and not by anyone who is alive today. 

Who does the land belong to? Anyone born on the continent of Africa or just the ones who have black skin? Does it belong to the Xhosa tribe who killed the original inhabitants before the Dutch arrived? or someone else?

Most of the people committing these horrible acts were born after Apartheid ended. Most of the people being gruesomely tortured are black. Why? Are these murders also justified? Or is it only justice when it's a white person being set on fire?


----------



## Marion Morrison

Paul Essien said:


> South Africa was taken by the white man in blood and must be returned in blood. Whites in SA can still work for black farmers as field hands and laborers for minimum wage.
> 
> What they are doing is right.
> 
> No white man is African.
> 
> The goal for black SA's is to break white SA's spirit.
> 
> And that is what they are doing and I applaud them.



Bookmarked for when the *Mod Edit: Please do not bypass the filter, and or use that word again. *are starving and massive AIDS infestations are going on.

Marion Morrison


----------



## IM2

impuretrash said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> You endorse this? Then you and others like you are monsters. You may as well live in the dark ages. Monsters.
> 
> Room of a 9 year old girl after blacks brutally killed her
> 
> 
> 
> Do you care about the 1000's of black people killed in apartheid in SA ?
> 
> No
> 
> If I come into your home, break down your door, stomp on you and tell you that I'm doing it, because black people are superior to white people. I can't complain at the tactics you use to get your home back.
> 
> This thing about SA. Whites around the world are like
> 
> "_What ? We can't 100% exploit black ppl anymore ? We can't 100% shit on them ?. The world had ended ! That's all I live for ! Life is not worth living if white people are not stomping on black people ..............No_ _!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't tell me what I care about. Not once in my entire life have I advocated any murders or killing. So you, (with all due respect) can kiss my lilly white ass
> 
> I do not think it is okay for anyone for any reason to murder rape and torture innocent white or black people. oChildren are always innocent, you freak
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then shut up and understand this is the result of whites murdering raping and plundering African children, women, elderly, mentally handicapped and physically crippled to gain control  of a land that was not theirs then make laws excluding the original inhabitants of that land to even own property in the mother fucking land they were born in. Thy couldn't vote. They were required to hold pass cards to move around in the land they were born in and if they didn't have pass cards they were killed. Your white ass seems to think all of that shit should just be forgotten by those Africans who suffered in ways you can't begin to imagine. Maybe you shouldn't think that way. Maybe whites need to learn to stop doing the shit they do. Maybe whites need to learn a stern lesson for things they have done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That land was "stolen" in the 17th century, and not by anyone who is alive today.
> 
> Who does the land belong to? Anyone born on the continent of Africa or just the ones who have black skin? Does it belong to the Xhosa tribe who killed the original inhabitants before the Dutch arrived? or someone else?
> 
> Most of the people committing these horrible acts were born after Apartheid ended. Most of the people being gruesomely tortured are black. Why? Are these murders also justified? Or is it only justice when it's a white person being set on fire?
Click to expand...


The land was stolen in the early 1900's and  descendants if the thieves still live on stolen land benefitting from the theft. Lets' not try the fucked up white mans double standard. White tribes fought in Europe for centuries and you would not dare ask the same question. The land belongs  to those who were living there before the whites. Apartheid ended 27 years ago. There are people alive who endured apartheid. Whites benefit now just as they did during apartheid. They control he banks and economy.  They own 80-90 percent pf the farmland, so just shut up trying argue about South Africa until you do some studying.

Last, it's time to drop the pretense. This whining being done by you whites is based on you being part of the alt right who have pushed this lie now for years about how the whites are being slaughtered in South Africa. It is a lie.


----------



## Marion Morrison

IM2 said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> You endorse this? Then you and others like you are monsters. You may as well live in the dark ages. Monsters.
> 
> Room of a 9 year old girl after blacks brutally killed her
> 
> 
> 
> Do you care about the 1000's of black people killed in apartheid in SA ?
> 
> No
> 
> If I come into your home, break down your door, stomp on you and tell you that I'm doing it, because black people are superior to white people. I can't complain at the tactics you use to get your home back.
> 
> This thing about SA. Whites around the world are like
> 
> "_What ? We can't 100% exploit black ppl anymore ? We can't 100% shit on them ?. The world had ended ! That's all I live for ! Life is not worth living if white people are not stomping on black people ..............No_ _!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't tell me what I care about. Not once in my entire life have I advocated any murders or killing. So you, (with all due respect) can kiss my lilly white ass
> 
> I do not think it is okay for anyone for any reason to murder rape and torture innocent white or black people. oChildren are always innocent, you freak
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then shut up and understand this is the result of whites murdering raping and plundering African children, women, elderly, mentally handicapped and physically crippled to gain control  of a land that was not theirs then make laws excluding the original inhabitants of that land to even own property in the mother fucking land they were born in. Thy couldn't vote. They were required to hold pass cards to move around in the land they were born in and if they didn't have pass cards they were killed. Your white ass seems to think all of that shit should just be forgotten by those Africans who suffered in ways you can't begin to imagine. Maybe you shouldn't think that way. Maybe whites need to learn to stop doing the shit they do. Maybe whites need to learn a stern lesson for things they have done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That land was "stolen" in the 17th century, and not by anyone who is alive today.
> 
> Who does the land belong to? Anyone born on the continent of Africa or just the ones who have black skin? Does it belong to the Xhosa tribe who killed the original inhabitants before the Dutch arrived? or someone else?
> 
> Most of the people committing these horrible acts were born after Apartheid ended. Most of the people being gruesomely tortured are black. Why? Are these murders also justified? Or is it only justice when it's a white person being set on fire?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The land was stolen in the early 1900's and  descendants if the thieves still live on stolen land benefitting from the theft. Lets' not try the fucked up white mans double standard. White tribes fought in Europe for centuries and you would not dare ask the same question. The land belongs  to those who were living there before the whites. Apartheid ended 27 years ago. There are people alive who endured apartheid. Whites benefit now just as they did during apartheid. They control he banks and economy.  They own 80-90 percent pf the farmland, so just shut up trying argue about South Africa until you do some studying.
> 
> Last, it's time to drop the pretense. This whining being done by you whites is based on you being part of the alt right who have pushed this lie now for years about how the whites are being slaughtered in South Africa. It is a lie.
Click to expand...


My prediction has been made. 1 year, later. Starving, and AIDS infestation.


----------



## bgrouse

Paul Essien said:


> South Africa was taken by the white man in blood and must be returned in blood. Whites in SA can still work for black farmers as field hands and laborers for minimum wage.
> 
> What they are doing is right.
> 
> No white man is African.


And no negroes in North America or Europe. Deal?


----------



## Marion Morrison

Why would a free American black man be so invested in what happens in South Africa? Does it make his world go' round? Probably not.


----------



## bgrouse

Marion Morrison said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you care about the 1000's of black people killed in apartheid in SA ?
> 
> No
> 
> If I come into your home, break down your door, stomp on you and tell you that I'm doing it, because black people are superior to white people. I can't complain at the tactics you use to get your home back.
> 
> This thing about SA. Whites around the world are like
> 
> "_What ? We can't 100% exploit black ppl anymore ? We can't 100% shit on them ?. The world had ended ! That's all I live for ! Life is not worth living if white people are not stomping on black people ..............No_ _!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't tell me what I care about. Not once in my entire life have I advocated any murders or killing. So you, (with all due respect) can kiss my lilly white ass
> 
> I do not think it is okay for anyone for any reason to murder rape and torture innocent white or black people. oChildren are always innocent, you freak
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then shut up and understand this is the result of whites murdering raping and plundering African children, women, elderly, mentally handicapped and physically crippled to gain control  of a land that was not theirs then make laws excluding the original inhabitants of that land to even own property in the mother fucking land they were born in. Thy couldn't vote. They were required to hold pass cards to move around in the land they were born in and if they didn't have pass cards they were killed. Your white ass seems to think all of that shit should just be forgotten by those Africans who suffered in ways you can't begin to imagine. Maybe you shouldn't think that way. Maybe whites need to learn to stop doing the shit they do. Maybe whites need to learn a stern lesson for things they have done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That land was "stolen" in the 17th century, and not by anyone who is alive today.
> 
> Who does the land belong to? Anyone born on the continent of Africa or just the ones who have black skin? Does it belong to the Xhosa tribe who killed the original inhabitants before the Dutch arrived? or someone else?
> 
> Most of the people committing these horrible acts were born after Apartheid ended. Most of the people being gruesomely tortured are black. Why? Are these murders also justified? Or is it only justice when it's a white person being set on fire?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The land was stolen in the early 1900's and  descendants if the thieves still live on stolen land benefitting from the theft. Lets' not try the fucked up white mans double standard. White tribes fought in Europe for centuries and you would not dare ask the same question. The land belongs  to those who were living there before the whites. Apartheid ended 27 years ago. There are people alive who endured apartheid. Whites benefit now just as they did during apartheid. They control he banks and economy.  They own 80-90 percent pf the farmland, so just shut up trying argue about South Africa until you do some studying.
> 
> Last, it's time to drop the pretense. This whining being done by you whites is based on you being part of the alt right who have pushed this lie now for years about how the whites are being slaughtered in South Africa. It is a lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My prediction has been made. 1 year, later. Starving, and AIDS infestation.
Click to expand...

Without human help, the negro population will die out until it's down a level where there is enough wildlife and natural vegetation to support hunting and gathering. Isn't that pretty much the way it was prior to white contact?


----------



## bgrouse

Marion Morrison said:


> Why would a free American black man be so invested in what happens in South Africa? Does it make his world go' round? Probably not.


It's another excuse for them to whine about whitey, while never leaving the comfort of white civilization and handouts.


----------



## IM2

Marion Morrison said:


> Why would a free American black man be so invested in what happens in South Africa? Does it make his world go' round? Probably not.



Why are whites concerned about white south african farmers?


----------



## JQPublic1

impuretrash said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> You endorse this? Then you and others like you are monsters. You may as well live in the dark ages. Monsters.
> 
> Room of a 9 year old girl after blacks brutally killed her
> 
> 
> 
> Do you care about the 1000's of black people killed in apartheid in SA ?
> 
> No
> 
> If I come into your home, break down your door, stomp on you and tell you that I'm doing it, because black people are superior to white people. I can't complain at the tactics you use to get your home back.
> 
> This thing about SA. Whites around the world are like
> 
> "_What ? We can't 100% exploit black ppl anymore ? We can't 100% shit on them ?. The world had ended ! That's all I live for ! Life is not worth living if white people are not stomping on black people ..............No_ _!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't tell me what I care about. Not once in my entire life have I advocated any murders or killing. So you, (with all due respect) can kiss my lilly white ass
> 
> I do not think it is okay for anyone for any reason to murder rape and torture innocent white or black people. Children are always innocent, you freak
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then shut up and understand this is the result of whites murdering raping and plundering African children, women, elderly, mentally handicapped and physically crippled to gain control  of a land that was not theirs then make laws excluding the original inhabitants of that land to even own property in the mother fucking land they were born in. Thy couldn't vote. They were required to hold pass cards to move around in the land they were born in and if they didn't have pass cards they were killed. Your white ass seems to think all of that shit should just be forgotten by those Africans who suffered in ways you can't begin to imagine. Maybe you shouldn't think that way. Maybe whites need to learn to stop doing the shit they do. Maybe whites need to learn a stern lesson for things they have done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That land was "stolen" in the 17th century, and not by anyone who is alive today.
> 
> Who does the land belong to? Anyone born on the continent of Africa or just the ones who have black skin? Does it belong to the Xhosa tribe who killed the original inhabitants before the Dutch arrived? or someone else?
> 
> Most of the people committing these horrible acts were born after Apartheid ended. Most of the people being gruesomely tortured are black. Why? Are these murders also justified? Or is it only justice when it's a white person being set on fire?
Click to expand...


Whites came and took the land with violence in the 18th CENTURY and had never allowed assimilation to occur. Apartheid was, in effect, the most visible symbol of  European aggression from which the  Orange free states and the Transvaal emerged. Given the brutality with which the Afrikaners ruled over the Blacks for more than a century, can we now blame the Blacks for being less inclined to violence now that *they* have the power? The  violence against blacks never stopped until the Afrikaners finally were forced to capitulate and denounce apartheid. But the denunciation  appears to have been in name only. Discrimination and abuses continued until the Blacks had enough. So, Whites have brought the agents of retribution upon themselves. Had they assimilated and reached out  to their Blacks countrymen as equals,  I doubt if we would have noticed the transition at ALL. But they did not and the whites  continued to do business as usual. That was their fatal mistake.


----------



## Paul Essien

IM2 said:


> Then shut up and understand this is the result of whites murdering raping and plundering African children, women, elderly, mentally handicapped and physically crippled to gain control  of a land that was not theirs then make laws excluding the original inhabitants of that land to even own property in the mother fucking land they were born in. Thy couldn't vote. They were required to hold pass cards to move around in the land they were born in and if they didn't have pass cards they were killed. Your white ass seems to think all of that shit should just be forgotten by those Africans who suffered in ways you can't begin to imagine. Maybe you shouldn't think that way. Maybe whites need to learn to stop doing the shit they do. Maybe whites need to learn a stern lesson for things they have done.


----------



## Paul Essien

bgrouse said:


> And no negroes in North America or Europe. Deal?


First people in Europe were black.This is not Paul Essien saying this. You're own white scientist from Cambridge uni said it too

Make sense really for most of human history there were no white people on this planet.

And no white person is American either as they are from Europe, And black people were in N.America long before whites too.


----------



## Paul Essien

bgrouse said:


> It's another excuse for them to whine about whitey, while never leaving the comfort of white civilization and handouts.


And all you do is whine about blackey


bgrouse said:


> Most intelligent people realize that blacks cause crime and guns are the way to protect yourself from them.





bgrouse said:


> 'm surprised shitskins get as much as half the pay of whites given how stupid they are.





bgrouse said:


> That's because your inferior shitskin brain can't grasp rates. Here, let me make it easier:


----------



## bgrouse

Paul Essien said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> And no negroes in North America or Europe. Deal?
> 
> 
> 
> First people in Europe were black.This is not Paul Essien saying this. You're own white scientist from Cambridge uni said it too
Click to expand...

And I was the first to take a shit on this really expensive toilet. What's your point? That blue eyed, dark-skinned thing is no longer living, so who gives a shit what it looked like? It's obviously not around in very large numbers now, perhaps because it was as stupid as the sub-Saharans.





> Make sense really for most of human history there were no white people on this planet.


Maybe we're the next step in evolution. Who knows. First step or next step, we're still smarter and better than you.





> And no white person is American either as they are from Europe, And black people were in N.America long before whites too.


So are we dealing or not? You can live where most of your shit-colored, retarded brethren live *today *and we'll live where most of our species lives *today*.

BTW, I know why you're stalling: you don't want to live without whitey wiping your ass and taking care of you.


----------



## bgrouse

Paul Essien said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's another excuse for them to whine about whitey, while never leaving the comfort of white civilization and handouts.
> 
> 
> 
> And all you do is whine about blackey
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most intelligent people realize that blacks cause crime and guns are the way to protect yourself from them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 'm surprised shitskins get as much as half the pay of whites given how stupid they are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's because your inferior shitskin brain can't grasp rates. Here, let me make it easier:
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

The difference being I live in a white-run, mostly white nation. I put my money where my mouth is. What about you?


----------



## bgrouse

IM2 said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> You endorse this? Then you and others like you are monsters. You may as well live in the dark ages. Monsters.
> 
> Room of a 9 year old girl after blacks brutally killed her
> 
> 
> 
> Do you care about the 1000's of black people killed in apartheid in SA ?
> 
> No
> 
> If I come into your home, break down your door, stomp on you and tell you that I'm doing it, because black people are superior to white people. I can't complain at the tactics you use to get your home back.
> 
> This thing about SA. Whites around the world are like
> 
> "_What ? We can't 100% exploit black ppl anymore ? We can't 100% shit on them ?. The world had ended ! That's all I live for ! Life is not worth living if white people are not stomping on black people ..............No_ _!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't tell me what I care about. Not once in my entire life have I advocated any murders or killing. So you, (with all due respect) can kiss my lilly white ass
> 
> I do not think it is okay for anyone for any reason to murder rape and torture innocent white or black people. Children are always innocent, you freak
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then shut up and understand this is the result of whites murdering raping and plundering African children, women, elderly, mentally handicapped and physically crippled to gain control  of a land that was not theirs then make laws excluding the original inhabitants of that land to even own property in the mother fucking land they were born in.
Click to expand...

Ethiopia wasn't colonized so what's their excuse for being a shithole?


----------



## ptbw forever

Paul Essien said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> And no negroes in North America or Europe. Deal?
> 
> 
> 
> First people in Europe were black.This is not Paul Essien saying this. You're own white scientist from Cambridge uni said it too
> 
> Make sense really for most of human history there were no white people on this planet.
> 
> And no white person is American either as they are from Europe, And black people were in N.America long before whites too.
Click to expand...

Cambridge is an anti-white institution that is blatantly lying to destroy the heritage of the British people.


----------



## IM2

ptbw forever said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> And no negroes in North America or Europe. Deal?
> 
> 
> 
> First people in Europe were black.This is not Paul Essien saying this. You're own white scientist from Cambridge uni said it too
> 
> Make sense really for most of human history there were no white people on this planet.
> 
> And no white person is American either as they are from Europe, And black people were in N.America long before whites too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cambridge is an anti-white institution that is blatantly lying to destroy the heritage of the British people.
Click to expand...


Wrong.


----------



## ptbw forever

IM2 said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> And no negroes in North America or Europe. Deal?
> 
> 
> 
> First people in Europe were black.This is not Paul Essien saying this. You're own white scientist from Cambridge uni said it too
> 
> Make sense really for most of human history there were no white people on this planet.
> 
> And no white person is American either as they are from Europe, And black people were in N.America long before whites too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cambridge is an anti-white institution that is blatantly lying to destroy the heritage of the British people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong.
Click to expand...

Right.

You don't know shit about Britain or Cambridge.


----------



## Asclepias

ptbw forever said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> And no negroes in North America or Europe. Deal?
> 
> 
> 
> First people in Europe were black.This is not Paul Essien saying this. You're own white scientist from Cambridge uni said it too
> 
> Make sense really for most of human history there were no white people on this planet.
> 
> And no white person is American either as they are from Europe, And black people were in N.America long before whites too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cambridge is an anti-white institution that is blatantly lying to destroy the heritage of the British people.
Click to expand...

You sound like an idiot making that claim. Then complain and wonder why we laugh at you.


----------



## ptbw forever

Asclepias said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> And no negroes in North America or Europe. Deal?
> 
> 
> 
> First people in Europe were black.This is not Paul Essien saying this. You're own white scientist from Cambridge uni said it too
> 
> Make sense really for most of human history there were no white people on this planet.
> 
> And no white person is American either as they are from Europe, And black people were in N.America long before whites too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cambridge is an anti-white institution that is blatantly lying to destroy the heritage of the British people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You sound like an idiot making that claim. Then complain and wonder why we laugh at you.
Click to expand...

I know a hell of a lot more about Cambridge than you ever will.


----------



## Asclepias

ptbw forever said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> And no negroes in North America or Europe. Deal?
> 
> 
> 
> First people in Europe were black.This is not Paul Essien saying this. You're own white scientist from Cambridge uni said it too
> 
> Make sense really for most of human history there were no white people on this planet.
> 
> And no white person is American either as they are from Europe, And black people were in N.America long before whites too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cambridge is an anti-white institution that is blatantly lying to destroy the heritage of the British people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You sound like an idiot making that claim. Then complain and wonder why we laugh at you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know a hell of a lot more about Cambridge than you ever will.
Click to expand...

Its kind of apparent you dont know shit about shineola.

There's a chronic lack of black students at some of the best universities in the world, and current students say there are 4 reasons why

Only 40 black students were accepted out of 2,210 placed UK applicants to Cambridge last year.And only 35 black students were accepted out of 2,210 placed UK applicants to Oxford.


----------



## ptbw forever

Asclepias said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> And no negroes in North America or Europe. Deal?
> 
> 
> 
> First people in Europe were black.This is not Paul Essien saying this. You're own white scientist from Cambridge uni said it too
> 
> Make sense really for most of human history there were no white people on this planet.
> 
> And no white person is American either as they are from Europe, And black people were in N.America long before whites too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cambridge is an anti-white institution that is blatantly lying to destroy the heritage of the British people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You sound like an idiot making that claim. Then complain and wonder why we laugh at you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know a hell of a lot more about Cambridge than you ever will.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its kind of apparent you dont know shit about shineola.
> 
> There's a chronic lack of black students at some of the best universities in the world, and current students say there are 4 reasons why
> 
> Only 40 black students were accepted out of 2,210 placed UK applicants to Cambridge last year.And only 35 black students were accepted out of 2,210 placed UK applicants to Oxford.
Click to expand...

Most black people are as dumb as you are.

You can't get into schools that at least pretend to have a reputation when you clearly don't know shit about shit.


----------



## IM2

ptbw forever said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> And no negroes in North America or Europe. Deal?
> 
> 
> 
> First people in Europe were black.This is not Paul Essien saying this. You're own white scientist from Cambridge uni said it too
> 
> Make sense really for most of human history there were no white people on this planet.
> 
> And no white person is American either as they are from Europe, And black people were in N.America long before whites too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cambridge is an anti-white institution that is blatantly lying to destroy the heritage of the British people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right.
> 
> You don't know shit about Britain or Cambridge.
Click to expand...


I surely know more than you do.


----------



## IM2

ptbw forever said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> First people in Europe were black.This is not Paul Essien saying this. You're own white scientist from Cambridge uni said it too
> 
> Make sense really for most of human history there were no white people on this planet.
> 
> And no white person is American either as they are from Europe, And black people were in N.America long before whites too.
> 
> 
> 
> Cambridge is an anti-white institution that is blatantly lying to destroy the heritage of the British people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You sound like an idiot making that claim. Then complain and wonder why we laugh at you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know a hell of a lot more about Cambridge than you ever will.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its kind of apparent you dont know shit about shineola.
> 
> There's a chronic lack of black students at some of the best universities in the world, and current students say there are 4 reasons why
> 
> Only 40 black students were accepted out of 2,210 placed UK applicants to Cambridge last year.And only 35 black students were accepted out of 2,210 placed UK applicants to Oxford.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most black people are as dumb as you are.
> 
> You can't get into schools that at least pretend to have a reputation when you clearly don't know shit about shit.
Click to expand...


So now we know why you couldn't go into school.


----------



## ptbw forever

IM2 said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> And no negroes in North America or Europe. Deal?
> 
> 
> 
> First people in Europe were black.This is not Paul Essien saying this. You're own white scientist from Cambridge uni said it too
> 
> Make sense really for most of human history there were no white people on this planet.
> 
> And no white person is American either as they are from Europe, And black people were in N.America long before whites too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cambridge is an anti-white institution that is blatantly lying to destroy the heritage of the British people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right.
> 
> You don't know shit about Britain or Cambridge.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I surely know more than you do.
Click to expand...

I highly doubt it.


----------



## ptbw forever

IM2 said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cambridge is an anti-white institution that is blatantly lying to destroy the heritage of the British people.
> 
> 
> 
> You sound like an idiot making that claim. Then complain and wonder why we laugh at you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know a hell of a lot more about Cambridge than you ever will.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its kind of apparent you dont know shit about shineola.
> 
> There's a chronic lack of black students at some of the best universities in the world, and current students say there are 4 reasons why
> 
> Only 40 black students were accepted out of 2,210 placed UK applicants to Cambridge last year.And only 35 black students were accepted out of 2,210 placed UK applicants to Oxford.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most black people are as dumb as you are.
> 
> You can't get into schools that at least pretend to have a reputation when you clearly don't know shit about shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So now we know why you couldn't go into school.
Click to expand...

I have been in school for a while now....


----------



## IM2

ptbw forever said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> First people in Europe were black.This is not Paul Essien saying this. You're own white scientist from Cambridge uni said it too
> 
> Make sense really for most of human history there were no white people on this planet.
> 
> And no white person is American either as they are from Europe, And black people were in N.America long before whites too.
> 
> 
> 
> Cambridge is an anti-white institution that is blatantly lying to destroy the heritage of the British people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right.
> 
> You don't know shit about Britain or Cambridge.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I surely know more than you do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I highly doubt it.
Click to expand...


Well I am certain that I do and really that's all that matters junior.


----------



## ptbw forever

IM2 said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cambridge is an anti-white institution that is blatantly lying to destroy the heritage of the British people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right.
> 
> You don't know shit about Britain or Cambridge.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I surely know more than you do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I highly doubt it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well I am certain that I do and really that's all that matters junior.
Click to expand...

I guess a child would think so anyway.


----------



## Asclepias

ptbw forever said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You sound like an idiot making that claim. Then complain and wonder why we laugh at you.
> 
> 
> 
> I know a hell of a lot more about Cambridge than you ever will.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its kind of apparent you dont know shit about shineola.
> 
> There's a chronic lack of black students at some of the best universities in the world, and current students say there are 4 reasons why
> 
> Only 40 black students were accepted out of 2,210 placed UK applicants to Cambridge last year.And only 35 black students were accepted out of 2,210 placed UK applicants to Oxford.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most black people are as dumb as you are.
> 
> You can't get into schools that at least pretend to have a reputation when you clearly don't know shit about shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So now we know why you couldn't go into school.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have been in school for a while now....
Click to expand...

StormFront isnt a school you moron.


----------



## IM2

ptbw forever said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You sound like an idiot making that claim. Then complain and wonder why we laugh at you.
> 
> 
> 
> I know a hell of a lot more about Cambridge than you ever will.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its kind of apparent you dont know shit about shineola.
> 
> There's a chronic lack of black students at some of the best universities in the world, and current students say there are 4 reasons why
> 
> Only 40 black students were accepted out of 2,210 placed UK applicants to Cambridge last year.And only 35 black students were accepted out of 2,210 placed UK applicants to Oxford.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most black people are as dumb as you are.
> 
> You can't get into schools that at least pretend to have a reputation when you clearly don't know shit about shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So now we know why you couldn't go into school.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have been in school for a while now....
Click to expand...


And what school is that? Alfred E. Newman University?


----------



## IM2

Asclepias said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know a hell of a lot more about Cambridge than you ever will.
> 
> 
> 
> Its kind of apparent you dont know shit about shineola.
> 
> There's a chronic lack of black students at some of the best universities in the world, and current students say there are 4 reasons why
> 
> Only 40 black students were accepted out of 2,210 placed UK applicants to Cambridge last year.And only 35 black students were accepted out of 2,210 placed UK applicants to Oxford.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most black people are as dumb as you are.
> 
> You can't get into schools that at least pretend to have a reputation when you clearly don't know shit about shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So now we know why you couldn't go into school.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have been in school for a while now....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> StormFront isnt a school you moron.
Click to expand...


----------



## IM2

ptbw forever said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> Right.
> 
> You don't know shit about Britain or Cambridge.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I surely know more than you do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I highly doubt it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well I am certain that I do and really that's all that matters junior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess a child would think so anyway.
Click to expand...


LOL! Little boy, I've forgotten more than you might ever learn.


----------



## ptbw forever

Asclepias said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know a hell of a lot more about Cambridge than you ever will.
> 
> 
> 
> Its kind of apparent you dont know shit about shineola.
> 
> There's a chronic lack of black students at some of the best universities in the world, and current students say there are 4 reasons why
> 
> Only 40 black students were accepted out of 2,210 placed UK applicants to Cambridge last year.And only 35 black students were accepted out of 2,210 placed UK applicants to Oxford.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most black people are as dumb as you are.
> 
> You can't get into schools that at least pretend to have a reputation when you clearly don't know shit about shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So now we know why you couldn't go into school.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have been in school for a while now....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> StormFront isnt a school you moron.
Click to expand...

Stormfront was shut down, moron.

I know you are afraid of uppity whites who don't hate themselves, but you can go to bed now knowing that anti-white racism is the only racism permitted on the internet.


----------



## IM2

ptbw forever said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its kind of apparent you dont know shit about shineola.
> 
> There's a chronic lack of black students at some of the best universities in the world, and current students say there are 4 reasons why
> 
> Only 40 black students were accepted out of 2,210 placed UK applicants to Cambridge last year.And only 35 black students were accepted out of 2,210 placed UK applicants to Oxford.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most black people are as dumb as you are.
> 
> You can't get into schools that at least pretend to have a reputation when you clearly don't know shit about shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So now we know why you couldn't go into school.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have been in school for a while now....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> StormFront isnt a school you moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stormfront was shut down, moron.
> 
> I know you are afraid of uppity whites who don't hate themselves, but you can go to bed now knowing that anti-white racism is the only racism permitted on the internet.
Click to expand...


Why would we be scared of young dumb white children like you? There is no anti white racism.

You don't get it junior, whites like you have been figured out. You can no longer run the wishbone. It doesn't work. We've figured out how to stop it. You can't play the 46 defense because we spread you out, run the quick screen game and you can't stop it. You're done punk. You lost.


----------



## Asclepias

ptbw forever said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its kind of apparent you dont know shit about shineola.
> 
> There's a chronic lack of black students at some of the best universities in the world, and current students say there are 4 reasons why
> 
> Only 40 black students were accepted out of 2,210 placed UK applicants to Cambridge last year.And only 35 black students were accepted out of 2,210 placed UK applicants to Oxford.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most black people are as dumb as you are.
> 
> You can't get into schools that at least pretend to have a reputation when you clearly don't know shit about shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So now we know why you couldn't go into school.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have been in school for a while now....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> StormFront isnt a school you moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stormfront was shut down, moron.
> 
> I know you are afraid of uppity whites who don't hate themselves, but you can go to bed now knowing that anti-white racism is the only racism permitted on the internet.
Click to expand...

I dont care if it was shut down you recessive fool. The point is that its not a school.


----------



## ptbw forever

Asclepias said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most black people are as dumb as you are.
> 
> You can't get into schools that at least pretend to have a reputation when you clearly don't know shit about shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So now we know why you couldn't go into school.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have been in school for a while now....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> StormFront isnt a school you moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stormfront was shut down, moron.
> 
> I know you are afraid of uppity whites who don't hate themselves, but you can go to bed now knowing that anti-white racism is the only racism permitted on the internet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont care if it was shut down you recessive fool. The point is that its not a school.
Click to expand...

It was far more worthy of being a school than Cambridge is now.


----------



## IM2

ptbw forever said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So now we know why you couldn't go into school.
> 
> 
> 
> I have been in school for a while now....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> StormFront isnt a school you moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stormfront was shut down, moron.
> 
> I know you are afraid of uppity whites who don't hate themselves, but you can go to bed now knowing that anti-white racism is the only racism permitted on the internet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont care if it was shut down you recessive fool. The point is that its not a school.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was far more worthy of being a school than Cambridge is now.
Click to expand...


Well one thing I know is Cambridge is still open. Apparently Cambridge is of more value.


----------



## Asclepias

ptbw forever said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So now we know why you couldn't go into school.
> 
> 
> 
> I have been in school for a while now....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> StormFront isnt a school you moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stormfront was shut down, moron.
> 
> I know you are afraid of uppity whites who don't hate themselves, but you can go to bed now knowing that anti-white racism is the only racism permitted on the internet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont care if it was shut down you recessive fool. The point is that its not a school.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was far more worthy of being a school than Cambridge is now.
Click to expand...

Only to loser white boys such as yourself. To everyone else its a collection of loser white boys that are angry about being substandard and not worthy of employment.


----------



## ptbw forever

IM2 said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have been in school for a while now....
> 
> 
> 
> StormFront isnt a school you moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stormfront was shut down, moron.
> 
> I know you are afraid of uppity whites who don't hate themselves, but you can go to bed now knowing that anti-white racism is the only racism permitted on the internet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont care if it was shut down you recessive fool. The point is that its not a school.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was far more worthy of being a school than Cambridge is now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well one thing I know is Cambridge is still open. Apparently Cambridge is of more value.
Click to expand...

Self-hate still has its grip on the whole of the white world.

When that is no longer the case institutions like Harvard, Oxford, Yale etc will be burned to the ground to make room for a new renaissance of learning.


----------



## IM2

Asclepias said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have been in school for a while now....
> 
> 
> 
> StormFront isnt a school you moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stormfront was shut down, moron.
> 
> I know you are afraid of uppity whites who don't hate themselves, but you can go to bed now knowing that anti-white racism is the only racism permitted on the internet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont care if it was shut down you recessive fool. The point is that its not a school.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was far more worthy of being a school than Cambridge is now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only to loser white boys such as yourself. To everyone else its a collection of loser white boys that are angry about being substandard and not worthy of employment.
Click to expand...


That and the white social rejects.


----------



## IM2

ptbw forever said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> StormFront isnt a school you moron.
> 
> 
> 
> Stormfront was shut down, moron.
> 
> I know you are afraid of uppity whites who don't hate themselves, but you can go to bed now knowing that anti-white racism is the only racism permitted on the internet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont care if it was shut down you recessive fool. The point is that its not a school.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was far more worthy of being a school than Cambridge is now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well one thing I know is Cambridge is still open. Apparently Cambridge is of more value.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Self-hate still has its grip on the whole of the white world.
> 
> When that is no longer the case institutions like Harvard, Oxford, Yale etc will be burned to the ground to make room for a new renaissance of learning.
Click to expand...


Lunacy.


----------



## ptbw forever

Asclepias said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have been in school for a while now....
> 
> 
> 
> StormFront isnt a school you moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stormfront was shut down, moron.
> 
> I know you are afraid of uppity whites who don't hate themselves, but you can go to bed now knowing that anti-white racism is the only racism permitted on the internet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont care if it was shut down you recessive fool. The point is that its not a school.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was far more worthy of being a school than Cambridge is now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only to loser white boys such as yourself. To everyone else its a collection of loser white boys that are angry about being substandard and not worthy of employment.
Click to expand...

Everyone on there is employed, dipshit. The same can't be said for the students at Cambridge.

Cambridge couldn't hope to maintain the level of debate and insight that was on Stormfront in their wildest dreams.


----------



## Asclepias

ptbw forever said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> StormFront isnt a school you moron.
> 
> 
> 
> Stormfront was shut down, moron.
> 
> I know you are afraid of uppity whites who don't hate themselves, but you can go to bed now knowing that anti-white racism is the only racism permitted on the internet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont care if it was shut down you recessive fool. The point is that its not a school.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was far more worthy of being a school than Cambridge is now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only to loser white boys such as yourself. To everyone else its a collection of loser white boys that are angry about being substandard and not worthy of employment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everyone on there is employed, dipshit. The same can't be said for the students at Cambridge.
> 
> Cambridge couldn't hope to maintain the level of debate and insight that was on Stormfront in their wildest dreams.
Click to expand...

Gimme a break. None of those losers are employed. Collecting welfare benefits is not a form of employment.


----------



## ptbw forever

Asclepias said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stormfront was shut down, moron.
> 
> I know you are afraid of uppity whites who don't hate themselves, but you can go to bed now knowing that anti-white racism is the only racism permitted on the internet.
> 
> 
> 
> I dont care if it was shut down you recessive fool. The point is that its not a school.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was far more worthy of being a school than Cambridge is now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only to loser white boys such as yourself. To everyone else its a collection of loser white boys that are angry about being substandard and not worthy of employment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everyone on there is employed, dipshit. The same can't be said for the students at Cambridge.
> 
> Cambridge couldn't hope to maintain the level of debate and insight that was on Stormfront in their wildest dreams.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gimme a break. None of those losers are employed. Collecting welfare benefits is not a form of employment.
Click to expand...

You would certainly know about that.


----------



## Asclepias

ptbw forever said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dont care if it was shut down you recessive fool. The point is that its not a school.
> 
> 
> 
> It was far more worthy of being a school than Cambridge is now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only to loser white boys such as yourself. To everyone else its a collection of loser white boys that are angry about being substandard and not worthy of employment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everyone on there is employed, dipshit. The same can't be said for the students at Cambridge.
> 
> Cambridge couldn't hope to maintain the level of debate and insight that was on Stormfront in their wildest dreams.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gimme a break. None of those losers are employed. Collecting welfare benefits is not a form of employment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You would certainly know about that.
Click to expand...

I do conduct my research on you white boy losers. Glad to see you recognize that.


----------



## IM2

ptbw forever said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> StormFront isnt a school you moron.
> 
> 
> 
> Stormfront was shut down, moron.
> 
> I know you are afraid of uppity whites who don't hate themselves, but you can go to bed now knowing that anti-white racism is the only racism permitted on the internet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont care if it was shut down you recessive fool. The point is that its not a school.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was far more worthy of being a school than Cambridge is now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only to loser white boys such as yourself. To everyone else its a collection of loser white boys that are angry about being substandard and not worthy of employment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everyone on there is employed, dipshit. The same can't be said for the students at Cambridge.
> 
> Cambridge couldn't hope to maintain the level of debate and insight that was on Stormfront in their wildest dreams.
Click to expand...


If this is what you really believe, you are a certified card carrying dumb ass loon.


----------



## bgrouse

Asclepias said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have been in school for a while now....
> 
> 
> 
> StormFront isnt a school you moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stormfront was shut down, moron.
> 
> I know you are afraid of uppity whites who don't hate themselves, but you can go to bed now knowing that anti-white racism is the only racism permitted on the internet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont care if it was shut down you recessive fool. The point is that its not a school.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was far more worthy of being a school than Cambridge is now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only to loser white boys such as yourself. To everyone else its a collection of loser white boys that are angry about being substandard and not worthy of employment.
Click to expand...

Worthy of employment? Aren't the shitskins the ones whining about needing Affirmative Action?


----------



## John Shaw

Paul Essien said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liar. Yes, there is white genocide.
> 
> "..the firebrand leader of South Africa’s radical left...has called on his followers to “retake the land” from whites.
> 
> "In 2012 President Jacob Zuma sang a struggle-era song containing the words “shoot the farmer, shoot the Boer”.
> 
> "“We’re being hunted,” said Pauli, a 43-year-old farmer who declined to give her surname."
> 
> “They (black people) truly think that we have stolen the country from them,” Limpopo-based farmer Gerhardus Harmse told AFP."
> 
> In reality, the blacks who are killing the white people never owned the land. The land was owned by a handful of wealthy blacks...and the blacks currently raiding and murdering and raping white people never owned a thing there, nor did their ancestors.
> 
> A S. African resident chimes in:
> 
> "...the chieftains particularly in KwaZulu Natal were the original owners, not the ordinary people. If land is expropriated then there will be a “how long is a piece of string situation?” Zulus took land from Xhosas etc. The San and Khoisan peoples possessed the land as hunter gatherers before the pastoralists."
> 
> 'You could hear the bones breaking' - South Africa haunted by racially charged murders
> 
> 
> 
> "Every day after picking up her eight-year-old son from school, the Johannesburg mum-of-two takes a different route home, eyes on the rear-view mirror. Her 20-month-old toddler sits in his car seat behind her, where he can easily be grabbed at a moment’s notice.
> 
> "That’s because Ms Day-Fourie doesn’t want her son, in the event of an attack, to be trapped by his seatbelt, dragged along outside of the car and killed — as happened to a four-year-old boy whose parents and sister were forced out of their car by three armed men in nearby Boksburg, just 30 minutes away."
> 
> "In Centurion, an hour’s drive away, a two-year-old was shot in the head during an attempted carjacking earlier this year."
> 
> ‘It is a very, very violent country’
> 
> 
> 
> This is the thing that kills me about whites in regards to South Africa.... "_What_ ? _We can't shit on black people anymore_" "_We can't exploit black people anymore_" "_We can't laugh and mock black people anymore_" "_We can't dominate black people anymore_"
> 
> The world has ended !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If some1 comes into your home, stomps on you, shits on you, economically and socially castrate you, make sure you haven't got a biscuit for generations. They don't have the right to complain about the tactics you use to get your home.
> 
> White SA's can still wrk for minimum wage as laborers and field hands black farmers.
> 
> But this ?
Click to expand...


Condones torture. Nice. Another scumbag.


----------



## John Shaw

IM2 said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stormfront was shut down, moron.
> 
> I know you are afraid of uppity whites who don't hate themselves, but you can go to bed now knowing that anti-white racism is the only racism permitted on the internet.
> 
> 
> 
> I dont care if it was shut down you recessive fool. The point is that its not a school.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was far more worthy of being a school than Cambridge is now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only to loser white boys such as yourself. To everyone else its a collection of loser white boys that are angry about being substandard and not worthy of employment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everyone on there is employed, dipshit. The same can't be said for the students at Cambridge.
> 
> Cambridge couldn't hope to maintain the level of debate and insight that was on Stormfront in their wildest dreams.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If this is what you really believe, you are a certified card carrying dumb ass loon.
Click to expand...


You two deserve each other.


----------



## Paul Essien

John Shaw said:


> Condones torture. Nice. Another scumbag.


Yes. I Do.

That is the only language that white people understand. You kill the white supremacist in SA...*AND THEN THEY GET THE POINT
*
You don't fk about with people who have a history of destroying you


----------



## IM2

At some point whites must be taught a stern lesson for things they have done. There is only so much a person will take from a bully until he or she beats that bully's ass. White killed children, rape, plundered and pillaged those people for more than 100 years. Thy still control everything instead of giving back what they stole. Where I am from, and it's not a large city, if you steal and get caught, then refuse to give back what you stole, you get your ass whipped.


----------



## Paul Essien

Nelson Mandela & his henchmen in the ANC are to blame for the White supremacist problem in South Africa. They forced Africans to forgive Whites for 300+ years of African genocide.

The end result of this was the maintenance of White supremacy & Black oppression in South Africa

When Nelson Mandela was released from prison in 1990, he went on a crusade to pacify Blacks & told them not to fight & take revenge for 3 centuries of racial oppression from Whites.

What a joke

Blacks fell for this nonsense that's why Whites continue to dominate & abuse Black South Africans.

White people still run SA

I swear there should be more of this. British Women beaten and tortured and husband left for dead


----------



## bgrouse

Paul Essien said:


> Nelson Mandela


was a shitskin. So how are whites responsible?


----------



## Paul Essien

bgrouse said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nelson Mandela
> 
> 
> 
> was a shitskin. So how are whites responsible?
Click to expand...

The nelson Mandela who went into jail was a hero. The one who came out ? No


----------



## bgrouse

Paul Essien said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nelson Mandela
> 
> 
> 
> was a shitskin. So how are whites responsible?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The nelson Mandela who went into jail was a hero. The one who came out ? No
Click to expand...

Wonderful, but how are Mandela's actions whites' fault?


----------



## Paul Essien

bgrouse said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nelson Mandela
> 
> 
> 
> was a shitskin. So how are whites responsible?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The nelson Mandela who went into jail was a hero. The one who came out ? No
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wonderful, but how are Mandela's actions whites' fault?
Click to expand...

What actions are you talking about?


----------



## bgrouse

Paul Essien said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nelson Mandela
> 
> 
> 
> was a shitskin. So how are whites responsible?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The nelson Mandela who went into jail was a hero. The one who came out ? No
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wonderful, but how are Mandela's actions whites' fault?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What actions are you talking about?
Click to expand...




> Nelson Mandela & his henchmen in the ANC are to blame for the White supremacist problem in South Africa. They forced Africans to forgive Whites for 300+ years of African genocide.


----------



## Paul Essien

bgrouse said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nelson Mandela
> 
> 
> 
> was a shitskin. So how are whites responsible?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The nelson Mandela who went into jail was a hero. The one who came out ? No
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wonderful, but how are Mandela's actions whites' fault?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What actions are you talking about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nelson Mandela & his henchmen in the ANC are to blame for the White supremacist problem in South Africa. They forced Africans to forgive Whites for 300+ years of African genocide.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

What's your point?


----------



## bgrouse

Paul Essien said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> was a shitskin. So how are whites responsible?
> 
> 
> 
> The nelson Mandela who went into jail was a hero. The one who came out ? No
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wonderful, but how are Mandela's actions whites' fault?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What actions are you talking about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nelson Mandela & his henchmen in the ANC are to blame for the White supremacist problem in South Africa. They forced Africans to forgive Whites for 300+ years of African genocide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's your point?
Click to expand...

That you're whining about whitey while pointing to Mandela's (a black man) actions as a cause of trouble in Africa. So which is it?


----------



## Paul Essien

bgrouse said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> The nelson Mandela who went into jail was a hero. The one who came out ? No
> 
> 
> 
> Wonderful, but how are Mandela's actions whites' fault?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What actions are you talking about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nelson Mandela & his henchmen in the ANC are to blame for the White supremacist problem in South Africa. They forced Africans to forgive Whites for 300+ years of African genocide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's your point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That you're whining about whitey while pointing to Mandela's (a black man) actions as a cause of trouble in Africa. So which is it?
Click to expand...

What do you mean by whining ?

What Mandela actions are you talking about?


----------



## bgrouse

Paul Essien said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wonderful, but how are Mandela's actions whites' fault?
> 
> 
> 
> What actions are you talking about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nelson Mandela & his henchmen in the ANC are to blame for the White supremacist problem in South Africa. They forced Africans to forgive Whites for 300+ years of African genocide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's your point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That you're whining about whitey while pointing to Mandela's (a black man) actions as a cause of trouble in Africa. So which is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you mean by whining ?
> 
> What Mandela actions are you talking about?
Click to expand...

You're the one who posted his actions, idiot. 





> *Nelson Mandela & his henchmen in the ANC are to blame for the White supremacist problem in South Africa. They forced Africans to forgive Whites for 300+ years of African genocide.*



What the hell is wrong with your negro brain?


----------



## katsteve2012

ptbw forever said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You sound like an idiot making that claim. Then complain and wonder why we laugh at you.
> 
> 
> 
> I know a hell of a lot more about Cambridge than you ever will.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its kind of apparent you dont know shit about shineola.
> 
> There's a chronic lack of black students at some of the best universities in the world, and current students say there are 4 reasons why
> 
> Only 40 black students were accepted out of 2,210 placed UK applicants to Cambridge last year.And only 35 black students were accepted out of 2,210 placed UK applicants to Oxford.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most black people are as dumb as you are.
> 
> You can't get into schools that at least pretend to have a reputation when you clearly don't know shit about shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So now we know why you couldn't go into school.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have been in school for a while now....
Click to expand...


That's obvious. Time consuming remedial studies are for below average students who are not prepared for regular course work.


----------



## katsteve2012

ptbw forever said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its kind of apparent you dont know shit about shineola.
> 
> There's a chronic lack of black students at some of the best universities in the world, and current students say there are 4 reasons why
> 
> Only 40 black students were accepted out of 2,210 placed UK applicants to Cambridge last year.And only 35 black students were accepted out of 2,210 placed UK applicants to Oxford.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most black people are as dumb as you are.
> 
> You can't get into schools that at least pretend to have a reputation when you clearly don't know shit about shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So now we know why you couldn't go into school.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have been in school for a while now....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> StormFront isnt a school you moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stormfront was shut down, moron.
> 
> I know you are afraid of uppity whites who don't hate themselves, but you can go to bed now knowing that anti-white racism is the only racism permitted on the internet.
Click to expand...



Stormfront is not shutdown. Those fringe lunatic nutjobs  are still around.

And there are a plethora of other white supremacists cyber sewers out there in addition to it.
http://www.sjsu.edu/faculty/Brent/190/hatelinks.html


----------



## IM2

Paul Essien said:


> Nelson Mandela & his henchmen in the ANC are to blame for the White supremacist problem in South Africa. They forced Africans to forgive Whites for 300+ years of African genocide.
> 
> The end result of this was the maintenance of White supremacy & Black oppression in South Africa
> 
> When Nelson Mandela was released from prison in 1990, he went on a crusade to pacify Blacks & told them not to fight & take revenge for 3 centuries of racial oppression from Whites.
> 
> What a joke
> 
> Blacks fell for this nonsense that's why Whites continue to dominate & abuse Black South Africans.
> 
> White people still run SA
> 
> I swear there should be more of this. British Women beaten and tortured and husband left for dead



Personally, I'm not down for the violence but the truth is what it is therefore I must agree with Essen. There was supposed to be racial reconciliation in SA but whites refused to reconcile. So now they are getting what they are going to get.


----------



## IM2

*Desmond Tutu / Forced relocations / "dumping grounds" / the Bantustan strategy*


*Let's just ignore all this and talk about White South Africans.*


----------



## ptbw forever

katsteve2012 said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most black people are as dumb as you are.
> 
> You can't get into schools that at least pretend to have a reputation when you clearly don't know shit about shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So now we know why you couldn't go into school.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have been in school for a while now....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> StormFront isnt a school you moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stormfront was shut down, moron.
> 
> I know you are afraid of uppity whites who don't hate themselves, but you can go to bed now knowing that anti-white racism is the only racism permitted on the internet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Stormfront is not shutdown. Those fringe lunatic nutjobs  are still around.
> 
> And there are a plethora of other white supremacists cyber sewers out there in addition to it.
> http://www.sjsu.edu/faculty/Brent/190/hatelinks.html
Click to expand...

*"anyone can be a racist. This anti-white site claims that white people were invented by a black scientist 6000 years ago"*
*
You might want to read your sources before posting something that calls out your racist buddies...*


----------



## ptbw forever

IM2 said:


> *Desmond Tutu / Forced relocations / "dumping grounds" / the Bantustan strategy*
> 
> 
> *Let's just ignore all this and talk about White South Africans.*


Yes, let's.

"THIS is what genocide(extermination of GENES, not just a group of individuals of a similar genetic makeup) actually is btw:
United Nations Office on Genocide Prevention and the Responsibility to Protect

_"In the present Convention, genocide means ANY of the following acts committed with intent("Kill the Boer" definitely qualifies) to destroy, in whole or in part, a national, ethnical, racial or religious group, as such:_


Killing members of the group;
Causing serious bodily or mental harm to members of the group;
Deliberately inflicting on the group conditions of life calculated to bring about its physical destruction in whole or in part;
Imposing measures intended to prevent births within the group; (e) Forcibly transferring children of the group to another group."
1. is clearly happening for any idiot to see
2 is clearly happening for any idiot to see
3. is happening in multiple facets(destroying the Afrikaners' language, land grabs, police brutality/negligence etc etc)
4. White South African children have all but abandoned their racist home country so the birth rate has dropped considerably for white South Africans over the years.
Over the span of over 20 years this is easily 4 or more genocides that coincide with each other.

And just to further obliterate your idiotic Democrat derived talking points about what "genocide" supposedly is:
"The Genocide Convention establishes in Article I that the crime of genocide may take place in the context of an armed conflict, international or non-international, but ALSO in the context of a PEACEFUL situation(like the so-called "Rainbow nation" created after Apartheid). The latter is less common but still possible. The same article establishes the obligation of the contracting parties to prevent and to punish the crime of genocide"


----------



## ptbw forever

IM2 said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stormfront was shut down, moron.
> 
> I know you are afraid of uppity whites who don't hate themselves, but you can go to bed now knowing that anti-white racism is the only racism permitted on the internet.
> 
> 
> 
> I dont care if it was shut down you recessive fool. The point is that its not a school.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was far more worthy of being a school than Cambridge is now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only to loser white boys such as yourself. To everyone else its a collection of loser white boys that are angry about being substandard and not worthy of employment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everyone on there is employed, dipshit. The same can't be said for the students at Cambridge.
> 
> Cambridge couldn't hope to maintain the level of debate and insight that was on Stormfront in their wildest dreams.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If this is what you really believe, you are a certified card carrying dumb ass loon.
Click to expand...

You have never been on Stormfront, idiot.

You don't know what the fuck you are talking about.


----------



## HenryBHough

Grim reality is the pogrom killing off whites is raising South Africa's IQ average.  The smart whites all left the day (the late) Mandela first took the throne.


----------



## ptbw forever

HenryBHough said:


> Grim reality is the pogrom killing off whites is raising South Africa's IQ average.  The smart whites all left the day (the late) Mandela first took the throne.


The dumb whites are alive and well supporting "progressive" parties throughout the west.


----------



## katsteve2012

ptbw forever said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So now we know why you couldn't go into school.
> 
> 
> 
> I have been in school for a while now....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> StormFront isnt a school you moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stormfront was shut down, moron.
> 
> I know you are afraid of uppity whites who don't hate themselves, but you can go to bed now knowing that anti-white racism is the only racism permitted on the internet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Stormfront is not shutdown. Those fringe lunatic nutjobs  are still around.
> 
> And there are a plethora of other white supremacists cyber sewers out there in addition to it.
> http://www.sjsu.edu/faculty/Brent/190/hatelinks.html
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *"anyone can be a racist. This anti-white site claims that white people were invented by a black scientist 6000 years ago"
> 
> You might want to read your sources before posting something that calls out your racist buddies...*
Click to expand...


Really, little boy? There are far more white racist sites on the internet than black racist sites. 

You found one. Shall I post a link to prove that fact? Or are you too retarted to look them up yourself?


----------



## ptbw forever

katsteve2012 said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have been in school for a while now....
> 
> 
> 
> StormFront isnt a school you moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stormfront was shut down, moron.
> 
> I know you are afraid of uppity whites who don't hate themselves, but you can go to bed now knowing that anti-white racism is the only racism permitted on the internet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Stormfront is not shutdown. Those fringe lunatic nutjobs  are still around.
> 
> And there are a plethora of other white supremacists cyber sewers out there in addition to it.
> http://www.sjsu.edu/faculty/Brent/190/hatelinks.html
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *"anyone can be a racist. This anti-white site claims that white people were invented by a black scientist 6000 years ago"
> 
> You might want to read your sources before posting something that calls out your racist buddies...*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really, little boy? There are far more white racist sites on the internet than black racist sites.
> 
> You found one. Shall I post a link to prove that fact? Or are you too retarted to look them up yourself?
Click to expand...

Wrong. There are 1000s of black supremacists sites and they continue to grow in number every year.

Technically most of the big sites like Twitter and Youtube are black supremacist sites as they specifically look for pro-white accounts to delete while endorsing many black supremacist accounts to make them much bigger than the white one was.


----------



## IM2

ptbw forever said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> StormFront isnt a school you moron.
> 
> 
> 
> Stormfront was shut down, moron.
> 
> I know you are afraid of uppity whites who don't hate themselves, but you can go to bed now knowing that anti-white racism is the only racism permitted on the internet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Stormfront is not shutdown. Those fringe lunatic nutjobs  are still around.
> 
> And there are a plethora of other white supremacists cyber sewers out there in addition to it.
> http://www.sjsu.edu/faculty/Brent/190/hatelinks.html
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *"anyone can be a racist. This anti-white site claims that white people were invented by a black scientist 6000 years ago"
> 
> You might want to read your sources before posting something that calls out your racist buddies...*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really, little boy? There are far more white racist sites on the internet than black racist sites.
> 
> You found one. Shall I post a link to prove that fact? Or are you too retarted to look them up yourself?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong. There are 1000s of black supremacists sites and they continue to grow in number every year.
> 
> Technically most of the big sites like Twitter and Youtube are black supremacist sites as they specifically look for pro-white accounts to delete while endorsing many black supremacist accounts to make them much bigger than the white one was.
Click to expand...


Lunacy. This child is gone..


----------



## ptbw forever

IM2 said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stormfront was shut down, moron.
> 
> I know you are afraid of uppity whites who don't hate themselves, but you can go to bed now knowing that anti-white racism is the only racism permitted on the internet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stormfront is not shutdown. Those fringe lunatic nutjobs  are still around.
> 
> And there are a plethora of other white supremacists cyber sewers out there in addition to it.
> http://www.sjsu.edu/faculty/Brent/190/hatelinks.html
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *"anyone can be a racist. This anti-white site claims that white people were invented by a black scientist 6000 years ago"
> 
> You might want to read your sources before posting something that calls out your racist buddies...*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really, little boy? There are far more white racist sites on the internet than black racist sites.
> 
> You found one. Shall I post a link to prove that fact? Or are you too retarted to look them up yourself?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong. There are 1000s of black supremacists sites and they continue to grow in number every year.
> 
> Technically most of the big sites like Twitter and Youtube are black supremacist sites as they specifically look for pro-white accounts to delete while endorsing many black supremacist accounts to make them much bigger than the white one was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lunacy. This child is gone..
Click to expand...

Facts scare you.


----------



## katsteve2012

ptbw forever said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stormfront is not shutdown. Those fringe lunatic nutjobs  are still around.
> 
> And there are a plethora of other white supremacists cyber sewers out there in addition to it.
> http://www.sjsu.edu/faculty/Brent/190/hatelinks.html
> 
> 
> 
> *"anyone can be a racist. This anti-white site claims that white people were invented by a black scientist 6000 years ago"
> 
> You might want to read your sources before posting something that calls out your racist buddies...*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really, little boy? There are far more white racist sites on the internet than black racist sites.
> 
> You found one. Shall I post a link to prove that fact? Or are you too retarted to look them up yourself?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong. There are 1000s of black supremacists sites and they continue to grow in number every year.
> 
> Technically most of the big sites like Twitter and Youtube are black supremacist sites as they specifically look for pro-white accounts to delete while endorsing many black supremacist accounts to make them much bigger than the white one was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lunacy. This child is gone..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Facts scare you.
Click to expand...

And facts also scare the hell out of the ignorant, and misinformed, like the dumbass kid in your mirror.


----------



## ptbw forever

katsteve2012 said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"anyone can be a racist. This anti-white site claims that white people were invented by a black scientist 6000 years ago"
> 
> You might want to read your sources before posting something that calls out your racist buddies...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really, little boy? There are far more white racist sites on the internet than black racist sites.
> 
> You found one. Shall I post a link to prove that fact? Or are you too retarted to look them up yourself?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong. There are 1000s of black supremacists sites and they continue to grow in number every year.
> 
> Technically most of the big sites like Twitter and Youtube are black supremacist sites as they specifically look for pro-white accounts to delete while endorsing many black supremacist accounts to make them much bigger than the white one was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lunacy. This child is gone..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Facts scare you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And facts also scare the hell out of the ignorant, and misinformed, like the kid in your mirror.
Click to expand...

Facts are my reason for living.

If you don't like what I am saying you are perfectly free to change the world so what I say is no longer true, but you can kindly shut up until you do that.


----------



## katsteve2012

ptbw forever said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> StormFront isnt a school you moron.
> 
> 
> 
> Stormfront was shut down, moron.
> 
> I know you are afraid of uppity whites who don't hate themselves, but you can go to bed now knowing that anti-white racism is the only racism permitted on the internet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Stormfront is not shutdown. Those fringe lunatic nutjobs  are still around.
> 
> And there are a plethora of other white supremacists cyber sewers out there in addition to it.
> http://www.sjsu.edu/faculty/Brent/190/hatelinks.html
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *"anyone can be a racist. This anti-white site claims that white people were invented by a black scientist 6000 years ago"
> 
> You might want to read your sources before posting something that calls out your racist buddies...*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really, little boy? There are far more white racist sites on the internet than black racist sites.
> 
> You found one. Shall I post a link to prove that fact? Or are you too retarted to look them up yourself?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong. There are 1000s of black supremacists sites and they continue to grow in number every year.
> 
> Technically most of the big sites like Twitter and Youtube are black supremacist sites as they specifically look for pro-white accounts to delete while endorsing many black supremacist accounts to make them much bigger than the white one was.
Click to expand...


You're delusional. Feel free to post your proof of that "fact".


----------



## katsteve2012

ptbw forever said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really, little boy? There are far more white racist sites on the internet than black racist sites.
> 
> You found one. Shall I post a link to prove that fact? Or are you too retarted to look them up yourself?
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong. There are 1000s of black supremacists sites and they continue to grow in number every year.
> 
> Technically most of the big sites like Twitter and Youtube are black supremacist sites as they specifically look for pro-white accounts to delete while endorsing many black supremacist accounts to make them much bigger than the white one was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lunacy. This child is gone..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Facts scare you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And facts also scare the hell out of the ignorant, and misinformed, like the kid in your mirror.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Facts are my reason for living.
> 
> If you don't like what I am saying you are perfectly free to change the world so what I say is no longer true, but you can kindly shut up until you do that.
Click to expand...


Frankly, I don't care what you have to say. You, and those like you on this site are just free entertainment. 

And as far as "changing the world"....I 've lived in it and traveled it to almost every state in this country as well as other countries. I've seen your kind of misinformed ignorance from coast to coast, and abroad. 

But.....I have also met many people who are the exact opposite of what you are.


You represent the very worst of the young generation.


----------



## katsteve2012

ptbw forever said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really, little boy? There are far more white racist sites on the internet than black racist sites.
> 
> You found one. Shall I post a link to prove that fact? Or are you too retarted to look them up yourself?
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong. There are 1000s of black supremacists sites and they continue to grow in number every year.
> 
> Technically most of the big sites like Twitter and Youtube are black supremacist sites as they specifically look for pro-white accounts to delete while endorsing many black supremacist accounts to make them much bigger than the white one was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lunacy. This child is gone..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Facts scare you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And facts also scare the hell out of the ignorant, and misinformed, like the kid in your mirror.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Facts are my reason for living.
> 
> If you don't like what I am saying you are perfectly free to change the world so what I say is no longer true, but you can kindly shut up until you do that.
Click to expand...


You don't post "facts", little one. You spew nonsense. 

Now, run along and get your dirty diaper changed.


----------



## IM2

ptbw forever said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stormfront is not shutdown. Those fringe lunatic nutjobs  are still around.
> 
> And there are a plethora of other white supremacists cyber sewers out there in addition to it.
> http://www.sjsu.edu/faculty/Brent/190/hatelinks.html
> 
> 
> 
> *"anyone can be a racist. This anti-white site claims that white people were invented by a black scientist 6000 years ago"
> 
> You might want to read your sources before posting something that calls out your racist buddies...*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really, little boy? There are far more white racist sites on the internet than black racist sites.
> 
> You found one. Shall I post a link to prove that fact? Or are you too retarted to look them up yourself?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong. There are 1000s of black supremacists sites and they continue to grow in number every year.
> 
> Technically most of the big sites like Twitter and Youtube are black supremacist sites as they specifically look for pro-white accounts to delete while endorsing many black supremacist accounts to make them much bigger than the white one was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lunacy. This child is gone..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Facts scare you.
Click to expand...


I deal with facts. What you post is not that.. You're a loser mad because you think you are entitled to everything because you are white. You aren't. You and your ilk will change nothing Those who are changing things in your age group already are.


----------



## katsteve2012

IM2 said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"anyone can be a racist. This anti-white site claims that white people were invented by a black scientist 6000 years ago"
> 
> You might want to read your sources before posting something that calls out your racist buddies...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really, little boy? There are far more white racist sites on the internet than black racist sites.
> 
> You found one. Shall I post a link to prove that fact? Or are you too retarted to look them up yourself?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong. There are 1000s of black supremacists sites and they continue to grow in number every year.
> 
> Technically most of the big sites like Twitter and Youtube are black supremacist sites as they specifically look for pro-white accounts to delete while endorsing many black supremacist accounts to make them much bigger than the white one was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lunacy. This child is gone..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Facts scare you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I deal with facts. What you post is not that.. You're a loser mad because you think you are entitled to everything because you are white. You aren't. You and your ilk will change nothing Those who are changing things in your age group already are.
Click to expand...


IM2, The funny thing about this "person" is that by his own admission he came from an upper middle class family, in of all places KENTUCKY.

The same state that would not even serve Muhammad Ali a hamburger after he won a gold medal for America in the 1960 olympics.

Its one of the same southern states that had a long history of oppressing minorities.
KKK country in every way.

I've been there before, I personally knew  Mr. Ali, and I also knew his biographer, Howard Bingham.

They were like family and we used to meet every year in Fort Scott, Kansas at the annual Gordon Parks memorial.

My own parents were organizers of that event and they hosted it at their home.

Mr. Ali and Mr. Bingham were  both my friends, and they both told me many stories in my own home in California about what that place was like for black people in their era.in the true context of history, this was not that long ago.

That "boy" has no clue about REAL oppression or discrimination.

My own parents marched with MLK and had urine and shit thrown on them, for just wanting EQUALITY.

I saw it with my own eyes.

And he actually has the audacity to REALLY believe that he is oppressed???!! 

SMGDH


----------



## katsteve2012

IM2 said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"anyone can be a racist. This anti-white site claims that white people were invented by a black scientist 6000 years ago"
> 
> You might want to read your sources before posting something that calls out your racist buddies...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really, little boy? There are far more white racist sites on the internet than black racist sites.
> 
> You found one. Shall I post a link to prove that fact? Or are you too retarted to look them up yourself?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong. There are 1000s of black supremacists sites and they continue to grow in number every year.
> 
> Technically most of the big sites like Twitter and Youtube are black supremacist sites as they specifically look for pro-white accounts to delete while endorsing many black supremacist accounts to make them much bigger than the white one was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lunacy. This child is gone..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Facts scare you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I deal with facts. What you post is not that.. You're a loser mad because you think you are entitled to everything because you are white. You aren't. You and your ilk will change nothing Those who are changing things in your age group already are.
Click to expand...


Indeed. My guess is that he was opposed to the mass turnout of young people his age protesting gun violence.


----------



## ptbw forever

katsteve2012 said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stormfront was shut down, moron.
> 
> I know you are afraid of uppity whites who don't hate themselves, but you can go to bed now knowing that anti-white racism is the only racism permitted on the internet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stormfront is not shutdown. Those fringe lunatic nutjobs  are still around.
> 
> And there are a plethora of other white supremacists cyber sewers out there in addition to it.
> http://www.sjsu.edu/faculty/Brent/190/hatelinks.html
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *"anyone can be a racist. This anti-white site claims that white people were invented by a black scientist 6000 years ago"
> 
> You might want to read your sources before posting something that calls out your racist buddies...*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really, little boy? There are far more white racist sites on the internet than black racist sites.
> 
> You found one. Shall I post a link to prove that fact? Or are you too retarted to look them up yourself?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong. There are 1000s of black supremacists sites and they continue to grow in number every year.
> 
> Technically most of the big sites like Twitter and Youtube are black supremacist sites as they specifically look for pro-white accounts to delete while endorsing many black supremacist accounts to make them much bigger than the white one was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're delusional. Feel free to post your proof of that "fact".
Click to expand...

Google Has An Actual Secret Speech Police

And while google is supposedly fighting "hate speech", shit like this keeps popping up.


----------



## katsteve2012

ptbw forever said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stormfront is not shutdown. Those fringe lunatic nutjobs  are still around.
> 
> And there are a plethora of other white supremacists cyber sewers out there in addition to it.
> http://www.sjsu.edu/faculty/Brent/190/hatelinks.html
> 
> 
> 
> *"anyone can be a racist. This anti-white site claims that white people were invented by a black scientist 6000 years ago"
> 
> You might want to read your sources before posting something that calls out your racist buddies...*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really, little boy? There are far more white racist sites on the internet than black racist sites.
> 
> You found one. Shall I post a link to prove that fact? Or are you too retarted to look them up yourself?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong. There are 1000s of black supremacists sites and they continue to grow in number every year.
> 
> Technically most of the big sites like Twitter and Youtube are black supremacist sites as they specifically look for pro-white accounts to delete while endorsing many black supremacist accounts to make them much bigger than the white one was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're delusional. Feel free to post your proof of that "fact".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Google Has An Actual Secret Speech Police
> 
> And while google is supposedly fighting "hate speech", shit like this keeps popping up.
Click to expand...


The internet has made the world a much smaller place, kiddo. Anyone can set up a YouTube account for any purpose.

Try googling WHITE SUPREMACIST organizations. 

The kind that preach your same ideology.

They are numerous.


----------



## ptbw forever

katsteve2012 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really, little boy? There are far more white racist sites on the internet than black racist sites.
> 
> You found one. Shall I post a link to prove that fact? Or are you too retarted to look them up yourself?
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong. There are 1000s of black supremacists sites and they continue to grow in number every year.
> 
> Technically most of the big sites like Twitter and Youtube are black supremacist sites as they specifically look for pro-white accounts to delete while endorsing many black supremacist accounts to make them much bigger than the white one was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lunacy. This child is gone..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Facts scare you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I deal with facts. What you post is not that.. You're a loser mad because you think you are entitled to everything because you are white. You aren't. You and your ilk will change nothing Those who are changing things in your age group already are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed. My guess is that he was opposed to the mass turnout of young people his age protesting gun violence.
Click to expand...

I am almost twice their age, idiot.

Millennials control the destiny of this nation, not the tide pod swallowing generation Z.

Once white millennials no longer have baby boomers to brainwash them and pacify them, this world is going to experience radical changes that will make the 60s look tame.


----------



## ptbw forever

katsteve2012 said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"anyone can be a racist. This anti-white site claims that white people were invented by a black scientist 6000 years ago"
> 
> You might want to read your sources before posting something that calls out your racist buddies...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really, little boy? There are far more white racist sites on the internet than black racist sites.
> 
> You found one. Shall I post a link to prove that fact? Or are you too retarted to look them up yourself?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong. There are 1000s of black supremacists sites and they continue to grow in number every year.
> 
> Technically most of the big sites like Twitter and Youtube are black supremacist sites as they specifically look for pro-white accounts to delete while endorsing many black supremacist accounts to make them much bigger than the white one was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're delusional. Feel free to post your proof of that "fact".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Google Has An Actual Secret Speech Police
> 
> And while google is supposedly fighting "hate speech", shit like this keeps popping up.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dumbass. The internet has made the world a much smaller place.
> 
> Try googling WHITE SUPREMACIST organizations.
> 
> The kind that preach your ideology.
> 
> They are numerous.
Click to expand...

You confuse European indigenous rights activists with white supremacists.

It is really simple, stop raping, pillaging and burning Europe while complaining about the people who want to do something about it.

Stop lying about "white privilege" bullshit.


----------



## katsteve2012

ptbw forever said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong. There are 1000s of black supremacists sites and they continue to grow in number every year.
> 
> Technically most of the big sites like Twitter and Youtube are black supremacist sites as they specifically look for pro-white accounts to delete while endorsing many black supremacist accounts to make them much bigger than the white one was.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lunacy. This child is gone..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Facts scare you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I deal with facts. What you post is not that.. You're a loser mad because you think you are entitled to everything because you are white. You aren't. You and your ilk will change nothing Those who are changing things in your age group already are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed. My guess is that he was opposed to the mass turnout of young people his age protesting gun violence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am almost twice their age, idiot.
> 
> Millennials control the destiny of this nation, not the tide pod swallowing generation Z.
> 
> Once white millennials no longer have baby boomers to brainwash them and pacify them, this world is going to experience radical changes that will make the 60s look tame.
Click to expand...


Do you not have a television with on demand features?

Google the turnout.

Of the hundreds of thousands that showed up many were your age and older. 

Stupid fuck.


----------



## ptbw forever

katsteve2012 said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong. There are 1000s of black supremacists sites and they continue to grow in number every year.
> 
> Technically most of the big sites like Twitter and Youtube are black supremacist sites as they specifically look for pro-white accounts to delete while endorsing many black supremacist accounts to make them much bigger than the white one was.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lunacy. This child is gone..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Facts scare you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And facts also scare the hell out of the ignorant, and misinformed, like the kid in your mirror.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Facts are my reason for living.
> 
> If you don't like what I am saying you are perfectly free to change the world so what I say is no longer true, but you can kindly shut up until you do that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Frankly, I don't care what you have to say. You, and those like you on this site are just free entertainment.
> 
> And as far as "changing the world"....I 've lived in it and traveled it to almost every state in this country as well as other countries. I've seen your kind of misinformed ignorance from coast to coast, and abroad.
> 
> But.....I have also met many people who are the exact opposite of what you are.
> 
> 
> You represent the very worst of the young generation.
Click to expand...

I represent the best of all living generations, much less mine.


----------



## katsteve2012

ptbw forever said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really, little boy? There are far more white racist sites on the internet than black racist sites.
> 
> You found one. Shall I post a link to prove that fact? Or are you too retarted to look them up yourself?
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong. There are 1000s of black supremacists sites and they continue to grow in number every year.
> 
> Technically most of the big sites like Twitter and Youtube are black supremacist sites as they specifically look for pro-white accounts to delete while endorsing many black supremacist accounts to make them much bigger than the white one was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're delusional. Feel free to post your proof of that "fact".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Google Has An Actual Secret Speech Police
> 
> And while google is supposedly fighting "hate speech", shit like this keeps popping up.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dumbass. The internet has made the world a much smaller place.
> 
> Try googling WHITE SUPREMACIST organizations.
> 
> The kind that preach your ideology.
> 
> They are numerous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You confuse European indigenous rights activists with white supremacists.
> 
> It is really simple, stop raping, pillaging and burning Europe while complaining about the people who want to do something about it.
> 
> Stop lying about "white privilege" bullshit.
Click to expand...


No one is "lying". And I am not discussing Europe. I live in America. 

I talk only about what I have lived and experienced in America.

Have you ever been to Europe? 

I have.


----------



## ptbw forever

katsteve2012 said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lunacy. This child is gone..
> 
> 
> 
> Facts scare you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I deal with facts. What you post is not that.. You're a loser mad because you think you are entitled to everything because you are white. You aren't. You and your ilk will change nothing Those who are changing things in your age group already are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed. My guess is that he was opposed to the mass turnout of young people his age protesting gun violence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am almost twice their age, idiot.
> 
> Millennials control the destiny of this nation, not the tide pod swallowing generation Z.
> 
> Once white millennials no longer have baby boomers to brainwash them and pacify them, this world is going to experience radical changes that will make the 60s look tame.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you not have a television with on demand features?
> 
> Google the turnout.
> 
> Of the hundreds of thousands that showed up many were your age and older.
> 
> Stupid fuck.
Click to expand...

No, idiot, all the morons who showed up are the stupid fucks.

Paranoia and ignorance won't be enough to keep me from educating these kids.


----------



## ptbw forever

katsteve2012 said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong. There are 1000s of black supremacists sites and they continue to grow in number every year.
> 
> Technically most of the big sites like Twitter and Youtube are black supremacist sites as they specifically look for pro-white accounts to delete while endorsing many black supremacist accounts to make them much bigger than the white one was.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're delusional. Feel free to post your proof of that "fact".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Google Has An Actual Secret Speech Police
> 
> And while google is supposedly fighting "hate speech", shit like this keeps popping up.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dumbass. The internet has made the world a much smaller place.
> 
> Try googling WHITE SUPREMACIST organizations.
> 
> The kind that preach your ideology.
> 
> They are numerous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You confuse European indigenous rights activists with white supremacists.
> 
> It is really simple, stop raping, pillaging and burning Europe while complaining about the people who want to do something about it.
> 
> Stop lying about "white privilege" bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one is "lying". And I am not discussing Europe. I live in America.
> 
> I talk only about what I have lived and experienced in America.
> 
> Have you ever been to Europe?
> 
> I have.
Click to expand...

White privilege has always been a goddamn lie.

You don't know shit about Europe regardless of how many times the cucked leftists let you in.


----------



## IM2

ptbw forever said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lunacy. This child is gone..
> 
> 
> 
> Facts scare you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And facts also scare the hell out of the ignorant, and misinformed, like the kid in your mirror.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Facts are my reason for living.
> 
> If you don't like what I am saying you are perfectly free to change the world so what I say is no longer true, but you can kindly shut up until you do that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Frankly, I don't care what you have to say. You, and those like you on this site are just free entertainment.
> 
> And as far as "changing the world"....I 've lived in it and traveled it to almost every state in this country as well as other countries. I've seen your kind of misinformed ignorance from coast to coast, and abroad.
> 
> But.....I have also met many people who are the exact opposite of what you are.
> 
> 
> You represent the very worst of the young generation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I represent the best of all living generations, much less mine.
Click to expand...


Actually you represent the crust in a toilet bowl.


----------



## IM2

ptbw forever said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're delusional. Feel free to post your proof of that "fact".
> 
> 
> 
> Google Has An Actual Secret Speech Police
> 
> And while google is supposedly fighting "hate speech", shit like this keeps popping up.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dumbass. The internet has made the world a much smaller place.
> 
> Try googling WHITE SUPREMACIST organizations.
> 
> The kind that preach your ideology.
> 
> They are numerous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You confuse European indigenous rights activists with white supremacists.
> 
> It is really simple, stop raping, pillaging and burning Europe while complaining about the people who want to do something about it.
> 
> Stop lying about "white privilege" bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one is "lying". And I am not discussing Europe. I live in America.
> 
> I talk only about what I have lived and experienced in America.
> 
> Have you ever been to Europe?
> 
> I have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White privilege has always been a goddamn lie.
> 
> You don't know shit about Europe regardless of how many times the cucked leftists let you in.
Click to expand...


White privilege is a  reality. So is white fragility.


----------



## IM2

ptbw forever said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Facts scare you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I deal with facts. What you post is not that.. You're a loser mad because you think you are entitled to everything because you are white. You aren't. You and your ilk will change nothing Those who are changing things in your age group already are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed. My guess is that he was opposed to the mass turnout of young people his age protesting gun violence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am almost twice their age, idiot.
> 
> Millennials control the destiny of this nation, not the tide pod swallowing generation Z.
> 
> Once white millennials no longer have baby boomers to brainwash them and pacify them, this world is going to experience radical changes that will make the 60s look tame.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you not have a television with on demand features?
> 
> Google the turnout.
> 
> Of the hundreds of thousands that showed up many were your age and older.
> 
> Stupid fuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, idiot, all the morons who showed up are the stupid fucks.
> 
> Paranoia and ignorance won't be enough to keep me from educating these kids.
Click to expand...


Paranoia and ignorance is what you'll be teaching them.


----------



## katsteve2012

ptbw forever said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lunacy. This child is gone..
> 
> 
> 
> Facts scare you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And facts also scare the hell out of the ignorant, and misinformed, like the kid in your mirror.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Facts are my reason for living.
> 
> If you don't like what I am saying you are perfectly free to change the world so what I say is no longer true, but you can kindly shut up until you do that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Frankly, I don't care what you have to say. You, and those like you on this site are just free entertainment.
> 
> And as far as "changing the world"....I 've lived in it and traveled it to almost every state in this country as well as other countries. I've seen your kind of misinformed ignorance from coast to coast, and abroad.
> 
> But.....I have also met many people who are the exact opposite of what you are.
> 
> 
> You represent the very worst of the young generation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I represent the best of all living generations, much less mine.
Click to expand...

 WHY would you state such a fabrication? How could  YOU possibly represent the "BEST" of all generations, at only 29 years of age?

You have delusions of grandeur, kiddo.


----------



## ptbw forever

IM2 said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Google Has An Actual Secret Speech Police
> 
> And while google is supposedly fighting "hate speech", shit like this keeps popping up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dumbass. The internet has made the world a much smaller place.
> 
> Try googling WHITE SUPREMACIST organizations.
> 
> The kind that preach your ideology.
> 
> They are numerous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You confuse European indigenous rights activists with white supremacists.
> 
> It is really simple, stop raping, pillaging and burning Europe while complaining about the people who want to do something about it.
> 
> Stop lying about "white privilege" bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one is "lying". And I am not discussing Europe. I live in America.
> 
> I talk only about what I have lived and experienced in America.
> 
> Have you ever been to Europe?
> 
> I have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White privilege has always been a goddamn lie.
> 
> You don't know shit about Europe regardless of how many times the cucked leftists let you in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> White privilege is a  reality. So is white fragility.
Click to expand...

Made up bullshit for racists of the lowest common denominator.


----------



## ptbw forever

katsteve2012 said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Facts scare you.
> 
> 
> 
> And facts also scare the hell out of the ignorant, and misinformed, like the kid in your mirror.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Facts are my reason for living.
> 
> If you don't like what I am saying you are perfectly free to change the world so what I say is no longer true, but you can kindly shut up until you do that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Frankly, I don't care what you have to say. You, and those like you on this site are just free entertainment.
> 
> And as far as "changing the world"....I 've lived in it and traveled it to almost every state in this country as well as other countries. I've seen your kind of misinformed ignorance from coast to coast, and abroad.
> 
> But.....I have also met many people who are the exact opposite of what you are.
> 
> 
> You represent the very worst of the young generation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I represent the best of all living generations, much less mine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHY would you state such a fabrication? How could  YOU possibly represent the "BEST" of all generations, at only 29 years of age?
> 
> You have delusions of grandeur, kiddo.
Click to expand...

All LIVING generations, idiot. You need to develop some kind of reading comprehension skills.

You idiot baby boomers obviously are worthless, most millennials still follow you dumbasses except the free thinkers like myself, and generation X and Z are a bunch of worthless druggies who will never amount to anything on their own.


----------



## ptbw forever

IM2 said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Facts scare you.
> 
> 
> 
> And facts also scare the hell out of the ignorant, and misinformed, like the kid in your mirror.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Facts are my reason for living.
> 
> If you don't like what I am saying you are perfectly free to change the world so what I say is no longer true, but you can kindly shut up until you do that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Frankly, I don't care what you have to say. You, and those like you on this site are just free entertainment.
> 
> And as far as "changing the world"....I 've lived in it and traveled it to almost every state in this country as well as other countries. I've seen your kind of misinformed ignorance from coast to coast, and abroad.
> 
> But.....I have also met many people who are the exact opposite of what you are.
> 
> 
> You represent the very worst of the young generation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I represent the best of all living generations, much less mine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually you represent the crust in a toilet bowl.
Click to expand...

Says the old crusty fool who thinks it is still the 1970s.


----------



## IM2

katsteve2012 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really, little boy? There are far more white racist sites on the internet than black racist sites.
> 
> You found one. Shall I post a link to prove that fact? Or are you too retarted to look them up yourself?
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong. There are 1000s of black supremacists sites and they continue to grow in number every year.
> 
> Technically most of the big sites like Twitter and Youtube are black supremacist sites as they specifically look for pro-white accounts to delete while endorsing many black supremacist accounts to make them much bigger than the white one was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lunacy. This child is gone..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Facts scare you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I deal with facts. What you post is not that.. You're a loser mad because you think you are entitled to everything because you are white. You aren't. You and your ilk will change nothing Those who are changing things in your age group already are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> IM2, The funny thing about this "person" is that by his own admission he came from an upper middle class family, in of all places KENTUCKY.
> 
> The same state that would not even serve Muhammad Ali a hamburger after he won a gold medal for America in the 1960 olympics.
> 
> Its one of the same southern states that had a long history of oppressing minorities.
> KKK country in every way.
> 
> I've been there before, I personally knew  Mr. Ali, and I also knew his biographer, Howard Bingham.
> 
> They were like family and we used to meet every year in Fort Scott, Kansas at the annual Gordon Parks memorial.
> 
> My own parents were organizers of that event and they hosted it at their home.
> 
> Mr. Ali and Mr. Bingham were  both my friends, and they both told me many stories in my own home in California about what that place was like for black people in their era.in the true context of history, this was not that long ago.
> 
> That "boy" has no clue about REAL oppression or discrimination.
> 
> My own parents marched with MLK and had urine and shit thrown on them, for just wanting EQUALITY.
> 
> I saw it with my own eyes.
> 
> And he actually has the audacity to REALLY believe that he is oppressed???!!
> 
> SMGDH
Click to expand...


I have cousins in both Lexington and Louisville.

This little kid has been brainwashed by the fake white grievance industry that ATL mentioned omg ago.

To him oppression means whites can't get everything they want not that whites can't get anything they want.


----------



## IM2

ptbw forever said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And facts also scare the hell out of the ignorant, and misinformed, like the kid in your mirror.
> 
> 
> 
> Facts are my reason for living.
> 
> If you don't like what I am saying you are perfectly free to change the world so what I say is no longer true, but you can kindly shut up until you do that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Frankly, I don't care what you have to say. You, and those like you on this site are just free entertainment.
> 
> And as far as "changing the world"....I 've lived in it and traveled it to almost every state in this country as well as other countries. I've seen your kind of misinformed ignorance from coast to coast, and abroad.
> 
> But.....I have also met many people who are the exact opposite of what you are.
> 
> 
> You represent the very worst of the young generation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I represent the best of all living generations, much less mine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually you represent the crust in a toilet bowl.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Says the old crusty fool who thinks it is still the 1970s.
Click to expand...


Bitch when your punk ass was born, I was the age you are right now.. I'm talking about today, .And unlike your dumb young ass, I have the fucking wisdom to see how we are regressing to those times while your dumb ass thinks we are moving forward.


----------



## ptbw forever

IM2 said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong. There are 1000s of black supremacists sites and they continue to grow in number every year.
> 
> Technically most of the big sites like Twitter and Youtube are black supremacist sites as they specifically look for pro-white accounts to delete while endorsing many black supremacist accounts to make them much bigger than the white one was.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lunacy. This child is gone..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Facts scare you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I deal with facts. What you post is not that.. You're a loser mad because you think you are entitled to everything because you are white. You aren't. You and your ilk will change nothing Those who are changing things in your age group already are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> IM2, The funny thing about this "person" is that by his own admission he came from an upper middle class family, in of all places KENTUCKY.
> 
> The same state that would not even serve Muhammad Ali a hamburger after he won a gold medal for America in the 1960 olympics.
> 
> Its one of the same southern states that had a long history of oppressing minorities.
> KKK country in every way.
> 
> I've been there before, I personally knew  Mr. Ali, and I also knew his biographer, Howard Bingham.
> 
> They were like family and we used to meet every year in Fort Scott, Kansas at the annual Gordon Parks memorial.
> 
> My own parents were organizers of that event and they hosted it at their home.
> 
> Mr. Ali and Mr. Bingham were  both my friends, and they both told me many stories in my own home in California about what that place was like for black people in their era.in the true context of history, this was not that long ago.
> 
> That "boy" has no clue about REAL oppression or discrimination.
> 
> My own parents marched with MLK and had urine and shit thrown on them, for just wanting EQUALITY.
> 
> I saw it with my own eyes.
> 
> And he actually has the audacity to REALLY believe that he is oppressed???!!
> 
> SMGDH
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have cousins in both Lexington and Louisville.
> 
> This little kid has been brainwashed by the fake white grievance industry that ATL mentioned omg ago.
> 
> To him oppression means whites can't get everything they want not that whites can't get anything they want.
Click to expand...

There never has been a white grievance industry.

You are too afraid of white student unions.


----------



## ptbw forever

IM2 said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Facts are my reason for living.
> 
> If you don't like what I am saying you are perfectly free to change the world so what I say is no longer true, but you can kindly shut up until you do that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frankly, I don't care what you have to say. You, and those like you on this site are just free entertainment.
> 
> And as far as "changing the world"....I 've lived in it and traveled it to almost every state in this country as well as other countries. I've seen your kind of misinformed ignorance from coast to coast, and abroad.
> 
> But.....I have also met many people who are the exact opposite of what you are.
> 
> 
> You represent the very worst of the young generation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I represent the best of all living generations, much less mine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually you represent the crust in a toilet bowl.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Says the old crusty fool who thinks it is still the 1970s.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bitch when your punk ass was born, I was the age you are right now.. I'm talking about today, .And unlike your dumb young ass, I have the fucking wisdom to see how we are regressing to those times while your dumb ass thinks we are moving forward.
Click to expand...

We haven't even begun to move forward.


----------



## katsteve2012

ptbw forever said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're delusional. Feel free to post your proof of that "fact".
> 
> 
> 
> Google Has An Actual Secret Speech Police
> 
> And while google is supposedly fighting "hate speech", shit like this keeps popping up.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dumbass. The internet has made the world a much smaller place.
> 
> Try googling WHITE SUPREMACIST organizations.
> 
> The kind that preach your ideology.
> 
> They are numerous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You confuse European indigenous rights activists with white supremacists.
> 
> It is really simple, stop raping, pillaging and burning Europe while complaining about the people who want to do something about it.
> 
> Stop lying about "white privilege" bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one is "lying". And I am not discussing Europe. I live in America.
> 
> I talk only about what I have lived and experienced in America.
> 
> Have you ever been to Europe?
> 
> I have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White privilege has always been a goddamn lie.
> 
> You don't know shit about Europe regardless of how many times the cucked leftists let you in.
Click to expand...


Answer the question, little boy. Have you ever been to Europe? For that matter have your ever left Kentucky?

If your small minded self can respond, I will gladly share whst I experienced there. London, Paris, many parts of Germany. I even bought a car in Stuttgart,  drove it on t
he autobahn and had it shipped to me in America. 

Have you ever left Kentucky?

BTW....i entered Europe with a passport you fucking,  unhinged loon.


----------



## ptbw forever

katsteve2012 said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Google Has An Actual Secret Speech Police
> 
> And while google is supposedly fighting "hate speech", shit like this keeps popping up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dumbass. The internet has made the world a much smaller place.
> 
> Try googling WHITE SUPREMACIST organizations.
> 
> The kind that preach your ideology.
> 
> They are numerous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You confuse European indigenous rights activists with white supremacists.
> 
> It is really simple, stop raping, pillaging and burning Europe while complaining about the people who want to do something about it.
> 
> Stop lying about "white privilege" bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one is "lying". And I am not discussing Europe. I live in America.
> 
> I talk only about what I have lived and experienced in America.
> 
> Have you ever been to Europe?
> 
> I have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White privilege has always been a goddamn lie.
> 
> You don't know shit about Europe regardless of how many times the cucked leftists let you in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Answer the question, little boy. Have you ever been to Europe? If your small minded self can respond, I will gladly share whst I experienced there.
> 
> BTW....i entered Europe with a passport you fucking loon.
Click to expand...

I will not set foot on the desecrated remains of my ancestor's homelands until the natives are given full control of their future or I am in the position to personally deliver that result.


----------



## katsteve2012

ptbw forever said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dumbass. The internet has made the world a much smaller place.
> 
> Try googling WHITE SUPREMACIST organizations.
> 
> The kind that preach your ideology.
> 
> They are numerous.
> 
> 
> 
> You confuse European indigenous rights activists with white supremacists.
> 
> It is really simple, stop raping, pillaging and burning Europe while complaining about the people who want to do something about it.
> 
> Stop lying about "white privilege" bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one is "lying". And I am not discussing Europe. I live in America.
> 
> I talk only about what I have lived and experienced in America.
> 
> Have you ever been to Europe?
> 
> I have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White privilege has always been a goddamn lie.
> 
> You don't know shit about Europe regardless of how many times the cucked leftists let you in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Answer the question, little boy. Have you ever been to Europe? If your small minded self can respond, I will gladly share whst I experienced there.
> 
> BTW....i entered Europe with a passport you fucking loon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I will not set foot on the desecrated remains of my ancestor's homelands until the natives are given full control of their future or I am in the position to personally deliver that result.
Click to expand...


WTF?

Well....then get off your cowardly, lazy, pampered ass and go see the world and effect change.

Go there and make a difference, if you have the balls to do so.

Your absence will make it a far better  country for my children and grandchildren to live in and contribute to.

Doing so may help you to grow up, and may possibly transform you into a real man, as opposed to just being a message board assclown on the internet.

You are the epitome of the WORST of the young generation.

Sincerely ignorant, and consciously stupid

SMGDH.


----------



## ptbw forever

katsteve2012 said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> You confuse European indigenous rights activists with white supremacists.
> 
> It is really simple, stop raping, pillaging and burning Europe while complaining about the people who want to do something about it.
> 
> Stop lying about "white privilege" bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one is "lying". And I am not discussing Europe. I live in America.
> 
> I talk only about what I have lived and experienced in America.
> 
> Have you ever been to Europe?
> 
> I have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White privilege has always been a goddamn lie.
> 
> You don't know shit about Europe regardless of how many times the cucked leftists let you in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Answer the question, little boy. Have you ever been to Europe? If your small minded self can respond, I will gladly share whst I experienced there.
> 
> BTW....i entered Europe with a passport you fucking loon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I will not set foot on the desecrated remains of my ancestor's homelands until the natives are given full control of their future or I am in the position to personally deliver that result.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WTF?
> 
> Well....then get off your lazy, pampered ass and go see the world.
> 
> Go there and make a difference, if you have the balls to do so.
> 
> Your absence will make it a better  country for my children and grandchildren to live in.
> 
> Doing so may help you to grow up, and may possibly transform you into a real man, as opposed to just being a message board assclown on the internet.
> 
> You are the epitome of the WORST of the young generation.
> 
> Sincerely ignorant, and consciously stupid
> 
> SMGDH.
Click to expand...

Europeans have no rights. The only change there occurs from overwhelming violence against the government or an invasion.

I will either storm the beach of Normandy to assassinate Merkel, or I will go to Europe to die as an old man after it has been restored to its former glory.


----------



## katsteve2012

ptbw forever said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one is "lying". And I am not discussing Europe. I live in America.
> 
> I talk only about what I have lived and experienced in America.
> 
> Have you ever been to Europe?
> 
> I have.
> 
> 
> 
> White privilege has always been a goddamn lie.
> 
> You don't know shit about Europe regardless of how many times the cucked leftists let you in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Answer the question, little boy. Have you ever been to Europe? If your small minded self can respond, I will gladly share whst I experienced there.
> 
> BTW....i entered Europe with a passport you fucking loon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I will not set foot on the desecrated remains of my ancestor's homelands until the natives are given full control of their future or I am in the position to personally deliver that result.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WTF?
> 
> Well....then get off your lazy, pampered ass and go see the world.
> 
> Go there and make a difference, if you have the balls to do so.
> 
> Your absence will make it a better  country for my children and grandchildren to live in.
> 
> Doing so may help you to grow up, and may possibly transform you into a real man, as opposed to just being a message board assclown on the internet.
> 
> You are the epitome of the WORST of the young generation.
> 
> Sincerely ignorant, and consciously stupid
> 
> SMGDH.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Europeans have no rights. The only change there occurs from overwhelming violence against the government or an invasion.
> 
> I will either storm the beach of Normandy to assassinate Merkel, or I will go to Europe to die as an old man after it has been restored to its former glory.
Click to expand...


ROFLMAO. Then leave Kentucky and go to Europe dude.

What are you accomplishing by telling me this on a message board?

I only care about ALL Americans, no matter what their race, creed or color is 

And I am most concerned about the future of my family.

The more that you post, it becomes increasingly obvious that you have some serious issues going on that require either medicine, or legal restraint.

Reading what you are saying, I am at the point as a human being of being concerned that you are a danger to civilized society


----------



## ptbw forever

katsteve2012 said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> White privilege has always been a goddamn lie.
> 
> You don't know shit about Europe regardless of how many times the cucked leftists let you in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Answer the question, little boy. Have you ever been to Europe? If your small minded self can respond, I will gladly share whst I experienced there.
> 
> BTW....i entered Europe with a passport you fucking loon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I will not set foot on the desecrated remains of my ancestor's homelands until the natives are given full control of their future or I am in the position to personally deliver that result.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WTF?
> 
> Well....then get off your lazy, pampered ass and go see the world.
> 
> Go there and make a difference, if you have the balls to do so.
> 
> Your absence will make it a better  country for my children and grandchildren to live in.
> 
> Doing so may help you to grow up, and may possibly transform you into a real man, as opposed to just being a message board assclown on the internet.
> 
> You are the epitome of the WORST of the young generation.
> 
> Sincerely ignorant, and consciously stupid
> 
> SMGDH.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Europeans have no rights. The only change there occurs from overwhelming violence against the government or an invasion.
> 
> I will either storm the beach of Normandy to assassinate Merkel, or I will go to Europe to die as an old man after it has been restored to its former glory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ROFLMAO. Then leave Kentucky and go to Europe dude.
> 
> What are you accomplishing by telling me this on a message board?
> 
> I only care about ALL Americans and the future of my family.
> 
> The more that you post, it becomes increasingly obvious that you have some serious issues going on that require either medicine, or legal restraint.
> 
> Reading what you are saying, I am at the point as a human being of being concerned that you are a danger to civilised society
Click to expand...

As soon as Europeans establish a true rebellion against the EU I will be the first one to join it.


----------



## Meathead

katsteve2012 said:


> BTW....i entered Europe with a passport you fucking,  unhinged loon.


 A lot of Africans do that. Did you raft over to the Greek islands or take one of those suicide junks to Italy?


----------



## Taz

SA, ain't it purdy?


----------



## katsteve2012

Meathead said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> BTW....i entered Europe with a passport you fucking,  unhinged loon.
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of Africans do that. Did you raft over to the Greek islands or take one of those suicide junks to Italy?
Click to expand...


I am not from Africa, 

I was raised in America. And when I travel, I fly in first class.....asshole.


----------



## katsteve2012

ptbw forever said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Answer the question, little boy. Have you ever been to Europe? If your small minded self can respond, I will gladly share whst I experienced there.
> 
> BTW....i entered Europe with a passport you fucking loon.
> 
> 
> 
> I will not set foot on the desecrated remains of my ancestor's homelands until the natives are given full control of their future or I am in the position to personally deliver that result.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WTF?
> 
> Well....then get off your lazy, pampered ass and go see the world.
> 
> Go there and make a difference, if you have the balls to do so.
> 
> Your absence will make it a better  country for my children and grandchildren to live in.
> 
> Doing so may help you to grow up, and may possibly transform you into a real man, as opposed to just being a message board assclown on the internet.
> 
> You are the epitome of the WORST of the young generation.
> 
> Sincerely ignorant, and consciously stupid
> 
> SMGDH.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Europeans have no rights. The only change there occurs from overwhelming violence against the government or an invasion.
> 
> I will either storm the beach of Normandy to assassinate Merkel, or I will go to Europe to die as an old man after it has been restored to its former glory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ROFLMAO. Then leave Kentucky and go to Europe dude.
> 
> What are you accomplishing by telling me this on a message board?
> 
> I only care about ALL Americans and the future of my family.
> 
> The more that you post, it becomes increasingly obvious that you have some serious issues going on that require either medicine, or legal restraint.
> 
> Reading what you are saying, I am at the point as a human being of being concerned that you are a danger to civilised society
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As soon as Europeans establish a true rebellion against the EU I will be the first one to join it.
Click to expand...


Good Luck.


----------



## IM2

Taz said:


> SA, ain't it purdy?
> View attachment 186857



That bantustan was created by the white Aparthied government.


You really nd to learn he history of that country before you run your mouth but you are dumb so we can't expect any better.


----------



## Taz

IM2 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> SA, ain't it purdy?
> View attachment 186857
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That bantustan was created by the white Aparthied government.
> 
> 
> You really nd to learn he history of that country before you run your mouth but you are dumb so we can't expect any better.
Click to expand...

Apartheid has been gone for how long now? You're like the Republicans who are still blaming Obama for stuff.


----------



## basquebromance




----------

